# September Sweet Peas- Join Here



## momandpeanut

_*DUE DATES*_


*1st*

Calamityjane1
dacosta
Sweet Potato
Emma77
Raspberryk
ErinRae
Blackberry25
Leeny
Nessabella


*2nd*

momandpeanut :yellow:
JaimieBilly
Phantom
Cocoelopen
Jojazz
BabyNo1


*3rd*

MoonMelody
gem1985x
levis.nikki
Lovely Lou
jayjay33
Bestla
buggy
kiwialouise
harrysmummy
Jacquikeren
minkysouth1 :pink:
Ew68j5
Whatme


*4th*


MacKay
JenMarie

*5th*

pictureperfec
mommy1984
chrischris83
Mrs.Poppy
heather1212
WDWJess
Tracie78


*6th*

PeachyPie
kittee
lesli45
Xpecta
Natalie21
Missy.
EmilyandBump
michelle1985 :pink:
Kelly2903


*7th*

MechyMama
LannieDuck
nearlythere38 :blue:
doddy0402 
wilkie23
Sparkles0307
AFatKindaThin
hmm

*8th*

LittleBoo
FriendlyFace
mummystheword
Pinkpolkadot :pink:
Louise-B :pink:
bigmomma74 :pink:


*9th*

Kenziesmommy
Mistyscott
Newmommy2011


*10th*

Josy0710
canadabear
sallymuffin

*11th*

henrysmumkaz :yellow:
MRSRICHRS2K
Pisces24
gingerclaire
10.Laura
First.timer :blue:
bananabump :blue:
kate91

*12th*

Sparky8795
sunflower30
wanna_baby :blue:
ALnLou
cazdaz
live_in_hope
sam*~*louize
lxrl :yellow:


*13th*

nannyl
smithy2011
lewela152
Wolfie
Elegentric :blue:


*14th*

mom2ben :yellow:
breavis :pink:
laughingduck 
Folly
oboeverity
mammazuj
KitKat

*15th*

mandaxmx
babdust.1
Shutterbug_71
ladikat01
mammaworks
fifdeluxe :pink:



*16th*

Creep
KitKat
Jenegade

*17th*

broodybeauty :blue:
Smc17


*18th*

Matila10
Lashes85
Ian_fairy
ttcmikeandme
vanillastar
Nanaki

*19th*

sillysilly7
calypso :pink:



*20th*

sweetpea2
mmdrago
MrsHedgehog :yellow:
Amandlucsmom

*21st*

Leigh331
mrst10
gemz231
June2012

*22nd*

CRWx
YoungMummi17

*23rd*

lynzipora
brunette

*24th*

tootsweets
MrsKnapp - off to october mommies good luck ! :happydance:
prdlyexpectng

*25th*

Gemma Simone
Youngmummy18 - off to october mommies good luck :happydance:
xashleyx :pink:

*26th*

LadyGecko
Frecks

*27th*

MerryMint


*28th*

Crazylitth1ng
Browning
hayley x :yellow:

*29th*

mrsashley
kldupre2 :blue:
tamashii
RyliesMummy :yellow:
E&L's mummy
Boony :pink:

*30th*

britt

:angel::angel: Our September angels :angel::angel:

ttcstill 
saysib
ready4baby
wintersun
kik0522
lintu
beckyfletcher
PhoenixRising
joey300187
ready4onemore
Samantha675
Caezzbe
MsJMouse
05mummy07
Hi Im Louise
Neversaynever
kasey c
3boys
pink80


----------



## ttcstill

I forgot to subscribe to the thread!


----------



## calamityjane1

hey! I am due 1st Sep I think! I am very cautiously excited, but wont relax even a bit until my scan and then probably until I feel baby move.

My symptoms are abit hit and miss atm, I keep getting bouts of very mild nausea in the evening, and heartburn throughout the day. The one big change, which I didnt have with last pregnancy (I miscarried) is that my nose is bleeding eveyday. I have never even had a nose bleed in my life before so am taking this as a good sign.
My nips are sore, and have lots of veins everywhere! Also tired but waking up in night and struggling to sleep.

how about you?xxx


----------



## JaimieBilly

Hi girls, i am due 2 September - very excited but nervous until i pass the 12 week mark!

Main sympton for me is extreme tiredness! god help me when i am back in work after xmas! ha..

Look forward to experiencing this wonderful journey with you xx:hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

calamityjane1 said:


> hey! I am due 1st Sep I think! I am very cautiously excited, but wont relax even a bit until my scan and then probably until I feel baby move.
> 
> My symptoms are abit hit and miss atm, I keep getting bouts of very mild nausea in the evening, and heartburn throughout the day. The one big change, which I didnt have with last pregnancy (I miscarried) is that my nose is bleeding eveyday. I have never even had a nose bleed in my life before so am taking this as a good sign.
> My nips are sore, and have lots of veins everywhere! Also tired but waking up in night and struggling to sleep.
> 
> how about you?xxx

I honestly have not had any symptoms at all. My due date is Sept 6th and to be honest I refuse to worry. I figure worrying is only going to create problems. After 3 MC's I think I deserve to relax and be happy! I will start a due date schedule for everyone who joins and hopefully we will all move right on through this 9 months together and all have great pics and stories to share with the world. 



JaimieBilly said:


> Hi girls, i am due 2 September - very excited but nervous until i pass the 12 week mark!
> 
> Main sympton for me is extreme tiredness! god help me when i am back in work after xmas! ha..
> 
> Look forward to experiencing this wonderful journey with you xx:hugs:


Take it easy and remember to take care of yourself before anything else!


----------



## minkysouth1

Looks like all our bubs are due within a few days of each other. I reckon my little one is due around 4th September and I'm totally over the moon about it. We've been waiting 12 months for this little one to come along and make my DS a big brother!

Hope you'll all be my bump buddies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My main symptoms are tiredness, achey boobs, weird vivid dreams (plus bouts of insomnia which is unusual for me) and pulling cramps in my uterus like it's being stretched.


----------



## minkysouth1

ttcstill said:


> I honestly have not had any symptoms at all. My due date is Sept 6th and to be honest I refuse to worry. I figure worrying is only going to create problems. After 3 MC's I think I deserve to relax and be happy! I will start a due date schedule for everyone who joins and hopefully we will all move right on through this 9 months together and all have great pics and stories to share with the world.

You've got the right attitude, Tammy. Worrying is pointless; better to just enjoy the journey. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

minkysouth1 said:


> Looks like all our bubs are due within a few days of each other. I reckon my little one is due around 4th September and I'm totally over the moon about it. We've been waiting 12 months for this little one to come along and make my DS a big brother!
> 
> Hope you'll all be my bump buddies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My main symptoms are tiredness, achey boobs, weird vivid dreams (plus bouts of insomnia which is unusual for me) and pulling cramps in my uterus like it's being stretched.

Welcome... I will add you!


----------



## ttcstill

you have been added Minky!


----------



## cocoelopen

hi ladies can i crash the party please? :D found out i was pregnant on 22/12/10( early test) and so excited!! Due roughly around the 2nd/3rd december but a little unsure as my periods have been a little bit erratic over the last few months lol. Saw my Dr today and will be having an early scan at 6 weeks to make sure everything is ok....roll on next week! I had an ectopic in feb so obv a little anxious but feeling positive :) I look forward to sharing this amazing journey with you all....lots of hugs and sticky baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Ew68j5

Can I join you girls? 

I'm due 1st september (I think), my cycles were pretty irregular and to be honest we didn't plan on starting to try until after the new year! Delighted it has come a bit early, saves on the stress of TTC. I'm 30 so I was irrationally terrified that I'd left it too late, clearly not - but theres never a good time to fit in babies with work so I've bitten the bullet and can't wait! 

This is my first pregnancy so I'm over analysing every tiny thing. Main symptoms are period type cramps and yesterday had headache and nausea (but I think that might have been caffeine withdrawal!) I'm almost hoping for morning sickness to reassure me that everything is going right - I suspect I'll live to regret that.

Hope you won't mind me sharing my worries with you over the next 8 months (my husband doesn't understand!)


----------



## peachypie

May I join in please? I think that I am due around the 6th of September. Super excited as it's taken us 20 months to get the BFP.
My main symptoms are sore boobs and cramps. Actually the cramps are really bad. I went to the GP this morning and had urine checked. Turns out I have cystitis and been given a course of antibiotics. :( I've been feeling rather tired today which I hope means that I won't have insomnia tonight - yep another symptom.

Despite all this, I am really really happy to be pregnant at last.


----------



## ttcstill

cocoelopen said:


> hi ladies can i crash the party please? :D found out i was pregnant on 22/12/10( early test) and so excited!! Due roughly around the 2nd/3rd december but a little unsure as my periods have been a little bit erratic over the last few months lol. Saw my Dr today and will be having an early scan at 6 weeks to make sure everything is ok....roll on next week! I had an ectopic in feb so obv a little anxious but feeling positive :) I look forward to sharing this amazing journey with you all....lots of hugs and sticky baby dust to us all xxx

Welcome! I will be glad to add you to the due dates list as soon as you tell me which day to use. I am sure you will find much support here as many of us have suffered losses so this journey will be exciting and scary all at once.



Ew68j5 said:


> Can I join you girls?
> 
> I'm due 1st september (I think), my cycles were pretty irregular and to be honest we didn't plan on starting to try until after the new year! Delighted it has come a bit early, saves on the stress of TTC. I'm 30 so I was irrationally terrified that I'd left it too late, clearly not - but theres never a good time to fit in babies with work so I've bitten the bullet and can't wait!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy so I'm over analysing every tiny thing. Main symptoms are period type cramps and yesterday had headache and nausea (but I think that might have been caffeine withdrawal!) I'm almost hoping for morning sickness to reassure me that everything is going right - I suspect I'll live to regret that.
> 
> Hope you won't mind me sharing my worries with you over the next 8 months (my husband doesn't understand!)

Welcome! I will add you right away and look forward to sharing my journey with you. My husband is very scared as this is our 3rd pregnancy and he has none of his own. I however have 5 living beautiful children and 3 angels so he is very scared and distant at this point.



peachypie said:


> May I join in please? I think that I am due around the 6th of September. Super excited as it's taken us 20 months to get the BFP.
> My main symptoms are sore boobs and cramps. Actually the cramps are really bad. I went to the GP this morning and had urine checked. Turns out I have cystitis and been given a course of antibiotics. :( I've been feeling rather tired today which I hope means that I won't have insomnia tonight - yep another symptom.
> 
> Despite all this, I am really really happy to be pregnant at last.

Welcome! I am adding you right now. Your signs sound promising... I have just started to notice sore BBS today!


----------



## ttcstill

peachypie said:


> May I join in please? I think that I am due around the 6th of September. Super excited as it's taken us 20 months to get the BFP.
> My main symptoms are sore boobs and cramps. Actually the cramps are really bad. I went to the GP this morning and had urine checked. Turns out I have cystitis and been given a course of antibiotics. :( I've been feeling rather tired today which I hope means that I won't have insomnia tonight - yep another symptom.
> 
> Despite all this, I am really really happy to be pregnant at last.

I too am due on the 6th of September which just so happens to be my oldest daughters 19th birthday.... so she is super excited!


----------



## pictureperfec

me, me, me... due approx 5th sept.. :)


----------



## mommy1984

Hi im due the 5th approx!

im on my 3rd pregnancy and i have never felt as bad as i do with this one! the nausea, the bbs, being totally exhausted in the day but unable to sleep of a night! fun times :laugh2:


----------



## saysib

Me too!! I'm due September 7th. I have sore bbs, cramps and mild nausea so far, oh and I'm very emotional :lol:


----------



## chrischris83

I would like to join you ladies. I'm due approx. Sept 5 2010. I'm really excited yet cautious. The only symptoms I am having are sore bb, headaches, and my tummy feels strange but not in a bad way. I started my prenatal vitamins yesterday and so far so good. I thought they were going to make me poop.


----------



## ttcstill

pictureperfec said:


> me, me, me... due approx 5th sept.. :)

Welcome! I will add you!


mommy1984 said:


> Hi im due the 5th approx!
> 
> im on my 3rd pregnancy and i have never felt as bad as i do with this one! the nausea, the bbs, being totally exhausted in the day but unable to sleep of a night! fun times :laugh2:

Welcome! I am on my 9th pregnancy and I have lost the last 3 of them but I can tell you from experience that every pregnancy is different in some way shape or form!



saysib said:


> Me too!! I'm due September 7th. I have sore bbs, cramps and mild nausea so far, oh and I'm very emotional :lol:




chrischris83 said:


> I would like to join you ladies. I'm due approx. Sept 5 2010. I'm really excited yet cautious. The only symptoms I am having are sore bb, headaches, and my tummy feels strange but not in a bad way. I started my prenatal vitamins yesterday and so far so good. I thought they were going to make me poop.

Welcome! We all understand the caution part and you are not alone~ :)


----------



## Phantom

Hi!

I think I'm due around the 2nd. As for symptoms, sore boobs, nausea and cramps mostly.


----------



## MoonMelody

I'm due on the 3rd! :)


----------



## ttcstill

Phantom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think I'm due around the 2nd. As for symptoms, sore boobs, nausea and cramps mostly.




MoonMelody said:


> I'm due on the 3rd! :)

Welcome Phantom & MoolMelody glad to have you I will add you both right now!


----------



## josy0710

September 10th! 

I am trying to just be happy and not worry...wish me luck with that :winkwink:


----------



## cocoelopen

put me down for the 2nd then please :) xx


----------



## bigmomma74

My 1st ever post! Can I join too? Due on 10th.


----------



## WinterSun

Please could you add me? Hello everyone! Congrats to you all!

I am due on the 4th sept with my 3rd baby! Though it feels like the first as my youngest is 11! It has been a long time! Everything about bring pregnant seems to of changed lol!

I look forward to sharing the next 8 months with you all :)


----------



## gem1985x

Hi ! Can you add me ! according to FF I am due on the 3rd of sept! , Midwife dating me as the 31st of August tho ! Hope its still ok to join you guys! x


----------



## ttcstill

Welcom Gem1985x, WinterSun, bigmomma74, and Josy0710 you have all been added and Cocoepolen I have put you down for the 2nd!


----------



## levis.nikki

Can I join? I'm due around the 3rd :) BFP on Christmas!


----------



## LittleBoo

Hello there :) I think I'm due 8th September, congratulations everyone! X


----------



## gem1985x

Happy new year everyone!!!xxx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone.
I'm due 5th September.
Very nervous, my symptoms are tiredness, backache, cramps, bloating and sore boobs!
Hope everyone is doing well!

Heather x


----------



## Lovely Lou

Hi, I'm due on the 3rd September with my 3rd baby!!

Louise x


----------



## Kittee

Can I join? I'm due with #2 on Sept 6th!. :)


----------



## jayjay33

Hi all can i join too please? Just worked out my due date to be around 3rd September but not 100% as my cycles have been all over the place with having PCOS. Not had too mnay symptoms thankfully so far, bit of nauseau and cramping. Oh and usual tiredness, this is my second baby! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats all :)

I'm also due on the 3rd of September with my first pregnancy!
Excited and scared all at the same time!
Hoping we all have a happy and healthy journey together. 

XxX


----------



## MoonMelody

Happy New Year, September girlies!


----------



## MechyMama

Hi ladies,

I'm new here, and am due September 7th. Can I join too?


----------



## Lesli45

I'm due Sept 6th and try my best to keep the outlook that whatever is meant to be will be. Not to say that i don't have my moments though ;) I've been having symptoms for a long time (within the first week) although the bb's have definitely been a bit more sore lately. I'm excited to join this group. Congrats to all and Happy New Year!!!

Lesli


----------



## Xpecta

I haven't gone to the doctors yet, (I just found out about our miracle yesterday) but I used an online calculator and it said September 6th! :D


----------



## Callalin

Xpecta said:


> I haven't gone to the doctors yet, (I just found out about our miracle yesterday) but I used an online calculator and it said September 6th! :D

CONGRATS!!! Glad to hear it came out good for you. September 6th is my birthday, it's a good day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kenziesmommy

hey can i join my due date is 9/9/2011 at least by my calcuations havent gotten a proper due date from my doctor yet


----------



## beckyfletcher

hi can u add me for 11th pls xxxx


----------



## Pisces24

Hey all hope you don't mind me joining am due on September 12th. Sooo exciting, looking forward to chatting with my fellow bump buddies :)


----------



## ttcstill

Welcome to all the new ladies.... Happy New Year!!!


I have added everyone ( I think )

If I missed anyone please let me know...

I am starting to get headaches :( I hate that part of pregnancy but I will accept it gladly as long as this baby is healthy!


----------



## Jojazz

Hi All

Can I join I think I'm due on 2nd but havent had it confirmed yet.


----------



## Ella5

I should be due beginning of September but just got a + yesterday. will update you as soon as i find out. 

Im wondering if anyone, around 5 weeks has ewcm in abundance? I've looked at some forums and thought this was normal, now i'm not sure. Am cramping quite a bit too, so not sure if i'm mc-ing.


----------



## sequeena

Congrats girls :hugs:


----------



## nannyl

Hello
Please can i join
got a BFP this morning!
Due 13 september (my birthday!!!!)


----------



## WDWJess

Hi can I please join. Think I'm due 2nd September but I could be slightly out as cycles have been all over the place since coming off bcp in September.

I have been having bad cramps and waking up at 4/5am every morning with them but think this might just be trapped wind :blush: also headaches and nausea and sore nipples and very very bloated!

Congratulations to you all and Happy New Year x


----------



## saysib

Congratulations everyone and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## dacosta

gosh look at all these bubbas due in September! I'm due 1st Sept according to babycentre date checker and very excited! this is my second so i'm quite chilled about the whole thing at the moment, although i'm having trouble sleeping as I try and figure out how I'm going to manage with a new baby plus my 1 year old (who will be 18 months by then!) Good to see you all and looking forward to the journey with you.


----------



## LannieDuck

I'm due 7th September. Assuming everything goes well... *fingers crossed*!


----------



## MoonMelody

Happy New Year, everyone! I hope you all had a good time.

I have had to get up in the middle of the night to pee for the past two nights in a row now. Let the fun begin. :haha:


----------



## Kittee

Happy New year!


----------



## Mrs Poppy

Hi everyone! Can you add me please. According to the internet bubs is due 5th September :happydance:

Not had very many symptoms yet apart from bloating. Still feeling af style cramps and sore boobs. Am actually looking forward to the sickness and tiredness just so I know everythings ok!!


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey 

I think ours is due on the 4th September ;-)

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

xxx


----------



## lintu

hi ladies, 

Can I join in, my EDD is 8th September.

so far dont feel PG just awfully bloated, and water rentention, and i cant fit into some of my clothes its that bad :nope:

keep getting the occasional room spin feeling other than that just keep looking at my tests to see i wasnt seeing things!! :haha:


----------



## pictureperfec

hows everyone doing today?

im feeling dreadful today!! stayed in bed till 4, no energy what so ever! have got food now (takeaway as i couldnt be bothered to cook) and have had a little bit and thats now me done.. 

so so tired.


----------



## WDWJess

pictureperfec said:


> hows everyone doing today?
> 
> im feeling dreadful today!! stayed in bed till 4, no energy what so ever! have got food now (takeaway as i couldnt be bothered to cook) and have had a little bit and thats now me done..
> 
> so so tired.

I'm the same. Literally spent all day in bed with the laptop. Had a shower a couple of hours ago then got straight back into bed, still here now with towel around me and damp hair not even brushed!

Just can't be bothered to do anything but too restless to just try and nap!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hi Ladies

Can I be added please. According to the internet calculater, I'm due 11th September. Found out I was expecting today - good way to start off the new year!

Big congratulations to you all and may we all have happy healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats henrysmumkaz! Happy and healthy nine months :)

Well ladies I have nooooo appetite which is very unusual for me! I can only manage toast for breakfast and lunch around 3pm then don't want anything else!

Happy new year everyone :)

XxX


----------



## Kittee

dacosta said:


> gosh look at all these bubbas due in September! I'm due 1st Sept according to babycentre date checker and very excited! this is my second so i'm quite chilled about the whole thing at the moment, although i'm having trouble sleeping as I try and figure out how I'm going to manage with a new baby plus my 1 year old (who will be 18 months by then!) Good to see you all and looking forward to the journey with you.

We are in the same boat. :) My little girl turns 1 on Jan 14th. :)


----------



## Bestla

Hi, could you add me please. Due 3rd Sept. 4th Child. My oldest is 13 then 11 and lastly 2.


----------



## ssherices

im due sep 4th!!!


----------



## ttcstill

MoonMelody said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! I hope you all had a good time.
> 
> I have had to get up in the middle of the night to pee for the past two nights in a row now. Let the fun begin. :haha:

I too have found that I am in the bathroom more than I want to be! This is a great sign!



Mrs Poppy said:


> Hi everyone! Can you add me please. According to the internet bubs is due 5th September :happydance:
> 
> Not had very many symptoms yet apart from bloating. Still feeling af style cramps and sore boobs. Am actually looking forward to the sickness and tiredness just so I know everythings ok!!


I have felt the twinges but I never really did have AF style cramps.... About the morning sickness I would not be wishing for that .... you can have a perfectly healthy baby without it!



lintu said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join in, my EDD is 8th September.
> 
> so far dont feel PG just awfully bloated, and water rentention, and i cant fit into some of my clothes its that bad :nope:
> 
> keep getting the occasional room spin feeling other than that just keep looking at my tests to see i wasnt seeing things!! :haha:

I still have all my tests right here too!



pictureperfec said:


> hows everyone doing today?
> 
> im feeling dreadful today!! stayed in bed till 4, no energy what so ever! have got food now (takeaway as i couldnt be bothered to cook) and have had a little bit and thats now me done..
> 
> so so tired.

I am tired and ready for a nap!



Neversaynever said:


> Congrats henrysmumkaz! Happy and healthy nine months :)
> 
> Well ladies I have nooooo appetite which is very unusual for me! I can only manage toast for breakfast and lunch around 3pm then don't want anything else!
> 
> Happy new year everyone :)
> 
> XxX

Rest while you can and be sure to take care of you first!


----------



## ttcstill

Happy New Year Ladies

Welcome to all the newbies

Ella let know when you have a due date and I will add you!

I hope everyone had a great night and may the rest of the year follow suit!


----------



## buggy

Hi can I join too? I'm due on the 3rd of September, so excited!! Congratulations to everyone and a happy and healthy nine months!! Xxx


----------



## sweet potato

Hello all! Can I join too please? Looks like I'm due on the 1st Sept!!! 

This is my first ever post on any internet forum ever so please be gentle with me ;-)

I just turned 37 and it's my first... apart from a miscarriage last year. found out on Christmas eve, wasn't even trying so was a slight shock and still getting my head round everything. trying not to poo my pants too much and over think it all.

Usually a bit of a party animal and had a hard time over christmas, new year and my birthday (right in the middle of the two, conveniently) coming up wih excuses for why I wasn't drinking / eating mouldy cheese / doing bad dancing at 3am!! 

So far my symptoms are: absolutely knackered, sore boobs, constantly thirsty and finding it hard to sleep - though wondering if that one's as much to do with missing red wine and all the thoughts running through my head as anything else. Also having random bouts of weepiness and crying at bad commercials on TV - christmas carols and Nat King Cole suddenly became particularly poignant and emotional this year...

Overall very excited but know it's early days and I'm no spring chicken so trying to hold it down but fingers crossed. Really glad to find you all!

Love SP xX


----------



## pictureperfec

welcome everyone!! its such an exciting time. 

looks like septembers going to be a pretty busy month!


----------



## Natalie21

Due on the 6th so excited found out on NYE. first one :D


----------



## Callalin

ttcstill said:


> Mrs Poppy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can you add me please. According to the internet bubs is due 5th September :happydance:
> 
> Not had very many symptoms yet apart from bloating. Still feeling af style cramps and sore boobs. Am actually looking forward to the sickness and tiredness just so I know everythings ok!!
> 
> 
> I have felt the twinges but I never really did have AF style cramps.... About the morning sickness I would not be wishing for that .... you can have a perfectly healthy baby without it!Click to expand...

I had morning sickness with my first for like.. a single day. I was blessed with no sickness for the entire pregnancy. She turned out just fine and very healthy... about 75% of the time at least :lol:

Hoping to join you ladies in a couple of weeks. I'm due to test on the 11th, but will probably wait until the 17th unless AF comes. My birthday is September 6th and Hubby's is September 16th so we're hoping for a September baby.


----------



## WDWJess

Good luck and :dust: callalin fingers crossed you'll be joining us. xxx


----------



## ttcstill

My daughters 19th Birthday is the 6th and that is when I am due!


----------



## dacosta

Kittee said:


> dacosta said:
> 
> 
> gosh look at all these bubbas due in September! I'm due 1st Sept according to babycentre date checker and very excited! this is my second so i'm quite chilled about the whole thing at the moment, although i'm having trouble sleeping as I try and figure out how I'm going to manage with a new baby plus my 1 year old (who will be 18 months by then!) Good to see you all and looking forward to the journey with you.
> 
> We are in the same boat. :) My little girl turns 1 on Jan 14th. :)Click to expand...

How I'll cope with two and how my first little lady will react is my main worry at the moment. I don't want to do wrong by her and I know how hard those first few weeks with a newborn are:_ it's that that's really worrying me at the moment but I know I'll get through as when you're a Mum you just do :)


----------



## RaspberryK

can you add me please? I think my due date is 6th Sept ...

:dust: to all

x


----------



## emma77

Me tooo me too! 1st September, surprise baby! Go back to work in 6 weeks, ooops!

xx


----------



## ttcstill

dacosta said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dacosta said:
> 
> 
> gosh look at all these bubbas due in September! I'm due 1st Sept according to babycentre date checker and very excited! this is my second so i'm quite chilled about the whole thing at the moment, although i'm having trouble sleeping as I try and figure out how I'm going to manage with a new baby plus my 1 year old (who will be 18 months by then!) Good to see you all and looking forward to the journey with you.
> 
> We are in the same boat. :) My little girl turns 1 on Jan 14th. :)Click to expand...
> 
> How I'll cope with two and how my first little lady will react is my main worry at the moment. I don't want to do wrong by her and I know how hard those first few weeks with a newborn are:_ it's that that's really worrying me at the moment but I know I'll get through as when you're a Mum you just do :)Click to expand...

Just let her be your big helper... fetch diapers hold bottle talk to baby when she is getting fussy..... they love to know they are needed to help with the new one!


----------



## lintu

ttcstill said:


> dacosta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dacosta said:
> 
> 
> gosh look at all these bubbas due in September! I'm due 1st Sept according to babycentre date checker and very excited! this is my second so i'm quite chilled about the whole thing at the moment, although i'm having trouble sleeping as I try and figure out how I'm going to manage with a new baby plus my 1 year old (who will be 18 months by then!) Good to see you all and looking forward to the journey with you.
> 
> We are in the same boat. :) My little girl turns 1 on Jan 14th. :)Click to expand...
> 
> How I'll cope with two and how my first little lady will react is my main worry at the moment. I don't want to do wrong by her and I know how hard those first few weeks with a newborn are:_ it's that that's really worrying me at the moment but I know I'll get through as when you're a Mum you just do :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just let her be your big helper... fetch diapers hold bottle talk to baby when she is getting fussy..... they love to know they are needed to help with the new one!Click to expand...

we bought my neice an im the big sister top and she loved it felt all grown up :haha:

my mate at one point had 4 under 4, thats gotta be hellish, the last two were twins


----------



## heather1212

ttcstill said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.... Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> I have added everyone ( I think )
> 
> If I missed anyone please let me know...
> 
> I am starting to get headaches :( I hate that part of pregnancy but I will accept it gladly as long as this baby is healthy!

Hi, I've still not been put on the list! 

I'm due 5th September :flower:

Heather x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone, I just took a HPT today and it came back positive in fact I took two. My name is Karen and this is my 3rd and my husband's first. I had a tubal reversal on October 5th, 2011. Please pray for me and I will be praying for each of you.


----------



## nearlythere38

hi ladies, can i join please?? my due date is 7th september, and this is my second as I already have a 2 year old DS. i was feeling great upto yesterday, but now the sore boobs, back ache, headache, nausea have kicked in. im also a bit poorly i think cos my chest and throat are killing, and im sleeping all the time! happy and healthy 9 months to all x


----------



## sweet potato

Hey ladies,

Anyone else think they're going to struggle to not tell the whole world for the next six weeks?! Have so far told my brother, 3 best girlfriends and oldest friend who lives abroad - trying to not tell my mum too soon as she'd be SO upset if she got her hopes up and it didn't happen. Plus have a massive family and know the news will spread like wildfire if I tell her!

All I can think about is that I'm pregnant and i'm just avoiding everyone so that I don't give the game away. sure everyone has guessed though.

Who have you told? Is everyone else trying to wait til 12 weeks too or do you figure that if it goes wrong people might as well know so that they can support you? Can't decide...


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey

I know how you feel lol! Does feel like agggggges away but i am going to try and wait until 12 weeks, told my best friend and her husband ans my husband obviously lol but thats all i want to know at the moment.

Its so hard though it soooooooo exciting i just want to tell the world.

x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi can i join please... think my due date is about the 11th September, but have Dr's on Thursday to confirm everything..

I am experiencing tiredness about 6pm all i wanna do is sleep!!, sore swollen boobs.

mild cramping now and then and back ache in lower back im assuming the last 2 are ligament movements everything stretching and moving?? 
x


----------



## ttcstill

sweet potato said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Anyone else think they're going to struggle to not tell the whole world for the next six weeks?! Have so far told my brother, 3 best girlfriends and oldest friend who lives abroad - trying to not tell my mum too soon as she'd be SO upset if she got her hopes up and it didn't happen. Plus have a massive family and know the news will spread like wildfire if I tell her!
> 
> All I can think about is that I'm pregnant and i'm just avoiding everyone so that I don't give the game away. sure everyone has guessed though.
> 
> Who have you told? Is everyone else trying to wait til 12 weeks too or do you figure that if it goes wrong people might as well know so that they can support you? Can't decide...

Hey I did that last pregnancy kept everything quiet until 13 weeks then told everyone and at 15 weeks she was gone. This pregnancy I decided all the stress of keeping it a secret and worrying was probably more harmful than anything. Also have you considered that you are going to need the support of your family if something goes wrong? They may not understand if you tell them after the fact. 



ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone, I just took a HPT today and it came back positive in fact I took two. My name is Karen and this is my 3rd and my husband's first. I had a tubal reversal on October 5th, 2011. Please pray for me and I will be praying for each of you.

If you know your due date I would be glad to add you!


----------



## ttcstill

Heather1212 I am sorry about that I have added you now! 

Everyone should be updated...

I have been feeling twinges that have been normal I am sure but sometimes my heart skips a beat..... I have a serious metallic taste in my mouth and have had a couple of headaches that may be brought on by hormones but could be from this cough I am fighting.

How are all of you doing today?


----------



## WinterSun

Hi ladies!

I still cant quite believe I am pregnant! I keep doing HPT's still lol! I just did one a moment ago and yup...still positive! lol! Does the urge to pee on a stick ever stop?! I think I will keep trying until my test line is darker then the control line haha!

I had a scary day or so the other day as when I wiped there was brown discharge, but that seems to of all stopped! I was so scared!

How is everyone elses symptoms going? 

I have not really had any nausea, I do have a few aches and pains down below and a little backache but nothing that is uncomfortable. My boobs are still sore to the touch and I just have NO appetite which is so unlike me! I am also so tired by about 4pm most days!

Hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies,

Please can I join - got my :bfp: yesterday at 11DPO after trying for our second for nearly a year. Can't quite believe it yet but we are very excited! I had a HSG and ultrasound this month along with all the blood tests. The HSG was awful and it looked as if my left tube was blocked so the :bfp: is also somewhat of a shock!

Anyway, as for symptoms - I've been feeling sick whenever I am hungry which is exactly what happened when I was pregnant with my DS and I have cramping/pulling along with the dreaded constipation :blush:! 

Wishing us all a H&H 9 months!

PS - My due date is 12 September

xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Mom2Ben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please can I join - got my :bfp: yesterday at 11DPO after trying for our second for nearly a year. Can't quite believe it yet but we are very excited! I had a HSG and ultrasound this month along with all the blood tests. The HSG was awful and it looked as if my left tube was blocked so the :bfp: is also somewhat of a shock!
> 
> Anyway, as for symptoms - I've been feeling sick whenever I am hungry which is exactly what happened when I was pregnant with my DS and I have cramping/pulling along with the dreaded constipation :blush:!
> 
> Wishing us all a H&H 9 months!
> 
> PS - My due date is 12 September
> 
> xx

Yayyyy congrats ... you have the same symptoms as me... the constipation is horrible!! :blush:


----------



## ttcstill

Welcome mom2ben I have added you


----------



## WDWJess

Congratulations to all the newbies.

We've just told my parents the news today and plan on telling OH's parents within a week too. The main reason we are telling them so early is we have our wedding booked for September which is now going to be postponed until September 2012 so we thought it only right to let them know as they are very much involved with the planning of it!

I could not get out of bed this morning, was so tired, when I finally did I managed to put a load of washing in the washer before OH ordered me to go back to bed coz I could hardly stand with exhaustion! Feel much better now though.


----------



## breavis

I would like to join. I took 2 hpts yesterday and they were both a :bfp: my due date should be 9-14-11 but will find out for sure when I go to the OB. As for symptoms I really don't have any yet. This will be my 3rd baby. We have two boys 5 and 2. I have fingers crossed for a girl but will be happy with another boy as long as we have a healthy happy baby.


----------



## Mom2Ben

ttcstill said:


> Welcome mom2ben I have added you

Thank you!



WDWJess said:


> Congratulations to all the newbies.
> 
> We've just told my parents the news today and plan on telling OH's parents within a week too. The main reason we are telling them so early is we have our wedding booked for September which is now going to be postponed until September 2012 so we thought it only right to let them know as they are very much involved with the planning of it!
> 
> I could not get out of bed this morning, was so tired, when I finally did I managed to put a load of washing in the washer before OH ordered me to go back to bed coz I could hardly stand with exhaustion! Feel much better now though.

The exhaustion is something I am already worried about as when I was pregnant with my DS, I remember being really tired for most of the first trimester and it's going to be so much harder this time with a toddler to still entertain and keep up with!! But obviously completely worth it!


----------



## kasey c

Hi there,
please can you add me too! I'm due on the 2nd September. Congrats to all the BFPs, hope you are all feeling well xx


----------



## Mackay

I would love to join....I believe I will be due Sept 4th. I will be seeing my doctor on Wed to confirm.

This will be our first and I'm still in shock. It just doesn't seem real yet. I have some symptoms, but in general I feel great!

Congrats to all the other BFP's!!!!!


----------



## lintu

i feel better today than for the last week, the only thing i have still have is the boob pain. it sounds like its all goin to kick in from about 6 weeks tho.

good luck to all the :bfp: xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again... 

im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies :haha: and napping when he napped.

This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx

owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x


----------



## RaspberryK

I find prune juice better, followed by tinned prunes - which are really nice with custard ... which I also meant to get in Tesco and forgot! WHERE HAVE MY BRAIN CELLS GONE?

x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Lol at least im not the only one then... must have baby brain early on :haha: i'l put tinned prunes and custard on my list for tomorrow now then :blush: x


----------



## WDWJess

What if you don't like prunes, any other suggestions for constipation?

I don't have sore boobs at all but my nipples are a little sore.

I have a weird ache down my right thigh at the moment, probably doesn't help having the laptop sat on it at the moment :dohh:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

WDWJess said:


> What if you don't like prunes, any other suggestions for constipation?
> 
> I don't have sore boobs at all but my nipples are a little sore.
> 
> _I have a weird ache down my right thigh at the moment_, probably doesn't help having the laptop sat on it at the moment :dohh:

I think Kiwis are great for getting thing moving :thumbup: but go easy on them x
Oww i had that last night but in my left hip.. like siactica.. bloody annoying is tha what they mean by restless legs?


----------



## Mom2Ben

WDWJess said:


> What if you don't like prunes, any other suggestions for constipation?
> 
> I don't have sore boobs at all but my nipples are a little sore.
> 
> I have a weird ache down my right thigh at the moment, probably doesn't help having the laptop sat on it at the moment :dohh:

I think you can use Fybogel (I used them in my first pregnancy). Here is the link:

https://www.constipationadvice.co.uk/treating_constipation/fybogel-hifi-answers.php


----------



## RaspberryK

Yep I used fybogel last week when I was constipated and didn't know why! Took a day or two to get things moving for me and it's best if you have it after every main meal ... but I am trying to eat fruit and drink plenty to try and avoid the need to take it. 

x


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks ladies.

Another question to everybody out there....... did anybody else succeed in getting Take That concert tickets and now wondering how they will cope at a concert being 6 months pregnant?


----------



## RaspberryK

I didn't get them, I am so jealous of you ... if you have a healthy pregnancy you should be fine and baby will enjoy the music. x


----------



## ttcstill

Welcome to all the newbies I am adding you right now!


----------



## ready4onemore

ttcstill said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just took a HPT today and it came back positive in fact I took two. My name is Karen and this is my 3rd and my husband's first. I had a tubal reversal on October 5th, 2011. Please pray for me and I will be praying for each of you.
> 
> If you know your due date I would be glad to add you!Click to expand...

Oops, I am sorry. I am due 9/12/11.


----------



## WDWJess

RaspberryK said:


> I didn't get them, I am so jealous of you ... if you have a healthy pregnancy you should be fine and baby will enjoy the music. x

It was a huge mission getting them. I was at work so couldn't even try but I had almost every member of my family on a phone and internet trying to get them. I was really desperate for the tickets as loved TT with Robbie originally and love Robbie as a solo artist and loved TT when they returned but had never managed to ever see any of them in concert due to various reasons :cry: So when the news came out that Robbie was rejoining and they were organising a tour for 2011 I decided I would go as my hen do as getting married in September (until I discovered I was pregnant last week)

So getting these tickets meant the world to me. After all my family members trying non-stop all day I finally got hold of 4 tickets at 3pm that day. Madness.

So I would be gutted if I found out is wasn't safe to go now I'm pregnant. Needless to say it won't be a hen party anymore, not that my hens know that yet :haha: the 3 of them who were going to the concert are big fans anyway so won't mind its not in aid of my hen do.

I went to a girls aloud concert with my best friend when she was pregnant and when her daughter was born if she ever got restless my friend would put girls aloud music on and it would calm her down as if she recognised the music from when she was in her mummy's tummy. 

Sorry for the long post, just very passionate about my take that tickets :blush:


----------



## minkysouth1

WDWJess said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Another question to everybody out there....... did anybody else succeed in getting Take That concert tickets and now wondering how they will cope at a concert being 6 months pregnant?

I'm jealous! No problems attending the gig though.

I remember going to a big REM gig at Twickenham when I was 7 months pregnant with my first and it was fine, though he was leaping madly around inside me the whole time. Poor kid mustn't have known what hit him - I could feel the vibrations through my legs! My DS loves music now though and runs around everywhere with his ukulele: he he... Come to think of it, the first time I felt him move was when he was 15 weeks at another concert. Music feeds their baby brains.


----------



## minkysouth1

We always sung 'You are my sunshine' and my DH played the guitar when I was pregnant with my DS. Even now, it calms him down instantly if you sing it when he's upset. I'd definitely recommend music for your little beans.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

WDWJess said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get them, I am so jealous of you ... if you have a healthy pregnancy you should be fine and baby will enjoy the music. x
> 
> It was a huge mission getting them. I was at work so couldn't even try but I had almost every member of my family on a phone and internet trying to get them. I was really desperate for the tickets as loved TT with Robbie originally and love Robbie as a solo artist and loved TT when they returned but had never managed to ever see any of them in concert due to various reasons :cry: So when the news came out that Robbie was rejoining and they were organising a tour for 2011 I decided I would go as my hen do as getting married in September (until I discovered I was pregnant last week)
> 
> So getting these tickets meant the world to me. After all my family members trying non-stop all day I finally got hold of 4 tickets at 3pm that day. Madness.
> 
> So I would be gutted if I found out is wasn't safe to go now I'm pregnant. Needless to say it won't be a hen party anymore, not that my hens know that yet :haha: the 3 of them who were going to the concert are big fans anyway so won't mind its not in aid of my hen do.
> 
> I went to a girls aloud concert with my best friend when she was pregnant and when her daughter was born if she ever got restless my friend would put girls aloud music on and it would calm her down as if she recognised the music from when she was in her mummy's tummy.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just very passionate about my take that tickets :blush:Click to expand...

Awwww lucky lady getting 4 tickets :thumbup: i saw them back in the day 1994 they were fab then x


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4onemore said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just took a HPT today and it came back positive in fact I took two. My name is Karen and this is my 3rd and my husband's first. I had a tubal reversal on October 5th, 2011. Please pray for me and I will be praying for each of you.
> 
> If you know your due date I would be glad to add you!Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I am sorry. I am due 9/12/11.Click to expand...

Glad to have you joining us! :hugs:


----------



## chrischris83

Big welcome to all the newbies! I went to the VA (Veterans Affairs) hospital today. I was in the military so they are going to pay for my prenatal care. Anyway I went and had my blood drawn so they could confirm my pregnancy. They gave me a list of obstetrics providers in my area. I'm calling the one close to my house to schedule my first appt. I'm excited yet nervous at the same time.


----------



## lintu

WDWJess said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Another question to everybody out there....... did anybody else succeed in getting Take That concert tickets and now wondering how they will cope at a concert being 6 months pregnant?

Defo Hun, I have mine and am sill going took all bloody day to get em, I took my sister last time and she was 4mths PG so she's loving the fact that I will be. Also taking my 6 yr old niece, she's going to love it.

I'm an old school fan so not missing it for the world, my niece loves them and has all my old duvet covers and stuff she loves it now Robbie is back cos her duvets are right again, bless

Were seated thou, are you?


----------



## saysib

Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## ready4onemore

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

:hugs: Soo sorry.


----------



## Xpecta

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.




I'm so sorry to hear that! Are you okay? Is it for sure? Did you go to the doctors? How far along are you?


----------



## RaspberryK

I was a fan too first time around but I was way too young to go to a concert, I love Robbie and I like TT with no Robbie but it's 10 times better with him back IMO. I hope you are able to go, I am sure you will and have a great time with your "hens" ! 
Babies deff recognise music they heard when in the womb! 

x


----------



## breavis

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am so very sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my prayers hun :hugs:


----------



## lintu

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## beckyfletcher

sorry to be pain added dates up wrong i'm due 8th not 11th 

hope everyone doing ok i'm starting to feel queasy n a little more tired than usual hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mom2Ben

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

beckyfletcher said:


> sorry to be pain added dates up wrong i'm due 8th not 11th
> 
> hope everyone doing ok i'm starting to feel queasy n a little more tired than usual hows everyone else feeling?

I'm feeling okay - was exhausted yesterday but think it might have been the late nights over Christmas catching up with me. 

The only other symptom I have at the moment is the bloating after anything I eat - honestly, I look about 7 months after a meal!! 

Does MS kick in at around 6 weeks? I didn't have it last time so I am really hoping I am lucky again this time round!


----------



## nearlythere38

i have noticed a few ladies on here who have young children. my DS is 2.3 years, and just wondered what people were plannin on doing in terms of prams?? he will be just short of 3 when the baby arrives, and i probably wont go out for a few weeks (having c-section), but i am worried about him running off if i am pushing the pram, and about him getting tired etc. but i dont think it would be worth getting a doube buggy.....whats everyone else doing


----------



## ttcstill

WDWJess said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get them, I am so jealous of you ... if you have a healthy pregnancy you should be fine and baby will enjoy the music. x
> 
> It was a huge mission getting them. I was at work so couldn't even try but I had almost every member of my family on a phone and internet trying to get them. I was really desperate for the tickets as loved TT with Robbie originally and love Robbie as a solo artist and loved TT when they returned but had never managed to ever see any of them in concert due to various reasons :cry: So when the news came out that Robbie was rejoining and they were organising a tour for 2011 I decided I would go as my hen do as getting married in September (until I discovered I was pregnant last week)
> 
> So getting these tickets meant the world to me. After all my family members trying non-stop all day I finally got hold of 4 tickets at 3pm that day. Madness.
> 
> So I would be gutted if I found out is wasn't safe to go now I'm pregnant. Needless to say it won't be a hen party anymore, not that my hens know that yet :haha: the 3 of them who were going to the concert are big fans anyway so won't mind its not in aid of my hen do.
> 
> I went to a girls aloud concert with my best friend when she was pregnant and when her daughter was born if she ever got restless my friend would put girls aloud music on and it would calm her down as if she recognised the music from when she was in her mummy's tummy.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just very passionate about my take that tickets :blush:Click to expand...

Go to the concert and have fun.... as long as you avoid any potential mosh pits :haha: you will be fine



chrischris83 said:


> Big welcome to all the newbies! I went to the VA (Veterans Affairs) hospital today. I was in the military so they are going to pay for my prenatal care. Anyway I went and had my blood drawn so they could confirm my pregnancy. They gave me a list of obstetrics providers in my area. I'm calling the one close to my house to schedule my first appt. I'm excited yet nervous at the same time.

I completely understand. I went to the health department yesterday and got my confirmation I have my intake appointment on Friday where they do the bloods and ask you a zillion questions.... then I will be scheduled to see the doctor a week or two from then. I have just woke up every morning and thanked God for keeping us safe one more day!



saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

:hugs: I have no words....:cry: just know we are here for you if you need us.



beckyfletcher said:


> sorry to be pain added dates up wrong i'm due 8th not 11th
> 
> hope everyone doing ok i'm starting to feel queasy n a little more tired than usual hows everyone else feeling?

I will change it right away..... I have had a headache everyday now they are not as bad as they were with the last one but they still scare me. Other than the headaches I am only experiencing the metallic taste in my mouth and the weird twinges that sometimes take my breathe away (out of fear).


ready4onemore I will add your date, beckyfletcher I will change it and its no problem.


----------



## kiwialouise

i'm new to the whole pregnancy and internet forum thing too!

i'm due on September 3rd (still to be confirmed by dr) and been having only a few symptoms...very sore boobs, cramping, really thirsty and peeing a lot ;)


----------



## ttcstill

kiwialouise said:


> i'm new to the whole pregnancy and internet forum thing too!
> 
> i'm due on September 3rd (still to be confirmed by dr) and been having only a few symptoms...very sore boobs, cramping, really thirsty and peeing a lot ;)

Those are great signs and I welcome you to our thread if you have any questions feel free to ask.... we are all here to support each other! I will add you to the first page with your due date.


----------



## ready4onemore

beckyfletcher said:


> sorry to be pain added dates up wrong i'm due 8th not 11th
> 
> hope everyone doing ok i'm starting to feel queasy n a little more tired than usual hows everyone else feeling?

I am just very tired. When I eat I too feel bloated and look about 3 months preggers. I feel like my allergies are gone :wacko: today. Does anyone know what I could take or should I let it take its course?


----------



## RaspberryK

nearlythere38 said:


> i have noticed a few ladies on here who have young children. my DS is 2.3 years, and just wondered what people were plannin on doing in terms of prams?? he will be just short of 3 when the baby arrives, and i probably wont go out for a few weeks (having c-section), but i am worried about him running off if i am pushing the pram, and about him getting tired etc. but i dont think it would be worth getting a doube buggy.....whats everyone else doing

Hi, I don't have any other children but my little brother had a "lead" which you strap onto their wrist and your wrist. Also you can get those boards you attach to your buggy for toddlers to ride on if they get tired. 

x


----------



## Callalin

ready4onemore said:


> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be pain added dates up wrong i'm due 8th not 11th
> 
> hope everyone doing ok i'm starting to feel queasy n a little more tired than usual hows everyone else feeling?
> 
> I am just very tired. When I eat I too feel bloated and look about 3 months preggers. I feel like my allergies are gone :wacko: today. Does anyone know what I could take or should I let it take its course?Click to expand...

I know my husband uses a Neti Pot for his allergies. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but it's safe to use in pregnancy as it's just a sodium solution.


----------



## Missy.

Hello ladies, may I join? I'm due 6th of September. x


----------



## ttcstill

I have added you Missy. Welcome!


----------



## Missy.

Thanks hun :) x


----------



## ttcstill

we are due on the same day Missy..... there is actually a bunch of us due on the 6th which just so happens to be my daughters 19th birthday!


----------



## Missy.

Aww thats great. I did notice there was quite a few people due on the 6th. x


----------



## minkysouth1

saysib said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to be leaving you all :( I started bleeding last night and then lost a lot today. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm so sorry to hear that. I had an early m/c a few months ago and understand how you must be feeling. Words don't cut it, so :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

nearlythere38 said:


> i have noticed a few ladies on here who have young children. my DS is 2.3 years, and just wondered what people were plannin on doing in terms of prams?? he will be just short of 3 when the baby arrives, and i probably wont go out for a few weeks (having c-section), but i am worried about him running off if i am pushing the pram, and about him getting tired etc. but i dont think it would be worth getting a doube buggy.....whats everyone else doing

Hi nearlythere,

I was wondering the same about my DS - he'll be 2yrs 9 months when baby arrives, so similar to your boy in age. I was thinking of getting one of those buggy boards that you can attach to the back of the pram: your kid can stand on it and hold the handlebars if he gets tired or looks like running off! My mate has a similar gap between her 2 and she swears by her buggyboard.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies!! I'm due September 12th! :) SO excited but SO nervous at the same time!! This is my very first pregnancy so i'm crazy about it! haha. So please bear with me. :)
So excited to be having a September Sweet-pea! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## ready4onemore

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I'm due September 12th! :) SO excited but SO nervous at the same time!! This is my very first pregnancy so i'm crazy about it! haha. So please bear with me. :)
> So excited to be having a September Sweet-pea! Congratulations to you all!

We have the same due date.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Awww yay! I'm excited! :) Congratulations!


----------



## ready4onemore

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- Awww yay! I'm excited! :) Congratulations!

Thanks congratulations to you also. How exciting for you with this being your first. :happydance:


----------



## Mackay

This is my first as well....and I'm finding difficult to not worry about having a mc. Do you guys feel the same? 

I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it...but it's hard. I feel so happy and fortunate right now....I don't want to those feelings to ever go away :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Mackay said:


> This is my first as well....and I'm finding difficult to not worry about having a mc. Do you guys feel the same?
> 
> I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it...but it's hard. I feel so happy and fortunate right now....I don't want to those feelings to ever go away :)

Yes I worry a little too. But I had a tubal reversal and I am 38 so I am high risk. I don't know your religion and don't want to offend but if you believe just pray and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Thank you hun! I am so blown away, haha. I still can't wrap my head around it! I told my best friend today who is due this month with her baby girl and I thought she was going to go into labor, lol! And she asked me to be the godmother of her baby girl so I am just on top of the world right now! :) Do you have any other children?

Mackay- I'm very nervous!! But i'm pretty sure that goes without saying even if it's your first or 5th. I have been trying to stay busy too but no matter how busy I am, I can't stop thinking about it! We will have to keep each other in our thoughts and prayers!! 

And we need a cute picture that says September Sweet Peas in our signature like I have seen for other threads with babies due! I'm thinking a little baby face in a pea pod with the words September Sweet Peas. But I don't know how to do it! haha Does anyone know?


----------



## ready4onemore

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- Thank you hun! I am so blown away, haha. I still can't wrap my head around it! I told my best friend today who is due this month with her baby girl and I thought she was going to go into labor, lol! And she asked me to be the godmother of her baby girl so I am just on top of the world right now! :) Do you have any other children?
> 
> Mackay- I'm very nervous!! But i'm pretty sure that goes without saying even if it's your first or 5th. I have been trying to stay busy too but no matter how busy I am, I can't stop thinking about it! We will have to keep each other in our thoughts and prayers!!
> 
> And we need a cute picture that says September Sweet Peas in our signature like I have seen for other threads with babies due! I'm thinking a little baby face in a pea pod with the words September Sweet Peas. But I don't know how to do it! haha Does anyone know?

Yes I have two boys. I had them very young they are 19 and 17.:haha: But yet they are kind of excited about having a brother or sister.

The April 2011 thread have the baby in a pea pod. they are the April sweet peas. I have to ladies on another thread that are due in April.


----------



## ttcstill

Great Idea Kiki I will work on it tomorrow and have it for you all by this time tomorrow!


----------



## Kiki0522

Aw thanks! You don't have to rush. I was just wondering if anyone knew how to do it. I would be more than happy to try designing one too. Thank you though! I am excited to have a little pic for all of us! :)


----------



## ttcstill

Kiki - Ladies what do you think??? I can change it I need ideas though.


----------



## ttcstill

You can use the Sweet peas Banner by putting before the web address below in your signature.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif


----------



## Mom2Ben

ttcstill said:


> You can use the Sweet peas Banner by putting before the web address below in your signature.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif

I love it! Thanks ttcstill! :flower:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I'm due September 12th! :) SO excited but SO nervous at the same time!! This is my very first pregnancy so i'm crazy about it! haha. So please bear with me. :)
> So excited to be having a September Sweet-pea! Congratulations to you all!

Welcome Kiki :hi: - we also have the same due date!


----------



## harrysmummy

Hiya all and congratulations. I am new to this site although this will be my second baby.
I am due on the 3rd of September as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kiki0522

ttc- I LOVE it!! Great job! Oh i'm so excited to add it to my signature! Gonna do it right now, haha. :) 

Mom2Ben- Hi!! That is so great! I love having ladies with the same due date!! :)


----------



## lintu

I love it, going to put it on mine when I get home. Had my first drs app today, first midwife app on the 10th :dance: so excited, although have found out I have bloody ringworm also, bloody dog


----------



## BabyNo1

How are we all ;-) Any one else got wind hahahahaha!
x


----------



## Missy.

I've added the September Sweet Pea banner to my signature :) How is everyone? x


----------



## ttcstill

Missy. I love it How do you get everything centered like that?


----------



## ttcstill

BabyNo1 said:


> How are we all ;-) Any one else got wind hahahahaha!
> x

Yes I have had it for weeks



lintu said:


> I love it, going to put it on mine when I get home. Had my first drs app today, first midwife app on the 10th :dance: so excited, although have found out I have bloody ringworm also, bloody dog

Oh No that is not good.... but at least its something simple.



Kiki0522 said:


> ttc- I LOVE it!! Great job! Oh i'm so excited to add it to my signature! Gonna do it right now, haha. :)
> 
> 
> Mom2Ben- Hi!! That is so great! I love having ladies with the same due date!! :)

Good glad you like it!



harrysmummy said:


> Hiya all and congratulations. I am new to this site although this will be my second baby.
> I am due on the 3rd of September as far as I can tell.

I will add you now!


----------



## Missy.

ttcstill said:


> Missy. I love it How do you get everything centered like that?

What ever you want centering hun just add the tags: [.CENTER] [./CENTER] and put whatever needs to be centered in between the tags. You have to remove the dots though. x


----------



## chrischris83

Anyone having morning sickness that was not having it at first? I'm having it in the middle of the night.


----------



## BabyNo1

chrischris83 said:


> Anyone having morning sickness that was not having it at first? I'm having it in the middle of the night.

Hey

Not yet ;-) Just hungry all the time then i eat too much and feel full then hungry, then full haha!

How many weeks are you?
xx


----------



## lintu

my bloat seems to have gone, but OMG I am so sleepy, i cant only just keep my head up. The last hour and half of work is going to be a killer


----------



## kiwialouise

BabyNo1 said:


> chrischris83 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having morning sickness that was not having it at first? I'm having it in the middle of the night.
> 
> Hey
> 
> Not yet ;-) Just hungry all the time then i eat too much and feel full then hungry, then full haha!
> 
> How many weeks are you?
> xxClick to expand...

i feel the exact same way! i'm currently sitting at work, hoping my pants button doesn't go flying against the wall! i'm soooo full, but i know in an hour i'm going to be starving again. i'm only 6 weeks...i'm going to gain 100 by the end of this!


----------



## BabyNo1

kiwialouise said:


> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrischris83 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having morning sickness that was not having it at first? I'm having it in the middle of the night.
> 
> Hey
> 
> Not yet ;-) Just hungry all the time then i eat too much and feel full then hungry, then full haha!
> 
> How many weeks are you?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i feel the exact same way! i'm currently sitting at work, hoping my pants button doesn't go flying against the wall! i'm soooo full, but i know in an hour i'm going to be starving again. i'm only 6 weeks...i'm going to gain 100 by the end of this!Click to expand...

Haha me too! I am 5 Weeks 3 days ;-)
I am like a little mouse sneaking down stairs for snacks in the night ;-) 
:cake:
x


----------



## Mackay

Signature looks great!!!

BabyNo1, I'm 5 weeks 3 days too. I feel starving when I wake up in the morning, but then I'm not really eager to eat. I haven't had any nausea or ms yet, but the last two days I have felt just crappy in the morning.

I have my first doctor's appt today...excited and nervous. I've been waiting since X-mas day for her office to open.


----------



## ttcstill

Everyone seems to be having great symptoms and doing well.... I am happy for us all. Ladies add the September SweetPeas banner to your signature


----------



## WinterSun

Awww the banner is so lovely! I will deff add it in the morning when on the laptop, my phone can be tempermental sometimes lol! Thank you for making it xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I love the banner ... I have added it! 

x


----------



## ready4onemore

ttcstill said:


> You can use the Sweet peas Banner by putting before the web address below in your signature.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif

LOVE IT!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

lintu- Hope you get better soon! :) 

Missy- Your little Lexie is adorable! How are you?

Chris- No morning sickness here. How far along are you? I hope it doesn't make you feel too yucky and for too long at a time!

Mackay- The same goes for me with being starving and then not really wanting to eat! I will be halfway through the day and be SO hungry, make something for lunch, and I can barely finish it. I'm full so quick! I would eat more food before I was pregnant! Weird! haha. I'm sure that will change as the pregnancy progresses though. :) I hope you have a good Doctor's appointment! 

Big thanks to ttc for the adorable banner!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies!! :flower: 

Ladies, We may not always look so hot, feel so sexy, be so nice, we may want to sleep 20 hours out of the day, we may be throwing up, we may get mad easily, but remember it is all worth it and we are blessed to be a part of the September Sweet Peas! We are here to get each other through the ups, downs, and craziness of these next 9 months! Let's make it a great ride! :thumbup:


----------



## kasey c

Love our september banner - will add it in a bit- thank you ttcstill :) 
Hope you are all feeling well. My cramping has now gone and I have felt nauseous on and off the last few days at completely random times of the day - at the moment doesn't seem to be much of a pattern when I'm going to feel rubbish! xx


----------



## lintu

the tierdness is getting worse along with the headaches :( but on a positive note no sickness


----------



## BabyNo1

Mackay said:


> Signature looks great!!!
> 
> BabyNo1, I'm 5 weeks 3 days too. I feel starving when I wake up in the morning, but then I'm not really eager to eat. I haven't had any nausea or ms yet, but the last two days I have felt just crappy in the morning.
> 
> I have my first doctor's appt today...excited and nervous. I've been waiting since X-mas day for her office to open.

Arrr snap! I have struggled to get up the last two days lol that could be just going back to work after Christmas though lol! Boooo!

So exciting, let me know how you get on! I called at 8.30 as soon as the surgery opened after Christmas haha, 'im booked in for Monday.
x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am loving the banner!!

I feel the same way. I wake up starving then I am full then starving again. And yes I have had a lot of wind. :haha: I love raisin bran so I try to only eat them when at home (to avoid some of the wind). I am very sensitive to smell. There is a guy here at work (older gentleman) and his cologne makes me want to gag:sick:.


----------



## ttcstill

Okay I have been very lazy I guess i will try to do something constructive now! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## BabyNo1

I have a September Sweet Pea pic too now woooooooo!!! x


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Yes. Me too with the smell! I just experienced that for the first time last night. My DH was making a tuna fish sandwich and that already has a strong smell but I could smell it from the living room! He was making it all the way in the kitchen! Made me gag! 

WooHoo Babyno1! :)

ttc- I think you forgot to add me to September 12th. No biggie! I know it's a lot to keep up with! :)


----------



## Missy.

Kiki0522 - Thanks hun. I love her to bits she's so adorable. I can't wait until my second bundle of joy is here :cloud9: I'm feeling ok. Very tired and the odd bit of sickness but not too bad! How are you? x


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone
no sickness here yet, I am just literally hungry alllllll the time!
I am definitely very windy and bloated! Boobs still sore.

Managed to get my first appointment with the midwife for next Wednesday! I don't really know what to expect from it to be honest!

Heather x


----------



## Jellycat

Hey girls just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy nine months ! 

My LO was due last September but made a late entrance, seeing your thread made me feel nostalgic !!!


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks for the signature ttcstill its fantastic.

I've not managed to get on here in a couple of days because I'm just too tired. I have to go to bed as soon as I'm in from work and then I can't sleep as suffering from insomnia. Been feeling quite teary too but I know it will all be worth it eventually. x


----------



## Kiki0522

Missy- You are welcome. She looks like a lot of fun! I'm doing pretty good! No sickness or anything but it's still early so maybe the sickness part is coming! haha. I am more tired than usual but that's about it. :)


----------



## Mackay

Okay, well here's something not so fun. I've just got my first cold sore in over 3 years...freakin' hormones :( Now I can't seem to use any medication to take care of it. Anybody have any suggestions?

I'm so annoyed. Guess I can't really get mad at baby for this....lol. Whatever it takes, right ladies?!


----------



## chrischris83

Im only 5 weeks 3days according to the due date calculator. I will officially know next thursday. So im the only one having ms. Well guess what I pass ms on to all you lovely ladies lol just kidding just kidding. I work nights so when I get off. I take my shower and feel so much better. Its all worth it.


----------



## cocoelopen

hi all :) had a scan last sunday long story) anyways turns out baby is NOT ectopic this time (wohoo!) AND i'm actually measuring a week bigger than i thought! yay! so my ticker is now a week out....grrrr lol i must change it. My symptoms at the min are nausea ( but no sickness) tiredness, hunger!! ( i am eating all the time!) lol, and the most painful boobs in the world ever!! 
hope u ladies r all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## kasey c

thats really good news that baby is not ectopic :) x


----------



## Mom2Ben

cocoelopen said:


> hi all :) had a scan last sunday long story) anyways turns out baby is NOT ectopic this time (wohoo!) AND i'm actually measuring a week bigger than i thought! yay! so my ticker is now a week out....grrrr lol i must change it. My symptoms at the min are nausea ( but no sickness) tiredness, hunger!! ( i am eating all the time!) lol, and the most painful boobs in the world ever!!
> hope u ladies r all doing ok xxxxx

Such good news!


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all can i join you please ????

hope you are all doing ok ?

Im due around the 9-11th sept (different length cycles but im opting for the 9th) so im not sure of the date till i have my first scan !

:happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

I am slightly worried as I don't have any of the symptoms everyone else seems to be having :nope:

Other than a missed period, I don't have anything else - I'm not feeling sick, I'm not tired, the constipation has gone...not that I actually want any of these things but it would be good to just feel a little bit pregnant! Anyone else not having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Mom2Ben

Also, does anyone know when I should book an appointment with my midwife? With my last pregnancy, I had moved areas in my first trimester so I only saw her at about 11 weeks and I remember her saying it should have been earlier...


----------



## kasey c

Hi Mom2Ben, I know how you feel I don't seem to have any symptoms either - occasionally I will feel a bit nauseous but thats about it! P.s my son is also called Ben :) xx


----------



## kasey c

Mom2Ben said:


> Also, does anyone know when I should book an appointment with my midwife? With my last pregnancy, I had moved areas in my first trimester so I only saw her at about 11 weeks and I remember her saying it should have been earlier...

I am seeing my doctor today who will then refer me to the midwife - I think I saw my midwife at 8 weeks last time but think that was because they thought I was 11 weeks pregnant rather than 8 weeks pregnant so not actually when you are meant to see the Midwife for the first time! x


----------



## momandpeanut

not really got any symptoms just sore boobies and maybe more tired but im just getting over flu so it could just be that !

Im going to book my appt with the mw at about 8 weeks so i dont have to long to wait for my scan after :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Coco- That is great news!! 

Momandpeanut- Hello! Welcome! :)

Mom2Ben- Don't worry hun. I'm not feeling any symptoms either. I'm just a little more tired but that's not even all the time. I have heard a thousand times that many women don't experience symptoms til the 6th or 7th week. Even then, sometimes they are minimal. We should consider ourselves lucky for now since i'm sure the symptoms will start popping up, haha. And yes the other ladies are right. I would say 8 weeks. 

Hope all you ladies have a great day! :)


----------



## WinterSun

Hi everyone!

I dont really have a symptoms either. Apart from sore boobies if I push them to check and a tummy that feels like I did 300 sit ups yesterday!?! Its just sore!

I hope everyone is having a great day!

xxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies! Hopefully I will be kicking myself for saying I had no symptoms when I am feeling sick and exhausted in a few weeks!

Wish this rain would disappear - being stuck indoors with an energetic 2 year old is hard work! Tried to go to the local softplay centre this morning and there was a queue of cars waiting to get in (needless to say I didn't join it!). Went for apple juice and cake instead!

Enjoy the rest of your days!


----------



## kiwialouise

apparently i need to post more before i can add a signature...so that's exactly what i'm doing ;)

i'm going in for my blood work tomorrow and then our first dr's appt is in 2 weeks (i'll be 8 weeks then). i'm so excited!! i can't stop looking at cribs, maternity clothes, and such while i'm at work. i'm getting nothing done...


----------



## ttcstill

kiwialouise said:


> apparently i need to post more before i can add a signature...so that's exactly what i'm doing ;)
> 
> i'm going in for my blood work tomorrow and then our first dr's appt is in 2 weeks (i'll be 8 weeks then). i'm so excited!! i can't stop looking at cribs, maternity clothes, and such while i'm at work. i'm getting nothing done...

Well post your heart out! If you need any help let me know.



cocoelopen said:


> hi all :) had a scan last sunday long story) anyways turns out baby is NOT ectopic this time (wohoo!) AND i'm actually measuring a week bigger than i thought! yay! so my ticker is now a week out....grrrr lol i must change it. My symptoms at the min are nausea ( but no sickness) tiredness, hunger!! ( i am eating all the time!) lol, and the most painful boobs in the world ever!!
> hope u ladies r all doing ok xxxxx

That is great news..... do you need me to change your due date?



momandpeanut said:


> Hi all can i join you please ????
> 
> hope you are all doing ok ?
> 
> Im due around the 9-11th sept (different length cycles but im opting for the 9th) so im not sure of the date till i have my first scan !
> 
> :happydance:

When you have a specific date let me know and I will add you to page one. Welcome and congrats.



I have still felt very fatigued and my BBS are sore but other than that and the occasional headache I am fine..... I will be just fine if i dont have ms.... for me that increases the headaches and with my last angel the headaches kept me making trips to the hospital because Tylenol was not working.


----------



## Missy.

Kiki0522 - Oh yes, she's bags of fun lol she deffinitely keeps me busy. How you feeling today hun?

cocelopen - That's great news about not being an ectopic hun! x

momandpeanut - Congratulations hun. I'm not actually sure how far along I am until I have my scan either. x

To the ladies that are worrying about lack of symptoms, don't because you don't need symptoms to have a healthy pregnancy :) My pregnancy with my daughter was a breeze, I had no morning sickness at all. So try not to worry ladies. Hope everyone is having a good day! x


----------



## kasey c

Missy. said:


> To the ladies that are worrying about lack of symptoms, don't because you don't need symptoms to have a healthy pregnancy :) My pregnancy with my daughter was a breeze, I had no morning sickness at all. So try not to worry ladies. Hope everyone is having a good day! x

Thanks Missy :) x


----------



## kiwialouise

has anyone been having any chest tightness or a racing heart? I've only experienced this one other time (last week) and right now. i'm not sure what to do. is this something to cause major concern? i'm at work and don't want to have to try to explain why i need to leave so suddenly (we haven't told anyone the good news yet).

any advice would be helpful!


----------



## nearlythere38

uuurgggh i feel awful. Im just getting over flu which has knocked me for six, but the nausea is really kicking in now. It was the same with my first, I felt sick if i was hungry so i contstantly had nibbles on me. but this time i have little appetite and the thought of eating many things makes me wretch!!! its gonna be hard keeping it quiet at work for another 7 weeks :-(


----------



## Mom2Ben

kiwialouise said:


> has anyone been having any chest tightness or a racing heart? I've only experienced this one other time (last week) and right now. i'm not sure what to do. is this something to cause major concern? i'm at work and don't want to have to try to explain why i need to leave so suddenly (we haven't told anyone the good news yet).
> 
> any advice would be helpful!

Hi kiwialouise - I haven't heard of this as a symptom - might be worth getting it checked out if it continues or if you are worried about it?


----------



## ttcstill

I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:


----------



## Mom2Ben

ttcstill said:


> I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:

Ah hun :hugs:, try and not worry - although I know that is going to be difficult. As you have said yourself, as long as it's not red and there's not much of it, it should be fine.

Will be thinking about you - let us know how you get on with the test x


----------



## lintu

the only reason I worry about no symptoms is cos i dont feel pregnant yet! i keep doing tests to make sure :haha: still have soreish tender boobs, the odd cramp, knackered and headaches and most importantly no period, think I need to chill


----------



## kasey c

:hugs:


ttcstill said:


> I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:

Will be thinking of you and hope everything is ok- keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## momandpeanut

ttcstill said:


> I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:

will be thinking about you hun , try not to worry (i know easier said than done ) old blood is very common !

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

lintu said:


> the only reason I worry about no symptoms is cos i dont feel pregnant yet! i keep doing tests to make sure :haha: still have soreish tender boobs, the odd cramp, knackered and headaches and most importantly no period, think I need to chill

That's exactly how I feel! I don't have any tests left except for a CB Digital which I am going to take tomorrow morning so that I can have it in words!!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi there i went to the Dr's To confirm my home preg tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..

The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!

*So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date would be 6th September 2011.* _So could you change my dates please _
I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week Scan:happydance:

Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mom2Ben said:


> That's exactly how I feel! I don't have any tests left except for a CB Digital which I am going to take tomorrow morning so that I can have it in words!!!!

That is exactly what I was going to do with mine. I was waiting until tomorrow morning. I don't feel preggers that much until the emotions kick in.


----------



## cocoelopen

ttc - hope things are ok hun. part of the reason that i had a scan last sun was cos i had some very light brown discharge too, but it was nothing to worry, dr not even slighly concerned, cervix was shut, bean fine etc, and then the discharge stopped that very same day. but it panicked me silly just like it has you. :( I know every scenario is different but i just wanted to reassure you that, i'm sure everything will be ok :) (hugs)

Oh and yeah u could change my due date but it would make it the 27th august which is a bit of an issue seeing as we are the september sweetpeas :D unless i can still tag along as a september-possibly-most-probably-august sweetpea-r! :D

hope all you other ladies are doing well....got my next scan on 17th....i can't wait!!! :) xx


----------



## Callalin

ttcstill said:


> I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:

Nothing to worry about hun! I had the same thing with my first. They say when you are pregnant, the blood vessels in the cervix are very fragile. When you BD they break. I spent 5 hours in the emergency to figure that out. :lol: They told me unless it's bright red and for a period of time, don't worry about it.


----------



## Kiki0522

Missy- I'm feeling very good! I sure hope I follow your pregancy with Lexie and it's a breeze! :)

ttc- I am thinking of you!! But try not to worry. Spotting is completely normal! Some women even bleed more than just spotting and they go on to deliver perfectly healthy babies! :hugs:

lintu & mom2ben & ready- I'm the same way! I got my bfp on Sunday. I took one again on Monday, again yesterday, and I have one more and probably will take it tomorrow. lol! 

Coco- Of course you can still tag along! Maybe your bean will be late and end up a September Sweet pea! :)

Hi to everyone else!! Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## MrsLMW

Hi ladies can I join the September sweetpeas?
Got my BFP on New Years Eve and baby should be due on 7th September.
Reading all these posts has made me feel so much better.......I realised I am not going crazy just because I have taken a few additional tests to double, triple, quadruple....! sure!! Symptoms so far are sore boobs, feeling bloaty at the end of the day, mild cramps and insomnia i seem to wake up at 4am every morning!!

Congratulations to all the September Sweetpeas and here's to an amazing 9 months!
xx L


----------



## ttcstill

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi there i went to the Dr's To confirm my home preg tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..
> 
> The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!
> 
> *So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date would be 6th September 2011.* _So could you change my dates please _
> I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week Scan:happydance:
> 
> Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:

I would be glad to change it!



cocoelopen said:


> ttc - hope things are ok hun. part of the reason that i had a scan last sun was cos i had some very light brown discharge too, but it was nothing to worry, dr not even slighly concerned, cervix was shut, bean fine etc, and then the discharge stopped that very same day. but it panicked me silly just like it has you. :( I know every scenario is different but i just wanted to reassure you that, i'm sure everything will be ok :) (hugs)
> 
> Oh and yeah u could change my due date but it would make it the 27th august which is a bit of an issue seeing as we are the september sweetpeas :D unless i can still tag along as a september-possibly-most-probably-august sweetpea-r! :D
> 
> hope all you other ladies are doing well....got my next scan on 17th....i can't wait!!! :) xx




Callalin said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I need huge prayers right now..... Last night the OH and I were BDing ..... no big story. But just now i was mopping and found myself running for the restroom because i felt a lot of discharge... again no big deal ... i have been having very watery discharge for days..... but there is old blood in it... I say old because it looked more brown than pink and it definitely was not red. Regardless I am scared and I am having the OH stop and get a pregnancy test to see if it still reads positive.... I am hoping that it is merely innocent... I know the doctor will say its fine as long as it wont fill up a pad... so I am waiting........:shrug:
> 
> Nothing to worry about hun! I had the same thing with my first. They say when you are pregnant, the blood vessels in the cervix are very fragile. When you BD they break. I spent 5 hours in the emergency to figure that out. :lol: They told me unless it's bright red and for a period of time, don't worry about it.Click to expand...

I want to thank you all for your support that was a single occurrence yet it happened with the last baby at about the same time so I am super nervous.... On a brighter note it has stopped completely and the test is way darker than it was on Sunday!
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-06 13.46.34.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ready4onemore

TTC, I will be praying for you. But I have heard is normal. But I do undersand your concern.

KiKi, you and I found out on the same day about our :bfp: and we have the same due date.

MrsLMW, Welcome sweetpea!!


----------



## Callalin

ttcstill - :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## kiwialouise

so i just came back from the seeing the doctor about my chest pains. I had my first sonogram and we saw the sac! nothing showing inside the sac just yet (or he/she was hiding ;)), but the doctor was confident i'd see something at my 8 week appointment in 2 weeks.

no explanation for why i've been having these chest pains, but the doctor said to relax and just monitor it. if it gets worse, he might order a few more tests be done, but for now everything looks great! phew...i feel so relieved :)


----------



## lintu

Mom2Ben said:


> Also, does anyone know when I should book an appointment with my midwife? With my last pregnancy, I had moved areas in my first trimester so I only saw her at about 11 weeks and I remember her saying it should have been earlier...

I have mine on Monday, I will be 5 + 4, she said that they like it ideally between 6/8weeks, good luck xx


----------



## ttcstill

Just got off the phone with my nurse and she said they are going to do an early scan tomorrow to see if they can see the pregnancy.


----------



## kasey c

ttc thats good news re the pregnancy test :)


----------



## BabyNo1

ttcstill said:


> Just got off the phone with my nurse and she said they are going to do an early scan tomorrow to see if they can see the pregnancy.

Aww good luck, we are all thinking of you! x


----------



## kasey c

ttcstill said:


> Just got off the phone with my nurse and she said they are going to do an early scan tomorrow to see if they can see the pregnancy.

and good luck for early scan - hope everything is fine- will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mom2Ben

ttcstill said:


> Just got off the phone with my nurse and she said they are going to do an early scan tomorrow to see if they can see the pregnancy.

That's really good - will put your mind to rest. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## bigmomma74

Hi ladies, I lost you for a while there! I'm loving the sweetpea banner! Hope we're all doing well xx


----------



## ttcstill

Had another spot of blood while cooking dinner this was red blood but just a few drops followed by some weird feelings in my tummy but the bleeding has stopped again... I hope and pray this does not turn out bad... this is my dear husbands 3rd attempt and we have yet to be successful.:shrug:


----------



## lintu

ttcstill said:


> Just got off the phone with my nurse and she said they are going to do an early scan tomorrow to see if they can see the pregnancy.

Good luck huni :hugs:


----------



## cocoelopen

good luck ttc....i hope today goes well for you hun (hugs) xxxxxx keep us updated won't you xxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

ttc- I know how you are feeling. I started spotting brown last night and i'm still spotting. Mostly when I wipe but i'm so scared. I know it can be totally normal but not knowing is driving me crazy. I'm still so early in this that I don't even know if they can do a scan? 

I hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## canadabear

Hello all!!
I am due approx. Sept. 10/2011!!
Would love to join this group!
Making an appointment with the doc. on Monday, as
it has been a holiday here in Spain this week.. and I didn't get
my BFP until the 6th!
Yah for September babies!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Missy.

ttcstill - I'm thinking of you hun :hugs: I really hope everything is ok. Update us when you can. x

MrsLMW - Congratulations hun and welcome to September Sweet Peas! x

Kiki0522 - Try not to worry hun, I'm sure it's nothing and your little bean is fine :hugs: x

canadabear - Congratulations hun and welcome to September Sweet Peas! Hope your feeling well! x


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all :wave::wave:

ttcstill- hope you are ok :hugs:

Hello to all that have joined us over the last few days nice to see so many sept babies due !


Well ive just booked my 1st appt with the mw for the 2nd of feb so ill be around 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## kiwialouise

just had my first scan yesterday (exactly 6 weeks, according to the calendar), but all we saw was the sac, nothing inside the sac. is that normal? i'm starting over analyze and worry.


----------



## ttcstill

I had my scan today and they did not see anything..... my betas are 623 and I am 5 weeks 3 days....... I have to go in on Tuesday and get more bloods drawn and repeat the scan. I am very scared and took another dollar store test today .... I think it looks lighter.... but I am going to try and keep faith!:shrug:


Canadabear I will add you now!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies, can I join your thread? It comes highly recommended! I found out yesterday I am expecting my first! I'm 30 and we had been trying for five cycles during which time I discovered I likely have pcos & managed to work myself up into a frenzy of worry :blush: So relieved and happy with my news. Should be due around September 17th if all goes well. :happydance: Congratulations on all of your sweet peas!


----------



## ttcstill

ready4baby said:


> Hi ladies, can I join your thread? It comes highly recommended! I found out yesterday I am expecting my first! I'm 30 and we had been trying for five cycles during which time I discovered I likely have pcos & managed to work myself up into a frenzy of worry :blush: So relieved and happy with my news. Should be due around September 17th if all goes well. :happydance: Congratulations on all of your sweet peas!

I will add you now.. congrats!


----------



## ready4onemore

ready4baby said:


> Hi ladies, can I join your thread? It comes highly recommended! I found out yesterday I am expecting my first! I'm 30 and we had been trying for five cycles during which time I discovered I likely have pcos & managed to work myself up into a frenzy of worry :blush: So relieved and happy with my news. Should be due around September 17th if all goes well. :happydance: Congratulations on all of your sweet peas!

Welcome and Congrats to you.


----------



## minkysouth1

Welcome to all the newbies and a big congrats!

Has anyone else had lower back pain? I had pain at the base of my back a little last week and it came back last night - it seems to appear along with achy or restless legs. Back rubs from DH definitely help and lying with a pillow between my legs. I'm hoping this is just round ligament pain. What do you all reckon?


----------



## cocoelopen

minky i get the same pains, yeah its just everything stretching :)
ttc - try and keep the faith hun, it is still early days, don't forget that unless your hcg is over 1000 they won't pick anything up on an ultrasound anyway so that is maybe some reassurance as to y you can't c anything yet? Did they give you any reassurance? xx xxxxx hugs xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

just that the betas should be between 75 and 2600 at 5 w + I am just freaking out!


----------



## minkysouth1

Kiki0522 said:


> ttc- I know how you are feeling. I started spotting brown last night and i'm still spotting. Mostly when I wipe but i'm so scared. I know it can be totally normal but not knowing is driving me crazy. I'm still so early in this that I don't even know if they can do a scan?
> 
> I hope you ladies have a good day.

Hi Kiki

Lots of women have spotting during the first few months of pregnancy and everything is fine. If you're worried though, you should get checked out, because it definitely isn't good to be stressed. Hopefully, the doctor or midwife will be able to check that your bean is ok and put your mind at rest. :hugs: and good luck!


----------



## minkysouth1

I hope everything works out ok. We're all rooting for you. I know this is easier said than done, but try not to worry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks cocoelopen - that makes me feel better. I'd worry more if I had belly cramps, but I can't help feeling a bit jumpy about the backache. The problem is that I'm more aware of what could go wrong this time round; with my DS, I just thought ok, I'm pregnant, see ya in 9 months, little bean. I'm trying to get back to that mindset! X


----------



## Missy.

ttcstill - Try and stay positive hun :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine. x

ready4baby - Congrats hun, welcome to September Sweet Peas :) x


----------



## cocoelopen

minky - i know its hard to relax isn't it? i find myself having moments like that too but i just try and remain positive :)....anyways, thats y we're here - so when we have wobbly moments we can ask people in the same situation (who,in all honesty, are probably thinking the same things!lol) and we can all reassure, comfort, celebrate etc as necessary :) but honestly i would relax about the back ache, i've been having shocking back ache on and off for a couple weeks....its normal. its ur teeny uterus preparing to grow. xx


----------



## cocoelopen

quick change of subject...how do i thank someone??? i cn't remember :wacko:


----------



## Phantom

I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary! 

Here's a funny story for you all.

I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"


----------



## ttcstill

at the bottom right of someones post their is a quote and thanks button...


egg yolk LMFAO that is hilarious!


----------



## ready4baby

"OMG can you throw up your baby?!" HILARIOUS! Thanks for the laugh :)

Just wondering...I haven't made it through all the pages here so maybe this was discussed, but what prenatals are you guys taking? I was on a target-brand one while ttc but now I'm thinking I should switch to something else. Any suggestions? I was thinking the GNC brand but its iron is lower than some (18mg).


----------



## RaspberryK

Think positive ladies and stay sticky! 

:dust:

x


----------



## Callalin

Phantom said:


> I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary!
> 
> Here's a funny story for you all.
> 
> I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"

Ummm, you sure it's the flu? Could be MS


----------



## ttcstill

Rovin-NV DHA capsules is what I take!


----------



## cocoelopen

i was taking pregnacare but it was making me terribly constipated (sorry tmi :blush:) so now am just taking folic acid and eatingf a balanced diet :) ish! ha xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Me too - I'm taking Pregnacare (but still on the Conception ones). Was suffering a bit with constipation but have been drinking loads of water and trying to eat more fibre and fruit over the last few days and it seems to be getting better!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

minkysouth1 said:


> Welcome to all the newbies and a big congrats!
> 
> Has anyone else had lower back pain? I had pain at the base of my back a little last week and it came back last night - it seems to appear along with achy or restless legs. Back rubs from DH definitely help and lying with a pillow between my legs. I'm hoping this is just round ligament pain. What do you all reckon?

yes ive been geting this too! lower backpain, and achey tired legs felt like saddle sore in hips etc... it comes and goes ive put it down to ligaments :flower:


----------



## Soph22

September! Wow, time is going by. I can't believe I'll already have to be back at work with baby in daycare and you lovelies will just be meeting your babies!! 
Congrats and Happy & Healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## Mackay

Okay....so I haven't had any nausea or vomiting yet, but tonight I made myself a plate of chicken, rice and salad and as soon as it was ready I couldn't eat it. I had one bite of the chicken and I had to spit it out into a napkin. I sat here for an hour picking at the rice and forced myself to get some leafy greens into me.

I'm hungry....but I can't eat :( 

I've never dealt well will nausea or being sick....(TMI) but I've only puked twice in the last 18 years. I don't really know how to deal with it.

Any ladies have any experience with this? How do you get the nutrients that you need if you can't even look at your food?


----------



## ready4onemore

Phantom said:


> I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary!
> 
> Here's a funny story for you all.
> 
> I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"

:rofl: Thanks for the laugh

Where did you get the :bfp: with the test in your siggy?


----------



## BabyNo1

Phantom said:


> I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary!
> 
> Here's a funny story for you all.
> 
> I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"

Ha ha ha that's brilliant x


----------



## momandpeanut

Phantom said:


> I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary!
> 
> Here's a funny story for you all.
> 
> I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That really made me laugh !!

Im not taking anything apart from my folic acid, we eat a healthy diet so i just try and up the higher vitamin type foods


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies how are we all getting on? 

To all the new :bfp: congrats and welcome to all the ladies that are undergoing bleeding, early scans and tests good luck and big :hugs: xxxx

My symptoms seem to be coming and going really randomly one day I'm knackered the next fresh as a daisy have to say got me a little stressed but I'm trying to relax and think positive xxxx I have my booking in app with the midwife Monday and I'm so excited :dance:


----------



## ttcstill

Yesterday went by uneventful.......no spotting no nothing that would indicated things are not right... I am feeling a little more positive but there is still the part of me that is trying to prepare for the worst .... I don't want to let my cheese slide off my cracker in the event I get bad news.


----------



## WinterSun

Hello ladies,

Please could you remove me from the list. I was told this morning I have had a chemical pregnancy.

I wish you ALL the very best in your journeys and will be watching from the sidelines and cheering you on! I hope one day soon to be not far behind you ;)

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

WinterSun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please could you remove me from the list. I was told this morning I have had a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I wish you ALL the very best in your journeys and will be watching from the sidelines and cheering you on! I hope one day soon to be not far behind you ;)
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

WinterSun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please could you remove me from the list. I was told this morning I have had a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I wish you ALL the very best in your journeys and will be watching from the sidelines and cheering you on! I hope one day soon to be not far behind you ;)
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxx

I'm very sorry to read your news too. I wish you all the luck in the world for your future pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Pisces24

Hey is it ok to change my due date from Sept 12th to 11th please? My doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday and she gave me Sept 11th as a due date. Thanks very much :)


----------



## Caezzybe

Hi ladies, could you add me to please, just got my bfp today and have worked out my due date is 18th Sep, although that may change at the 12 week scan ;) I was a member of last year's September Stars and just over a year later am back for more. I have a 4.5 month baby boy and number 2 on the way :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Caezzybe said:


> Hi ladies, could you add me to please, just got my bfp today and have worked out my due date is 18th Sep, although that may change at the 12 week scan ;) I was a member of last year's September Stars and just over a year later am back for more. I have a 4.5 month baby boy and number 2 on the way :)

Welcome Caezzybe :hi:

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Phantom

Callalin said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> I have also had some spotting. Not a lot, but it's still scary!
> 
> Here's a funny story for you all.
> 
> I've been really sick with the flu. I was at the store with my friend and I started throwing up. It came up clear with yellow streaks in it (from orange juice I had for lunch) and my friend freaked out thinking I threw up and egg yolk. :haha: She was like "OMG can you throw up your baby?!"
> 
> Ummm, you sure it's the flu? Could be MSClick to expand...

Yes, I'm sure. I went to the doctor and got medication for the fever and stuff.


----------



## Missy.

WinterSun - I'm very sorry to hear your bad news hun :hugs: Best of luck for the future, I hope you get another BFP soon. x

Caezzybe - Congrats hun and welcome to September Sweet Peas :) x


----------



## minkysouth1

cocoelopen said:


> minky - i know its hard to relax isn't it? i find myself having moments like that too but i just try and remain positive :)....anyways, thats y we're here - so when we have wobbly moments we can ask people in the same situation (who,in all honesty, are probably thinking the same things!lol) and we can all reassure, comfort, celebrate etc as necessary :) but honestly i would relax about the back ache, i've been having shocking back ache on and off for a couple weeks....its normal. its ur teeny uterus preparing to grow. xx

Hi cocoelopen

You've really reassured me about the backache and I'm very grateful. My pains have gone off a lot today which is a relief, although I was always more worried about what the aches might mean than how they felt, so thanks again.

I love this forum. It's great to be able to chat to girls in the same situation and share our journey. XXX :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

WinterSun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please could you remove me from the list. I was told this morning I have had a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I wish you ALL the very best in your journeys and will be watching from the sidelines and cheering you on! I hope one day soon to be not far behind you ;)
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxx

I'm very sorry to hear that WinterSun. :hugs: I had a chemical pregnancy at the end of September and found it very hard.

Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase is (number of days post-ovulation before your period)? I am asking because, after my chemical pregnancy, I discovered I had a very short LP of only 8 days which was almost certainly too short to enable implantation to succeed. This is probably what caused my early miscarriage. To improve on this LP, I took B-complex vitamins and visited an acupuncturist, which together seemed to work to balance my hormones and make my cycle better. I also used soya isoflavones, which are supposed to boost progesterone levels. 

Sorry again and good luck for the future, WinterSun. :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Welcome Caezzybe! Looking forward to sharing the journey with you. XXX


----------



## ttcstill

WinterSun said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please could you remove me from the list. I was told this morning I have had a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I wish you ALL the very best in your journeys and will be watching from the sidelines and cheering you on! I hope one day soon to be not far behind you ;)
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxx

I am so sorry to hear of your loss...... I know how hard it is and I will pray for your peace of mind and a healthy bfp very soon.



Pisces24 said:


> Hey is it ok to change my due date from Sept 12th to 11th please? My doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday and she gave me Sept 11th as a due date. Thanks very much :)

I will change it right away!



Caezzybe said:


> Hi ladies, could you add me to please, just got my bfp today and have worked out my due date is 18th Sep, although that may change at the 12 week scan ;) I was a member of last year's September Stars and just over a year later am back for more. I have a 4.5 month baby boy and number 2 on the way :)

I would be glad to add you, welcome!


Ladies I had a bit of spotting dark brown and rust colored today.... no cramps..... still showing positive on tests..... When I saw the doctor Friday they gave me the 8th for a due date... I am going to leave it the way it is for right now until I know exactly what I am up against here.


----------



## Kiki0522

ttc- I'm right with you. I have been having brown spotting since late Thursday night. Still having positives on tests. It's awful just not knowing! :hugs:

Ps: I'm due the 12th


----------



## Creep

Hi lovely ladies :) 

I'm due 16th September by my dates, conceived on our honeymoon so I'm still a bit shocked! I'm cautiously dipping my toe in here as I've had 2 ectopic pregnancies previously, and I'm amazed it happened right away with just one fallopian tube. I'm currently having bloods done every 2 days so they'll scan me when my hcg reaches 1500 to check if it's in this right place. Hopefully that will be this week. No bleeding yet thank goodness, so I'm hoping for good news.

I'm a midwife and sometimes too much knowledge is a very bad thing! 

Wishing you all a very h&h nine months! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello all, I would love to join you! We got our BFP on NYE and I have worked out my due date as 10th Sep :thumbup:


----------



## gingerclaire

hi everyone 
I would like to join
im due 11th sep!!!


----------



## mandaxmx

*hi everyone  ...
im due on 15th sept 11 .....
found out at 11 dpo on 3rd jan ...
got my first docs appointment tomoz which will probably just refer me to the midwives ....
this is my second pregnancy already got a dd whos 6 ..
good luck everyone xxxxx*


----------



## joey300187

can i join please due 16th september. also please could you send me the siggy thing of september sweetpea's as its soo cute! xx


----------



## Pisces24

Hi ladies i have a question, i'm having some brown spotting. No abdominal cramps or any pain at all, i rang my hospital to see if they could do a scan but they said they wont see anything on the scan until 6 weeks. This is my first pregnancy and i'm terrified. I just put a pad on to expect the worst. Has anyone had this before? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## NellyO

Hi all!
Can I join in! 
I am due around the 10th of September! This will be our first so we are very excited! However we are also trying to stay calm and cautious, due to reasons below.

Pisces24 - Have your symptoms gone? I found out I was pregnant towards the end of November. 4 days later my symptoms disappeared and then I had some brown spotting. This soon turned to red and an early miscarriage. We went to A and E and they booked me in with the Early pregnancy unit. 
However it doesn't mean the same thing is happening to you. Brown spotting can mean further implantation bleeding. So unless the blood turns red you have nothing to worry about. 
I have my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok 
xxxx


----------



## Pisces24

NellyO said:


> Hi all!
> Can I join in!
> I am due around the 10th of September! This will be our first so we are very excited! However we are also trying to stay calm and cautious, due to reasons below.
> 
> Pisces24 - Have your symptoms gone? I found out I was pregnant towards the end of November. 4 days later my symptoms disappeared and then I had some brown spotting. This soon turned to red and an early miscarriage. We went to A and E and they booked me in with the Early pregnancy unit.
> However it doesn't mean the same thing is happening to you. Brown spotting can mean further implantation bleeding. So unless the blood turns red you have nothing to worry about.
> I have my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok
> xxxx

Hey thanks for the reply, ye i've noticed a drop in my symptoms through-out week 4, i still have sore breasts and a bit of backache now and again but nothing major at all. The spotting is still brown but tapering off, god knows what it will do next.


----------



## Creep

Spotting is common in early pregnancy but I know how worrying it can be. Brown spotting is old blood so slightly more reassuring than if it were red and fresh, but still needs you to keep an eye on things. 

If it continues or turns red then contact your EPAU, especially if you start to have pain as well and they can do blood tests. You know your body best. It could well all have been left from implantation though. I'm afraid it just means playing the waiting game a few more days. Hopefully everything will be fine for you. :hugs:


----------



## 10.Laura

Hi everyone. Due 11th September - looking forwards to sharing the next 8 months with you!


----------



## Pisces24

Hey Laura welcome you're due same day as me :) Creep, i contacted the hospital i have chosen and they just point blank wont see me until 6 weeks. I may go get a refferal letter from my GP, she is lovely and knows how anxious i can get.


----------



## Samantha675

I am due on the 19th. tested on dpo 11 and got a BFP, didn't believe it till dpo 13 when I tested again.


----------



## Pisces24

Welcome Samantha, congrats to you :) This is a lovely group to be in the ladies are very helpful and supportive :)


----------



## Creep

Pisces24 said:


> Hey Laura welcome you're due same day as me :) Creep, i contacted the hospital i have chosen and they just point blank wont see me until 6 weeks. I may go get a refferal letter from my GP, she is lovely and knows how anxious i can get.

Yes some GPs are more understanding than others! Although the hospitals seem mean telling you to come back at 6 weeks its because they know how common bleeding is and if they wait til 6 weeks to scan they should see a heartbeat too, rather than just a gestational sac at 5 weeks and sending you away still anxious to go back in another week to check for the heartbeat.

I totally understand that thinking doesn't help you in the meantime though! I'd still say to keep hassling them if it turns fresh and heavy with pain. For now though, hang in there, it could well be nothing sinister at all! :)


----------



## Pisces24

I'm really hoping it's nothing sinister at all, i didn't bleed at the time implantation occured so am hoping it is left over blood from implantation. Thanks so much for all your advice, i'm a terrified first timer with loads of silly questions ! x


----------



## Creep

Pisces24 said:


> I'm really hoping it's nothing sinister at all, i didn't bleed at the time implantation occured so am hoping it is left over blood from implantation. Thanks so much for all your advice, i'm a terrified first timer with loads of silly questions ! x

No question is ever silly! Let me know how it goes and if I can help in any other way. :)


----------



## babydust1

hi all, i found out i was pregnant yesterday after nearly 5 years TTC it would have been 5 years on the 10th of this month , i have pcos and had ovarian drilling in august, & then was giving clomid i managed to conceive on my last round of clomid ( 3rd time luccky ) next step was IVF,

this will be my 1st baby :) 

im due 15th september :)

only symptoms i have are nausea,, cramping, bit of backache, gassy, & feeling a lil constipated, and weeing more


----------



## Creep

babydust1 said:


> hi all, i found out i was pregnant yesterday after nearly 5 years TTC it would have been 5 years on the 10th of this month , i have pcos and had ovarian drilling in august, & then was giving clomid i managed to conceive on my last round of clomid ( 3rd time luccky ) next step IVF

How lovely, many congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

ty :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on your :bfp:! :hi:

joey300187 - Here is how to add the September Sweet Pea banner in your signature:



ttcstill said:


> You can use the Sweet peas Banner by putting before the web address below in your signature.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif

Is anyone else really bloated? I honestly look about 5 months pregnant by the end of the day! I don't remember being this bloated last time. Think I'm going to either have to buy a bigger pair of jeans or just live in leggings from now on! Sure someone is going to guess that I am pregnant before long! I am also absolutely exhausted by the afternoon but then find it hard to fall asleep at night - very frustrating!


----------



## babydust1

im really bloated too :(

im also exhausted & then i go to bed and cant sleep =/ 

been taking a nap in in the day time


----------



## FriendlyFace

Hello!! I am due Sept 8, got my BFP 1/7!!! This will be my first baby :0)


----------



## kelly2903

hi ya all im due 5th of september but could change at my scan x


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi to all the New Comers ;-)
Hope you are all well ;-) I also have bloating lol! had to buy some bigger jeans oh and new bra's haha i have a right pair of milkers hehehe!

x


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone.
Hope you're all doing well.
So I will be 6 weeks tomorrow, I'm still super nervous, I'm trying to convince myself that I'll feel more relaxed after 12 weeks!
I'm still bloated, sore boobs still, hungry all the time, I'm actually having trouble deciding on if my tummy twinges are cramps or trapped wind!?!
I'm getting backache pretty bad sometimes and a bit tmi I always have that "wet" feeling down there! I've now resorted to wearing panty liners everyday!

When I get the backache I almost feel like the pains in my hips as well, almost like it goes right through my body to the front. Anyone else get this?

Heather x


----------



## Missy.

Wow so much to catch up on lol!

Huge congrats to all the new comers, welcome to September Sweet Peas!

I also have lots of bloating going on lately, especially of an evening. I look about 6 month preg by the time I go to bed! x


----------



## RaspberryK

I have the same cramps/wind and also achy hips ... hot water bottle is a god send. 

x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oh yes! i dont know where i'd be without my hot water bottle... Brill for backache :)


----------



## lintu

yep bloated, painfull hips & huge sore booies i have it all

along with the horrid swimmy, room spin, hangover feeling. Just done an hours pre natal yoge, love it xxx

congrats to all the new :bfp:

booking in appointment tomorrow, so excited


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I think my hot water bottle might have to be surgically attached to me, at this rate - lifesaver!!

I'm a bit jealous of all the ladies with bloating. Sounds silly I know but I want my belly!! I didn't show til about 6 months in my last pregnancy and even at the end, it was teeny tiny. Hope I show sooner this time.

For me, symptoms today include shooting pains through my boobs and legs (!!) as well as the cramps in my tummy and the odd wave of nausea but nothing too terrible yet *touches wood* Oh and a permanent headache. 

Had a bath earlier and I swear, if I could, I would LIVE in it!

Congratulations to all of the newcomers... So many September babies. Its all very exciting :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hello from me to all the newcomers. It's turning out to be a lovely thread to be part of. :hugs:

I am with you all as far as the bloating, nausea, backache, leg ache, spun-out feeling, boob growth and all the rest go - the joys of pregnancy. Luckily, I still have plenty of 'fat' jeans from after my DS was born, so can probably avoid suspicious looking maternity wear till after 12 weeks when the secret is out (I hope anyway!!!)

I'm ridiculously excited about being 6 weeks today, cos each day makes me relax a little more.

TTC - still rooting for you. Hang on in there with that little bean! FX :hugs:

Kiki - I hope it works out for you, sweetie. Brown blood doesn't sound too ominous, so try to relax. FX :hugs:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

henrysmumkaz - you want to be huge???? :rofl:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

minkysouth1 said:


> henrysmumkaz - you want to be huge???? :rofl:

Yes! 

I am sure, if it happens, I'll live to regret saying it haha.

A bit of bloating will do for now though. Grr! I'm going to go eat a box of chocolates.


----------



## Caezzybe

My symptoms so far are feeling exhausted, pain in left booby, nausea in the middle of the night twice and spots on my chin (I got the spots in my last pregnancy too, so I had an idea I was pregnant agan this time before I started testing!) :)


----------



## ttcstill

Pisces24 said:


> Hi ladies i have a question, i'm having some brown spotting. No abdominal cramps or any pain at all, i rang my hospital to see if they could do a scan but they said they wont see anything on the scan until 6 weeks. This is my first pregnancy and i'm terrified. I just put a pad on to expect the worst. Has anyone had this before? Thanks in advance xx

I will pray that everything is fine for you...


Ladies my spotting is increasing and turning red.... I fear the worst.... I am hoping one of you will volunteer to take over this thread in the event I must leave you...I will definitely update right away and add all the new lovely ladies.... If you would be interested please PM me and I will get back with you..... I am not counting myself out just yet but it doesn't look good.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

ttcstill said:


> Pisces24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i have a question, i'm having some brown spotting. No abdominal cramps or any pain at all, i rang my hospital to see if they could do a scan but they said they wont see anything on the scan until 6 weeks. This is my first pregnancy and i'm terrified. I just put a pad on to expect the worst. Has anyone had this before? Thanks in advance xx
> 
> I will pray that everything is fine for you...
> 
> 
> Ladies my spotting is increasing and turning red.... I fear the worst.... I am hoping one of you will volunteer to take over this thread in the event I must leave you...I will definitely update right away and add all the new lovely ladies.... If you would be interested please PM me and I will get back with you..... I am not counting myself out just yet but it doesn't look good.Click to expand...


I'm sorry, this is a bit random because we've not spoken directly before but I've been reading this thread several times a day, following your story and hoping for some happy news at your end, I still have my fingers crossed for you :hugs: Stay strong and positive.


----------



## Kittee

Well folks, I hope everyone is doing good!
My symptoms are in gaining, I've had some righteous cases of morning sickness and I'm totally tuckered out all the time now!


----------



## FriendlyFace

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Hope you're all doing well.
> So I will be 6 weeks tomorrow, I'm still super nervous, I'm trying to convince myself that I'll feel more relaxed after 12 weeks!
> I'm still bloated, sore boobs still, hungry all the time, I'm actually having trouble deciding on if my tummy twinges are cramps or trapped wind!?!
> I'm getting backache pretty bad sometimes and a bit tmi I always have that "wet" feeling down there! I've now resorted to wearing panty liners everyday!
> 
> When I get the backache I almost feel like the pains in my hips as well, almost like it goes right through my body to the front. Anyone else get this?
> 
> Heather x

I woke up at 5am with this same pain in my back and hips, I felt like I had pulled a muscle while slipping and falling on the ice haha. This was really the first night I had trouble sleeping also, I didnt get to sleep until 1 and woke up at 5 to potty and I had to eat somthing bc I was starving!

Also...has anyone else noticed they feel the need to stretch more often?? I feel like my legs are always cramped up and need a good long stretch, hehe


----------



## KitKat

TTCSTIL I hope everything is ok for you, i have a friend who is due in abt 7weeks and she starting bleeding around7weeks heavy bright red blood and all was ok so fingers crossed you and baby will be fine

hello everyone just got a clear bfp 2day and would love to join the september sweet peas on dates im due sept 16th so if you can add me that would be great, this will hopefully be my 5th take home baby i have 4kids at home and have had 2loss's im 29 its my 30th birthday on 21st september 

hope everyone is ok off to bed now as i was ment 2 go abt 3hours ago lol 

:flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ladies, Let's please all keep our thoughts and prayers with ttcstill. Send positive vibes her way and fingers crossed that her bean is okay! 

Thank you! xx


----------



## FriendlyFace

I am thinking about you TTCSTILL, I hope all is well with your little bean...maybe he/she wants to nuzzle in better...Hang in there little one and mommy too!


----------



## WinterSun

Ttcstill, I am really thinking of you and sending you lots of good thoughts for a very happy outcome xxxxxxx


----------



## canadabear

Ttcstill - sending you :dust: and good vibes.. hope everything turns out for the best.. :hugs:


----------



## Creep

All the best to you ttcstill :dust:


----------



## momandpeanut

thinking of you ttcstill :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thinking of you ttcstill, hope everything is OK :flower: I have also had some spotting last night so heading to the docs soon...


----------



## BabyNo1

Aww hopefully you will both be ok TTCSTILL ;-) Think positive! xx


----------



## BabyNo1

First doctors appointment today ahhhhhhhhhhh! x


----------



## ttcstill

pinkpolkadot said:


> Thinking of you ttcstill, hope everything is OK :flower: I have also had some spotting last night so heading to the docs soon...

I went to the doctor friday I go again tomorrow so we will know for sure tomorrow.... I just hate seeing the blood no matter what color it is... after 3 back to back losses it makes me very uneasy.


----------



## Kiki0522

Well Ladies, I'm afraid I will be leaving you.. My spotting turned into full on bleeding with clots and bad cramps over night. Thank you for being so supportive.

I wish you all the best and very happy & healthy pregnancies. I will check in on all of you soon.


----------



## ready4baby

:cry: Kiki, I'm so very sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Pisces24

Kiki so sorry to hear your bad news, :( TTCstill my thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Kiki :hugs: Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Creep

So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sallymuffin

Sorry to hear of your loss Kiki, got my fingers crossed for you ttcstill.

Can I join you guys? I'm hoping all is still well, I starting spotting on Sat night and had more yesterday with cramps, went to A&E and they just said to take it easy. It continued this morning so went to see my docs and he's told me to lie down until it stops (apparently lying down improves blood flow to the area and improves the chances of it staying???), this means no work for a few days and lots of boredom!!!

Good luck to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## lintu

my heart goes out to you Kiki0522, good luck in the future :hugs:

TTC my thoughts will be with you tomorrow huni, stay strong :hugs: hang in there lil beany


----------



## Mom2Ben

Kiki0522 said:


> Well Ladies, I'm afraid I will be leaving you.. My spotting turned into full on bleeding with clots and bad cramps over night. Thank you for being so supportive.
> 
> I wish you all the best and very happy & healthy pregnancies. I will check in on all of you soon.

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

ttcstill said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you ttcstill, hope everything is OK :flower: I have also had some spotting last night so heading to the docs soon...
> 
> I went to the doctor friday I go again tomorrow so we will know for sure tomorrow.... I just hate seeing the blood no matter what color it is... after 3 back to back losses it makes me very uneasy.Click to expand...

Best of luck for tomorrow :hugs: I can't imagine how hard this must be after 3 losses but I know how scared I was when I saw the blood, I was almost sick :-(

Kiki I am so sorry to hear your news, take care :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

sallymuffin said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Kiki, got my fingers crossed for you ttcstill.
> 
> Can I join you guys? I'm hoping all is still well, I starting spotting on Sat night and had more yesterday with cramps, went to A&E and they just said to take it easy. It continued this morning so went to see my docs and he's told me to lie down until it stops (apparently lying down improves blood flow to the area and improves the chances of it staying???), this means no work for a few days and lots of boredom!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :hugs:

I need your due date to add you to the first page with all the others!


----------



## momandpeanut

kiki so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so the bleeding has started again but no cramping..... we will see how long it lasts


----------



## ready4baby

ttc, i'm sorry & i'm wishing you all the best for a sticky bean!


----------



## MrsLMW

Wow Ladies, i go offline for a few days and have 20 pages to catch up on.....

Wintersun & Kiki - so sorry to hear your news hoping that you get your next BFP's soon.

TTC - I have fingers, toes, eyes and everything else crossed for you and will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Welcome to all the newbies so many september sweetpeas!!

For those in the UK I am sat glued to one born every minute, so glad it has started again!!

Having read through all the posts I am glad I am not the only one worrying, with 6 weeks to go until my first scan I am driving myself crazy swinging from being worried, it not feeling real and being ridiculously excited!! When I think its not real I remember how sore my BBs are and how bloaty my tummy is especially by the end of the day!

Lots of love and sticky baby dust to all xx L


----------



## canadabear

sticky baby :dust: to you all!!
and so many :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

The bleeding has again subsided..... I have never bled with any of my pregnancies..... so I am sick with fear of the worst..... yet trying to be hopeful!


----------



## sillysilly7

Hi ladies,

I'd like to join in! I got my first BFP last Wednesday, 9 dpo (and every day since as I'm officially a paranoid addict). My due date should be September 19.

Has anyone had any blood work done yet? I had my first done Friday (11 dpo) and will be going in again tomorrow (15 dpo). My hcg was 130 and progesterone 46, so good numbers for early on, but I thought getting this info would make me feel better than it has.


----------



## JenMarie

ttcstill said:


> The bleeding has again subsided..... I have never bled with any of my pregnancies..... so I am sick with fear of the worst..... yet trying to be hopeful!

TTC, I am thinking about you and hoping that tomorrow shows everything is healthy and going smoothly. I am so sorry you're dealing with this. It's terrifying and I hate that fear that enters into what should be such a happy time.

I'd like to be added to the list with a EDD of Sept 4, please. I'm not able to see my Dr. until next Wed. Ugh!


----------



## Sparky8795

Hey Ladies,

I would like to join as well. DH and I got our BFP after 7 month TTC #1. I'm guessing my due date to be Sept.12th but my cycles weren't regular after coming off the pill so need to confirm with the midwife. First Appointment isn't until 9 weeks! 

Had lots of symptoms off and on. Sore boobs, mild cramping/stretching, headaches, nausea, dizzy, no appetite really which seems weird, and bouts of exhaustion. Def. nervous so can't wait for the 12 week mark! Still in shock but blissfully happy!

Wishing everyone a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies, this afternoon I started having some light spotting--pinkish brown when I wipe. It is very light, but of course it has me worried. We get so filled with hope and anticipation, and then something comes up that just knocks the wind out of you...

sillysilly, I'm having my blood drawn tomorrow so I'll have some numbers to compare to yours! I'm either 16 or 20 dpo so a little further along. FX that all is well.


----------



## ttcstill

sillysilly7 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to join in! I got my first BFP last Wednesday, 9 dpo (and every day since as I'm officially a paranoid addict). My due date should be September 19.
> 
> Has anyone had any blood work done yet? I had my first done Friday (11 dpo) and will be going in again tomorrow (15 dpo). My hcg was 130 and progesterone 46, so good numbers for early on, but I thought getting this info would make me feel better than it has.

at 23 dpo my levels were 623 I get them redrawn in the morning... but with all the spotting I am not sure mine will be rising as they should.



JenMarie said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has again subsided..... I have never bled with any of my pregnancies..... so I am sick with fear of the worst..... yet trying to be hopeful!
> 
> TTC, I am thinking about you and hoping that tomorrow shows everything is healthy and going smoothly. I am so sorry you're dealing with this. It's terrifying and I hate that fear that enters into what should be such a happy time.
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list with a EDD of Sept 4, please. I'm not able to see my Dr. until next Wed. Ugh!Click to expand...




Sparky8795 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join as well. DH and I got our BFP after 7 month TTC #1. I'm guessing my due date to be Sept.12th but my cycles weren't regular after coming off the pill so need to confirm with the midwife. First Appointment isn't until 9 weeks!
> 
> Had lots of symptoms off and on. Sore boobs, mild cramping/stretching, headaches, nausea, dizzy, no appetite really which seems weird, and bouts of exhaustion. Def. nervous so can't wait for the 12 week mark! Still in shock but blissfully happy!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy & healthy 9 months!




ready4baby said:


> Hi ladies, this afternoon I started having some light spotting--pinkish brown when I wipe. It is very light, but of course it has me worried. We get so filled with hope and anticipation, and then something comes up that just knocks the wind out of you...
> 
> sillysilly, I'm having my blood drawn tomorrow so I'll have some numbers to compare to yours! I'm either 16 or 20 dpo so a little further along. FX that all is well.

I will add all of you and I hope that everything turns out great for all of us....


----------



## sunflower30

Hi, I'd like to join the group and share in this journey with all of you! My little sweet pea is due September 12th, my DH and I are excited as it's our first! :) 

Congrats everyone on all your BFP and FX for happy and healthy sweet peas!! I'm so sorry to hear about those who have lost... FX that everything will work out for you all, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## sallymuffin

ttcstill said:


> sallymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss Kiki, got my fingers crossed for you ttcstill.
> 
> Can I join you guys? I'm hoping all is still well, I starting spotting on Sat night and had more yesterday with cramps, went to A&E and they just said to take it easy. It continued this morning so went to see my docs and he's told me to lie down until it stops (apparently lying down improves blood flow to the area and improves the chances of it staying???), this means no work for a few days and lots of boredom!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :hugs:
> 
> I need your due date to add you to the first page with all the others!Click to expand...

Ooops, it is the 10th Sept :)


----------



## ttcstill

Everyone is updated!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ttcstill, are you having your bloods done today? Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am getting ready to go in and have my bloods drawn.... I should know in a couple hours what those are saying.....then I have the scan and physical this afternoon.


----------



## minkysouth1

ttcstill said:


> I am getting ready to go in and have my bloods drawn.... I should know in a couple hours what those are saying.....then I have the scan and physical this afternoon.

Good luck tammy. You're in my thoughts and I really hope it goes well for you. XXX


----------



## Missy.

Kiki0522 - I am so sorry hun :hugs: x

ttc - Good luck hun, hope you get some good news. x

Hello to all the newbies that have joined us lately :) x


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> Hi ladies, this afternoon I started having some light spotting--pinkish brown when I wipe. It is very light, but of course it has me worried. We get so filled with hope and anticipation, and then something comes up that just knocks the wind out of you...
> 
> sillysilly, I'm having my blood drawn tomorrow so I'll have some numbers to compare to yours! I'm either 16 or 20 dpo so a little further along. FX that all is well.

Hi ready4baby

I really hope that you've just experienced a bit of isolated spotting and that all is well. :hugs: Try not to worry.

About 3 hours ago, I got some browny-coloured mucus when I wiped and went into an immediate panic. The doctor I spoke to on the phone was reassuring, saying many women experience slight bleeding like this and go on to have healthy pregnancies. She advised that if I bled more than I would for a normal period or if I had cramps or passed clots, I should contact A&E. I am hoping and praying that it was just a one-off and my bean is ok. The doctor booked me in for an early scan, but that is a whole week away (next Tuesday). 

Minky X


----------



## ttcstill

So I went in to get my bloods drawn and apparently Thursday my HCg was 623 and my progesterone was only 7.7 they say they like it to be 10 or above... so if my HCG levels are rising then if need be they will start me on a supplement for the progesterone... I should have the results by 1130


Minky- I know the wait is hard trust me I have been waiting since Thursday for this follow up and I am still not sure if things are okay.


----------



## cocoelopen

kiki0522 - i'm so sorry hun :( sending you lots of big hugs :hugs:

ttc - any news? fingers crossed all is ok xxxxxx

peeps, i have been off work for the past two days with the worst NAUSEA ever!! from the minute i open my eyes til i go to bed i feel proper sick :( :( yuk! any advice to help it? i didn't have any with my daughter so i am new to this bit... xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

Just try to eat small meals throughout the day... if you are taking prenatal in the am switch to the pm and eat a couple crackers before you get out of bed.


----------



## cocoelopen

thanks ttcstill, yea i am taking my prenatals in the morning so i will try that :) how are you? any news yet? xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

waiting on blood results.... should know something here in about an hour!


----------



## BabyNo1

This site is so cute ;-)
https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/

You can click on how many weeks you are and see your baby ;-) 
x


----------



## ttcstill

Well it looks like I will need an angel.....My levels dropped.... waiting to see if i have to get a DNC.


I will need one of you to copy the due dates from the first page and start a new Sweetpeas thread. I wish all of you the best of luck.... may your sweetpease be safe and healthy.


----------



## ready4baby

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi ready4baby
> 
> I really hope that you've just experienced a bit of isolated spotting and that all is well. :hugs: Try not to worry.
> 
> About 3 hours ago, I got some browny-coloured mucus when I wiped and went into an immediate panic. The doctor I spoke to on the phone was reassuring, saying many women experience slight bleeding like this and go on to have healthy pregnancies. She advised that if I bled more than I would for a normal period or if I had cramps or passed clots, I should contact A&E. I am hoping and praying that it was just a one-off and my bean is ok. The doctor booked me in for an early scan, but that is a whole week away (next Tuesday).
> 
> Minky X

Thank you Minky! The doc I spoke to last night was equally reassuring about how common it is as the little bean settles into the thick lining...still nerve-wracking though! So far today, I have not had any more spotting. I had my blood drawn today, so we will see what it says. :hugs: to you and I hope your spotting, like mine, will be nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kiki0522

I am so incredibly sorry ttcstill. :hugs: No one should ever have to go through this emotional and physical pain. And I'm even more sorry because you have been through it before. It just shouldn't happen. My heart goes out to you..


----------



## ready4baby

TTC, I'm so very sorry!! :( I'm wishing you all the best and a beautiful baby very soon!


----------



## BabyNo1

ttcstill said:


> Well it looks like I will need an angel.....My levels dropped.... waiting to see if i have to get a DNC.
> 
> 
> I will need one of you to copy the due dates from the first page and start a new Sweetpeas thread. I wish all of you the best of luck.... may your sweetpease be safe and healthy.

Aww so sorry ;-( Lots of :dust: for next time! xx


----------



## emma77

TTCstill - am so so sorry, can't say it enough. Its just not fair. Take care of yourself.

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

TTcstill so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I will send the mods a message to get the thread transfered over for me to update x


----------



## kelly2903

so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## gem1985x

Im so sorry TTC xxx


----------



## WinterSun

I am gutted for you Ttc, I just popped on to the thread to see how you were doing, I am so sad to read this news. Lots and lots of love and strength to you xxxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

So so sorry ttcstill, life is just so incredibly unfair sometimes. Your positivity and strength are an inspiration to me and I'm sure many of us. Don't give up on the dream :hugs:

:hugs: To all ladies, especially those spotting. Lots of sticky dust to all.


----------



## Creep

So sorry ttcstill, gentle hugs to you at this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## sallymuffin

So sorry to hear that TTC xx


----------



## lintu

massive :hugs: TTC xxxxx


----------



## ttcstill

I am going to be fine..... I just hope all of you get to remain here and precede me in a successful pregnancy.


----------



## Mom2Ben

I'm so sorry ttcstill. Such sad news. Take care of yourself x


----------



## babydust1

im soo sorry ttcstill, that is such sad news :hugs: take care of yourself


----------



## pinkpolkadot

ttcstill, so sorry to hear your news, take care :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

So sorry to hear TTC - big hugs and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

so sorry ttcstill :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cocoelopen

ttcstill - i am so sorry hun :( i pray that you will be a proud mummy to a beautiful healthy baby soon. sending lots of hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

TTC sorry for your loss xx


----------



## WDWJess

So so sorry to hear of your loss ttcstill. I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm praying you get your sticky bean real soon. Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Missy.

ttc I am so very sorry hun. I had my fingers crossed for you :( I hoped there would be good news when I came back to check on the thread. I'm thinking of you hun :hugs: x


----------



## MrsLMW

So so sorry for your loss TTC, sending you lots of hugs and hopes for a healthy baby soon, don't lose faith xx L


----------



## minkysouth1

(Tammy) TTC - I'm so sorry that you are leaving us and wish I could say something to help you through this. We will all be hoping and praying that you will be joining us again soon.

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ready4baby
> 
> I really hope that you've just experienced a bit of isolated spotting and that all is well. :hugs: Try not to worry.
> 
> About 3 hours ago, I got some browny-coloured mucus when I wiped and went into an immediate panic. The doctor I spoke to on the phone was reassuring, saying many women experience slight bleeding like this and go on to have healthy pregnancies. She advised that if I bled more than I would for a normal period or if I had cramps or passed clots, I should contact A&E. I am hoping and praying that it was just a one-off and my bean is ok. The doctor booked me in for an early scan, but that is a whole week away (next Tuesday).
> 
> Minky X
> 
> Thank you Minky! The doc I spoke to last night was equally reassuring about how common it is as the little bean settles into the thick lining...still nerve-wracking though! So far today, I have not had any more spotting. I had my blood drawn today, so we will see what it says. :hugs: to you and I hope your spotting, like mine, will be nothing to worry about!Click to expand...

Hi ready4baby,

So far, so good. Apart from the original spotting about 8 hours ago, I've had nothing more and I feel ok as I don't have cramps or any other alarming symptoms. In fact, I was feeling a bit sick before, though not sure whether that is nerves, wishful thinking or MS.

I hope things are going well with you too. I read somewhere today that women sometimes get spotting between 6 and 10 weeks when the placenta attaches fully to the uterus. I'm hoping that this explains my spotting, as it would probably not be implantation causing a bleed at over 6 weeks pregnant. Sooo nervewracking - 10 times worse than the 2 week wait!
:hugs: Minky xxx


----------



## ttcstill

Okay so my scan showed that I have not passed the products of the pregnancy.... we are going to wait until next Tuesday and if it has not passed by then we will have a DNC on Wednesday. I have to wait 6 weeks after the DNC or after I start bleeding to begin testing.... they are going to do a genetic profile on me and the OH to be sure that there is not a genetic problem between the two of us. Plus they will do multiple tests on me to determine if there is a factor that I have that is causing the problem.... finally light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully its not a genetic problem between the two of us and whatever they find can be fixed.


----------



## Missy.

I hope it is something that can be fixed hun :hugs: I'm sure it will be. It's amazing what they can do these days, they have an answer for everything. Thinking of you hun. x


----------



## Lynzipora

I'm due September 23rd!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Minky, has your spotting stayed away? Mine has not been back today and I'm glad for that. HCG today was 313 at probably 17dpo; that's in the normal range so I'm happy about that too! Anyone else have any hcg values to compare with?


----------



## momandpeanut

Lynzipora said:


> I'm due September 23rd!!

welcome and added to the list :happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

ttcstill its good that they are doing the tests to make sure. my friend was similar to you, she had a baby stillborn at 28 weeks, and then 3 early miscarriages. they finally gave a lot more attention to her after that, and with the last pregnancy she had injections everyweek and lots of scans, and sure enough she has a healthy baby boy now. x


----------



## Creep

ready4baby said:


> Hey Minky, has your spotting stayed away? Mine has not been back today and I'm glad for that. HCG today was 313 at probably 17dpo; that's in the normal range so I'm happy about that too! Anyone else have any hcg values to compare with?

Mine was 128 at 4+6, 405 at 4+1 and 1413 at 4+3! Having another blood test today and a scan on Friday to check it's not ectopic. Fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## sallymuffin

ttcstill said:


> Okay so my scan showed that I have not passed the products of the pregnancy.... we are going to wait until next Tuesday and if it has not passed by then we will have a DNC on Wednesday. I have to wait 6 weeks after the DNC or after I start bleeding to begin testing.... they are going to do a genetic profile on me and the OH to be sure that there is not a genetic problem between the two of us. Plus they will do multiple tests on me to determine if there is a factor that I have that is causing the problem.... finally light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully its not a genetic problem between the two of us and whatever they find can be fixed.

At least they're doing some tests to find out what the problem is!! I'm sure it will be something that can be fixed :)

Hope to see you in here again in the future:hugs:


----------



## sallymuffin

I reallly wish I could get my doctors to do some blood tests on me to put my mind at rest, they won't do anything except feel my tummy :( 

How is everyone else doing today? :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

ttcstill I'm glad they are running some tests for you, I hope you get some answers and can be back with us very soon :flower:

sallymuffin, how is your spotting today? Mine has thankfully stayed away since Sunday so I haven't had to go back to the docs. I am obsessively checking though which is not doing my nerves any good :nope:

How is everyone else?


----------



## heather1212

Ttc- so sorry for your loss xxx

I've come down with the nasty coughing and sore throat bug that's going around, I think I've caught it off my husband! 
I've still got pretty much the same symptoms, still no morning sickness, although I did feel a little queasy this morning before I had my breakfast because I was just soooo hungry!
I'm going to my first midwife appointment today, I don't know how much she will actually do, but I'll let you all know how I go on!

Hope everyone else is doing good xx

heather x


----------



## ready4baby

Creep, those are great numbers! Really high; way higher than mine! Fingers crossed for us both... :)


----------



## sallymuffin

pinkpolkadot said:


> ttcstill I'm glad they are running some tests for you, I hope you get some answers and can be back with us very soon :flower:
> 
> sallymuffin, how is your spotting today? Mine has thankfully stayed away since Sunday so I haven't had to go back to the docs. I am obsessively checking though which is not doing my nerves any good :nope:
> 
> How is everyone else?

Pinkpolkadot -It seems a lot lighter, don't know if that is due to the lying down or not, hopefully will stay the same overnight so I can think about going back to work. I still don't seem to have any more symptoms though, I've convinced myself that I'm not pregnant anymore but I guess I just have to wait and see.:wacko:I hope yours stays away :hugs:

Heather1212 - I hope you feel better soon, let us know how you get on with your appointment :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

hey ladies ,

hope everyone is doing ok ? 

i havnt had any bloods done they only do them if you have a bleed.

Paranoia has kicked in for me convincing myself im not pg or its all in my head:dohh:


----------



## wanna_baby

Hello ladies,
May I please join you? 
My due date is Sept. 12th As per my LMP. But I ovulated late so it could be later... 

I'm extremly nervous at the moment as I hear all these stories of things going wrong... trying to stay positive....

Got the blood work done and waiting for results now...

Hope all is well with everyone...


----------



## heather1212

Hi again everyone!
My appointment went well, the midwife is really nice. I've got a lot of forms to fill in and also got given a bounty pack which is full of lots of info and vouchers for free stuff!
My first scan is booked for 25th feb when I will be just over 12 weeks.
Having blood tests done next week, not looking forward to it as I hate needles!

For my cough and throat my husband made me a drink of hot water, honey and lemon juice which was really nice!

Heather x


----------



## ready4baby

wannababy, there's a lot of anxiety with being preggers, as I've just learned, but try to relax and enjoy the process! 

I think I had my first taste of morning sickness... I'm not sure whether to :happydance: or dread what's coming next ;) Just felt queasy and thought about running to toilet for a little bit this morning, but it passed in a half hour or so. Is anyone else having this?


----------



## kiwialouise

ready4baby said:


> wannababy, there's a lot of anxiety with being preggers, as I've just learned, but try to relax and enjoy the process!
> 
> I think I had my first taste of morning sickness... I'm not sure whether to :happydance: or dread what's coming next ;) Just felt queasy and thought about running to toilet for a little bit this morning, but it passed in a half hour or so. Is anyone else having this?


yes, i've had the exact same feeling on-and-off again all day last sunday and monday! i've been feeling kinda of "crampy" and exhausted since then but haven't actually had to "hug the toilet" yet ;)...fingers crossed. so far i've been feeling pretty good which is actually making me kinda of nervous. guess i should count my blessings


----------



## ready4baby

how far along are you, kiwi? I've had so few symptoms that I've been worried too, even though I know it's really early! I absolutely do not want to feel sick, but in some way it's comforting that something good must be going with the baby & hormones. How nuts are we? :p


----------



## BabyNo1

wanna_baby said:


> Hello ladies,
> May I please join you?
> My due date is Sept. 12th As per my LMP. But I ovulated late so it could be later...
> 
> I'm extremly nervous at the moment as I hear all these stories of things going wrong... trying to stay positive....
> 
> Got the blood work done and waiting for results now...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...

Hello ;-) I recognise your name from TTC sites lol! Congrats!
x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies, I've got my first scan booked in for the 10th Feb. It's an early scan as I will only be 9 weeks, however, they have to check my cervix as there is a small chance it is too long (it came up in my HSG just before I got my :bfp:). In some ways, I am really glad I get to have an early scan! 

Other than that, no new symptoms for me. I'm also having a few cramps here and there but I am hoping this is normal - I do remember having them last time too.


----------



## Creep

I had my third lot of bloods today and my hcg has gone up to 3072! Really pleased but not out the woods yet. Got my scan at 9am Friday to make sure it's not another ectopic. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## heather1212

Creep- got my fingers crossed for you! Let us know how you go on!

Heather x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Creep said:


> I had my third lot of bloods today and my hcg has gone up to 3072! Really pleased but not out the woods yet. Got my scan at 9am Friday to make sure it's not another ectopic. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs:

Fingers crossed Creep - I bet Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## Creep

I'm going a bit potty to be honest! Just trying to keep myself busy til Friday but there's only so much housework I can do! :haha:


----------



## laughingduck

Congratulations to all the September Sweet Peas so far! :happydance: Can I join too? :) My due date is Septmeber 14th (I think, seeing my doctor tomorrow).

Symptoms so far: fatigue, feeling hot especially at night, hungry all the time, occasionally queasy, insomnia, sore breasts, and crampy on and off. I woke up last night with really bad cramps, like the first day of my period, and was so scared. I have not seen any blood with it though so am keeping my fingers crossed. 

I'm glad to have found you all and to have people to go through this exciting and sometimes scary journey with. Sticky dust to all :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> Hey Minky, has your spotting stayed away? Mine has not been back today and I'm glad for that. HCG today was 313 at probably 17dpo; that's in the normal range so I'm happy about that too! Anyone else have any hcg values to compare with?

Hey ready4baby

I'm pleased that you've stopped spotting and that your HCG levels are good - that's really great news! :happydance: My spotting hasn't come back either, so I am really pleased and beginning to relax a little bit. :thumbup: My oldest mate (one of the very few people who knows I am pregnant) called today and said she had exactly the same sort of spotting at the same stage (about 6 weeks) in both her pregnancies: both of her pregnancies ended with the birth of healthy happy babies. Also, I saw the midwife today for the first time and she said I shouldn't worry about isolated spotting - only if it is heavier and more persistent. Glad I've got the early scan next Tuesday anyway!

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Fingers crossed for all the ladies who are worrying about spotting, HCG levels or other issues. I hope we're all here to stay. XXX


----------



## wanna_baby

BabyNo1 said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> May I please join you?
> My due date is Sept. 12th As per my LMP. But I ovulated late so it could be later...
> 
> I'm extremly nervous at the moment as I hear all these stories of things going wrong... trying to stay positive....
> 
> Got the blood work done and waiting for results now...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...
> 
> Hello ;-) I recognise your name from TTC sites lol! Congrats!
> xClick to expand...


haha.. It's funny how we recognize each other form these threads.. Thanks, Yes I am glad I am out of TTC and joined here now... 

Congrats to u too..


----------



## sallymuffin

Creep said:


> I had my third lot of bloods today and my hcg has gone up to 3072! Really pleased but not out the woods yet. Got my scan at 9am Friday to make sure it's not another ectopic. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs:

That's brilliant, will be thinking of you on Friday!!!

I don't want to get too excited just yet BUT I think my spotting may have stopped......there was nothing there last time I checked so I'm hoping that all this utter boredom of lying down for 2.5 days solid now is paying off (touch wood).

My boss has been hassling me a bit today about going back in tomorrow but I just want to wait and see what the rest of tonight and tomorrow morning bring. I've been so down with worry that if I went and it started again I think I'd cry :cry:

I'm so glad to have such a lovely group of people to share this with :hugs::hugs:


----------



## breavis

*Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to see how everyone is doing today. How is pregnancy life so far? I'm doing great and not having many symptoms so I guess thats good. I went back to the doctor yesterday the 11th and my HCG is now 1063 so she said it's moving up good. Last HCG test was done back on the 4th and it was 75 so in 7 days it went up by 988. I'm only 5 weeks today so I guess that is a good level for my stage of pregnancy. I have my 1st scan on Feb 7th and I will be 8 + 5 so I should be able to see the heartbeat and all that good stuff. Overall, I feel really good and look forward to seeing my little baby.*

On another note I was wondering if I could get the little september sweet pea sign to add to my profile it is really cute. Thank you.


----------



## calypso

Hi! Looks like I am due sept 16! I am extremely hungry! Also have dull cramps and hypersensitive nose.

This is our first baby.:cloud9:


----------



## Mackay

Well I am just struggling. Haven't been on in a couple days because I have been feeling like crap 24/7 since Friday night. I haven't been throwing up, but I feel nauseous all day long and my appetite is completely gone. It's very frustrating. I'm trying to think of the positive side of things, but man this is taking it's toll on me. It's been really hard getting up and going to work....all day I think about going home to sleep. 

Anyone have any advice? Things to help...suggestions on what to eat?


----------



## Phantom

I just saw my doctor today and she told me that ginger tea really helps. If the nausea is quite bad and you are having troubke with it, your doctor can actually give you a medication to help that is perfectly safe for baby.

I have my first ultrasound on Tuesday! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Mackay said:


> Well I am just struggling. Haven't been on in a couple days because I have been feeling like crap 24/7 since Friday night. I haven't been throwing up, but I feel nauseous all day long and my appetite is completely gone. It's very frustrating. I'm trying to think of the positive side of things, but man this is taking it's toll on me. It's been really hard getting up and going to work....all day I think about going home to sleep.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Things to help...suggestions on what to eat?

That is exactly how im feeling Day and night 24/7... it really gets me down somedays because i just wanna not feel sick!!!

Im shattered all the time aswell! i have cried so much the last few days because of the way i am feeling:cry:

I should be so happy, but feel really YUKKY!!

Ive tried Ginger biscuits they help a little bit... an ive found not to let myself get to hungry as it makes it worse for me, i have to force something down because i have lost my appetite...

If you find anything better le me know pleaaasssssssssee:thumbup:


----------



## laughingduck

breavis said:


> *Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to see how everyone is doing today. How is pregnancy life so far? I'm doing great and not having many symptoms so I guess thats good. I went back to the doctor yesterday the 11th and my HCG is now 1063 so she said it's moving up good. Last HCG test was done back on the 4th and it was 75 so in 7 days it went up by 988. I'm only 5 weeks today so I guess that is a good level for my stage of pregnancy. I have my 1st scan on Feb 7th and I will be 8 + 5 so I should be able to see the heartbeat and all that good stuff. Overall, I feel really good and look forward to seeing my little baby.*
> 
> On another note I was wondering if I could get the little september sweet pea sign to add to my profile and if someone can tell me how to set up a pregnancy ticky on here. I'n new to all of this. Thank you.

Hi Breavis, we have the same due date! :)

The Sweet Pea sign is : https: //i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif but no spaces between https: and the rest. You just go into your user cp and choose edit signature and paste it in there.

My ticker is from [url]www.baby-gag.com[/url].


----------



## breavis

Hi Breavis, we have the same due date! :)

The Sweet Pea sign is : https: //i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif but no spaces between https: and the rest. You just go into your user cp and choose edit signature and paste it in there.

My ticker is from [url]www.baby-gag.com[/url].


[COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="3"][B]Hey, Thanks alot for the help. That's pretty cool that we have the same due date. If interested we can be bump buddies, I don't have one yet and think it may be fun.. I see your ticker is pink so does that mean you wanna a girl?[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## ALnLou

Hi, I would like to join, I thought I was due 12th September (which would have been cool as it is our wedding anniversary) but saw the doctor yesterday and he said September 13th! It doesn't really matter after 6 months TTC I am just glad we are hopefully on our way! 
I have some mild symptoms, but I am really wishing the next few weeks away, so we can get to 12 weeks and start sharing the news!!!

It is so nice being able to talk about it here and share with somebody!!

Xx


----------



## emma77

Mackay said:


> Well I am just struggling. Haven't been on in a couple days because I have been feeling like crap 24/7 since Friday night. I haven't been throwing up, but I feel nauseous all day long and my appetite is completely gone. It's very frustrating. I'm trying to think of the positive side of things, but man this is taking it's toll on me. It's been really hard getting up and going to work....all day I think about going home to sleep.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Things to help...suggestions on what to eat?

I felt like that in my last pregnancy and this one and my only suggestion is to keep eating enough to keep your blood sugar level up (it is when it drops that I feel the worst). Also a walk in the fresh air helps (if you have enough energy!). For me the sickness passed suddenly at 10.5 weeks last time.

Very excited to reach 7 weeks today! For me each week feels like a massive milestone at the moment :happydance: First midwife appointment tomorrow.

xx


----------



## BabyNo1

Mackay said:


> Well I am just struggling. Haven't been on in a couple days because I have been feeling like crap 24/7 since Friday night. I haven't been throwing up, but I feel nauseous all day long and my appetite is completely gone. It's very frustrating. I'm trying to think of the positive side of things, but man this is taking it's toll on me. It's been really hard getting up and going to work....all day I think about going home to sleep.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Things to help...suggestions on what to eat?

Ar i started to feel like that on Tuesday been the same since feels like i have a hangover all the time lol . -Scared to eat incase it comes back up , been nibbling raisins seems to really help and mint tea is good too . . I am doing exams and work at the moment too so quite tiring. X


----------



## Nanaki

Hello everyone!! I am 4 weeks today and I am due on Sept 22nd according to the internet. And it will be my 2nd child. :) xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

calypso said:


> Hi! Looks like I am due sept 16! I am extremely hungry! Also have dull cramps and hypersensitive nose.
> 
> This is our first baby.:cloud9:

Welcome and congratulations ive added you to the list


----------



## momandpeanut

Nanaki said:


> Hello everyone!! I am 4 weeks today and I am due on Sept 22nd according to the internet. And it will be my 2nd child. :) xxx

Welcome ive added you to the list :happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

My hormones seem to be working overdrive today feeling very tearful and grumpy , i have really bad acheing and cramps aswell so bad it woke me up in the night :nope:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

sallymuffin said:


> I don't want to get too excited just yet BUT I think my spotting may have stopped......there was nothing there last time I checked so I'm hoping that all this utter boredom of lying down for 2.5 days solid now is paying off (touch wood).
> 
> My boss has been hassling me a bit today about going back in tomorrow but I just want to wait and see what the rest of tonight and tomorrow morning bring. I've been so down with worry that if I went and it started again I think I'd cry :cry:
> 
> I'm so glad to have such a lovely group of people to share this with :hugs::hugs:

That's great news! Pay no attention to your boss and look after yourself :flower: Does your boss know you are pg?

Mackay, I have been feeling really sick in the morning and really don't feel like eating but after I force some cereal down (mini shredded wheat) with a glass of OJ it really does help settle my tummy a little :thumbup: I also have some crystalised ginger to nibble on which seems to help also.


----------



## Nanaki

momandpeanut said:


> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! I am 4 weeks today and I am due on Sept 22nd according to the internet. And it will be my 2nd child. :) xxx
> 
> Welcome ive added you to the list :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :) I hope I am not having too much stress cuz of my son is driving me up the wall!!


----------



## sallymuffin

pinkpolkadot said:


> That's great news! Pay no attention to your boss and look after yourself :flower: Does your boss know you are pg?
> 
> Mackay, I have been feeling really sick in the morning and really don't feel like eating but after I force some cereal down (mini shredded wheat) with a glass of OJ it really does help settle my tummy a little :thumbup: I also have some crystalised ginger to nibble on which seems to help also.

Yes he does, he was actually OK again when I spoke to him this morning - maybe he was having a bad day.

I've got the crystalised ginger too which helped but my sickness seems to have dissapeared now. I've got really bad dizziness today though, feels like I'm swimming round the room even though I'm sat still.....

I also had a bout of crying for no reason last night and apparently my OH "is getting used to the mood swings", ha what mood swings??? hehe

I had quite bad cramps really early on which woke me up momandpeanut.

Hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## momandpeanut

Nanaki said:


> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! I am 4 weeks today and I am due on Sept 22nd according to the internet. And it will be my 2nd child. :) xxx
> 
> Welcome ive added you to the list :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :) I hope I am not having too much stress cuz of my son is driving me up the wall!!Click to expand...

i know the feeling i have a 2 year old who has discovered the fine art of tantrums ! :haha:


----------



## Nanaki

momandpeanut said:


> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! I am 4 weeks today and I am due on Sept 22nd according to the internet. And it will be my 2nd child. :) xxx
> 
> Welcome ive added you to the list :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :) I hope I am not having too much stress cuz of my son is driving me up the wall!!Click to expand...
> 
> i know the feeling i have a 2 year old who has discovered the fine art of tantrums ! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! My son is only 15 months old and not yet walking but love to crawling everywhere! x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I am so glad to see that I am not the only one that is dealing with hormones AND a toddler! Think it's the worst combination. I have already been in tears twice this morning (obviously without him seeing!) as he has the devil in him today!!! Thankfully no MS yet - not sure I will be able to deal with that as well!


----------



## cocoelopen

girlies.........i feel so ill :( i am eating every 30-60 mins to keep sickness at bay at the min...still of work too. Absolutely NO WAY i can work like this! i am literally wondering how the hell am i gonna keep eating like this??? See, if i don't eat the sickness comes back with a vengeance and only goes away with food! sent my sister tesco's with a list of every fruit available to buy for me....i see fruit as the way forward instead of marmite sandwiches and monster munch like i'm eating now :) 
How is everyone else today? got my scan on monday wohoo!!! xxx


----------



## cocoelopen

p.s. mom2ben - yeah sickness and a toddler = not a great combination! my daughter is 3 1/2 and even though she entertains herself a lot of the time, it is very hard fulfilling her requests when ur trying to stop urself chucking up in the process. lol x


----------



## kiwialouise

ready4baby said:


> how far along are you, kiwi? I've had so few symptoms that I've been worried too, even though I know it's really early! I absolutely do not want to feel sick, but in some way it's comforting that something good must be going with the baby & hormones. How nuts are we? :p

i'm exactly 7 weeks today! yay :) i feel nuts too! i had a scan done last week and only saw the sac, nothing in the sac...so that has me a little worried, but the doctor didn't seem concerned at all, which puts me a ease a little. he said that by the 8 week appointment i should be able to see everything...so i'm holding my breath until next friday...over a week away! how am i going to do it??


----------



## momandpeanut

Ive just spent a hour folding the weeks washing and ironing ready to put away when ms got me !

By time i had come out of the bathroom my lo had thrown every piece of clothing all over the floor 

I could cry :cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, read the last few pages, but there was 45! SO forgive me but haven't read them all! My current EDD is Sept 7th, scan will probably differ as they put me back 3 weeks on my first girl! Hope your all well. I was stroppy last week, tingling boobs now and then, stretchy belly kinda but that's it :happydance: for now lol!


----------



## momandpeanut

sam*~*louize said:


> Hi girls, read the last few pages, but there was 45! SO forgive me but haven't read them all! My current EDD is Sept 7th, scan will probably differ as they put me back 3 weeks on my first girl! Hope your all well. I was stroppy last week, tingling boobs now and then, stretchy belly kinda but that's it :happydance: for now lol!

Congratulations added to the list :happydance:


----------



## laughingduck

Congrats to all the newcomers! :happydance:



breavis said:


> Hi Breavis, we have the same due date! :)
> 
> The Sweet Pea sign is : https: //i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif but no spaces between https: and the rest. You just go into your user cp and choose edit signature and paste it in there.
> 
> My ticker is from [url]www.baby-gag.com[/url].
> 
> 
> [COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="3"][B]Hey, Thanks alot for the help. That's pretty cool that we have the same due date. If interested we can be bump buddies, I don't have one yet and think it may be fun.. I see your ticker is pink so does that mean you wanna a girl?[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't mind if I have a girl or a boy, but since I found out I've felt like it's a girl. I guess we'll find out if I'm right in 15 weeks or so! :)
> 
> Sure I'll be bump buddies! Not sure what exactly it entails though :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling so happy and excited today! Yesterday afternoon I got this rush of major happy hormones. We are going to visit my mom this weekend to tell her the news, although we are going to wait to tell others. I figure I'd tell her if something went wrong anyways, and I'd like someone to talk to and get advice from in the meantime.
> 
> Has anyone else told close family yet or are you waiting until 12 weeks?


----------



## Missy.

Congrats and welcome to any newcomers! 

MS has really hit me this week :( I feel awful today especially. I've been feeling sick on and off all day and I just can't face eating anything! I'm literally having to force myself to eat. I never had this with my daughter so i'm finding it hard to deal with. x


----------



## leigh331

HI EVERYONE!! Please add me for Sept 21st. That is my EDD from yesterdays' dr appt. I'm sure it will change at my first ultrasound. :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Missy. said:


> Congrats and welcome to any newcomers!
> 
> MS has really hit me this week :( I feel awful today especially. I've been feeling sick on and off all day and I just can't face eating anything! I'm literally having to force myself to eat. I never had this with my daughter so i'm finding it hard to deal with. x

Im with you on that hun... Gets you down after a while doesnt it! 

Dont worry it will pass soon!! thats what i keep telling myself anyway:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, I think I am about ready to join this group!! have been stalking for a couple of days but wasn't feeling confident enough to come in!
But I have just received my second set of hcg levels @2600 which I am quite happy with, so here goes!!

My names Donna and at the moment according to the doctor my due date will be 7th september (I think I am about 5 days behind this, but will stick with this date until I know otherwise!)

I look forward to getting to know you ladies, and I hope i get to stay in this group until I give birth to a healthy baby...pma all round!

Best of luck to every one.xx


----------



## sillysilly7

Creep said:


> ready4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Minky, has your spotting stayed away? Mine has not been back today and I'm glad for that. HCG today was 313 at probably 17dpo; that's in the normal range so I'm happy about that too! Anyone else have any hcg values to compare with?
> 
> Mine was 128 at 4+6, 405 at 4+1 and 1413 at 4+3! Having another blood test today and a scan on Friday to check it's not ectopic. Fingers crossed!!! :)Click to expand...

At 11dpo my HCG was 130 and at 15dpo it was 967. So far so good. First scan scheduled for February 1!:happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

laughingduck said:

> I don't mind if I have a girl or a boy, but since I found out I've felt like it's a girl. I guess we'll find out if I'm right in 15 weeks or so! :)
> 
> Sure I'll be bump buddies! Not sure what exactly it entails though :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling so happy and excited today! Yesterday afternoon I got this rush of major happy hormones. We are going to visit my mom this weekend to tell her the news, although we are going to wait to tell others. I figure I'd tell her if something went wrong anyways, and I'd like someone to talk to and get advice from in the meantime.
> 
> Has anyone else told close family yet or are you waiting until 12 weeks?

We're also going to tell my parents this weekend - and then OH's family the weekend after next. Can't wait to tell someone!


----------



## momandpeanut

my mom and dad know and ohs mom knows 

Ive told a couple of friends who kind of guessed anyway


----------



## nearlythere38

weve only told my sister-in-law because shes pregnant also. but trying our best to not tell anyone else until 12 weeks. partly because of the risks of miscarriage, but mainly because i am sick of seeing people announce their pregnancies at 4 weeks, then the pregnancy seems to go on forever and it does my head in!!! at least it wont seem so long for everyone when we do tell them


----------



## sweet potato

BabyNo1 said:


> Mackay said:
> 
> 
> Well I am just struggling. Haven't been on in a couple days because I have been feeling like crap 24/7 since Friday night. I haven't been throwing up, but I feel nauseous all day long and my appetite is completely gone. It's very frustrating. I'm trying to think of the positive side of things, but man this is taking it's toll on me. It's been really hard getting up and going to work....all day I think about going home to sleep.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Things to help...suggestions on what to eat?
> 
> Ar i started to feel like that on Tuesday been the same since feels like i have a hangover all the time lol . -Scared to eat incase it comes back up , been nibbling raisins seems to really help and mint tea is good too . . I am doing exams and work at the moment too so quite tiring. XClick to expand...

Hey ladies, haven't checked in for a while but just wanted to say I feel exactly the same, like having the worst hangover in the world constantly for the past ten days. Feeling pretty miserable to be honest, then feel guilty cos feel like should be feeling so happy. just want to lie down all the time. when I don't eat I feel sick, but don't have the energy to cook and just don't feel like eating anything. Usually obsessed by food and my OH is missing my cooking skills I think! 

Worse, just feel absolutely useless. not working at the moment and feel like should be doing so much stuff while I can but everytime i try just feel so sick or exhausted. My OH is out at work all day and I can bearly get it together to do the most basic chores and housework. Full respect to you ladies who are going out to work feeling like this! Honestly don't know how you do it but you are amazing!!! Dreading having work next week.

7 weeks today - want to feel positive and glowing and happy but just want to sleep and cry and hating myself right now for being such a miserable cow :(

Oh and how come some of you are having scans so early? My doctor won't even see me til next week or book a scan in til 12 weeks... Must say the last 2 weeks have been the longest 2 weeks of my life!! Feel like I've been pregnant for ever. SEVEN MORE months of this????

It will get better won't it? Please!!!


----------



## Sparky8795

Hey laughingduck, we haven't told anyone yet (other then my midwife, doc, and naturopath) We are going to try and wait until 12 weeks until we tell our friends but will probably tell our family in a few weeks although DH mom is coming to visit this weekend and I'm sure she will notice the 'no wine' at dinner! It's hard but I'm also kind of enjoying it being a something just we know about. 

Is anyone else really bloated? My pants are uncomfortable by the end of the day and I"m only 5 + 2! Had to wear a sweater yesterday to hide it so people didn't ask questions! lol


----------



## JacquiKeren

Hey, i got told by my Gp that our baby is due on the 3rd September. Cant wait to have the first scan to see our baby and to see if that is our due date...excited!!! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

We've told more people this time, due to as someone else said - they'd be told if i miscarried and work im very close to, i would tell them if im off for that reason, as im never ill lol!

PMA - ALL WILL BE FINE! (have m/c before @ 7 weeks)


----------



## JacquiKeren

Hey, Im sorry to hear your feeling so rotton. Its a horrible feeling and i can totally sympathise with you. I had a horrible day sunday just gone and spent the whole day in bed feeling sick, being sick and crying my eyes out for having to stay in bed all day when my hubby got to eat pizza downstairs. Its sole destroying. This may or maynot help, but when my hubby found out how disheartened i felt about the pregnancy he said that "if the whole process was easy it wouldnt be worth having". I think he makes a good point, although to be fair he isnt the one dealing with the sickness. 

Im 7 weeks on sunday and hoping that the sickness goes away. Ive been off work this week due to feeling so ill and tired. Its horrible to feel so useless. I had to tell my boss i was pregnant which i didnt want to do but somehow thought she wouldnt buy a d+v bug. 

The gp organised a midwife appointment for me to help calm my fears, but tbh the midwife was the most dippiest person iv met and didnt really help. She said my first scan would be between 10 and 14! weeks. :-( hope its not the latter. 

The good part is that according to the books the morning sickness tails off usually by week 12 and the hormones can go up and down so you may have days of a bit of relief. Remember it will be worth it in the end, just keep pushing through it. xx


----------



## nearlythere38

sparky8795 - im bloated, my pants feel snug, this is my second so maybe it starts quicker?


----------



## Mom2Ben

nearlythere38 said:


> sparky8795 - im bloated, my pants feel snug, this is my second so maybe it starts quicker?

And me - and it's my second too. I've given up wearing jeans in the afternoon because they are too uncomfortable! Practically live in leggings now!


----------



## smithy2011

Hi i have been trying for a baby since my Tubal Reversal in May last year. I have just got a Positive test result, Hooray!!! Due date is 13th September. This will be baby no 3 for me....


----------



## wanna_baby

hey all, 
we haven't told anyone yet... Execpt my physiotherapist cause she came out and asked me to do certain treatments....
I plan on telling my mom this weekend and my sister next weekend and waiting to tell DH's family and friends when it's "safe".

As for the bloating feeling... this is my first baby and just today my pants feel so tight and I am uncomfortable.. I hope it's just this pants cause it came straight out of hte dryer and it shurnk!..


----------



## momandpeanut

hello and welcome to all the newcomers 

Congratulations :happydance:

have added you to the list :thumbup:

If ive missed anyone please let me know :happydance:


----------



## Missy.

Wow theres lots of ladies due in september :) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I love how confusing your EDD are! Lady above me - Missy is 6+2 and got BFP on 26th dec..... i got BFP on 10th Jan and my EDD comes back at 6+1 !?! My LMP was 1st dec, i can be normally 5 weeks apart for periods? hence testing at few days late? 

grr they put me back 3 weeks with my first!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Welcome to all the new girls - September is going to be a busy month!

Just an update - I haven't had any more spotting at all, just that one wipe with brownish CM on Tuesday. My MS makes me retch and I need to eat to hold it at bay, which makes me confident that there are loads of pregnancy hormones flying about. I'm feeling more confident, but very bloated. Early scan is next Tuesday! XX


----------



## Sparky8795

Good to hear minkysouth! 

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with the bloat this is my first so I was hoping I wouldn't get that until later on... lol. That will teach me!


----------



## lewela152

Can you add me please! DD is 13th Sept according to my LMP. Wishing you all a H&H 9 months :D


----------



## cazdaz

Hi I'm new to this site, this is my first pregnancy and still in shock! According to internet i'm due the 12th September but i've not seen the MW yet. Just wish i could have the scan so i can tell people. Not had many symptons just cramping and needing to pee alot.


----------



## ALnLou

Hi Cazdaz, I am new too and I am due 12th September as well! Not many symptoms either, slightly sore boobs, need to pee more and a little cramping, although today I feek sick....just hope I can keep my breakfast down! Can't believe I have to sit in work all day!


----------



## momandpeanut

minkysouth1 said:


> Welcome to all the new girls - September is going to be a busy month!
> 
> Just an update - I haven't had any more spotting at all, just that one wipe with brownish CM on Tuesday. My MS makes me retch and I need to eat to hold it at bay, which makes me confident that there are loads of pregnancy hormones flying about. I'm feeling more confident, but very bloated. Early scan is next Tuesday! XX

Hey minky glad you havnt had any more spotting , just noticed your in the west mids which hospital are you under ?


----------



## BabyNo1

I have started eating Starburst ;-) OMG they make me feel so much better haha! 
x


----------



## dacosta

hello all - after not really have any symptoms i'm now feeling queasy for most of the day and munching all the time; it's the sort of queasy you feel when you haven't eaten anything for a while. i can live with it fine - just hoping it doesn't get any worse. 

i'm finding the tiredness hard; i just want to sleep all the time like i'm coming down with something. 

my one year old is keeping me distracted though which is great; keeps my mind off the nausea. 

seem to be craving cheese; i like cheese anyway but i'd quite happily eat a whole block of it if i could. :D


----------



## dacosta

BabyNo1 said:


> I have started eating Starburst ;-) OMG they make me feel so much better haha!
> x

Starburst? Mmm... think i have some of them in the cupboard - nom nom.


----------



## BabyNo1

dacosta said:


> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> I have started eating Starburst ;-) OMG they make me feel so much better haha!
> x
> 
> Starburst? Mmm... think i have some of them in the cupboard - nom nom.Click to expand...

haha well get monching on them ;-) having said that i have run out now lol!

I think i will try crisps next!
x


----------



## Missy.

dacosta said:


> hello all - after not really have any symptoms i'm now feeling queasy for most of the day and munching all the time; it's the sort of queasy you feel when you haven't eaten anything for a while. i can live with it fine - just hoping it doesn't get any worse.
> 
> i'm finding the tiredness hard; i just want to sleep all the time like i'm coming down with something.
> 
> my one year old is keeping me distracted though which is great; keeps my mind off the nausea.
> 
> seem to be craving cheese; i like cheese anyway but i'd quite happily eat a whole block of it if i could. :D

Omg i'm craving cheese too. I love cheese anyway but at the moment i just can't get enough of it!


----------



## wanna_baby

I have no craving.. infact no appitite... and I don't have to pee more often... Only have sour boobs... Anyone else having no symptoms??? 
Maybe it'll all catch up to me later...


----------



## Mom2Ben

wanna_baby said:


> I have no craving.. infact no appitite... and I don't have to pee more often... Only have sour boobs... Anyone else having no symptoms???
> Maybe it'll all catch up to me later...

Hi wanna_baby - I think we're due on the same day :)

I'm not having many symptoms although I feel slightly nauseous this afternoon - like I haven't eaten in while (except I have!). 

Not everyone has symptoms - and a lot of them only start happening at 6 or 7 weeks so just enjoy feeling okay!!


----------



## leigh331

When did everyone start getting mornign sickness??? I haven't had any of it yet!!!


----------



## ready4baby

leigh331 said:


> When did everyone start getting mornign sickness??? I haven't had any of it yet!!!

I think we O'd on the same day! :haha: I had my first touch of MS on wednesday this week (4wks+4), felt icky like I could run for the bathroom. But it passed, and I've had a little touch of queasiness a couple of times since. Not much, and I have hardly any other symptoms! It varies for each person. Part of me wants to be puking in order to know that all is well, but I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for that thought very soon.

I am more concerned at the moment about the little bit of spotting that I am having. I had no idea how afraid I would be after finally getting that BFP :cry: First ultrasound on thursday next week to see if things are okay.


----------



## BabyNo1

wanna_baby said:


> I have no craving.. infact no appitite... and I don't have to pee more often... Only have sour boobs... Anyone else having no symptoms???
> Maybe it'll all catch up to me later...

Hey

Mine all started 6 weeks and 2 days ;-) i only have sore boobies before that lol!

x


----------



## Wolfie

Can I join too? My due date is 13 September, so it's still early days, like most of the September Sweet Peas!
We've been trying for 13 months for our first baby and this is the first time I've got a :bfp: :happydance:
I hope little bean sticks!! I talk to him/her already and tell him (I secretly think it's a boy) to stay inside until September and grow nice and strong.
Looking forward to chatting to other mums-to-be who will be going through similar things to me. 
So far - I am tired with sore and slightly swollen boobs, cramps, a keener sense of smell but no MS yet. Peeing more and feeling bloated sometimes also.


----------



## wilkie23

Can I join please, approx due date is 7th sept but dates not confirmed yet xxx


----------



## Phantom

I found out I'm actually due at the end of Aug. I hate to leave. Good luck all you Sept. mommies!


----------



## minkysouth1

momandpeanut said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls - September is going to be a busy month!
> 
> Just an update - I haven't had any more spotting at all, just that one wipe with brownish CM on Tuesday. My MS makes me retch and I need to eat to hold it at bay, which makes me confident that there are loads of pregnancy hormones flying about. I'm feeling more confident, but very bloated. Early scan is next Tuesday! XX
> 
> Hey minky glad you havnt had any more spotting , just noticed your in the west mids which hospital are you under ?Click to expand...

Hi mumandpeanut

Yeah, it looks like you're close by in Coventry (my mum's hometown!). I'm based in Solihull, but I've booked into the Alexandra in Redditch, cos Solihull Hospital only does low-risk midwife-led births now and I had a C-section last time so don't qualify. I know a couple of girls who had babies in Redditch and liked that hospital, so it seemed a better bet than the massive Heartlands or other Brummie hospitals. Where are you having yours?

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> When did everyone start getting mornign sickness??? I haven't had any of it yet!!!
> 
> I think we O'd on the same day! :haha: I had my first touch of MS on wednesday this week (4wks+4), felt icky like I could run for the bathroom. But it passed, and I've had a little touch of queasiness a couple of times since. Not much, and I have hardly any other symptoms! It varies for each person. Part of me wants to be puking in order to know that all is well, but I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for that thought very soon.
> 
> I am more concerned at the moment about the little bit of spotting that I am having. I had no idea how afraid I would be after finally getting that BFP :cry: First ultrasound on thursday next week to see if things are okay.Click to expand...

Good luck ready4baby,

I know what you mean about spotting being scary. I just had a tiny bit last Tuesday and nothing since but it put me into a state of paranoia for a couple of days. I've got a scan next Tuesday. The waiting is hard, isn't it? Try to focus on the fact that lots of women spot in the first trimester and go on to have healthy babies.

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Phantom said:


> I found out I'm actually due at the end of Aug. I hate to leave. Good luck all you Sept. mommies!

Hey Phantom

You might still have a September sweet pea. Not many babies come on their due date. :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Wolfie and Wilkie23,

Welcome to the Sweet Peas!


----------



## Nanaki

I am all ok for now, as I have no symptoms so far apart from low back aches and sore boobs! :O I guess I am one of lucky ladies, (touch wood) had no ms second time around but I dont want to say too soon!!! 

Hope you all well and coping? xxxx


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> When did everyone start getting mornign sickness??? I haven't had any of it yet!!!
> 
> I think we O'd on the same day! :haha: I had my first touch of MS on wednesday this week (4wks+4), felt icky like I could run for the bathroom. But it passed, and I've had a little touch of queasiness a couple of times since. Not much, and I have hardly any other symptoms! It varies for each person. Part of me wants to be puking in order to know that all is well, but I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for that thought very soon.
> 
> I am more concerned at the moment about the little bit of spotting that I am having. I had no idea how afraid I would be after finally getting that BFP :cry: First ultrasound on thursday next week to see if things are okay.Click to expand...

Wow....they are doing an ultrasound already?? You're lucky!! I couldn't get in with my doctor until Feb 11th for an ultrasound!!

I had some spotting last week when I got my BFP. It was just implantation bleeding though....don't worry...i'm sure you're fine :)


----------



## Sparky8795

Seems like everyone is having appointments early! I don't even go to the midwife until 9 weeks. It's funny we only found out we were expecting last week and it feels like I have been pregnant forever! lol ... and still a lot of months to go. 

My poor dog needs a walk and I don't think I can drag my butt off the couch. Guess I will make it up to her tomorrow, yeah Saturday!


----------



## Mackay

Scariest day of my life yesterday. 

I threw up violently in the morning....and took a nap immediately after. When I woke up there was a ton of bright red blood. I was balling my eyes out and called my doctor. I went in to see her and she told me that it sounded like i miscarried. There was so much blood....

I had to go for an ultrasound in the afternoon to confirm things. It was devastating....I was going for my first ultrasound to have someone tell me that my baby was gone. I got on the table and cried as the tech started. And then she turned the screen....and showed me my baby's heart beat. IT WAS A MIRACLE! She said my baby was perfectly fine and had a great heart rate. I can't even describe the moment.

It looks like I must have ruptured something from puking so hard. So now I'm on bed rest until at least Tuesday.

My OH and I were in utter shock. We had already told the family that I miscarried. I still don't want to get too excited....because there is still time for things to go wrong again. I'm terrified to throw up again....and I've had 24/7 nausea for a week straight now.

All I can say now is THANK GOD! This baby is fighter :)

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Sparky8795

Wow Mackay! That is definitely scary... glad to hear the things are okay right now though. Take it easy and try and get some rest. Look at it as a good excuse for DH to pamper you for a few days!


----------



## sunflower30

Mackay - I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through that horrible experience! But you must have been so overjoyed to hear your baby's heartbeat! Yes, your little bean is definitely a fighter!! Enjoy the rest and pampering, and my thoughts are with you and your little bean.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Wow glad to hear all is fab mackay! That's amazing, blood just shouts bad doesn't it :(


----------



## lintu

Glad everything is ok huni :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

Mackay so sorry to hear you had an awful time but yey for your little fighter :happydance:

I haven't been on in ages because I've just been so tired, I've had to go straight to bed when I've got in from work. So happy it is now the weekend and I can rest as much as I like. Have also been feeling so sick every day. I have to constantly nibble on food to make it go away. Everybody in my office must think I've got worms :haha: Still haven't been sick though, it doesn't sound like many of us have yet!

Ok I have a question for you all but it is quite personal so I hope I don't offend anyone and please don't feel like you have to answer.

I am lucky in the sense I already have quite large breasts 34DD/E, they look even bigger on me as I'm only 5'1" in height and a size 10 dress size. I have not suffered from any type of soreness in my boobs at all. Slighty tender nipples every now and then but not boobs. I was just wondering if it has anything to do with the size as to why they haven't been sore yet as my best friend had sore boobs when she was pregnant and she was cup size B/C at the start of her pregnancy which grew into DD by the end. Maybe mine don't need to grow as much?

Anyway, sorry for the long post, would anybody like to prove my theory right or wrong? xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

minkysouth1 said:


> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls - September is going to be a busy month!
> 
> Just an update - I haven't had any more spotting at all, just that one wipe with brownish CM on Tuesday. My MS makes me retch and I need to eat to hold it at bay, which makes me confident that there are loads of pregnancy hormones flying about. I'm feeling more confident, but very bloated. Early scan is next Tuesday! XX
> 
> Hey minky glad you havnt had any more spotting , just noticed your in the west mids which hospital are you under ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mumandpeanut
> 
> Yeah, it looks like you're close by in Coventry (my mum's hometown!). I'm based in Solihull, but I've booked into the Alexandra in Redditch, cos Solihull Hospital only does low-risk midwife-led births now and I had a C-section last time so don't qualify. I know a couple of girls who had babies in Redditch and liked that hospital, so it seemed a better bet than the massive Heartlands or other Brummie hospitals. Where are you having yours?
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...

i was shopping in solihull this week , i love touchwood :thumbup:

my friend had hers at redditch and said they were fab !

im having to go to walsgrave as im high risk to i really dont want to as i had a really bad time there but no where else will have me :dohh:


----------



## momandpeanut

Mackay so glad lo is a fighter !

keep them feet up , hope alls ok for you 

:hugs:


----------



## heather1212

Mackay, that must have been so scary, your little bean certainly sounds like a fighter, what a relief!

I've been feeling a bit "yuk" over the last few days. My cough and sore throat seems to have gone much better but I just have that general yucky feeling!
I feel ever so slightly queasy if I don't eat first thing in the morning, I just don't seem to be into my food so much anymore. Certain foods just don't appeal, I was eating lots of fruit but for some reason it's just not appealing to me and I just don't feel like drinking water, which I was managing 4 pints a day!

Heather x


----------



## minkysouth1

Oh Mackey, that must have been sooo scary. I'm glad that your baby is 'sticky' and is fighting to hang around. It must have been fantastic to see your bean's little heart beating away. What a relief!

I think you're due on the same day as me, so fingers crossed, I'll be able to see my baby's heartbeat at my ultrasound next Tuesday too.

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi momandpeanut

It's a shame you can't get the hospital that you want this time around. I've only been to Walsgrave once years ago to visit my Nana, so don't really know what it is like. Remember that staff and facilities will probably have changed a bit over the last 2 / 3 years, so it might be much better this time. 

I had a horrible experience last time too, but it was mainly due to being induced, I think. I was caught in a hellish limbo for 3 days and nights before my boy arrived by emergency C-section with me under general anaesthetic! I'd do anything to avoid that this time. I believe it would have been different if I'd been allowed to wait a few more days till my little one was ready to come out naturally. The main problem was the way his head was flexed which was stopping labour progressing.

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> When did everyone start getting mornign sickness??? I haven't had any of it yet!!!
> 
> I think we O'd on the same day! :haha: I had my first touch of MS on wednesday this week (4wks+4), felt icky like I could run for the bathroom. But it passed, and I've had a little touch of queasiness a couple of times since. Not much, and I have hardly any other symptoms! It varies for each person. Part of me wants to be puking in order to know that all is well, but I'm sure I'll be kicking myself for that thought very soon.
> 
> I am more concerned at the moment about the little bit of spotting that I am having. I had no idea how afraid I would be after finally getting that BFP :cry: First ultrasound on thursday next week to see if things are okay.Click to expand...

Good luck with the ultrasound, ready4baby,

I'll be thinking of you on Thursday. :hugs:, Minky X


----------



## momandpeanut

wow you sound alot like me !

we were stuck for days with labour not progressing and no one would listen to me that i felt something was wrong eventually i ended up in threatre and logan was delivered but he has an oversized soft spot so he couldnt push down to be born.

I have put my order in for a nice straight forward birth this time :haha:


----------



## Shutterbug_71

I am due sept 15th :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

WDW Jess, not sure on the larger breasts, but you don't generally get "all" the symptoms. You might just belucky and not get the sore boobs, Im a C and got like a day of being aware of them with my 1st, and that was it. GOt a tingling in them before BFP this time, and that's it again? Maybe I'm lucky too! :)


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks for your input sam. I know everybody is different with symptoms I was just curious really after talking to my friend. I guess there is no real answer for why some women experience some symptoms and not others. :shrug: Who knows?!


----------



## ready4baby

minkysouth1 said:


> Good luck ready4baby,
> I know what you mean about spotting being scary. I just had a tiny bit last Tuesday and nothing since but it put me into a state of paranoia for a couple of days. I've got a scan next Tuesday. The waiting is hard, isn't it? Try to focus on the fact that lots of women spot in the first trimester and go on to have healthy babies.
> Minky X

Thank you minky! :hugs: I truly hope that all works out well for you & I. I'm sure you are okay with just a bit of spotting one day! Unfortunately, mine has increased in the last two days, and I am now wearing a liner. Still, no cramping, and it's possible that things are still ok. However it is really, really hard to have a good attitude about it and believe that all is well in there. I thought getting pregnant would just be exciting, and I so wish that it will be that way again. Ultrasound Thursday, unless I call & ask to have it moved sooner.


----------



## sunflower30

Hi Ready4baby, hope everything is ok with your little bean, try to stay positive and hopefully all goes well at your ultrasound. I'll be keeping my fx for you! :)


----------



## sweetpea2

Hi everyone, can I join? :flower:

I got my bfp monday eve, the night before af was due to show her face. I really thought I was out this month but luckily I was wrong! :happydance:

My edd is 20.9.2011 going by my LMP and very obvious O date (I get quite strong ov pains). 

I can't wait to get to know you all over the next 8 months while we "patiently" wait for our lo's arrivals. 

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Welcome shutterbug and sweetpea :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: 

you have both been added to the list :thumbup:


----------



## BabyNo1

Mackay said:


> Scariest day of my life yesterday.
> 
> I threw up violently in the morning....and took a nap immediately after. When I woke up there was a ton of bright red blood. I was balling my eyes out and called my doctor. I went in to see her and she told me that it sounded like i miscarried. There was so much blood....
> 
> I had to go for an ultrasound in the afternoon to confirm things. It was devastating....I was going for my first ultrasound to have someone tell me that my baby was gone. I got on the table and cried as the tech started. And then she turned the screen....and showed me my baby's heart beat. IT WAS A MIRACLE! She said my baby was perfectly fine and had a great heart rate. I can't even describe the moment.
> 
> It looks like I must have ruptured something from puking so hard. So now I'm on bed rest until at least Tuesday.
> 
> My OH and I were in utter shock. We had already told the family that I miscarried. I still don't want to get too excited....because there is still time for things to go wrong again. I'm terrified to throw up again....and I've had 24/7 nausea for a week straight now.
> 
> All I can say now is THANK GOD! This baby is fighter :)
> 
> Sorry for the long post.

Aww so glad everything is ok ;-) try and relax for a few days now. xx


----------



## ladikat01

I can't believe it but I'm finally getting to join you guys!!! My DH and I have been trying for 2 years and I finally got my :bfp: on Jan 6th. My EDD is Sept 15th. I was totally shocked since we had been doing Clomid off and on for a while and this was an off month due to the holidays. Guess it just happens when it happens and not a moment (or cycle!) before then. 

Been feeling pretty good so far. I have mild constipation, mild occasional nausea, sore boobs, mild cramping and fatigue. I have had a bit of a strange sympton, itchy boobs. Periodically over the past 2 days my nipples have itched like mad for around 30 min or so usually one at a time. Anyone else having this?!

I have my first midwife appointment on Feb 2nd so fingers are crossed that everything will be well.


----------



## calypso

My breasts are 38d/dd and they are sore! Feels like I am carrying around bricks!

I have had a lot of cramping, it got pretty painful last night and I started having issues with my girly parts, a call to the doc decided I have a yeast infection! First ever! No dr appt til the 31st unless the y.I. Treatment doesn't work. Can a yeast infection cause more cramping/pain?? With the first treatment the painful ones went away and I am still just having light cramping. That I am okay with! Growing room for baby!


----------



## ladikat01

Had a bit of a scare tonight. I started having a very sharp cramps. I kept going to the bathroom expecting to see blood but never did. Then I realized it was gas cramps I was feeling :blush: I'm still very uncomfortable but at least the worry factor has been reduced!


----------



## canadabear

ladikat01 said:


> Had a bit of a scare tonight. I started having a very sharp cramps. I kept going to the bathroom expecting to see blood but never did. Then I realized it was gas cramps I was feeling :blush: I'm still very uncomfortable but at least the worry factor has been reduced!

ME TOO!! I got so scared last night because of the sharp pains!! But it was the same thing.. :haha:
TMI - been having horrible constipation too! Eating fiber, fruit, drinking lots of water and walking everyday.. but still no action in that department! :blush: gas but nothing else.. don't like taking medication if I don't need to, so thinking I might try to get some prune juice :haha: and see if that works.. sigh.. the joys of preganacy.. wouldn't change it for the world! :thumbup:


----------



## Nanaki

ladikat01 said:


> I can't believe it but I'm finally getting to join you guys!!! My DH and I have been trying for 2 years and I finally got my :bfp: on Jan 6th. My EDD is Sept 15th. I was totally shocked since we had been doing Clomid off and on for a while and this was an off month due to the holidays. Guess it just happens when it happens and not a moment (or cycle!) before then.
> 
> Been feeling pretty good so far. I have mild constipation, mild occasional nausea, sore boobs, mild cramping and fatigue. I have had a bit of a strange sympton, itchy boobs. Periodically over the past 2 days my nipples have itched like mad for around 30 min or so usually one at a time. Anyone else having this?!
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment on Feb 2nd so fingers are crossed that everything will be well.

Congrats!! :D :hugs:


----------



## Sparkles0307

heya!

i'm due 7th september with first baby, so so excited but also really nervous about getting past 12 weeks!

minor syptoms so far nothing spectacular tho which im strangely slightly disappointed about although ill regret saying that i'm sure!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

canadabear said:


> ME TOO!! I got so scared last night because of the sharp pains!! But it was the same thing.. :haha:
> TMI - been having horrible constipation too! Eating fiber, fruit, drinking lots of water and walking everyday.. but still no action in that department! :blush: gas but nothing else.. don't like taking medication if I don't need to, so thinking I might try to get some prune juice :haha: and see if that works.. sigh.. the joys of preganacy.. wouldn't change it for the world! :thumbup:

I've heard prune juice is very good for this so worth a try! Hope you are feeling better soon :flower:

Following spotting last sunday I have had a very tiny amount of brown spotting this weekend. I am not worried and very calm but going to call the doc when they are open tomorrow to let her know. I am also feeling extremely sick today :sick: and can't seem to shift it with my usual methods :nope:

Hope everyone is doing good :thumbup:


----------



## Samantha675

canadabear said:


> ladikat01 said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a scare tonight. I started having a very sharp cramps. I kept going to the bathroom expecting to see blood but never did. Then I realized it was gas cramps I was feeling :blush: I'm still very uncomfortable but at least the worry factor has been reduced!
> 
> ME TOO!! I got so scared last night because of the sharp pains!! But it was the same thing.. :haha:
> TMI - been having horrible constipation too! Eating fiber, fruit, drinking lots of water and walking everyday.. but still no action in that department! :blush: gas but nothing else.. don't like taking medication if I don't need to, so thinking I might try to get some prune juice :haha: and see if that works.. sigh.. the joys of preganacy.. wouldn't change it for the world! :thumbup:Click to expand...


I had this yesterday too. Doubled me over. I knew it was gas though. I am the opposite when I am pregnant. I poop at least twice a day. I was going 3-4 times a day by the end of my pregnancy with my son. I also remember having really really REALLY bad gas around 7-8 weeks. I wonder if that will happen again. 

Is anyone else just super crazy thirsty? I've never been this thirsty in my life.


----------



## mmdrago

Hi! Just wondering if I can join all you ladies. I got my BFP this cycle after an early mc last cycle & being cautious but positive! Today is the day I officially made it past last cycle's mc :)

I haven't had a scan or anything yet but I think my due date will be Sep 20th. I've had a couple hcg tests last week that doubled & I'm due for another one tomorrow. Exciting!


----------



## lintu

congrats and welcome mmdrago xxx


----------



## canadabear

pinkpolkadot said:


> canadabear said:
> 
> 
> ME TOO!! I got so scared last night because of the sharp pains!! But it was the same thing.. :haha:
> TMI - been having horrible constipation too! Eating fiber, fruit, drinking lots of water and walking everyday.. but still no action in that department! :blush: gas but nothing else.. don't like taking medication if I don't need to, so thinking I might try to get some prune juice :haha: and see if that works.. sigh.. the joys of preganacy.. wouldn't change it for the world! :thumbup:
> 
> I've heard prune juice is very good for this so worth a try! Hope you are feeling better soon :flower:
> 
> Following spotting last sunday I have had a very tiny amount of brown spotting this weekend. I am not worried and very calm but going to call the doc when they are open tomorrow to let her know. I am also feeling extremely sick today :sick: and can't seem to shift it with my usual methods :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! everything seems to be moving again.. no idea why.. :shrug: haven't changed anything...

really hope you are feeling better soon.. I feel so lucky because so far I have only had the smallest bit of nausea.. not much of anything really.. and only if I haven't eaten often enough.. so I Just have small snacks and 2 bigger meals per day.. that seems to be working, plus TONS of water! Every pregnancy is different though.. here's to hoping by next trimester that will all be over for you!!! :flower:


----------



## cazdaz

Im so sorry TTC xxx


----------



## cazdaz

ALnLou said:


> Hi Cazdaz, I am new too and I am due 12th September as well! Not many symptoms either, slightly sore boobs, need to pee more and a little cramping, although today I feek sick....just hope I can keep my breakfast down! Can't believe I have to sit in work all day!

Hi AlnLou yeah sitting in work is hard, i'm suprised nobody noticed me going to the toilet all the time. Have finally told my parents and my husbands mum the good news, i thought it would make it feel more real but i seem to be doubting myself more.... then i remember the sore boobs, cramps and peeing. i just wish i could have a scan now! :winkwink:


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi ladies hope everyone is well ,

Welcome ladikat01 , mmdrago and sparkles0307 nice to have you onboard look forward to chatting to you over the next few months :thumbup:

Samantha675 , ive been sooo thirsty to im drinking so much more than i normally would :dohh:

List updated :happydance:


----------



## Folly

Hi ladies! My EDD is September 14th from my LMP and this is my first baby, so excited and also quite nervous! 

Sooo tired at the moment and keep waking up in the middle of the night and lying awake for ages which is annoying :)


----------



## minkysouth1

momandpeanut said:


> wow you sound alot like me !
> 
> we were stuck for days with labour not progressing and no one would listen to me that i felt something was wrong eventually i ended up in threatre and logan was delivered but he has an oversized soft spot so he couldnt push down to be born.
> 
> I have put my order in for a nice straight forward birth this time :haha:

Hey momandpeanut

Yes, it sounds like we had really similar experiences. I reckon that this time, if I'm overdue, I'm going to go to see my acupuncturist (who helped me get preggers in the first place) and see if she can get things moving. I reckon it's better than all those pessaries and chemical drips - yuck!

Hope you have a good one this time too. A nice textbook delivery... FX,

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

canadabear said:


> ladikat01 said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a scare tonight. I started having a very sharp cramps. I kept going to the bathroom expecting to see blood but never did. Then I realized it was gas cramps I was feeling :blush: I'm still very uncomfortable but at least the worry factor has been reduced!
> 
> ME TOO!! I got so scared last night because of the sharp pains!! But it was the same thing.. :haha:
> TMI - been having horrible constipation too! Eating fiber, fruit, drinking lots of water and walking everyday.. but still no action in that department! :blush: gas but nothing else.. don't like taking medication if I don't need to, so thinking I might try to get some prune juice :haha: and see if that works.. sigh.. the joys of preganacy.. wouldn't change it for the world! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, the dreaded gas - tonight I'm feeling really bloated and in need of prune juice - bleuuurggh! :blush:


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ready4baby,
> I know what you mean about spotting being scary. I just had a tiny bit last Tuesday and nothing since but it put me into a state of paranoia for a couple of days. I've got a scan next Tuesday. The waiting is hard, isn't it? Try to focus on the fact that lots of women spot in the first trimester and go on to have healthy babies.
> Minky X
> 
> Thank you minky! :hugs: I truly hope that all works out well for you & I. I'm sure you are okay with just a bit of spotting one day! Unfortunately, mine has increased in the last two days, and I am now wearing a liner. Still, no cramping, and it's possible that things are still ok. However it is really, really hard to have a good attitude about it and believe that all is well in there. I thought getting pregnant would just be exciting, and I so wish that it will be that way again. Ultrasound Thursday, unless I call & ask to have it moved sooner.Click to expand...

Hey ready4baby

Sorry to hear that you're still spotting. Maybe you could get them to move your scan forward a little, although it might not be worth it considering your stage. Until you're closer to 6 weeks, there's no guarantee they'll see your bean clearly which could cause you even more unnecessary stress. The waiting must be horrible though. I'm thinking of you and hoping all is ok. :hugs:

Minky X


----------



## Sparky8795

I have also been very Thirsty, never really drank a lot of water but am constantly now. I even have to have it at night. Hope I can stay away from the prune juice though! lol There has to be something better ... maybe cherry flavoured ;) 

I can't believe it's Sunday already the weekends go by too fast! Hopefully I will be less distracted this week and actually get some work done.


----------



## mmdrago

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey momandpeanut
> 
> Yes, it sounds like we had really similar experiences. I reckon that this time, if I'm overdue, I'm going to go to see my acupuncturist (who helped me get preggers in the first place) and see if she can get things moving. I reckon it's better than all those pessaries and chemical drips - yuck!
> 
> Hope you have a good one this time too. A nice textbook delivery... FX,
> 
> Minky X

I went to two acupuncture treatments before my BFP that I enjoyed, and DH has made a comment about not wanting me to get any while I am pregnant! Do you plan on still going all the way through? What about pain during labor? I have heard of acupuncture working for that as well.


----------



## sillysilly7

Had my first bout of MS yesterday, though it was in the afternoon. It was extremely unpleasant as I'm vacationing in Australia and found myself in a bush at the Australian Open. My mother told me how pleasant her pregnancies were and she never had morning sickness - I guess I won't be following her lead...

For those of you a bit further along than me, when did your MS start and has it subsided at all yet?????


----------



## ready4baby

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey ready4baby
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're still spotting. Maybe you could get them to move your scan forward a little, although it might not be worth it considering your stage. Until you're closer to 6 weeks, there's no guarantee they'll see your bean clearly which could cause you even more unnecessary stress. The waiting must be horrible though. I'm thinking of you and hoping all is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Minky X

Hi Minky, you're so sweet... I decided not to move up my scan for that very reason; if there is a bean in there, I want to see as much of it as possible. Brown spotting continues, and I am beginning to get used to it. I would think at some point the old blood would all make its way out! It clearly takes longer than I think it should. Thanks again & I will definitely be posting results thursday unless something happens before then. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I remember joining this thread when it first started and couldn't find it afterwards (only tend to use my iphone for looking on here unless I get a pass out to use my laptop!!)

Have just spent the last hour and a half catching up and read the whole thread.

So sorry for the losses along the way :hugs:

Minky and Peanut, I'll be going to the Womens Hospital all being well, I live in Alvechurch so not that far from Minky?

Dreading work tomorrow, due to the nature of the job, I have to start letting people know that I am pregnant yet still feel 7+2 is still too early. Managers and close workers know and were told it was totally confidential. My boss did say that it couldn't be kept quiet for much longer so I agreed it could be drip fed from tomorrow.

Gahh I also feel queasy all bloomin day :sick:

Have my scan on 24th Feb so somrthing to look forward to I guess!

XxX


----------



## mistyscott

Hi all - can I join please? :)
First baby, EDD 9th Sept and hopefully will be getting early scan this week due to spotting and brown discharge :(
Keeping everything crossed that poppy seed likes it in there 

Never thought the first 12 weeks would be such a traumatic rollercoaster of a ride!
x


----------



## Matila10

Hi ladies! Can I please join? I got my BFP on Thursday and if my doctor and I are calculating right, my EDD is September 18th! Just hoping and praying this little guy sticks! My DH and I both have Sept. birthdays, too. 

I'll go for a scan the week after next to figure an exact due date.

Best wishes to everyone!!


----------



## Matila10

Annnnnnd, an hour later, I have made it through reading the thread! So sorry for the ladies who have experienced losses. 

I haven't had too many symptoms yet...just really thirsty, a little crampy, and some crazy pregnancy dreams! My sister started getting ms at the beginning of her sixth week, so we'll see! Its funny how at this phase, you're kinda hoping for ms! I'm sure I'll be regretting saying that if I do get it!


----------



## ladikat01

Sparky8795 said:


> I have also been very Thirsty, never really drank a lot of water but am constantly now. I even have to have it at night. Hope I can stay away from the prune juice though! lol There has to be something better ... maybe cherry flavoured ;)

Me too! I never used to drink water and now I'm actually getting the full amount your supposed to without really trying. :thumbup:


----------



## Samantha675

mmdrago said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey momandpeanut
> 
> Yes, it sounds like we had really similar experiences. I reckon that this time, if I'm overdue, I'm going to go to see my acupuncturist (who helped me get preggers in the first place) and see if she can get things moving. I reckon it's better than all those pessaries and chemical drips - yuck!
> 
> Hope you have a good one this time too. A nice textbook delivery... FX,
> 
> Minky X
> 
> I went to two acupuncture treatments before my BFP that I enjoyed, and DH has made a comment about not wanting me to get any while I am pregnant! Do you plan on still going all the way through? What about pain during labor? I have heard of acupuncture working for that as well.Click to expand...

I had weekly acupuncture with my first pregnancy.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi all, can I join??

According to LMP I am due 3rd Sept 2011 with #1 though it could be a bit later as I think I ovulated later. So far not too many symptoms. A little nausea with some smells - I am having to keep away from certain areas of town as we have had lots of flooding last week and it smells really gross. Otherwise just some odd cramping.

Have had bloods done last week but was unable to get results due to the flooding so hoping to be able to get in touch with my GP this week. Otherwise my appt with obsterician is on 9th Feb which seems like so far away.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## calypso

Congrats msjmouse! My first appt isn't til Jan 31! No bloods or anything and it seems so far away!


----------



## nearlythere38

Matila10 said:


> Annnnnnd, an hour later, I have made it through reading the thread! So sorry for the ladies who have experienced losses.
> 
> I haven't had too many symptoms yet...just really thirsty, a little crampy, and some crazy pregnancy dreams! My sister started getting ms at the beginning of her sixth week, so we'll see! Its funny how at this phase, you're kinda hoping for ms! I'm sure I'll be regretting saying that if I do get it!

haha im sure you will :wacko: I havent been sick yet but i have got the most awful nasuea and its just ALL the time!! My son woke up at 2am last night and instantly the nausea kicked in and I didnt get back to sleep til 5am. I have to eat something to take the edge off, but it doesnt last very long,

I am on a mission to get stuff to help today, like ginger capsules....really hope it works!!! :sad1:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Well, the MS has kicked in today for me at 6 weeks exactly :(

I have been trying to eat really healthily up until now (as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy) but all that is making me feel better are sweet things! I've already had 2 chocolates this morning and anything savoury is making me gag!

Really hope it doesn't last until 12 weeks. It's really hard feeling sick with a toddler!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tootsweets

Hello all september mums to be

I am still very early, but due on 24 Sep 2011 according to a due date calculator, so can I join your sweet peas? 

I am really excited for my first baby, and am trying hard to relax. No MS as yet, but from last pregnancy (mc sadly), the MS was there from week 6, so hoping it kicks in then (will 100% regret that!).

Hope you are all well, and looking forward to seeing how those of you who are a few weeks ahead are getting on

xx


----------



## nearlythere38

my nausea started almost straight away but it seems to have got worse this week, (week 6) i have just bought ginger capsules and some acupressure morning sickness wristbands so we shall see....


----------



## Samantha675

Mom2Ben said:


> Well, the MS has kicked in today for me at 6 weeks exactly :(
> 
> I have been trying to eat really healthily up until now (as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy) but all that is making me feel better are sweet things! I've already had 2 chocolates this morning and anything savoury is making me gag!
> 
> Really hope it doesn't last until 12 weeks. It's really hard feeling sick with a toddler!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I am planning on enjoying this week as much as possible, because my MS hit me at 6 weeks with my son as well. I am so there with you about feeling sick with a toddler. My son is sooo active, it's just not going to be fun. Plus my DH keeps telling me it's mind over matter, and I swear I am going to punch him for it.


----------



## WDWJess

hi all. My nausea has been awful for about a week now. Dont have an appetite for any type of food and have completely gone off chocolate which sucks. Just dont know what to do with myself. Am losing weight rapidly without being sick!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all, it's interesting to see the nausea is kicking in around 6 weeks for others too. Mine has been there all along but at 6 weeks it suddenly seems twice as bad :sick: and the usual fixes aren't working!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Samantha675 said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Well, the MS has kicked in today for me at 6 weeks exactly :(
> 
> I have been trying to eat really healthily up until now (as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy) but all that is making me feel better are sweet things! I've already had 2 chocolates this morning and anything savoury is making me gag!
> 
> Really hope it doesn't last until 12 weeks. It's really hard feeling sick with a toddler!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am planning on enjoying this week as much as possible, because my MS hit me at 6 weeks with my son as well. I am so there with you about feeling sick with a toddler. My son is sooo active, it's just not going to be fun. Plus my DH keeps telling me it's mind over matter, and I swear I am going to punch him for it.Click to expand...

Hi Samantha, it looks as if our sons are the same age :) My son is also very active and wants to play all day long which is fine if you aren't feeling sick!

Is your OH mad? Telling a pregnant woman that her MS is mind over matter! I would want to punch him too :) I don't think men fully understand pregnancy - my OH rolled his eyes the other day (didn't realise I could see him!) when I told him how exhausted I was!

I think it may have been my prenatal vitamins that made me feel sick this morning so I am going to try and take them before bed tomorrow.


----------



## Elegentric

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you guys! I got my BFP on January 10th after 5 months of trying. I haven't been to the doctor yet but according to my last period, my EDD is Sept. 16th. I'm 27 years old and this is my husband and I's first baby. We are super excited! My first doctor's appt. is Feb. 8th...still 3 weeks away..ugh! We're waiting to tell our parents until after that first appt. My 28th b-day is Feb. 13th so we're planning on telling them over birthday dinner. Anyway, sorry to keep blabbing on. It's just so exciting to be able to tell someone I'm pregnant!


----------



## joey300187

congats im due same day ;) xxx


----------



## Shutterbug_71

Elegentric said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you guys! I got my BFP on January 10th after 5 months of trying. I haven't been to the doctor yet but according to my last period, my EDD is Sept. 16th. I'm 27 years old and this is my husband and I's first baby. We are super excited! My first doctor's appt. is Feb. 8th...still 3 weeks away..ugh! We're waiting to tell our parents until after that first appt. My 28th b-day is Feb. 13th so we're planning on telling them over birthday dinner. Anyway, sorry to keep blabbing on. It's just so exciting to be able to tell someone I'm pregnant!

congrats!!!!:flower:


----------



## Lanyloo

Looks like I belong in here too! Im due on 27th Sep and have a long anxious few weeks ahead!


----------



## Matila10

Congrats to everyone! It looks like I better enjoy this week...sounds like the ms comes on full force next week! 

Am I crazy or does anyone else keep taking tests? :) I have like a million ICs, so I can't stop! Haha. I guess it just doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## nearlythere38

Well ladies, so much for keeping it quiet until 12 weeks. My 2 year old just said to my mum 'mummys got a baby in her belly'.....lol so now have had to tell immediate family in case he says it again!!


----------



## Mom2Ben

nearlythere38 said:


> Well ladies, so much for keeping it quiet until 12 weeks. My 2 year old just said to my mum 'mummys got a baby in her belly'.....lol so now have had to tell immediate family in case he says it again!!

Oh dear!! I am a bit worried about that too! I'm trying my best not to talk too much about it with my son until 12 weeks but he keeps giving my tummy kisses which is very sweet but I'm hoping he doesn't do it around others!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Mom2Ben

ready4baby said:


> Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

I am so very sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry ready4baby :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

ready4baby said:


> Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future.


----------



## heather1212

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that ready4baby. My thoughts are with you. Xx

heather x


----------



## sam*~*louize

*hugs*


----------



## EmilyandBump

Could I join please?
My EDD is the 6th of September


----------



## Missy.

ready4baby - I'm so sorry hunny :hugs: x

Congrats to all the newcomers!

:( My MS is definitely getting worse, i hope it doesn't carry on much longer!


----------



## Mackay

I'm so sorry ready4baby. Even though I'm okay now, I thought I had miscarried for a day and it's so sad. Stay strong and lean on your support system.


----------



## Mackay

My symptoms....well the ALL day nausea started at 5 + 6 and hasn't stopped since. I'm hungry all of the time, but don't have an appetite for anything. Very frustrating when you need to eat every couple hours to keep the nausea under control, but you don't want eat.

I've been on bed rest since Thursday and will be going back to work hopefully this Wednesday. I'm so weak from everything that has happened, I don;t know how I'm going to get through a day of work.

Does anyone know if it's possible for ms to stop before 12 weeks? I'm just dying to enjoy food again.


----------



## momandpeanut

Ready4baby im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

Welcome to all the newcomers and congratulations 

List updated :thumbup:


----------



## momandpeanut

Neversaynever said:


> Well I remember joining this thread when it first started and couldn't find it afterwards (only tend to use my iphone for looking on here unless I get a pass out to use my laptop!!)
> 
> Have just spent the last hour and a half catching up and read the whole thread.
> 
> So sorry for the losses along the way :hugs:
> 
> Minky and Peanut, I'll be going to the Womens Hospital all being well, I live in Alvechurch so not that far from Minky?
> 
> Dreading work tomorrow, due to the nature of the job, I have to start letting people know that I am pregnant yet still feel 7+2 is still too early. Managers and close workers know and were told it was totally confidential. My boss did say that it couldn't be kept quiet for much longer so I agreed it could be drip fed from tomorrow.
> 
> Gahh I also feel queasy all bloomin day :sick:
> 
> Have my scan on 24th Feb so somrthing to look forward to I guess!
> 
> XxX



My sil had my nephew at the womens in october and they were fantastic ! :happydance:


----------



## cocoelopen

ready4baby so sorry hun :(

I had my scan today :) went really well saw nice strong heartbeat and everything :) starting to relax a little now. Also ms is easing off yay!!! :happydance: Good times all round lol
so how are you ladies? xxxx


----------



## cocoelopen

p.s. elegentric - my birthday is feb 13th too :) birthday buddies lol xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Samantha675 said:


> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey momandpeanut
> 
> Yes, it sounds like we had really similar experiences. I reckon that this time, if I'm overdue, I'm going to go to see my acupuncturist (who helped me get preggers in the first place) and see if she can get things moving. I reckon it's better than all those pessaries and chemical drips - yuck!
> 
> Hope you have a good one this time too. A nice textbook delivery... FX,
> 
> Minky X
> 
> I went to two acupuncture treatments before my BFP that I enjoyed, and DH has made a comment about not wanting me to get any while I am pregnant! Do you plan on still going all the way through? What about pain during labor? I have heard of acupuncture working for that as well.Click to expand...
> 
> I had weekly acupuncture with my first pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hi Samantha

I'm planning on going to the acupuncturist every fortnight up until 12 weeks and then leaving it until I'm due, when I'll use it to give baby a gentle nudge. I don't think I'll be able to use it during labour as I'll be in a more traditional hospital setting, but I'm sure it would be a great help if you were having a home birth.

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

ready4baby said:


> Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

Oh ready4baby,

I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I hope that you find strength and comfort from family and friends and that you won't ever have to experience this again. I'll be looking out for you, as I'm sure we will still be bump buddies. :hugs: Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Neversaynever said:


> Well I remember joining this thread when it first started and couldn't find it afterwards (only tend to use my iphone for looking on here unless I get a pass out to use my laptop!!)
> 
> Have just spent the last hour and a half catching up and read the whole thread.
> 
> So sorry for the losses along the way :hugs:
> 
> Minky and Peanut, I'll be going to the Womens Hospital all being well, I live in Alvechurch so not that far from Minky?
> 
> Dreading work tomorrow, due to the nature of the job, I have to start letting people know that I am pregnant yet still feel 7+2 is still too early. Managers and close workers know and were told it was totally confidential. My boss did say that it couldn't be kept quiet for much longer so I agreed it could be drip fed from tomorrow.
> 
> Gahh I also feel queasy all bloomin day :sick:
> 
> Have my scan on 24th Feb so somrthing to look forward to I guess!
> 
> XxX

Hey Neversaynever

I nearly chose the Womens Hospital, but went for Redditch because some of my friends have been there and liked it. As our due date is only a day apart, we might have ended up as neighbours on the ward - surreal.

I know what you mean about telling people - its tough to keep pregnancy quiet when its affecting how you feel and how you work. But personally I find the tradition of secrecy till you reach 12 weeks quite strange (though I still stick to it up to a point :blush:). The logic behind it seems to be that you can't tell anyone earlier because then, if something went wrong, people would know that something had gone wrong. Why would that be a bad thing? 

Maybe its also because couples like having their private little secret (I can understand that) or because they don't want to jinx things. As I know several people who have lost babies recently, I'm much more anxious about m/c than I was with my first pregnancy, so maybe that's why I'm keeping quiet. What about the rest of you? How do you feel about this issue?

Scan tomorrow - pooing my pants about it, but excited too. :wacko: 

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Hurray cocoelopen on your strong scan!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey momandpeanut - I reckon our boys are only about 2 weeks apart in age and here we are again. Are we living parallel lives?


----------



## Sparky8795

So sorry ready4baby, thinking of you.


----------



## Sparky8795

Samantha675 said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Well, the MS has kicked in today for me at 6 weeks exactly :(
> 
> I have been trying to eat really healthily up until now (as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy) but all that is making me feel better are sweet things! I've already had 2 chocolates this morning and anything savoury is making me gag!
> 
> Really hope it doesn't last until 12 weeks. It's really hard feeling sick with a toddler!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am planning on enjoying this week as much as possible, because my MS hit me at 6 weeks with my son as well. I am so there with you about feeling sick with a toddler. My son is sooo active, it's just not going to be fun. Plus my DH keeps telling me it's mind over matter, and I swear I am going to punch him for it.Click to expand...

That made me laugh! My DH is really supportive but I'm sure he thinks I'm milking it for all it's worth! He has no idea how exhausting this is.


----------



## Matila10

So sorry, ready4baby.


----------



## mmdrago

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey Neversaynever
> 
> I nearly chose the Womens Hospital, but went for Redditch because some of my friends have been there and liked it. As our due date is only a day apart, we might have ended up as neighbours on the ward - surreal.
> 
> I know what you mean about telling people - its tough to keep pregnancy quiet when its affecting how you feel and how you work. But personally I find the tradition of secrecy till you reach 12 weeks quite strange (though I still stick to it up to a point :blush:). The logic behind it seems to be that you can't tell anyone earlier because then, if something went wrong, people would know that something had gone wrong. Why would that be a bad thing?
> 
> Maybe its also because couples like having their private little secret (I can understand that) or because they don't want to jinx things. As I know several people who have lost babies recently, I'm much more anxious about m/c than I was with my first pregnancy, so maybe that's why I'm keeping quiet. What about the rest of you? How do you feel about this issue?
> 
> Scan tomorrow - pooing my pants about it, but excited too. :wacko:
> 
> Minky X

A handful of people knew early on last cycle before the mc. I am torn when to tell people now. It's just that I hated the pity looks and strange silences of those not really knowing what to say around me. So I guess I'm hesitant to spread the word now more for their sakes than anything else lol!

I will probably wait until I get a scan, hoping for an early one... but I don't think I can wait until ~12wks


----------



## sunflower30

Oh I'm so sorry Ready4baby, my thoughts are with you and I hope everything will work out for you.


----------



## amber8907

Sparky8795 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Well, the MS has kicked in today for me at 6 weeks exactly :(
> 
> I have been trying to eat really healthily up until now (as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy) but all that is making me feel better are sweet things! I've already had 2 chocolates this morning and anything savoury is making me gag!
> 
> Really hope it doesn't last until 12 weeks. It's really hard feeling sick with a toddler!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am planning on enjoying this week as much as possible, because my MS hit me at 6 weeks with my son as well. I am so there with you about feeling sick with a toddler. My son is sooo active, it's just not going to be fun. Plus my DH keeps telling me it's mind over matter, and I swear I am going to punch him for it.Click to expand...
> 
> That made me laugh! My DH is really supportive but I'm sure he thinks I'm milking it for all it's worth! He has no idea how exhausting this is.Click to expand...

My husband is the same way lol... Im only about to be 4 weeks and I've already started feeling nauseous at night, lower back aches, headaches, running to the bathroom all the time, sore chest, and so incredibly tired all the while having to run after my two year old.... this pregnancy is way different than my first lol... and my hubby thinks im just faking it


----------



## beckyfletcher

looks like i'm leaving had some spotting and HCG only rising slowly but very low :(


----------



## momandpeanut

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey momandpeanut - I reckon our boys are only about 2 weeks apart in age and here we are again. Are we living parallel lives?

If your lo is anything like mine we must be mad :haha:


----------



## heather1212

Good morning everyone!
Hope you're all doing well!
Is anyone else feeling sooooo hungry yet kinda queasy at the same time?
I've really gone off drinking water, makes me feel a bit sick but I'm fine if it has cordial in it. My sense of smell seems to have gone so mega sensitive!
Certain foods just turn my stomach and I feel like if something doesn't appeal to me then I just can't eat it.
Does anyone else have this on and off queasiness throughout the day?

Heather x


----------



## BabyNo1

ready4baby said:


> Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

Aww so sorry ;-( ... Goodluck in your future baby making!

xx


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry ready4baby and beckyfletcher :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

heather1212 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Hope you're all doing well!
> Is anyone else feeling sooooo hungry yet kinda queasy at the same time?
> I've really gone off drinking water, makes me feel a bit sick but I'm fine if it has cordial in it. My sense of smell seems to have gone so mega sensitive!
> Certain foods just turn my stomach and I feel like if something doesn't appeal to me then I just can't eat it.
> Does anyone else have this on and off queasiness throughout the day?
> 
> Heather x

I'm like this. I can't seem to find any kind of food appealing at the moment which means I can't stand the thought of eating anything but I need to eat to stop feeling sick. It's driving me mad. My waves of nausea have become overpowering. Really struggled at work yesterday then was awake from 3am this morning with it and so have called in sick today. Just couldn't face going in and pretending I feel fine when really I feel as sick as a dog!


----------



## cazdaz

ready4baby said:


> Hi, it looks like I have to withdraw from the September Sweet Peas...my spotting unfortunately was not a good sign & my HCG levels have dropped off. :cry: Thank you for your support; I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

I'm really sorry for your loss ready4baby. Wish you all the best for the future. x


----------



## cazdaz

Does anyone else have the opposite of constipation?? I'm constantly at the toilet its making me feel really horrible.


----------



## mmdrago

I'm not sure if I am queasy! My stomach just has this... "weird" feeling. Like it's heavy but I can't tell if it's slight cramps, hunger, or gas!


----------



## Gemma Simone

hi girls - can i join you? i got my bfp a few days ago. my due date will be september 25th. i've had a chemical pregnancy before so i'm trying not to get my hopes up but its difficult as i'm reaallllly excited as well!!! how are you all feeling? symptoms started yet?
xx


----------



## sunflower30

Morning ladies, hope you're all doing well!

I had a little bit of a scare last night... I was on my exercise bike for about 30 min then shortly after that I had a little light red spotting, but no cramps. This was the first time I've had any spotting so now I'm a little concerned... Anyone else experience anything like this after exercise? I'm in pretty good shape and I exercise a few times/week (mostly walking and exercise bike). Hopefully my little jellybean is ok... 

Other than that I've been feeling pretty good, no ms or nausea yet. Just feeling really tired, mild cramps/tightness in belly that comes and goes, sensitive bbs, and extremely thirsty! My first visit with the midwife is booked for next week, can't wait!


----------



## Matila10

cazdaz said:


> Does anyone else have the opposite of constipation?? I'm constantly at the toilet its making me feel really horrible.

Me too! Sorry for the TMI. :blush: But I'm glad to know I'm not the only one. Maybe it's because I've been drinking water like a mad woman?


----------



## joey300187

i go from one extreme to the other at the moment! lol xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Wow, this thread has grown. I've not been on in a few days as I've been so tired and feeling soooooo sick, MS has definitely hit me hard now. I'm almost regretting wishing for it.

Anyways my spotting has completely stopped since Friday, so I'm hoping things are doing well. I go from feeling so sick I can't even think about food to all of a sudden being ridiculously hungry - I've eaten so much today but I am still starving! I've been going to bed loads earlier than normal and I'm still exhausted all the time.

I've got my first midwife appointment on the 2nd Feb so not long to wait, got an ultrasound on Thursday (it's to check on my bladder but I'm hoping I'll be able to see something of my little pea on there) so it's all pretty exciting.

Big hugs to everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone.
I've had some brown cm tonight which has absolutely terrified me. It didn't seem to last long and has gone off now but it's certainly got me worried!
I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I will mention it to her.

Hope everyone is doing well!

Heather x


----------



## minkysouth1

To heather1212 and sunflower30

I had some spotting with brownish blood on one day last week (at about 6 wks 4 days) and a scan today confirmed that my little bean is ok and that its heart is beating away already, :happydance::happydance: so I hope yours will both be the same. I was told that a little bit of isolated spotting is not a worry. It can be caused by either: 
a) old blood from implantation that has worked its way out (more likely if you have brownish cm) 
b) spotting from your cervix which is often slightly inflamed in pregnancy (more likely if you have a little bit of pinkish spotting and have had sex recently or have been involved in heavy exercise)

I hope this is helpful. Good luck!

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

mmdrago said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Neversaynever
> 
> I nearly chose the Womens Hospital, but went for Redditch because some of my friends have been there and liked it. As our due date is only a day apart, we might have ended up as neighbours on the ward - surreal.
> 
> I know what you mean about telling people - its tough to keep pregnancy quiet when its affecting how you feel and how you work. But personally I find the tradition of secrecy till you reach 12 weeks quite strange (though I still stick to it up to a point :blush:). The logic behind it seems to be that you can't tell anyone earlier because then, if something went wrong, people would know that something had gone wrong. Why would that be a bad thing?
> 
> Maybe its also because couples like having their private little secret (I can understand that) or because they don't want to jinx things. As I know several people who have lost babies recently, I'm much more anxious about m/c than I was with my first pregnancy, so maybe that's why I'm keeping quiet. What about the rest of you? How do you feel about this issue?
> 
> Scan tomorrow - pooing my pants about it, but excited too. :wacko:
> 
> Minky X
> 
> A handful of people knew early on last cycle before the mc. I am torn when to tell people now. It's just that I hated the pity looks and strange silences of those not really knowing what to say around me. So I guess I'm hesitant to spread the word now more for their sakes than anything else lol!
> 
> I will probably wait until I get a scan, hoping for an early one... but I don't think I can wait until ~12wksClick to expand...

That's a really good point about keeping quiet as a means of sparing yourself and others the looks and silences if things go wrong. 

Anyway, I hope that this pregnancy is a good one for you, with none of the above being relevant. Have a happy and healthy 9 months and try to get that early scan if you can. XXX


----------



## heather1212

Thanks minky!
Mine was like brown cm, I'm really hoping it doesn't return!
Do you think it will warant having an early scan to see if everythings ok?

Heather x


----------



## minkysouth1

momandpeanut said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey momandpeanut - I reckon our boys are only about 2 weeks apart in age and here we are again. Are we living parallel lives?
> 
> If your lo is anything like mine we must be mad :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, my lo is a livewire too - maybe this new one will have a calming influence :headspin:


----------



## minkysouth1

heather1212 said:


> Thanks minky!
> Mine was like brown cm, I'm really hoping it doesn't return!
> Do you think it will warant having an early scan to see if everythings ok?
> 
> Heather x

Yes, my cm was like yours and everything was fine. They might give you an early scan on the basis of one case of spotting if you are obviously anxious about it - that's basically what happened with me. At the time, I thought it was the beginning of an m/c and was quite upset so they booked me in to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit for this week. I relaxed a little when the spotting didn't come back over the next few days, but the scan really reassured me.


----------



## MrsKnapp

Hi Ladies, i am pleased to announce, with any luck, i will be due on the 24th September!!

FX'd my lil bean sticks!! xxx


----------



## prdlyexpectng

hello i'm due september 24th!


----------



## MerryMint

Hi everyone. Cautiously joining... got my BFP last Thursday, but the lines were super faint. Took another couple tests yesterday and got proper dark lines, so I'm very hopeful this is not a chemical... Now just praying this little bean sticks!

I *think* I'm due September 27th, though I have really wacky long cycles and my doc wants to put me at September 10th.

Trying to get caught up on all 60+ pages and can't wait to get to know all of you! I'm so sorry for all the losses (especially Ready4Baby, my fellow long cycler).


----------



## sunflower30

Congrats MerryMint!! I'm so happy for you and it's great to see another long-cycler get their BFP! I'll keep my FX that your lil bean sticks!! 

Thanks for the info Minky. I really hope it was just from exercising, and that everything is ok, I haven't had any more spotting since that little bit last night. I'm trying not to worry about it too much, but it was hard not to freak when I saw a little blood! I'll take it easier with my exercising and hopefully the spotting doesn't return. I'll ask my midwife about it and see if I could get an early scan.


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear about your loss Ready4Baby. :hugs:

I don't seem to be having any MS, some smells are making me feel a bit off but not enough to puke. My biggest symptom is very sore BB (they are better today) - I am having to be careful with how I sleep at night otherwise they hurt all day. And I am so exhausted - asleep in the chair by 9pm and I am currently on annual leave so when I go back to work next week I might be coming home for a nanna nap :sleep: before dinner each night!! But for all that I am exhausted I am waking at stupid o'clock in the morning (anywhere from 2am - 4am) and not able to get back to sleep till around 6am :dohh:.


----------



## MsJMouse

Matila10 said:


> Am I crazy or does anyone else keep taking tests? :) I have like a million ICs, so I can't stop! Haha. I guess it just doesn't feel real yet!

I did a stack of tests in the week after getting my first BFP - my doctor laughed at me when I went in and said I "think" I might be pregnant and that I had done 7 tests in 5 days. I still have about 5 cheapies left and I am quite tempted to keep peeing on the stick as it doesn't really feel that real to me as I don't seem to be having MS - not that I am really wishing for it. I am happy to pass on the :sick: feeling - and I haven't been for my scan yet (that isn't till about 10weeks - which feels like it is soooo far away).


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hello everyone,

I just got my BFP 4 days ago and am due I think on September 20th. I've not had any symptoms so far other than being quite sleepy and emotional. Had some brown spotting yesterday which freaked me out. Looking forward to sharing stories with you all. This is all very stressful and haven't told any family or friends yet so have no one to talk about this with. DH, bless him, doesn't quite understand!

Take care ladies x x


----------



## Gemma Simone

MsJMouse said:


> Matila10 said:
> 
> 
> Am I crazy or does anyone else keep taking tests? :) I have like a million ICs, so I can't stop! Haha. I guess it just doesn't feel real yet!
> 
> I did a stack of tests in the week after getting my first BFP - my doctor laughed at me when I went in and said I "think" I might be pregnant and that I had done 7 tests in 5 days. I still have about 5 cheapies left and I am quite tempted to keep peeing on the stick as it doesn't really feel that real to me as I don't seem to be having MS - not that I am really wishing for it. I am happy to pass on the :sick: feeling - and I haven't been for my scan yet (that isn't till about 10weeks - which feels like it is soooo far away).Click to expand...

i'm still taking tests! i figure i'll just wait until all my IC's are finished. I like seeing the line get darker. This BFP caught me by surprise a little so i need the confirmation!!


----------



## Gemma Simone

MrsHedgehog said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got my BFP 4 days ago and am due I think on September 20th. I've not had any symptoms so far other than being quite sleepy and emotional. Had some brown spotting yesterday which freaked me out. Looking forward to sharing stories with you all. This is all very stressful and haven't told any family or friends yet so have no one to talk about this with. DH, bless him, doesn't quite understand!
> 
> Take care ladies x x

congratulations! I agree that its so good to be able to write to you all as I haven't told anyone yet either and i feel ready to burst with it! my OH is refusing to get excited as he doesn't want to be disappointed.


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies

Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday - based on my LMP I'm due in 22nd September, but going by OV it would be 29th September. My head is all over the place - I can't quite believe it's real! Got doctors appointment on Friday morning, I've been having a few symptoms bigger boobs/nipples, nausea (I was sick twice yesterday) and I'm really tired! 

Im trying really hard to be optimistic but I'm so scared something will go wrong :(

xx


----------



## joey300187

hiya pink glad to see you over this side! ;) xx


----------



## pink80

Thanks joey :) it's all a bit scary though!!


----------



## joey300187

i know hun. here if u need to talk! im having a pretty nervous day today as got a scan 2morra. so wanna see a hb but no it may be too early. xxx


----------



## pink80

I hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## BabyNo1

MsJMouse said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Ready4Baby. :hugs:
> 
> I don't seem to be having any MS, some smells are making me feel a bit off but not enough to puke. My biggest symptom is very sore BB (they are better today) - I am having to be careful with how I sleep at night otherwise they hurt all day. And I am so exhausted - asleep in the chair by 9pm and I am currently on annual leave so when I go back to work next week I might be coming home for a nanna nap :sleep: before dinner each night!! But for all that I am exhausted I am waking at stupid o'clock in the morning (anywhere from 2am - 4am) and not able to get back to sleep till around 6am :dohh:.

Aw this is exactly how i'm feeling lol, i find eating makes me feel better but i don't feel like eating lol. Strong smells make me gag but apart from that just my boobies ouch especially when i have been led down and get back up lol x


----------



## Gemma Simone

hey - did anyone wait a few weeks before booking a doctors appointment? just to be a bit more sure beforehand? In my last pregnancy my dr didn't do a test or anything and it was just to book in the scan appointment etc


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all, 

i had a little scare today woke up today with really bad pain on my right side and a tiny amount of brown spotting. I went to the docs who sent me to the hospital where they scanned my incase of an actopic but all was well !

I got to see my little bubbas heart beating away and my dates so far are spot on 6+4 

I was so relieved :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Simone

momandpeanut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i had a little scare today woke up today with really bad pain on my right side and a tiny amount of brown spotting. I went to the docs who sent me to the hospital where they scanned my incase of an actopic but all was well !
> 
> I got to see my little bubbas heart beating away and my dates so far are spot on 6+4
> 
> I was so relieved :happydance:

i'm glad all went well. a horrid scare for you :-(.


----------



## momandpeanut

Welcome to all the new mommies to be :happydance:

Lovely to see so many of you :happydance:

Looks like september is going to be a very busy month :haha:

Ps list updated ! :thumbup:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Evening ladies, tired ! Got my midwife appointment through for 1st feb :) will be 9 weeks then ! Hate this first bit ! Soo glad your bubs was fine on scan Hun!


----------



## heather1212

Well I had my second midwife appointment today, I had bloods taken. I asked her about the brown cm that I had yesterday and she said it's quite common and usually nothing to worry about, she says if it turns pink or red they will arrange a scan for me.
It has reassured me but then I had another bit of brown cm today, strangely at exactly the same time as yesterday!
So anyway I'm trying not to worry but it is hard not to!

I hope everyone is doing well.

Heather x


----------



## Folly

momandpeanut said:


> Ps list updated ! :thumbup:

Think you missed me, not surprised with so many of us! I'm due Sept 14th :)


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey mumandpeanut - glad your little bub is ok. Isn't it amazing to see the little heart throbbing away?

Heather - if you are worried and have spotted some more, it's probably a good idea to talk to your midwife about it again. Maybe she'll organise a scan for you if you're getting anxious. Good luck! X

Welcome to the newbies. September is definitely going to be busy busy busy.


----------



## MsJMouse

Glad to hear your scan went well Momandpeanut.

I made the mistake of eating Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough icecream yesterday - I felt rotten for the rest of the day. The thought of eating that ice cream again is enough to make me feel sick. :sick: Even dinner didn't sit well with me yesterday. Nice of the nausea to make an appearance just before I go back to work. Yuck.


----------



## MerryMint

Thanks Sunflower!

Momandpeanut - I'm glad everything was good on your scan... what a relief!


----------



## Sparky8795

Wow just counted up the names ... looks like about 108 of us so far and I'm sure still more to come! That is a lot! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I have still been feeling pretty good. A couple nauseous moments today but nothing to bad. Exhaustion is still kicking my butt, have to nap pretty much everyday after work and still in bed by 10. 

No other exciting stuff for me. Feel like I should POAS again because I don't feel pregnant even though I still have symptoms. Just doesn't feel real!


----------



## ladikat01

Ready4Baby - I'm so sorry. *hugs*

momandpeanut - what a huge relief! I'm so glad that your little bean is safe and well!

I'm checking in after a few days away. Things are going pretty smoothly with me so far. Not too much nausea thank goodness. I did notice the veins in my boobs getting huge this morning. I could see them in the mirror with my glasses off (and I'm pretty blind!)


----------



## ladikat01

sam*~*louize said:


> Evening ladies, tired ! Got my midwife appointment through for 1st feb :) will be 9 weeks then ! Hate this first bit ! Soo glad your bubs was fine on scan Hun!

My first midwife appointment is also on the 1st! I'll be almost 8 weeks. I can't wait. Even though everything seems to be just perfect I can't help but worry :wacko:


----------



## emma77

Woohoo - 8 weeks :happydance: Anyone else feel like they have no symptoms some days and almost don't feel pregnant? I guess I shouldn't complain :dohh: Hope everyone is well and so excited to see so many of us. DH and I watched One Born Every Minute last night and both cried!!

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Folly said:


> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Ps list updated ! :thumbup:
> 
> Think you missed me, not surprised with so many of us! I'm due Sept 14th :)Click to expand...

Sorry hun ive added you now :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

yah.. finally got my appointment for the 26th.. wednesday!! things sure are interenting here in Spain.. so much paperwork etc. etc... never ending.. but at least things are moving forward now!!
excited and nervous.. have no idea what to expect here on a first appointment.. no idea what tests, if any they will do.:shrug:.. at least the mw speaks english.. :haha:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

momandpeanut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i had a little scare today woke up today with really bad pain on my right side and a tiny amount of brown spotting. I went to the docs who sent me to the hospital where they scanned my incase of an actopic but all was well !
> 
> I got to see my little bubbas heart beating away and my dates so far are spot on 6+4
> 
> I was so relieved :happydance:

So glad to see evything is OK, it must have been such a relief to see the HB :D I have been spotting some more (and red last night) so doc has booked me for an early scan Monday, hope mine goes as well as yours, I am nervous!


----------



## Boony

hi, i'm Louise i got my BFP this morning. I was in spetember stars 2010 too my son Tyler was born 27th september 2010 and i think this one is due around 23-25 september lol

This one wasnt planned but is a very happy surprise! 

I have a midwife appointment on 15th feb she wont be surprised to see me back so soon because my brother in law and his wife were the same they have 363 days between their son and daughter lol


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hi all can I join?
I'm due 17th Sept according to me (11th according to the docs, but then I know when I ovulated don't I!).
Its my first time and I currently don't feel in the least bit pregnant.
But there's time for that yet I gues.

My midwife appointment is 14th Feb


----------



## Gemma Simone

PhoenixRising said:


> Hi all can I join?
> I'm due 17th Sept according to me (11th according to the docs, but then I know when I ovulated don't I!).
> Its my first time and I currently don't feel in the least bit pregnant.
> But there's time for that yet I gues.
> 
> My midwife appointment is 14th Feb

congratulations! did the doctors not believe you as to when you ovulated? i'm just wondering why they gave you a different date? I've used a few pregnancy calculators to work out when i'm due and it varies significantly. the first day of my last period was 21st december but i know i ovulated on 8th january or there abouts (for the simple fact that the only time we BD'd that month was on the 9th!!). but its such a late ovulation that i think i'm not as far along as my ticker says (which is based on my period date)....any help from any of you girls would be much appreciated

xx


----------



## Boony

doctors go by your first day of the last period whereas if you know when you ovulated you would naturally go by that its because its hard for doctors to work out by ovulations because not everyone knows when they ovulated and people have different cycle lengths. 

You'll get your definate date at your scan.


----------



## lintu

Gutted, been for an early scan today had some lower abb pain and they think my little bean may have stopped growing :cry: they can only see a yolk sac and a stem nothing much of anything else :cry: 

Have to go back next week to see if anything has changed


----------



## Gemma Simone

i'm so sorry to hear that lintu.


----------



## PhoenixRising

lintu said:


> Gutted, been for an early scan today had some lower abb pain and they think my little bean may have stopped growing :cry: they can only see a yolk sac and a stem nothing much of anything else :cry:
> 
> Have to go back next week to see if anything has changed

Hugs :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

So sorry lintu :cry: I know how stressful it is to not know how things will turn out. Sometimes beans are slow growers initially, or ovulation was different than originally thought--keep your hope as much as you can, and I know there is no point in saying try not to worry... Wish you the best...


----------



## 3boys

hey hun, i am due 27th


----------



## Louise-B

Hi everyone, can I join the club?? I am due around 7 Sept I think, and got my BFP on 10 Jan. This will be our second baby (all being well), I have a gorgeous daughter who will be 2 in March. We haven't told anyone yet, but not sure we will be able to keep quiet until 12 weeks! I'm bursting to tell someone! 

No MS yet, thankfully, although I only got v mild MS with DD so hopefully I'll keep it the same way this time. Having said that, I called in sick today because I'm just so very tired....after dropping my daughter off at nursery I went back to bed for 2 hours. Bliss!!!

Hope everyone has a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## cazdaz

momandpeanut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i had a little scare today woke up today with really bad pain on my right side and a tiny amount of brown spotting. I went to the docs who sent me to the hospital where they scanned my incase of an actopic but all was well !
> 
> I got to see my little bubbas heart beating away and my dates so far are spot on 6+4
> 
> I was so relieved :happydance:

So glad to see evything is OK :hugs:


----------



## cazdaz

can someone help me with the signature thing with the banner as you can see i can't get mine to work. :wacko:


----------



## emma77

lintu said:


> Gutted, been for an early scan today had some lower abb pain and they think my little bean may have stopped growing :cry: they can only see a yolk sac and a stem nothing much of anything else :cry:
> 
> Have to go back next week to see if anything has changed

I am sorry to hear this, but I have heard about this happening to LOADS of people who then go on to find that either they are not as far along as they thought or its just so early they can't see everything properly and everything is just fine. Really hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

afternoon all hope everyone is doing ok ?

Boony
PhoenixRising
3boys
Louise-B 

Ive added you to the list welcome to the sweetpeas i hope you all have happy and healthy time :happydance:

Lintu :hugs: as Emma said ive heard of lots of pepole who ov later in the month so arent as far gone as they think , will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Lashes85

Hey :)

Can you add me to september 18th please xx


----------



## lintu

thanx guys, someone's just pointed out to me that technically I would only be 5wks pregnant, its 7 weeks since my last period, so 2.5mm is bang on for 5 weeks.


----------



## 3boys

lintu said:


> thanx guys, someone's just pointed out to me that technically I would only be 5wks pregnant, its 7 weeks since my last period, so 2.5mm is bang on for 5 weeks.

thats good news hun, its been 6wks since my last period but i know i only ovulated 2 wks ago making me 4 wks pregnant but if i was to put my lmp into a calculator it would say 6wks pregnant even though im not.


----------



## joey300187

i cant remeber what ttc forum it was i said id let everyone know how my scan went so putting it on both lol. saw the sac and yolk. sac measured to be 5 weeks but apparently they can be upto 5 days out so i could still be as far gone as i think o maybe just ov's a little later. anyways they are happy with the size and what they saw got another scan next wed so hopefully will see more. xxx


----------



## Newmommy2011

I am due September 9th!! :) I get to see my baby again a week from today!! Can't wait!! Got my bfp on January 6th! :)


----------



## joey300187

have you had a scan today hun how far gone are you? xx


----------



## pink80

joey300187 said:


> i cant remeber what ttc forum it was i said id let everyone know how my scan went so putting it on both lol. saw the sac and yolk. sac measured to be 5 weeks but apparently they can be upto 5 days out so i could still be as far gone as i think o maybe just ov's a little later. anyways they are happy with the size and what they saw got another scan next wed so hopefully will see more. xxx

That's great news Hun, I'm so pleased for you 

Ladies I know my ticker says 5 weeks pregnant, but I OV'd later so I think I'm 4 weeks gone and I'm having cramps which are on and off, not painful but a bit uncomfortable towards the right hand side - they remind me off OV pains although not as sharp - I'm a bit worried - has anyone else had this?


----------



## 3boys

yes hun, its just your womb stretching its nothing to worry about except it gets severe. x x


----------



## joey300187

i havent hun. try to keep a check ont he pain tho as bad pain to one side could represent and ectopic. im sure this isnt the case tho and your body is just growing to make room for baby ;) xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies, I'm just so worried something will go wrong xx


----------



## Ian_Fairy

Mine and Clairy_Fairy's little should be due around the 18th Sept....One excited Daddy


----------



## WDWJess

sam*~*louize said:


> Evening ladies, tired ! Got my midwife appointment through for 1st feb :) will be 9 weeks then ! Hate this first bit ! Soo glad your bubs was fine on scan Hun!

That's when my 1st midwife appointment is too :happydance:


----------



## bigmomma74

WDWJess said:


> sam*~*louize said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, tired ! Got my midwife appointment through for 1st feb :) will be 9 weeks then ! Hate this first bit ! Soo glad your bubs was fine on scan Hun!
> 
> That's when my 1st midwife appointment is too :happydance:Click to expand...

And mine. I'll be 8+3. Can't wait to make it official!


----------



## mmdrago

All the appointments are exciting! I can't wait for mine too. I got the results of my 20 DPO beta and it was 532, up from 46 on 15 DPO so I'm happy :)

No signs & symptoms yet over here, but there's plenty of time for that! hah.


----------



## mrsashley

Still really early but EDD 9.29.11


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hey guys, am I allowed a Semptember Sweet Pea banner and how do I get one? (Sorry if I'm being dumb!)


----------



## 3boys

oh id like one too. But i will have to get rid of some of childrens tickers :-(


----------



## Mom2Ben

Welcome and congrats to the Newbies!!

Here is how to add the September Sweetpeas banner:

_You can use the Sweet peas Banner by putting before the web address below in your signature.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff440/richardskk08/th_resize-2.gif_


----------



## emma77

GOT MY 12 WEEK SCAN DATE!!! 4th February, which is quite early, by my estimations I will be only 10 weeks and 1 day. However going from my LMP, which is what they are going by, I will be 12+2. So exciting / scary. The one with my little girl was one of the most amazing experiences of my life so hope it is again. Oooo, its beginning to feel real! :happydance:

xx


----------



## BabyNo1

emma77 said:


> GOT MY 12 WEEK SCAN DATE!!! 4th February, which is quite early, by my estimations I will be only 10 weeks and 1 day. However going from my LMP, which is what they are going by, I will be 12+2. So exciting / scary. The one with my little girl was one of the most amazing experiences of my life so hope it is again. Oooo, its beginning to feel real! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Arr yey! so exciting ;-) I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday! 
x


----------



## Mom2Ben

We only get to see the midwife at 10 weeks :( My appt is booked for the 17 Feb which seems ages away, however, I do have an early scan booked in for 10 Feb so I'm looking forward to that :)


----------



## WDWJess

Mom2Ben said:


> We only get to see the midwife at 10 weeks :( My appt is booked for the 17 Feb which seems ages away, however, I do have an early scan booked in for 10 Feb so I'm looking forward to that :)

My scan is on the 9th, so excited but also so anxious about it!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Welcome to all the newbies, the September Sweetpeas are still coming thick and fast. I'm feeling much more relaxed this week after my scan on Tuesday. I feel like I've got this little glow inside me. Pregnancy is sooo exciting. XXX


----------



## MrsKnapp

Gemma Simone said:


> hi girls - can i join you? i got my bfp a few days ago. my due date will be september 25th. i've had a chemical pregnancy before so i'm trying not to get my hopes up but its difficult as i'm reaallllly excited as well!!! how are you all feeling? symptoms started yet?
> xx

Hi GemmaSimone! I just wanna say your due - according to your ticker 1 day after me!:happydance:

Just wanna say I live in Wokingham - about 15 mins from Reading! You never know we could be at tha RBH at the same time doing antenatal stuff and even giving birth!!!:thumbup: Wouldnt that be lovely!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Can I join in? I'm Amanda, got my bfp a bit over a week ago, and from lmp am due 9/18!!! I'm a little bit nervous because I had a missed miscarriage a few months ago, so am hoping my doctor will allow me to get a scan around 10/12 weeks to make sure everything is okay this time around :)


----------



## LadyGecko

can i join ladies, im due 26th sept :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Can u add me too please? Due Sept 28th

Hi :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Lots of newbies! Congrats all!

Have now booked my midwife appointment for the 2nd of Feb (I'll be just over 9wks) and I have my scan on the 24th of Feb when I'll be 12+5!

Quite exciting I think. Did have a quiet couple of days with lack if symptoms and was worried but that didn't last long :)

XxX


----------



## mrst10

Can I join you too please ladies?! BFP on the 17th edd 21st Sept xx


----------



## lintu

3boys said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> thanx guys, someone's just pointed out to me that technically I would only be 5wks pregnant, its 7 weeks since my last period, so 2.5mm is bang on for 5 weeks.
> 
> thats good news hun, its been 6wks since my last period but i know i only ovulated 2 wks ago making me 4 wks pregnant but if i was to put my lmp into a calculator it would say 6wks pregnant even though im not.Click to expand...

Spoken to the dr apparently they take those two weeks in to consideration :cry: so looks like i just have to wait for my next scan Thursday to see if there has been any change if not I have to have a D&C, :cry: Cant believe how i'v gone from totaly happy to my world falling down around me :shrug:

I have everything crossed that my lil bean was just hiding and everything will be fine for Thursday, but I think I know its not going to be:cry:


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun, but ive heard loads of storys over the years of docs not being able to see baby and when the woman goes back everything is fine! so fx for you! x x


----------



## vickysmith

Hi, I am due on the 29th, can you add me please?


----------



## emma77

lintu said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> thanx guys, someone's just pointed out to me that technically I would only be 5wks pregnant, its 7 weeks since my last period, so 2.5mm is bang on for 5 weeks.
> 
> thats good news hun, its been 6wks since my last period but i know i only ovulated 2 wks ago making me 4 wks pregnant but if i was to put my lmp into a calculator it would say 6wks pregnant even though im not.Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken to the dr apparently they take those two weeks in to consideration :cry: so looks like i just have to wait for my next scan Thursday to see if there has been any change if not I have to have a D&C, :cry: Cant believe how i'v gone from totaly happy to my world falling down around me :shrug:
> 
> I have everything crossed that my lil bean was just hiding and everything will be fine for Thursday, but I think I know its not going to be:cry:Click to expand...

I know am probably not allowed to do this but have a look at this thread on mumsnet:
https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregna...gestational-sac-and-yolk-sac-but-no-fetus-yet

They make mistakes on this all the time and seems like so many people can be worried unnecessarily.

xx


----------



## lintu

That's fab Emma thanx so much xxxxx


----------



## vanillastar

Hey girls. Just wondering if I could join you guys? I'm pregnant with #2 EDD September 23rd


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hi all,
Please can I have an angel smiley against my username (17th Sept). 
Baby flew away today.
Thankyou


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hugs PR x


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im Sooooo sorry Pheonix! Big Hugs xxx


----------



## brunette

Can I join? Due 23rd Sept


----------



## Elegentric

I'm so sorry for your loss Phoenix!


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry for you loss PhoenixRising. :hugs2:


----------



## PhoenixRising

Thanks all,
Good Luck with all your September Sweet Peas!


----------



## 3boys

so sorry phoenix! x x


----------



## lintu

:hugs: pheonix xxx


----------



## pink80

Sorry about your loss Phoenix :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry Phoenix :hugs:

My spotting turned into a heavier bleed on Thursday so just waiting for a scan in the morning but preparing for bad news :cry:


----------



## Elegentric

I've been having morning sickness since I found out I was pregnant but had only once thrown up.....until today! I've been up off and on since 3 a.m. becoming best friends with the toilet....not fun! It's about 9:15 here in Texas and I've already thrown up 5 times.....is this normal? I'm trying to eat saltines and drink ginger ale but the nausea still returns. I'm also having a lot of bowel moments...Help!


----------



## vanillastar

Im sorry for your loss Phoenix :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

So sorry for your loss Phoenix :hugs:

Welcome to all the new sweetpeas look forward to spending the next few months sharing our journey !:happydance:

List updated please let me know if ive missed anyone :thumbup:


----------



## KitKat

sorry for your loss Phoenix :hugs::hugs:

i dont really post much i guess because im in limbo at the min, i had my hcg levels checked at 5weeks 4days they where 1899 then 48hrs later they where 3100 so not doubling so they done a scan on friday which i should have been 6weeks and all they could see was a sac measuring around 5weeks wasnt sure if anything was in the sac, todays hcg have almost doubled they have gone up to 5434 midwife sounded positive on the phone said not all pregnanys hcg levels double and still go on to be healthy full term babys so fingers crossed everything is ok and baby grows well, i have a scan on friday at 3pm not sure how im going to get through the waiting game this week, hope everyone is well 

:flower:


----------



## heather1212

Phoenix, I'm so sorry for your loss

heather xx


----------



## Samantha675

Elegentric said:


> I've been having morning sickness since I found out I was pregnant but had only once thrown up.....until today! I've been up off and on since 3 a.m. becoming best friends with the toilet....not fun! It's about 9:15 here in Texas and I've already thrown up 5 times.....is this normal? I'm trying to eat saltines and drink ginger ale but the nausea still returns. I'm also having a lot of bowel moments...Help!

Could be the MS, but sounds more like a bug. I hope you feel better soon.

Where in TX are you?


----------



## Neversaynever

So sorry Pheonix :hugs:

XxX


----------



## ladikat01

I'm so sorry Pheonix :hugs:


----------



## MerryMint

Sorry for you loss Phoenix:hug:

KitKat and PinkPolkaDot, I am saying prayers for both of you... I hope all goes well and your little beans are safe and sound.

I had a very successful weekend keeping the news from the in-laws who came into town to visit. I even had the waitress at dinner last night slipping me apple juice in a wine glass to throw off suspicion. I was super worried it would be totally obvious because I haven't been able to go an hour all week without peeing or stuffing my face, but I just kept granola bars in my purse and ate them when I went to the bathroom :) So, unless they didn't buy my excuses for running to the bathroom more often (i.e. "whew, drank too much tea this morning!"), I think we're in the clear...


----------



## Nanaki

I have been away for weekend visited my mum, and I feel so sickly and food has put me off and trying to eat but dont want to! I think it is different this time around, and fed up with coughs but it is not that bad! 

Off on food is normal? 

So sorry Phoenix! Hope u will get what u wanted one day. Xxx


----------



## Sparky8795

I have no interest in food either. I know I should be eating well but nothing is appealing to me. Really just started this week, been a bit queasy but no sickness so I am trying not to complain to much. 

Making some comfort food today, hoping it will entice me! lol


----------



## BabyJojo

Hi everyone,
I just joined today. I went in for my first OBGYN visit, which I guess was a little late... as apparently I'm 7W pregnant already. EEK! I sound like such a slow poke compared to everyone else. Last period was Nov 22. Estimated due date is Sept 7, 2011. I think I ovulated late (18 days instead of 14, due to stress) and I think my baby is really only 6 w along. I did all my regular tests. I didn't know that I could get an ultrasound so soon and was shocked when my doc shoved this pole up me and suddenly she's like "there's your little baby". I was shocked. I mean, its a little bean, 1.3CM long and i even saw its heart fluttering. I can't believe I'm already so far along!! I only found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago!

I'm nervous but excited. Its hard because I dont want to tell anyone until 15 weeks after the genetic tests are all done. I had a friend have a miscarriage and everyone knew she was pregnant...and then ppl were wondering what happened :(. I'm trying not to stress but the toughest part is not having anyone to talk to.

I had a bit of spotting and thats what sent me to see the OBGYN this week. She said i have a fragile cervix.... friable cervix that bleeds easily and she said shes not concerned as i'm not bleeding internally. she says its normal to spot. 

So far... the only symptom I've had is gas. No nausea. no vomiting. Only a tad more tired than usual. But I don't feel pregnant at all. Its just the gas. I am a farting machine. It won't stop. I heard its the progesterone that causes the gas. I have to rush to the bathroom at work to pass gas because it sounds like an explosion. It is so embarassing. That's the only side effect I've had and its just awful. I knock myself out with the stench.

Looking forward to reading the posts on here!


----------



## vanillastar

Anyone else feeling really bloated? I have been so bloated lately. I went and got a pregnancy belly band so I could wear my jeans unbuttoned. Not supposed to have to do that this early. :(


----------



## Browning

BabyJojo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just joined today. I went in for my first OBGYN visit, which I guess was a little late... as apparently I'm 7W pregnant already. EEK! I sound like such a slow poke compared to everyone else. Last period was Nov 22. Estimated due date is Sept 7, 2011. I think I ovulated late (18 days instead of 14, due to stress) and I think my baby is really only 6 w along. I did all my regular tests. I didn't know that I could get an ultrasound so soon and was shocked when my doc shoved this pole up me and suddenly she's like "there's your little baby". I was shocked. I mean, its a little bean, 1.3CM long and i even saw its heart fluttering. I can't believe I'm already so far along!! I only found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I'm nervous but excited. Its hard because I dont want to tell anyone until 15 weeks after the genetic tests are all done. I had a friend have a miscarriage and everyone knew she was pregnant...and then ppl were wondering what happened :(. I'm trying not to stress but the toughest part is not having anyone to talk to.
> 
> I had a bit of spotting and thats what sent me to see the OBGYN this week. She said i have a fragile cervix.... friable cervix that bleeds easily and she said shes not concerned as i'm not bleeding internally. she says its normal to spot.
> 
> So far... the only symptom I've had is gas. No nausea. no vomiting. Only a tad more tired than usual. But I don't feel pregnant at all. Its just the gas. I am a farting machine. It won't stop. I heard its the progesterone that causes the gas. I have to rush to the bathroom at work to pass gas because it sounds like an explosion. It is so embarassing. That's the only side effect I've had and its just awful. I knock myself out with the stench.
> 
> Looking forward to reading the posts on here!

lol at babyjojo your post made me laugh 'you knock yourself out with the stench :dohh: lol me 2. I am 4 week and a bit and i keep getting loads of gas. I had loads of gas before i was pregnant now it seems to have doubled lol:haha: Apart from that i don't have any symptoms :happydance:.
Thank you for making me laugh good luck with your pregnancy. Good luck everyone here to 2011 yummy mummies :hugs:


----------



## Elegentric

Samantha- I'm in the Dallas area.

Update on the nausea and vomiting....finally called my doctor after 12 hours of vomiting...they called in Zofran for me. I just took it and the vomiting has stopped but not the nausea. If it doesn't work, I have to go to the hospital to be evaluated for dehydration.


----------



## Browning

Can i be added to the September sweet peas please? I am due around 29-28-27 September depending on which due calculator u use lol:happydance: I found out 13DPO. Congrats!! 2 every1 that is expecting.
This is my first baby and i am so excited and loving every min of it. I can't wait to have my lil miracle wrap up in my arms, you're the first thing i think about when i get up in the morning and the last thing i think about at night. Mummy love you so much:hugs:I hope ur all well and am here if any1 wants a chat.
Good luck hope everyone have a successful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## BabyJojo

Hey Browning,

Yah the gas started probably when I was around 4 weeks and when I didn't even know I was pregnant. I am getting bloating too. I mean I'm 7 weeks and I already have a bump. I dont think its the baby bump, but more of a tummy bump. Either way I am very thin, and I have no idea how I will hide this bump for 2 more months at work. I dont want them to know I'm pregnant, but a small bump on me will be so obvious. I'm freaking out because I have to be very careful what to wear as everything seems to show my bump :(. I will definitely be wearing more pants, blazers... empire tops... and sucking it in every chance I get. I dont want to tell anyone til 15 wks when I have the genetic testing done. I dont think this fat bump of mine will hold :(



Browning said:


> BabyJojo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just joined today. I went in for my first OBGYN visit, which I guess was a little late... as apparently I'm 7W pregnant already. EEK! I sound like such a slow poke compared to everyone else. Last period was Nov 22. Estimated due date is Sept 7, 2011. I think I ovulated late (18 days instead of 14, due to stress) and I think my baby is really only 6 w along. I did all my regular tests. I didn't know that I could get an ultrasound so soon and was shocked when my doc shoved this pole up me and suddenly she's like "there's your little baby". I was shocked. I mean, its a little bean, 1.3CM long and i even saw its heart fluttering. I can't believe I'm already so far along!! I only found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I'm nervous but excited. Its hard because I dont want to tell anyone until 15 weeks after the genetic tests are all done. I had a friend have a miscarriage and everyone knew she was pregnant...and then ppl were wondering what happened :(. I'm trying not to stress but the toughest part is not having anyone to talk to.
> 
> I had a bit of spotting and thats what sent me to see the OBGYN this week. She said i have a fragile cervix.... friable cervix that bleeds easily and she said shes not concerned as i'm not bleeding internally. she says its normal to spot.
> 
> So far... the only symptom I've had is gas. No nausea. no vomiting. Only a tad more tired than usual. But I don't feel pregnant at all. Its just the gas. I am a farting machine. It won't stop. I heard its the progesterone that causes the gas. I have to rush to the bathroom at work to pass gas because it sounds like an explosion. It is so embarassing. That's the only side effect I've had and its just awful. I knock myself out with the stench.
> 
> Looking forward to reading the posts on here!
> 
> lol at babyjojo your post made me laugh 'you knock yourself out with the stench :dohh: lol me 2. I am 4 week and a bit and i keep getting loads of gas. I had loads of gas before i was pregnant now it seems to have doubled lol:haha: Apart from that i don't have any symptoms :happydance:.
> Thank you for making me laugh good luck with your pregnancy. Good luck everyone here to 2011 yummy mummies :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## ladikat01

Ugh. I think I have a sinus infection. I'm used to getting them but I'm off my normal asthma meds and I can't take decongestants so I'm pretty miserable now. I'll go see my doctor tomorrow, probably need an antibiotic. Hope everone else is doing well!


----------



## Browning

BabyJojo said:


> Hey Browning,
> 
> Yah the gas started probably when I was around 4 weeks and when I didn't even know I was pregnant. I am getting bloating too. I mean I'm 7 weeks and I already have a bump. I dont think its the baby bump, but more of a tummy bump. Either way I am very thin, and I have no idea how I will hide this bump for 2 more months at work. I dont want them to know I'm pregnant, but a small bump on me will be so obvious. I'm freaking out because I have to be very careful what to wear as everything seems to show my bump :(. I will definitely be wearing more pants, blazers... empire tops... and sucking it in every chance I get. I dont want to tell anyone til 15 wks when I have the genetic testing done. I dont think this fat bump of mine will hold :(
> 
> 
> 
> Browning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyJojo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just joined today. I went in for my first OBGYN visit, which I guess was a little late... as apparently I'm 7W pregnant already. EEK! I sound like such a slow poke compared to everyone else. Last period was Nov 22. Estimated due date is Sept 7, 2011. I think I ovulated late (18 days instead of 14, due to stress) and I think my baby is really only 6 w along. I did all my regular tests. I didn't know that I could get an ultrasound so soon and was shocked when my doc shoved this pole up me and suddenly she's like "there's your little baby". I was shocked. I mean, its a little bean, 1.3CM long and i even saw its heart fluttering. I can't believe I'm already so far along!! I only found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I'm nervous but excited. Its hard because I dont want to tell anyone until 15 weeks after the genetic tests are all done. I had a friend have a miscarriage and everyone knew she was pregnant...and then ppl were wondering what happened :(. I'm trying not to stress but the toughest part is not having anyone to talk to.
> 
> I had a bit of spotting and thats what sent me to see the OBGYN this week. She said i have a fragile cervix.... friable cervix that bleeds easily and she said shes not concerned as i'm not bleeding internally. she says its normal to spot.
> 
> So far... the only symptom I've had is gas. No nausea. no vomiting. Only a tad more tired than usual. But I don't feel pregnant at all. Its just the gas. I am a farting machine. It won't stop. I heard its the progesterone that causes the gas. I have to rush to the bathroom at work to pass gas because it sounds like an explosion. It is so embarassing. That's the only side effect I've had and its just awful. I knock myself out with the stench.
> 
> Looking forward to reading the posts on here!
> 
> lol at babyjojo your post made me laugh 'you knock yourself out with the stench :dohh: lol me 2. I am 4 week and a bit and i keep getting loads of gas. I had loads of gas before i was pregnant now it seems to have doubled lol:haha: Apart from that i don't have any symptoms :happydance:.
> Thank you for making me laugh good luck with your pregnancy. Good luck everyone here to 2011 yummy mummies :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


Hi babyJojo
So how far gone were you when you found out you were expecting?Were you TTC? or was it NTNP lol:haha:. I found out for sure 14DPO using a digital :test:. I kind of suspected i might be pregnant before i test but i didn't want to get my hopes up. I don't want anyone else to know apart from my OH until my 12 week scan. Work finding out will be the worst thing ever :nope: I am not even going to try and tell my mum at the moment neither because she a devout Christian and i don't know how she will take the news because me and my OH ain't married and we not thinking of getting married anytime soon. I don't need her lecture at the moment i don't want anyone to spoil my happiness :cloud9:I don't know what i am going to do when i start to show. I am a very slim person size 8-10 at the moment and i always wear tight clothes so switching to baggy going to look weird and bring unwanted attention to myself. But i have no choice i am going to wear a lot of baggy clothes and buy those big underwear that hold your belly in lol. I am sure your bump is not as big as you think it is :hugs:. xx


----------



## 3boys

is anyone else cramping? if so how would you describe them?


----------



## pinkpolkadot

MerryMint said:


> KitKat and PinkPolkaDot, I am saying prayers for both of you... I hope all goes well and your little beans are safe and sound.

Thanks MerryMint. Just got back from the scan and amazingly everything is fine, we saw baby with little flickering heartbeat, so relieved! :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2Ben

pinkpolkadot said:


> MerryMint said:
> 
> 
> KitKat and PinkPolkaDot, I am saying prayers for both of you... I hope all goes well and your little beans are safe and sound.
> 
> Thanks MerryMint. Just got back from the scan and amazingly everything is fine, we saw baby with little flickering heartbeat, so relieved! :cloud9:Click to expand...

That is such good news! :hugs:


----------



## KitKat

pinkpolkadot said:


> MerryMint said:
> 
> 
> KitKat and PinkPolkaDot, I am saying prayers for both of you... I hope all goes well and your little beans are safe and sound.
> 
> Thanks MerryMint. Just got back from the scan and amazingly everything is fine, we saw baby with little flickering heartbeat, so relieved! :cloud9:Click to expand...

thats great news pinkpolkadot great to see that little heart beating away isnt it, i have my scan this friday im now convinced i have a blighted ovam the wait to friday is driving me nuts :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

hey all just back from doctors and she has booked me in for a reasurrance scan for next friday because of a mmc in the past. I didnt expect that, im so delighted hopefully it will put my mind at ease! x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

KitKat said:


> thats great news pinkpolkadot great to see that little heart beating away isnt it, i have my scan this friday im now convinced i have a blighted ovam the wait to friday is driving me nuts :wacko:

Thanks ladies :flower:

KitKat best of luck with your scan, keep a PMA (I know it's hard, I lost my PMA and was so surprised to hear good news today) :hugs: I know what it's like, the more time you have to wait the more things run through your mind. Your MW sounds positive so that's a good sign :flower:


----------



## KitKat

pinkpolkadot said:


> KitKat said:
> 
> 
> thats great news pinkpolkadot great to see that little heart beating away isnt it, i have my scan this friday im now convinced i have a blighted ovam the wait to friday is driving me nuts :wacko:
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> KitKat best of luck with your scan, keep a PMA (I know it's hard, I lost my PMA and was so surprised to hear good news today) :hugs: I know what it's like, the more time you have to wait the more things run through your mind. Your MW sounds positive so that's a good sign :flower:Click to expand...

thanks love i think because i have had losses in the past im just expecting it to be another loss, this was a surprise pregnancy but still very much wanted . i will keep you all posted Xx:flower:


----------



## Browning

3boys said:


> is anyone else cramping? if so how would you describe them?

Hello 3boys. Sorry that you're cramping i understand why you're worried :nope: but i heard from lot of woman on here its 'normal':thumbup: just as long as its not heavy:nope: and you don't have any severe pains with it. If in any doubt i think you should visit your Doc to get piece of mind .:hugs: I hope you have a successful pregnancy and a healthy :baby:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, i did go to the docs this morning! x x


----------



## heather1212

3boys, I had cramping from before I got my bfp, basically it felt just like I was on my period, I had the cramping for about a week then it died off.

Well, this morning I've had a bit of a trauma! While at work I had some pinky red discharge, boy did it freak me out! So I rang my midwife who rang the epu where they had a cancellation this morning, so I had to bomb home from work and pick my husband up on the way to make the appointment!
So anyway, I got an ultrasound and there was our little baby with it's little heart beating! Made it feel so real seeing it on the screen! They even gave us a picture!
They couldn't see on the scan where the bleeding came from, but weirdly my period would be due right now if I wasn't pregnant, don't know if that's related at all?!
So I'm 8 weeks today and the baby measure at 8 weeks 2 days.
I'm so relieved but I'm just hoping this spotting goes away!

Heather x


----------



## Elegentric

3 boys, My cramping felt like menstrual cramps but went away in my 5th week.

By the way, all the vomiting and diarrhea yesterday turned out to be a stomach bug.No fun, though I am thankful it wasn't just MS because if it was......I wouldn't know how I was going to last until my 2nd trimester. The vomiting finally stopped after I took Zofran (great stuff!).


----------



## wanna_baby

3boys said:


> is anyone else cramping? if so how would you describe them?

Hi 3boys,
I have slight cramping and discomfort in my abdominal.. mainly on the left side.. I saw the Doc on Saturday so when I mentioned it to him, he asked me to get a scan which is scheduled for next Tuesday.. >can't wait till that day to see if everything' sok..

The Doc said one of the reasons for cramping is, I don't want to scare you, is Ectopic pregnancy...

I really hope that's not the case for us and have my fingers crossed for us.
I'd say best way to relax is to get a scan and see if all is ok in there...


----------



## Missy.

Congrats to all the new mamas to join us :) can't believe how many september mums theres going to be!

Hope everyone is feeling well :) my MS has disapeared thank god! x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies. Please remove me as I am currently miscarrying. God bless you all.


----------



## sunflower30

I'm so sorry ready4onemore


----------



## pinkpolkadot

So sorry ready4onemore :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

So sorry ready4onemore :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

`so sorry!


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry to hear that Ready4onemore. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

3boys - I had some cramping at around week 5 - it seems to have mostly stopped now. Was pretty mild but a bit worrying at times as it was mostly on the right side. 

Just home from Zumba. Asked the GP if it was okay to keep going to Zumba and she okayed it. I actually feel a bit less tired than I have on other nights after coming from work. My Zumba instructor is about 6months pregnant and still boogeying away - not sure if I will last that long but will keep going while I can. :dance:

I am finding that by the end of the day I have a slight bump and it is quite firm but in the morning it is not really there. I am a little concerned about how long I will fit into my work pants for as they are a bit on the tight side (around the waist) anyway. They just have to fit for about two more weeks as I will be announcing to staff at work after Ob appt on 9th Feb. Maybe Zumba will help with that :shrug:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, i read that drinking water helps so ive been drining loads today and it seems to be helping! x x


----------



## wanna_baby

So sorry about your loss ready4onemore...

I am freaking out a little myself... as I've been having this sharp pain on my right side since yesterday afternoon.... I heard cramping is normal but not pain...
I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning... can not wait till the scan.... I just hope a miracle happens and the little bean is ok...
Everyone please pray for me ladies....
I can't loose this little joy.... I've waited sooo long to get to this place....


----------



## 3boys

i hope all is well tomorrow! x x


----------



## MerryMint

So sorry to hear ready4onemore.


----------



## pink80

So sorry for your loss ready4onemore.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I hope it goes well for you tomorrow wanna_baby :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine there are so many aches and pains going on that I had no idea about, nobody tells you these things! Thank god for you guys :flower:


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks Pinkpolkadot.
IT's so true.. especially with the first baby, we don't know if it's normal or something to worry about...
And when you read all these things that could go wrong during the first 3 months, you can't help but to worry.....
Really hope you are right and everything's ok with me....


----------



## sleonie

I'm due on 28th September!!! Can you add me? Thank you!


----------



## BabyJojo

Hi Browning,

I think I was 5 weeks before I realized I was pregnant... I went to my OBGYN and found out I was 7W 3days and could not believe it. We just started trying in December and I didn't expect it to happen so fast. I just thought my period was late. I took the preg test when I was over 2 weeks late for my period... and it was so shocked when I saw two lines and it was positive! I dont want work to find out either...that would be SOOO bad. I think once you reach past the 12-15 wk mark, when your mom knows... she might get upset at first, but she has to be happy for you as its her grandchild.

I'm tiny... like 4 or 6... I'm wearing pantyhose and a tank top to smooth out the bump I have. Most of my clothes are fairly form fitting....and so...this is very hard to hide. I'm 8W now and I want to hide it for another 7 W... I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I"M GONNA MANAGE IT!!!. 

How is your pregnancy going? How do I email you on here privately? I'm so new to this. 


Hi babyJojo
So how far gone were you when you found out you were expecting?Were you TTC? or was it NTNP lol:haha:. I found out for sure 14DPO using a digital :test:. I kind of suspected i might be pregnant before i test but i didn't want to get my hopes up. I don't want anyone else to know apart from my OH until my 12 week scan. Work finding out will be the worst thing ever :nope: I am not even going to try and tell my mum at the moment neither because she a devout Christian and i don't know how she will take the news because me and my OH ain't married and we not thinking of getting married anytime soon. I don't need her lecture at the moment i don't want anyone to spoil my happiness :cloud9:I don't know what i am going to do when i start to show. I am a very slim person size 8-10 at the moment and i always wear tight clothes so switching to baggy going to look weird and bring unwanted attention to myself. But i have no choice i am going to wear a lot of baggy clothes and buy those big underwear that hold your belly in lol. I am sure your bump is not as big as you think it is :hugs:. xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## minkysouth1

Pinkpolkadot - soo pleased that everything is ok with your little bean. It's the most incredible thing to see your baby on the scan, isn't it? I was amazed that the head and body were so clearly defined at just 7 1/2 weeks. I have felt much more relaxed over the last week, so I hope you're less anxious now too.

wanna-baby - good luck. I've got everything crossed for you.

Pheonixrising and Ready4onemore - sorry for your loss. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Talking of bumps, over the last three or four days, I seem to have added about 3 months worth of pregnancy bump. As my baby can't be much bigger than a bean, that means my 'bump' is 99% bloat, gas and blubber! Arrgghhhhh! Anyone else is this situation? I'm hoping I can keep out of the elasticated waist maternity wear for a bit longer as I'm only 8 wk 4 now.

I have now decided that, although I'm not making any general announcements till 12 weeks, if I see any friends and they ask directly (you don't have to be Einstein), I will tell them I'm pregnant. I was showing before my scan with my DS too, but it seems worse this time. Any other 2nd or 3rd or 6th timers notice that they're showing earlier than before? X


----------



## Samantha675

Elegentric said:


> 3 boys, My cramping felt like menstrual cramps but went away in my 5th week.
> 
> By the way, all the vomiting and diarrhea yesterday turned out to be a stomach bug.No fun, though I am thankful it wasn't just MS because if it was......I wouldn't know how I was going to last until my 2nd trimester. The vomiting finally stopped after I took Zofran (great stuff!).


Well not glad that it was a passing bug, because being sick sucks, but I am glad to hear it is not MS. 


I am cramping as well, as I did with my son. So annoying.


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck today with the scan wannababy.


----------



## Browning

BabyJojo said:


> Hi Browning,
> 
> I think I was 5 weeks before I realized I was pregnant... I went to my OBGYN and found out I was 7W 3days and could not believe it. We just started trying in December and I didn't expect it to happen so fast. I just thought my period was late. I took the preg test when I was over 2 weeks late for my period... and it was so shocked when I saw two lines and it was positive! I dont want work to find out either...that would be SOOO bad. I think once you reach past the 12-15 wk mark, when your mom knows... she might get upset at first, but she has to be happy for you as its her grandchild.
> 
> I'm tiny... like 4 or 6... I'm wearing pantyhose and a tank top to smooth out the bump I have. Most of my clothes are fairly form fitting....and so...this is very hard to hide. I'm 8W now and I want to hide it for another 7 W... I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I"M GONNA MANAGE IT!!!.
> 
> How is your pregnancy going? How do I email you on here privately? I'm so new to this.
> 
> Hi babyJojo
> So how far gone were you when you found out you were expecting?Were you TTC? or was it NTNP lol:haha:. I found out for sure 14DPO using a digital :test:. I kind of suspected i might be pregnant before i test but i didn't want to get my hopes up. I don't want anyone else to know apart from my OH until my 12 week scan. Work finding out will be the worst thing ever :nope: I am not even going to try and tell my mum at the moment neither because she a devout Christian and i don't know how she will take the news because me and my OH ain't married and we not thinking of getting married anytime soon. I don't need her lecture at the moment i don't want anyone to spoil my happiness :cloud9:I don't know what i am going to do when i start to show. I am a very slim person size 8-10 at the moment and i always wear tight clothes so switching to baggy going to look weird and bring unwanted attention to myself. But i have no choice i am going to wear a lot of baggy clothes and buy those big underwear that hold your belly in lol. I am sure your bump is not as big as you think it is :hugs:. xx

[/QUOTE]


Hello babyjojo How are you. Hope u r fine. 
To private message someone:
You have to go into your profile
click on *customize profile* (on the right hand side opposite your profile pics)
On the left hand side it says *control panel *(scroll down to private messages) underneath that you find (send new message). I add u as a friend , hope u don't mine it will be easier now for us to send messages to each other.:hugs: x I hope i made it clear for u


----------



## nearlythere38

minkysouth1 said:


> Talking of bumps, over the last three or four days, I seem to have added about 3 months worth of pregnancy bump. As my baby can't be much bigger than a bean, that means my 'bump' is 99% bloat, gas and blubber! Arrgghhhhh! Anyone else is this situation? I'm hoping I can keep out of the elasticated waist maternity wear for a bit longer as I'm only 8 wk 4 now.
> 
> I have now decided that, although I'm not making any general announcements till 12 weeks, if I see any friends and they ask directly (you don't have to be Einstein), I will tell them I'm pregnant. I was showing before my scan with my DS too, but it seems worse this time. Any other 2nd or 3rd or 6th timers notice that they're showing earlier than before? X

I am the same hun, with my first i didnt show until much later on, this is my second baby and Im only 7 weeks, but i seem to have 2 bumps going on, ive got a rather big one which like you, i assume is bloating, but its not going down at any point so its hard to hide! but further down where my c-section scar is i have a proper little bump too which i think is where the uterus is starting to swell upwards.

either way, its gonna be difficult to keep quiet for long and i might have to make the switch to maternity pants soon just for the comfort!:wacko:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

minkysouth1 said:


> Pinkpolkadot - soo pleased that everything is ok with your little bean. It's the most incredible thing to see your baby on the scan, isn't it? I was amazed that the head and body were so clearly defined at just 7 1/2 weeks. I have felt much more relaxed over the last week, so I hope you're less anxious now too.

Thanks minky, yes I am feeling much better now, glad you are too :thumbup: Yes it was amazing when we saw the bean and the little flickering heartbeat, especially since I was geared up for bad news!

The U/S lady did say that sometimes there are 2 sacs (ie twins) at the very beginning but one does not develop so the more I think about it the more I think this is maybe what happened as there was so much blood and the area of bleeding she showed me on the scan may have been where it was implanted.

Good luck today wanna_baby :flower:


----------



## wanna_baby

Ok, I just came back from the scan and feel soo relieved......
Everything looked normal and we even saw the littler heartbeat.... I was sooo happy to hear nothing else is going on down there, like an ectopic, or a cist... 
The technician lady was soo mean though.... she wasn't very helpful in answering the questions.... she wouldn't tell how big the bean is... she just said that all she can see is that the heart is beating... and she also confirmed I am 7 weeks.

We even got a pic. but I couldn't tell the head from the body though as someone here said they were able to at 7 1/2 weeks...

oh well, i am just so glad the bean is ok... and it feels so real now....

Thanks ladies for your prayers for me...


----------



## joey300187

congrats thats fab we had our 6 week scan today ;) saw heart beating but like u couldnt tell head from feet hehe xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Fantastic news wanna_baby and joey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Great news both! I'm starting to get really anxious. My scan is only on the 10 Feb - feels like ages away still :( I'm even thinking of paying for an earlier one but I know that is just a waste of money considering I'm having an early one on the NHS.


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks ladies.

MomtoBen, Couldn't you say you are feeling some pain and concered about the baby and get your doc to refer you to an earlier scan??

Cause that's what Happened to me, I don't think I was suppose to get a scan till March... But I voiced my concern regarding the cramps, and the doc said to go get a scan... Which worked out cause I feel so much relieved now..

Before that I was worried, that they are not going ot find anything in there... hehe...
this definelty made it more real!!


----------



## mrst10

Hi girls! Aww so glad all is well with you all cant wait for my 12 week scan, seems ages away though! Is anyone else cramping as frequent as me :( it is just like period pains but jeez off and on all day :( xx


----------



## nearlythere38

mrst10 said:


> Hi girls! Aww so glad all is well with you all cant wait for my 12 week scan, seems ages away though! Is anyone else cramping as frequent as me :( it is just like period pains but jeez off and on all day :( xx

how far on are you hun? im 7 weeks and i am still cramping, its not bad but its frequent and a bit uncomfy, especially when it plays on your mind


----------



## wanna_baby

if you asked me yesterday, I would have said the same thing about cramping that I am soo worried....
But really, it could just be your uterus adjusting to grow the baby or just legiments stretching....

Try not to worry ladies.. All will be fine!!


----------



## mrst10

nearlythere38 said:


> mrst10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Aww so glad all is well with you all cant wait for my 12 week scan, seems ages away though! Is anyone else cramping as frequent as me :( it is just like period pains but jeez off and on all day :( xx
> 
> how far on are you hun? im 7 weeks and i am still cramping, its not bad but its frequent and a bit uncomfy, especially when it plays on your mindClick to expand...

Im 6+1 according to lmp, glad Im not alone, its freaking me out a bit!xx


----------



## Nanaki

mrst10, is it your first? 

I can understand why worried too much! You will be fine :hugs:

I dont have any crampings going on at the moment as seeing it will be my 2nd. Xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Bigger on 2nd uhm yes! Major bloat going on. Good job I told work cos everyone finds it highly amusing!! 
Glad your scan was fab Hun, can't wait for mine, got midwife tue but no date for scan as yet


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies

How are you all?? I think I'm a bit mad, before I found out I was pregnant I had been training for the London Moonwalk in May, so I've told myself that I'll still be able to do it... What do you ladies think...? I've just done a 5 mile walk and I feel ok, just a little bit tired...


----------



## Missy.

ready4onemore - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

I'm still waiting for my bloody letter to come in the post with my scan date, wish it would hurry up! 

Hope everyone is feeling well :) x


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi I'm due 27th sep, can I join please? I thought I already had, pregnancy brain already!


----------



## MerryMint

Lanyloo said:


> Hi I'm due 27th sep, can I join please? I thought I already had, pregnancy brain already!

Hi Lanyloo - we're due on the same day!

Well, had my first appointment with the nurse today. Had to fill about 8 tubes with blood and, of course, pee in a cup (NOT a problem lately). She said I would have my ultrasound at 20 weeks, but that my Dr. may do one at my next appointment to determine my due date because of my crazy long cycles :) Next appointment is on February 7 - can't wait!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hi, I'm also due Sept. 27th!!!! I've had my hcg levels checks, they're definitely increasing! I'll have my early scan Feb. 4th! 

Wishing everyone a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## BabyJojo

Browning, I added you to contact. BUt i still dont see how to send you a private message. I see you're online. I'm such a newbie.



Browning said:


> BabyJojo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Browning,
> 
> I think I was 5 weeks before I realized I was pregnant... I went to my OBGYN and found out I was 7W 3days and could not believe it. We just started trying in December and I didn't expect it to happen so fast. I just thought my period was late. I took the preg test when I was over 2 weeks late for my period... and it was so shocked when I saw two lines and it was positive! I dont want work to find out either...that would be SOOO bad. I think once you reach past the 12-15 wk mark, when your mom knows... she might get upset at first, but she has to be happy for you as its her grandchild.
> 
> I'm tiny... like 4 or 6... I'm wearing pantyhose and a tank top to smooth out the bump I have. Most of my clothes are fairly form fitting....and so...this is very hard to hide. I'm 8W now and I want to hide it for another 7 W... I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I"M GONNA MANAGE IT!!!.
> 
> How is your pregnancy going? How do I email you on here privately? I'm so new to this.
> 
> Hi babyJojo
> So how far gone were you when you found out you were expecting?Were you TTC? or was it NTNP lol:haha:. I found out for sure 14DPO using a digital :test:. I kind of suspected i might be pregnant before i test but i didn't want to get my hopes up. I don't want anyone else to know apart from my OH until my 12 week scan. Work finding out will be the worst thing ever :nope: I am not even going to try and tell my mum at the moment neither because she a devout Christian and i don't know how she will take the news because me and my OH ain't married and we not thinking of getting married anytime soon. I don't need her lecture at the moment i don't want anyone to spoil my happiness :cloud9:I don't know what i am going to do when i start to show. I am a very slim person size 8-10 at the moment and i always wear tight clothes so switching to baggy going to look weird and bring unwanted attention to myself. But i have no choice i am going to wear a lot of baggy clothes and buy those big underwear that hold your belly in lol. I am sure your bump is not as big as you think it is :hugs:. xxClick to expand...


Hello babyjojo How are you. Hope u r fine. 
To private message someone:
You have to go into your profile
click on *customize profile* (on the right hand side opposite your profile pics)
On the left hand side it says *control panel *(scroll down to private messages) underneath that you find (send new message). I add u as a friend , hope u don't mine it will be easier now for us to send messages to each other.:hugs: x I hope i made it clear for u[/QUOTE]


----------



## sunflower30

I met with my midwife for the first time today, it went well and she seems really nice. Also had my blood work done. Now just waiting to hear back about when my first ultrasound will be... they're going to do an early scan to check the due date because I had crazy long cycles. Can't wait!! :) Hope all is well with my little bean, this is such a waiting game...


----------



## emma77

Welcome newbies. :hi::hi:

I wonder what fruit / vegetable I am now. I think an olive?


----------



## MsJMouse

hi all. hope you all had or are having a good day. 

Ughh what a day! The other lady at work who is 18wks pregnant asked me flat out if I was pregnant today and I didn't want to tell her as I am waiting to see the ob before telling most people (told my boss cause I thought that was the right thing to do but asked him to keep it quiet) so I told her I was still waiting - as in still on the two week wait cycle. I hate lying but seriously if I wanted everyone to know right now - everyone would know about it. :growlmad:

Plus to top it off I had cramping low down on the right side on and off all day so I wasn't particularly comfortable and peeing myself silly at times (hoping that no one was paying too much attention to me ducking out the toilet every 20mins or so at one point).

Now I am on hold to try and get my tickets to Wicked (which was postponed due to flooding) changed. Only been on hold for 28 mins so far. By the time the call is answered the staff will have gone home for the day!! 

Sorry for the rant but bring on Wednesday 9th Feb - first appt to see ob and also hopefully first scan!!:happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

MsJMouse said:


> hi all. hope you all had or are having a good day.
> 
> Ughh what a day! The other lady at work who is 18wks pregnant asked me flat out if I was pregnant today and I didn't want to tell her as I am waiting to see the ob before telling most people (told my boss cause I thought that was the right thing to do but asked him to keep it quiet) so I told her I was still waiting - as in still on the two week wait cycle. I hate lying but seriously if I wanted everyone to know right now - everyone would know about it. :growlmad:
> 
> Plus to top it off I had cramping low down on the right side on and off all day so I wasn't particularly comfortable and peeing myself silly at times (hoping that no one was paying too much attention to me ducking out the toilet every 20mins or so at one point).
> 
> Now I am on hold to try and get my tickets to Wicked (which was postponed due to flooding) changed. Only been on hold for 28 mins so far. By the time the call is answered the staff will have gone home for the day!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but bring on Wednesday 9th Feb - first appt to see ob and also hopefully first scan!!:happydance:

I think it's so rude for people to ask whether or not someone is pregnant - as you say, if we were ready to tell them, we would! Don't feel bad for lying - by asking you such a personal question, they should expect to be lied to! I'm in a similar position, one of my best friends asked me just after I found out if I was pregnant and I said no. I wasn't ready to tell anyone at that stage. The funny thing is, she asked me the same thing at the beginning of my last pregnancy and I also said no! When she found out that I was, she was a pit peeved so no doubt she will also be upset this time round! 

As much as I am looking forward to telling people - I also quite like it being a secret!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Mom2Ben said:


> I think it's so rude for people to ask whether or not someone is pregnant - as you say, if we were ready to tell them, we would! Don't feel bad for lying - by asking you such a personal question, they should expect to be lied to! I'm in a similar position, one of my best friends asked me just after I found out if I was pregnant and I said no. I wasn't ready to tell anyone at that stage. The funny thing is, she asked me the same thing at the beginning of my last pregnancy and I also said no! When she found out that I was, she was a pit peeved so no doubt she will also be upset this time round!
> 
> As much as I am looking forward to telling people - I also quite like it being a secret!

This is so true but I have to say I never realised until I was pregnant myself and have been guilty of asking people in the past!!! 

Quite a few of my friends have asked me (they suspect because I am not drinking and this is highly abnormal for me even though I thought my excuse was believable) and I have had to lie. We will tell them at 12 weeks. I don't want to tell them now when so much can go wrong but this obviously hasn't crossed their minds (like it didn't mine in the past).

I am not looking forward to the next couple of days as my auntie is visiting and she has called my mum 3 times to tell her she is dreaming I have had a baby so I am going to get cross examined by her no doubt :dohh:


----------



## CRWx

:hi:

thought i'd come & gate-grash; i'm Charlotte & i'm due on the 22nd September! (my dates) & i'm 6 weeks today :happydance: I've got my first scan in exactly 1 week on the 3rd of Feb and i'm so excited to see my little beanie! I've had really bad heartburn & a sicky feeling no actual sick yet though! So yeah! Hiiiiiiii
xxx


----------



## lintu

bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:

I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:


----------



## CRWx

oh hun, i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

pinkpolkadot said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> I think it's so rude for people to ask whether or not someone is pregnant - as you say, if we were ready to tell them, we would! Don't feel bad for lying - by asking you such a personal question, they should expect to be lied to! I'm in a similar position, one of my best friends asked me just after I found out if I was pregnant and I said no. I wasn't ready to tell anyone at that stage. The funny thing is, she asked me the same thing at the beginning of my last pregnancy and I also said no! When she found out that I was, she was a pit peeved so no doubt she will also be upset this time round!
> 
> As much as I am looking forward to telling people - I also quite like it being a secret!
> 
> This is so true but I have to say I never realised until I was pregnant myself and have been guilty of asking people in the past!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few of my friends have asked me (they suspect because I am not drinking and this is highly abnormal for me even though I thought my excuse was believable) and I have had to lie. We will tell them at 12 weeks. I don't want to tell them now when so much can go wrong but this obviously hasn't crossed their minds (like it didn't mine in the past).
> 
> I am not looking forward to the next couple of days as my auntie is visiting and she has called my mum 3 times to tell her she is dreaming I have had a baby so I am going to get cross examined by her no doubt :dohh:Click to expand...

This si so true! such an awkward postition to be in. i have only told 2 friends as 1 i dotn feel ready after 4 previou mc's to disclose this and 2 its my mums 50th on feb 14th and i want to surprise her with it although i still wont yet be 12 weeks i will have had another scan at 8 weeks by then and will feel confident enough to share (ive already had 2 scans, one yesterday with a good strong hb! yippeee ) my sister has already out me on the spot twice in front of a number of people declaring im pregnant and i found it so hard to lie and say im not (as if my cute little bean isnt there) i hate havign to lie not only because im a honest person but i feel in saying im not pregnant im sort of junxing it if that makes sense. I for one would never put someone on the spot and question if they are pregnant. when we're ready to spill we will

shame not everyone is this considerate

xxxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry lintu :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:

Im so so sorry sweetie. big hugs xxxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im sooooo sorry lintu xxx :hugs:

How come everyone is having midwife appointments at 5-6 weeks?? :shrug: I dont have an appt with a midwife untill im 9 weeks, then god knows after that when i get my scan!! :wacko:

Feel a bit left out!! lol xxx :cry::blush:


----------



## CRWx

i'm classed as high-risk because of my age & circumstances of my pregnancy before :hugs:


----------



## lintu

I had mine at 6 weeks, think every area do it differently.

In my area they like to do it between 6/8 weeks xxx


----------



## MerryMint

So sorry Lintu :(

I had an early appt because they think I'm further along (8 weeks according to LMP)


----------



## Tigerlilies

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:

I'm really sorry hun.


----------



## Nanaki

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:

So sorry, hun! My thoughts with you xxx


----------



## Lanyloo

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:


I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## 3boys

i am so sorry hun! x x


----------



## emma77

So sorry Lintu, I had everything crossed for you. Take care of yourself :hugs:

xx


----------



## Missy.

lintu - I'm sorry hun :hugs: x

MrsKnapp - I had an early midwife appointment because I'm not sure about my dates and they need to keep an eye on my blood pressure because I had pre-eclampsia in my last pregnancy. So i'll also have an earlier scan. x


----------



## RyliesMummy

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:

Awh Hun :hugs: My heart goes out to you :cry:


----------



## mrst10

Im so sorry Lintu xxxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:

Lintu - I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

I stared bleeding this morning. I knew things didn't feel right so I'm not hugely surprised. Over all I'm feeling ok. It happened early and right away. I'm glad to know I can get pregnant. I won't be back for awhile so. Good luck ladies. Happy 9months t you all.


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im so sorry samantha! My heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

So sorry Samantha :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Lintu, samantha I am so sorry! Same to all other girlies who's baby's have grown wings!

xx


----------



## MsJMouse

I am so sorry Lintu and Samantha. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

joey300187 said:


> This si so true! such an awkward postition to be in. i have only told 2 friends as 1 i dotn feel ready after 4 previou mc's to disclose this and 2 its my mums 50th on feb 14th and i want to surprise her with it although i still wont yet be 12 weeks i will have had another scan at 8 weeks by then and will feel confident enough to share (ive already had 2 scans, one yesterday with a good strong hb! yippeee ) my sister has already out me on the spot twice in front of a number of people declaring im pregnant and i found it so hard to lie and say im not (as if my cute little bean isnt there) i hate havign to lie not only because im a honest person but i feel in saying im not pregnant im sort of junxing it if that makes sense. I for one would never put someone on the spot and question if they are pregnant. when we're ready to spill we will
> 
> shame not everyone is this considerate
> 
> xxxx

We have told a couple of close friends and our parents and my boss but I definately can't say that I am that close to the lady who asked me at work. She told everyone at work fairly early but she has a number of complicating factors and has a lot of medical appts to make sure things are going well. As I haven't seen anyone since my GP appointment and have to wait till 10wks for the ob appt (and hopefully a scan) - we are waiting to tell everyone till after that point. I want to see a healthy scan before I go telling everyone plus most of the time I don't really feel that pregnant as I don't have any MS, only the occasional cramping (yesterday was a bit worse than it has been but still not like normal AF cramps), sore bb and tiredness - so if I am busy it is quite easy to almost forget that I am pregnant.


----------



## RyliesMummy

:hi: all, I'm due on the 25th Sept with baby no. 2 :)


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi RyliesMummy - congrats on your BFP.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Back at you MsJMouse!


----------



## sunflower30

So sorry Lintu and Samantha.


----------



## Browning

lintu said:


> bad news for me guys, been for my second scan this morning the gestational sac has grown but everything inside it hasnt :cry:
> 
> I am booked in for a D&C Monday :cry:


Sorry Lintu for your lost:cry::cry:. I hope in time u can heal from this tragedy. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Elegentric

Sorry for your losses Lintu and Samantha!


----------



## Neversaynever

So sorry Lintu and Samantha for your losses. :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Samantha675 said:


> I stared bleeding this morning. I knew things didn't feel right so I'm not hugely surprised. Over all I'm feeling ok. It happened early and right away. I'm glad to know I can get pregnant. I won't be back for awhile so. Good luck ladies. Happy 9months t you all.

I'm really sorry sweetie, I hope you're back very soon with your for-keeps baby.


----------



## wanna_baby

Sorry to hear about your loss Lintu and Samantha! Hope you gain the strength to go through this difficult time! :hugs:


----------



## BabyNo1

Aww so sorry for you both ;-( xx


----------



## 3boys

so sorry lintu and samantha for you loss! x x



I went for an early scan this morning and seen a gestational sac with nothing in it yet, but they also seen a 9mm hematoma so i have to go back nxt friday and see what happens


----------



## minkysouth1

Lintu and Samantha - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

Lintu and samantha im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

i havnt been around much the last few days my morning sickness has become midnight till 4am sickness and with a toddler 2 hours sleep insnt cutting it ! 

I also lost my nan on wednesday night so this week has been an emotional rollercoster !

I will update the list tomorrow 

Hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## Missy.

Samantha - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: x

momandpeanut - I'm sorry about your nan hun :hugs: x

Congrats to all the newbies! Has anyone got a bump forming yet? x


----------



## BabyJojo

lintu and samantha, i'm so sorry for your loss :(

i had question for everyone.... ok... so normally i drink socially for work...and i have a big work meeting coming up in a week and everybody is gonna be watching to see if i drink. what excuses can i say? i dont know what to say or how to react when ppl start offering me drinks. here are some i've thought of:

- i'm on 3-month detox cuz i drank too much on my 25-day xmas vaca..
- i'm on medication and it interacts (I'm a pharmacist so this may be too lame)
- my doc told me to stop drinking for a bit to see if my shortness of breath will go away...cuz i have asthma.

???????
other option is to ask bartender to give me a sprite with a lime wedge (virgin) or a orange juice virgin...


----------



## sam*~*louize

I would get something that resembles alcohol :) apple juice and lemonade lol! Don't let people buy you any! 

Girls I'm sorry for your heartache, been there myself, it does get easier :/


----------



## minkysouth1

Momandpeanut - really really sorry to hear about your nan. :hugs::hugs:

BabyJoJo - I agree with sam-louise. People can often tell when someone is lying, particularly if the story you invent is overly complex. Much easier to get in cahoots with the barman and have him prepare you a few 'vodka' orange juices. No one is going to taste your drink to check!


----------



## MerryMint

Get the barman to sneak you "specials." WAY easier - I did that with the in-laws last weekend and worked like a charm! I don't think I've ever given them an excuse why I can't drink, so any excuse would have been a huge red flag.

Missy, my stomach is SO big right now, but it's all bloat LOL. I look 6 months along! Glad it's winter and I can keep wearing big wool sweaters :)


----------



## MerryMint

Samantha and MomandPeanut:hug:


----------



## joey300187

please could you take me off the list. my baby grew its wings today xxxx


----------



## wanna_baby

Soo sorry about your loss Joey... :hugs:
How do you know when you miscarry? Did you start bleeding???

BabyJo, I agree with the rest, pretend like you are drinking instead of making excuses.... 
I did that last weekend. It was my best friend's 30th bash... and I had colorful virgin drinks in my hands all night long.. and no one suspected... And when it was time to take shots with the bday girl, I went to the bathroom said I was getting sick cause of so much drinking....


----------



## joey300187

i hada light bleed yesterday afternoon went to hosp had a scna baby ok and hb still there then during the night i woke to lots of blood and clots went to a and e they tookk hours but finally did a scan and said they cant see a pregnancy sac and to go back monday to check it all gone ;( xxx


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun! x x


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im soooo sorry for your loss Joey xxx

Im going out with the girls in a couple of weeks and was going to act like i was drinking, i know a couple of them are TTC too and dont wanna make it obvious i am pregnant as they have been trying alot longer than me and i'll feel like im rubbing it in their faces!
Its so hard when these days we mostly socialise while drinking! its quite bad really!


----------



## Missy.

MerryMint - I get evening bloat too but it definitely disappears on a morning! x

Joey - I'm so sorry hunny :hugs: x


----------



## RyliesMummy

So so sorry joey300187,
Massive hugs :hugs:
My heart goes out to you :cry:
x x x


----------



## MsJMouse

Joey - so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Joey, I'm so sorry, big hugs :hugs:

Things are not looking good for me, I passed 3 very large clots/tissue yesterday and dr said it looks like mc, just waiting for scan tomorrow to confirm :cry:


----------



## joey300187

ohh hunni, just set me off again. i'll pray for your baby. i have another scan 2morra to confirm as such think with me they just wanna check everything has passed as had mc before where i didnt pass everything naturally. please let me know how you get on.
its my birthday today and the amount of friends who know about the baby and have said "can i pop round with ur pressie" is unbelievable as if im insterested in presents today. i know they are prob trying to be nice but my baby just died! sorry just neede to rant. ;( x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks joey :flower: Yes I guess your friends are just trying to go on as normal and I think people find it hard to know what to do. I don't think anyone else can really understand how it feels until it happens and then everyone reacts differently, I know I didn't think it would be this hard.

Take care and I hope tomorrow is not too difficult :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi

Can you move me up the list to 1st Sept?

Thanks V Much

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Did you get scan dates hun, or diff ov dates or? I'm convinced theyre going to put me later dates again, they did with my LO!


----------



## RaspberryK

My previous cycle was 34 days days so had adjusted it but we to an early private scan and she said I was spot on for 28 day cycle and said I'm 9 weeks 3 days so I was very pleased! It does all depend on when in the cycle we ovulate and how long our LP's are etc. Do you think you Ov late or have an irregular cycle? I hope they don't move you back - must be very frustrating. 

x


----------



## BabyJojo

Pinkpolkadot,
I hope everything is okay with you. DId you have any other symptoms because the clots? For example, cramping, nausea...etc. Was it precipitated by anything?
I'm going ot say a prayer for you today




pinkpolkadot said:


> Joey, I'm so sorry, big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Things are not looking good for me, I passed 3 very large clots/tissue yesterday and dr said it looks like mc, just waiting for scan tomorrow to confirm :cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well i can be 4 weeks apart (28) normally 5 weeks, but have had a 6 and 7 before now! So yeah irregular at times, but generally 5 weeks, most calculators go from 28day cycle so ill get a week back probably! it was horrible last time going from 12 - 9 weeks!


----------



## RaspberryK

I found one which lets you put your cycle length in too - but in the end didn't need to have bothered :thumbup: but I really didn't want to see that ticker go backwards!

x


----------



## momandpeanut

Thinking of you pinkpolkadot :hugs:

Ive updated the list please let me know if ive missed anyone :thumbup:

Im feeling awful just so tired and grumpy , i never had any of this with my first pg so im felling very sorry for myself lol !

I have ordered myself a maternity dress for my nans funeral next week as i tried on some dresses at the shops and just looked silly so there will be no hiding it !


----------



## Boony

Momandpeanut I'm so sorry about your nan. My grandma died last week too the funeral is Wednesday I've been very emotional all week but still managing to hide I'm pregnant for now. If you want to talk feel free to pm me x


----------



## momandpeanut

Boony said:


> Momandpeanut I'm so sorry about your nan. My grandma died last week too the funeral is Wednesday I've been very emotional all week but still managing to hide I'm pregnant for now. If you want to talk feel free to pm me x

Thanks hun , so sorry to hear about your grandma to :hugs:

im doing ok at the minute she was very old and had been suffering for a while so im glad the shes no longer in any pain. :hugs:


----------



## Boony

Me too my grandma had alzheimas for 12 years and it started to effect the part of the brain that made her eat and drink I'm glad she's no longer suffering she was 84 so a good age bless her


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hiya :wave:

I'm due 24th September.


----------



## bigmomma74

Had my scan today. Everything was perfect. Baby measuring spot on at 8+2 and good strong heartbeat at 176. So happy right now!


----------



## minkysouth1

So so sorry joey! :hugs:
I'm thinking of you, pinkpolkadot! :hugs: You've really had a tough time of it the last few weeks and my heart goes out to you. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

So sorry again Boony and momandpeanut about your grandmothers. Mine both died when I was a teenager, but I still remember them very fondly. One of the hardest things is seeing your parents so distressed. XXX


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry to hear about your grandmothers Boony and momandpeanut. 

feeling a bit flat today and just so tired all day. Then I went to the toilet and there was blood when I wiped. Just wanted to sit in the toilet and cry cause it freaked me out but I was at work. In the end I told my boss I had a headache and came home. Still feeling flat and tired. Haven't had anymore spotting at the moment and no cramping or anything so am just going to go and have a sleep and hopefully feel better.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

BabyJojo said:


> Pinkpolkadot,
> I hope everything is okay with you. DId you have any other symptoms because the clots? For example, cramping, nausea...etc. Was it precipitated by anything?
> I'm going ot say a prayer for you today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Joey, I'm so sorry, big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Things are not looking good for me, I passed 3 very large clots/tissue yesterday and dr said it looks like mc, just waiting for scan tomorrow to confirm :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks BabyJojo :flower: No it was strange I didn't really have any pain and it didn't hurt to pass the clots considering the size and weight of them. I did feel a bit more nausea than usual which has continued since. I had been spotting and bleeding on and off for 3 weeks but it has slowed a bit right before this happened, perhaps the clots were blocking the way.

My scan is 10.30, will update you...


----------



## joey300187

good luck sweetie. am praying for you xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Well just back from the scan and our little miracle bean is still hanging in there, we are gobsmacked!! Thanks so much for all your kind wishes :flower:


----------



## Sparky8795

Great news pinkpolkadot!! Very happy for you! 

Got my first bout of actual morning sickness yesterday so I'm worried about going to work today! Hope I made it through the day.


----------



## 3boys

pinkpolkadot said:


> Well just back from the scan and our little miracle bean is still hanging in there, we are gobsmacked!! Thanks so much for all your kind wishes :flower:

i am so delighted for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

how we all doing ladies? i feel a bit strange today. we recently had some genetic testing as my husband has some family history of Spinal Muscular Atrophy. our nephew died of it last year aged 3 months. Because it runs in his family, we expected that he might be a carrier (50% chance). The results came in today, and turns out that I am a carrier of the gene. they couldnt be 100% about my husband so doing some further tests. they said its never happened to them before this way. Im sure it will probably be OK, but its surpised us, and I am worrying about it now> will be in limbo for the next 2 weeks i think! thinking positive :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

nearlythere38 said:


> how we all doing ladies? i feel a bit strange today. we recently had some genetic testing as my husband has some family history of Spinal Muscular Atrophy. our nephew died of it last year aged 3 months. Because it runs in his family, we expected that he might be a carrier (50% chance). The results came in today, and turns out that I am a carrier of the gene. they couldnt be 100% about my husband so doing some further tests. they said its never happened to them before this way. Im sure it will probably be OK, but its surpised us, and I am worrying about it now> will be in limbo for the next 2 weeks i think! thinking positive :wacko:

im sure all will be fine hun, but i know how hard it is waiting around to see if your baby is going to be ok! x x


----------



## joey300187

pinkpolkadot said:


> Well just back from the scan and our little miracle bean is still hanging in there, we are gobsmacked!! Thanks so much for all your kind wishes :flower:

really pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hiya!!

I am due September 25th with my 2nd one :)

Not had much in the way of symptoms...apart from achey boobs and tiredness :(

xx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thats FANTASTIC news Pinkpolkadot!!

I am so happy for you, I will be keeping everything crossed for you that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!!

xxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

pinkpolkadot said:


> Well just back from the scan and our little miracle bean is still hanging in there, we are gobsmacked!! Thanks so much for all your kind wishes :flower:

:happydance: great news!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks all :flower:


----------



## Nanaki

Am glad that your beany still hang on in there, pinkpolkadot!!! XX


----------



## heather1212

Pinkpolkadot that's fantastic news! I'm so happy for you!

Heather x


----------



## oboeverity

Please can I be added?! I THINK I'm due on the 14th, though that's open to change lol. Also, how do i get the badge for my siggy?
xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Great news pinkpolkadot :D 

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

momandpeanut said:


> Thinking of you pinkpolkadot :hugs:
> 
> Ive updated the list please let me know if ive missed anyone :thumbup:
> 
> Im feeling awful just so tired and grumpy , i never had any of this with my first pg so im felling very sorry for myself lol !
> 
> I have ordered myself a maternity dress for my nans funeral next week as i tried on some dresses at the shops and just looked silly so there will be no hiding it !

Thanks! 

Sorry to hear about your nan, I know how hard it is though even if it feels better they're no longer suffering! 

Glad it's not just me that feels I need maternity clothes although technically we are not meant to be showing yet.

x


----------



## MsJMouse

That is awesome news Pinkpolkadot. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elegentric

Wonderful news pinkpolkadot! So happy your baby is safe and healthy.


----------



## calypso

After today's ultrasound my due date was changed. Sept19 now!


----------



## Browning

Hello momandpeanut. I ask you to put me on the list i think you probably forget:shrug:. If you got the time can you put me on the list for September sweet peas please. I am currenty 5 + 6 days pregnant :cloud9:.I am due around the 28 September:happydance: with my first child. My DD might change because i haven't had a scan but i will keep you posted on my progress. Thank You. Good luck everyone who is expecting in September 2011 i hope you have a successful pregnancy. Sep 2011 yummy mummies:hugs:


----------



## wanna_baby

pinkpolkadot, that's great news.. So happy for you.

SO did they say what the bleeding and the clots were about??


----------



## First.timer

Im due september 11th, how do i subscribe? xxx


----------



## Nanaki

First timer, look at the top of this thread "thread tool"> subcribe to this thread. xx


----------



## First.timer

thanks! i am 8 weeks 2 days today and very excited *BUT* although i have had constant reassurance from every website, friend etc imaginable, i am so scared, this is my first pregnancy (i had a termination 2 years ago but was trying to shut myelf off from it so didnt really note my symptoms and spent all my effort trying to forget it) My symptoms and so bad is that good or bad? ive not really had any stomach pain which im guessing is good, ive had the odd tight feeling but nothing that stands out as being unusual, but my boobs and back are SO sore my nipples are so sensitive i can only wear a silk bra which is getting battered as im having to wash it every other day lol. i had a scan and the baby has a heart beat so i know its all fine but im just so uncomfortable all the time and worried about misscarrying. can anyone tell me they feel the same?! im so worried and i just want to be excited but i feel like if i do then something bad will happen. is it good that my symptoms are so pronounced? everyone says something different dont know what to think!!? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

pinkpolkadot said:


> Well just back from the scan and our little miracle bean is still hanging in there, we are gobsmacked!! Thanks so much for all your kind wishes :flower:

Wonderful news! I bet you are over the moon :happydance:



YoungMummy18 said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> I am due September 25th with my 2nd one :)
> 
> Not had much in the way of symptoms...apart from achey boobs and tiredness :(
> 
> xx

We have the same EDD :) :flower:


----------



## minkysouth1

I'm so pleased for you, pinkpolkadot. That's one tenacious little bean and I've got my fingers crossed for him/her!


----------



## momandpeanut

Browning said:


> Hello momandpeanut. I ask you to put me on the list i think you probably forget:shrug:. If you got the time can you put me on the list for September sweet peas please. I am currenty 5 + 6 days pregnant :cloud9:.I am due around the 28 September:happydance: with my first child. My DD might change because i haven't had a scan but i will keep you posted on my progress. Thank You. Good luck everyone who is expecting in September 2011 i hope you have a successful pregnancy. Sep 2011 yummy mummies:hugs:

Sorry hun i think my pregnancy brain is kicking in lol !

Ive added up to the list :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

wanna_baby said:


> pinkpolkadot, that's great news.. So happy for you.
> 
> SO did they say what the bleeding and the clots were about??

Thanks again ladies :flower:

They can see an area of bleeding in the uterus which is away from the bean and placenta (undeneath which helps as the bleeding will be less likely to flush it out) so this is where the blood is coming from and it is likely there will be more. They can't explain why though.

As for the huge pieces of tissue they can't explain :shrug: They said they may test them. The nurse said it might have been clots from blood that had collected but she hadn't seen them and DH said they looked and felt like pieces of meat and not like clots (I wouldn't look!). One other thing that was mentioned was the poss it had started out as a twin pg and one had not developed and the area of bleeding is where the 2nd sac was implanted.

I am slightly worried if that is the case if there is any tissue left inside that it could get infected so I do hope they test what we collected.


----------



## 3boys

im so glad things are going well for you pinkpolkadot.

Well ladies im so nervous, in less than 48hrs i will know if this baby is viable or not, im praying that by friday the hematoma will have reabsorbed and the babies heart will be beating away! fx


----------



## BabyNo1

minkysouth1 said:


> I'm so pleased for you, pinkpolkadot. That's one tenacious little bean and I've got my fingers crossed for him/her!

Hey!

How are you ? i think we are due round the same day lol! have you got your scan date yet?
xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

3boys said:


> im so glad things are going well for you pinkpolkadot.
> 
> Well ladies im so nervous, in less than 48hrs i will know if this baby is viable or not, im praying that by friday the hematoma will have reabsorbed and the babies heart will be beating away! fx

Good luck, hope everything goes well for you, keep us updated :flower:


----------



## mmdrago

Hope everyone is doing well, had my first appt today :) My avatar is the scan! I got to see baby's heartbeat and it was such an unexpected surprise. I didn't even realize I'd be able to see it move like that!!!


----------



## bigmomma74

Can I be a pain?? My EDD has changed to 9th Sept. Sorry to be a nuisance!!


----------



## sunflower30

So happy!! :) Went for my first ultrasound today and it was so amazing to see my little jellybean with a healthy heartbeat! What a relief to know that I really do have a little bean growing and I haven't just been imagining things for the past few weeks!


----------



## RyliesMummy

3boys said:


> im so glad things are going well for you pinkpolkadot.
> 
> Well ladies im so nervous, in less than 48hrs i will know if this baby is viable or not, im praying that by friday the hematoma will have reabsorbed and the babies heart will be beating away! fx

Good luck, hope all is well :flower:


----------



## ladikat01

Had my first appointment with my midwife yesterday. We were able to see and hear the heartbeat which was a big surprise! I finally feel like it's all real. Since I haven't had too many symptoms I almost feel like I'm just imagining the whole thing. Now I've finally seen proof that I really am preggers!


----------



## emma77

Exciting to hear about everyone's scans. My first one is tomorrow and I am quite nervous as haven't had half the symptoms that I had in my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed all will be ok!


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Hi everyone :hi:
I'm due 26th September

Amy xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi everyone, I had my first scan this morning as I have had a bit of cramping over the last few days and all is well with my little bean! I was so worried before the scan and when the sonographer started - there was nothing on the screen and my heart just sank! But she said something about something being tilted (she wasn't the most friendliest or helpful one I've had) so she had to do an internal and there it was! I didn't get a photo but my 12 week scan is booked for 3 March. 

:cloud9:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Great news Mom2Ben glad all is well :happydance:


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies,

Can i please join you.

i had a scan weds and im due 6th sept - so excited =)

this is my third baby ive got 2 boys already 

:hugs:


----------



## First.timer

Who else is due september 11th? i need a buddy :D xx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Hello ladies! I thought I would join you as I am due on September 21. Most calculators say 9/20, but doc says 9/21. I also have a 2.5 yr old little boy. We are super excited since we had an early mc last year. I had my first appt and ultrasound this week. I was so relieved to see that little heart beating away!
I wish you all uneventful pregnancies and easy deliveries!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi all. Hows things?

I have spotting all week since Monday - it finally appears to have stopped. Certainly scared me at the start of the week but everyone I have spoken to says not to worry as it did not get heavier and I didn't have any cramping with it. Off to see the Ob on Wednesday next week. It can't come soon enough. Hopefully I will get to have scan or at least hear the heartbeat.


----------



## emma77

Its not 12 week scan today (3:45pm). Had nightmares all night though :dohh:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Good to see a few more scan pics coming now. Means we're all getting closer to 2nd tri. I have my first scan in 2 weeks. Don't know why they gave me such an early appointment - I'll only be 9/10 weeks. I'm happy about seeing bean early but it means I'll have ages to wait before the 20 week scan.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Morning!

Hello to all the new ladies and congrats :flower:

Good luck for your appointment MsJMouse, I hope you get a scan! Good luck emma77 for your scan, let us know how it goes. 

MrsHedgehog I know what you mean, I have what was supposed to be my first scan (but have had a couple of early ones) at just over 10 weeks so I would have to then wait ages for my next one. I am thinking of getting a private one inbetween. Are you having the NT test? I was wondering if they will give us another scan anyway for this as they can only do this after 11 weeks?


----------



## MrsHedgehog

pinkpolkadot said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies and congrats :flower:
> 
> Good luck for your appointment MsJMouse, I hope you get a scan! Good luck emma77 for your scan, let us know how it goes.
> 
> MrsHedgehog I know what you mean, I have what was supposed to be my first scan (but have had a couple of early ones) at just over 10 weeks so I would have to then wait ages for my next one. I am thinking of getting a private one inbetween. Are you having the NT test? I was wondering if they will give us another scan anyway for this as they can only do this after 11 weeks?

I haven't really thought about it to be honest. What about you?


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I am thinking we prob will, if only to check on our bean again if it means an extra scan! Although DH hasn't read the info book on the testing offered yet so I will have to give him a kick up the bum on that as he should have a say too.


----------



## 3boys

hey guys can you remove me please, still only a gestational sac today so its just a waiting game for me to start bleeding! good luck with your pregnancies! x x


----------



## Mom2Ben

3boys said:


> hey guys can you remove me please, still only a gestational sac today so its just a waiting game for me to start bleeding! good luck with your pregnancies! x x

3boys - I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry 3boys :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

So sorry 3boys. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Nanaki

Am so sorry 3boys! Thinking of you! XXX


----------



## dacosta

for all those that mention private scans how / where do you get these? i'm just curious in case we need it at any stage. got my 12 wk scan booked for 18th feb.


----------



## Mom2Ben

dacosta said:


> for all those that mention private scans how / where do you get these? i'm just curious in case we need it at any stage. got my 12 wk scan booked for 18th feb.

If you do a google search for Pregnancy Scans in your area, it should bring some places. This is the one that I went to with my last pregnancy in Surrey:

https://www.thesurreyparkclinic.co.uk/


----------



## Caezzybe

Unfortunately, my baby (was due 18th September) grew wings on 28th January, confirmed by a scan on 31st January :cry: Good luck to you all and wishing the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so soory Caezzybe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vanillastar

3boys I am so sorry. 

Caezzybe Sorry to hear this.


AFM I'm finally 7 weeks today. Feels like it has been going by so slowly. I think this week will be a very long one as 7 weeks was when I started spotting during my last pregnancy and bled until I finally m/c at 9 weeks. So this week feels important to me.


----------



## Elegentric

I'm at 8 weeks today! My first doctor's appt. is Tuesday and I can't wait!


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies :wave:

Im so so sorry 3boys & Caezzybe - thinking of you both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry to hear about your losses 3boys and Caezzybe.

Good luck this week vanillaboys.


----------



## Caezzybe

Not wishing to speak out of turn here, but perhaps it's a bit insensitive wiping out anybody who has had a loss from the list of due dates as if the pregnancy never existed. Don't they usually just have an angel put next to the user name as I have seen in other due date based groups?


----------



## momandpeanut

Caezzybe said:


> Not wishing to speak out of turn here, but perhaps it's a bit insensitive wiping out anybody who has had a loss from the list of due dates as if the pregnancy never existed. Don't they usually just have an angel put next to the user name as I have seen in other due date based groups?

Im really sorry i had a number of ladies that requested to be completely removed fronm the list as they found it to difficult to remain. Im really sorry if ive added to your pain ,i can add you with your angel if you would like me to ,

:hugs:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone!

Firstly ((((hugs)))) for all those that need them. I am truly sorry for your loss.

My name is Nicola, I am married, 31 years old and already a stay at home mum to two daughters Anastasia Leanne who is 13 years old and has high functioning autism and Amy Louise Daisy who is 4 years old and has recently started full time school

On 28th January we discovered that we're expecting our third child on 21st September 2011 (maybe subject to cahnge once I have my first scan). It came as quite a shock even though we had been 'trying' for a baby for a year. (trying as in not bothering with contraception and seeing what happens).

At first I was really pooping myself and panicking over how I would be able to cope with another child and the birth as I have had to have two c-sections so far, one emergency and one elective due to going over due.

Anyway, I am now feeling a lot more positive and cautiously excited.

I can't wait to get to know you and your bumps a little better.


----------



## First.timer

9 weeks tomorrow...i just want these next few weeks to hurry up :( i'm so nervous - and Im so sorry to the ladies who haven't been lucky. xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

3boys said:


> hey guys can you remove me please, still only a gestational sac today so its just a waiting game for me to start bleeding! good luck with your pregnancies! x x




Caezzybe said:


> Unfortunately, my baby (was due 18th September) grew wings on 28th January, confirmed by a scan on 31st January :cry: Good luck to you all and wishing the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies xxx

So sorry to hear that ladies :hugs:
xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Please could you add me, my due date is 26th September worked out byt the midwife i will confirm when i have my scan on 14th March xx


----------



## fifideluxe

hi can u add me please, i think im due the 19th sept but will have 2 wait for my dating scan to confirm. Congrats 2 all the september mummies!!!!


----------



## Elegentric

First appt and scan tomorrow..Yay! Can't wait but now the nerves are starting to set in...


----------



## MerryMint

Had our first appt. with the doctor today. Was okay, but a little disappointing. I thought she would do an ultrasound today to date me (she thinks I'm 9-10 weeks based on LMP), but she scheduled the ultrasound for next week. Then she tried the doppler, but couldn't hear anything (I know it's way too early).

I was so hoping to see or hear our little bean today, but at least it will be easier to see next week.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ALnLou

Hi all, I have to wait till next Thursday for my appointment with the midwife and she will schedule the scan then, so won't have one till at least 12 weeks!!! Everyone seems to be having scans really early, is anyone else still waiting for a scan? :-( feels like ages till I actually get to see the baby!!


----------



## First.timer

i only got one cause i said i was unsure of dates and u know what, it didnt make me feel any better! could barely see a thing looked like a smudge! xx at least when you see the baby it will be baby shaped and not bean shaped :D


----------



## MrsKnapp

I dont have my midwife appointment untill im 8.4 then its a guess as to when i have my scan.

Im kinda hoping its around 12 weeks on the dot so i can show people my scan when i announce the pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

i saw my midwife at 7+4. my scan is booked for 28th february and i will be 12+1. it seems like aaaaaaaages away and yeah everyone seems to be having early scans. i tried to hear heartbeat with doppler but couldnt get it yet. it just doesnt seem real until i hear or see bubba!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I have my booking in appointment on 3rd March when I will be 11 weeks. The way it runs around here I doubt I will get a scan until I am at least 13/14 weeks. Each day seems to drag and the awful evening sickness doesn't help.

I hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi I can't remember if I've already posted in here or not. I'm due 24th September.:flower:

Still waiting to hear from the midwife about my booking appointment and scan. Hopefully I'll hear sometime this week. I'm getting impatient lol.


----------



## Nanaki

Yay, I phoned the hospital to make sure we are allowed to bring our son and he is allowed. While on the phone, I also found out when is my 12 weeks scan appt, is 10th March!! X


----------



## dacosta

just tried the doppler at home thinking there was no chance i'd hear anything - took a bit of wiggling but right against my pubic bone i heard a little heartbeat twice as fast as mine!

I was able to say hello to my little one for the first time!


----------



## First.timer

hey nearly there we are due same day :) im so excited for my 12 week scan :)


----------



## vanillastar

I have my first appt and can tomorrow! Hope to see a heartbeat!


----------



## gemz231

I'm due 21st by my dates, but had an early scan and I could be a week further along by the measurements, although they wouldn't confirm anything until 12 weeks.

x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My doppler arrived today and after a lot of poking around, I heard the baby's heartbeat! 

It was going 160-180 beats per minute.

I'm so chuffed!


----------



## minkysouth1

BabyNo1 said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased for you, pinkpolkadot. That's one tenacious little bean and I've got my fingers crossed for him/her!
> 
> Hey!
> 
> How are you ? i think we are due round the same day lol! have you got your scan date yet?
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry BabyNo1

I haven't been online for a few days, so I've only just picked up your message. I think we are due around the same time, though after my early scan, I realised I was a little bit further along than I thought (2nd Sept, I think, though I'm waiting for my dating scan to confirm it).

How are you getting on? I'm so hormonal - moody, teary, happy, crazy - but I'm enjoying the ride. XXX


----------



## nearlythere38

First.timer said:


> hey nearly there we are due same day :) im so excited for my 12 week scan :)

Hi!!! congratulations to you! how r u feeling? i cant wait for my scan either the days are dragging by though. i tried my doppler the last couple of days but couldnt find the heartbeat. so apart from the sickness it doesnt feel real just yet!


----------



## Neversaynever

3boys said:


> hey guys can you remove me please, still only a gestational sac today so its just a waiting game for me to start bleeding! good luck with your pregnancies! x x

So sorry hun :hugs:

And big :hugs: to Caezzybe also

XxX


----------



## First.timer

i want a doppler!! congrats to u as well, im buying a doppler this week, although i know that i will become obsessed! xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> i want a doppler!! congrats to u as well, im buying a doppler this week, although i know that i will become obsessed! xx

Haha... I only got mine this morning, been using it allll day and ran out of the lube it came with already!

Its worth it though!


----------



## Elegentric

My first appt and scan went great! The doctor moved my due date up 3 days so it is now September 13th instead of the 16th :)

It was really neat to see the heart flickering on the ultrasound.


----------



## MsJMouse

First appt with OB today and I am a bit nervous. Had the most horrible dream last night about having a miscarriage - it was terrible and I woke up in tears. Looking forward to having a scan and seeing my bean for the first time. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## 3boys

hey guys i hope you havent forgotten me, i got you to take me off the list (edd 27th sept) as i was diagnosed with a blighted ovum last week. I went to the hospital today for a D&C and they scanned me to make sure, and they found a yoke sac and heartbeat, they said the gestational sac was irregular so they want me to come back nxt week for another scan, I then rang on the way home for my bloods and they are at 25000, they were at 11400 on friday, the doc said my bloods were perfect so i dont know what to think, im so nervous and excited, i had come to terms with the mc and now if it happens i will have to go through all that hurt and pain again! xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Oh that sounds hopeful 3boys! Fingers crossed everything turns out well xx

Still nothing from the midwives for me. My mum works in a doctors surgery (not the one I'm registered at) and she had a word with the community midwife yesterday and apparently they're really busy at the moment. She said women are being referred earlier and earlier these days and they're looking for appointments that they just don't have :shrug: However, hopefully with my complicated history I should get some priority. Just have to wait it out I suppose.


----------



## vanillastar

3boys wow! That must be really playing with your emotions not knowing what to think. I think seeing a heartbeat is a good sign though. FX for a good outcome for you!

AFM I have my first appt later today. Hope to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Nanaki

3boys, I cant believe you have saw a yolk sac and a heartbeat. Fx'd for you! And thinking of you. xxx


----------



## 3boys

thanks guys, i still cant believe it either!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Oh my gosh 3boys! FX for you :flower:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Thinking of you 3boys and have my fingers crossed! You must feel like you're on a rollercoaster of emotions :(


----------



## ErinRae

Hey I'm due Sept 1!!!! :)


----------



## Elegentric

Hi, Can you change my due date from the 16th to the 13th? Thanks!


----------



## canadabear

Wow.. I am SO out of touch with everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here much.. :blush:
just busy and not having much to say..
and TBH some of the things I was reading on BNB started to make me feel worried and nervous.... so I have just been stalking the threads that have been positive.. and not writing much at all..

But now things FINALLY seem to be coming together!! I am living in Spain.. and finally have bloodwork being done tomorrow at 9+4, then results next week at 10+4. they only do 3 scans here so the first will be March 3rd at 12+something.. I will have to figure it out. 
Hope everyone is doing well.. sending out tons of :dust: for those sticky beans!!


----------



## wanna_baby

Hey ladies...

Ok, this is my first baby and I feel like I am not getting all the info I need from the doctors..

My family doc referred me to the gyno.. and I didn't hear from them... So when I called to find out, the receptionist told me, oh you are booked for April 6th, which means I'll be in my 17th week.. and she said there's this IPS screening that needs to be done on the 12th week and I should get a referral from my family doc to get that done..

I feel like if I didn't call, I wouldn't have known about this and missed this screening... anyways, Are you all doing this screening? It's to find out if there's something wrong with the baby...
And is there any side effects to doing this test??


----------



## sam*~*louize

Omg 3boys that's madness! Soo glad they scanned you to make sure!!


----------



## WDWJess

Can you change my due date please. I had my first scan today, it was amazing. It dated me at 10+2 so I'll be due on September 5th, was only a couple of days out with my guess and that was based on irregular cycles :shrug:


----------



## RyliesMummy

3boys said:


> hey guys i hope you havent forgotten me, i got you to take me off the list (edd 27th sept) as i was diagnosed with a blighted ovum last week. I went to the hospital today for a D&C and they scanned me to make sure, and they found a yoke sac and heartbeat, they said the gestational sac was irregular so they want me to come back nxt week for another scan, I then rang on the way home for my bloods and they are at 25000, they were at 11400 on friday, the doc said my bloods were perfect so i dont know what to think, im so nervous and excited, i had come to terms with the mc and now if it happens i will have to go through all that hurt and pain again! xx


Oh my word!!!! I hope everything is fine! What a little fighter you have in there! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh 3boys I don't know what to say except that my fingers are crossed and I hope everything turns out right for you :)

I did cry reading that, love my emotions at the moment lol

XxX


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun! im so delighted, its hard adjusting to the fact that im still pregnant after convincing myself that it was over, it makes sense now though as i was so sick all week and thought how cruel! lol


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi all,

Unfortunately my OB appt did not go well. The scan showed my little bean stopped growing at 6w6d (and I am 10w4d) with no heartbeat. :cry:

Pretty upset about it but I am sure that things will work out and I will be back in 1st Trimester again before I know it.

Good luck and thanks for your support.


----------



## RyliesMummy

MsJMouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Unfortunately my OB appt did not go well. The scan showed my little bean stopped growing at 6w6d (and I am 10w4d) with no heartbeat. :cry:
> 
> Pretty upset about it but I am sure that things will work out and I will be back in 1st Trimester again before I know it.
> 
> Good luck and thanks for your support.


Oh no, poor you :cry:

Wishing you luck for the future :dust:


----------



## 3boys

MsJMouse I am so so sorry! my thoughts and prayers are with you! x x


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck 3boys. I am glad to hear that your little bean is fighting on.


----------



## vanillastar

My first appt went good. Had an ultrasound and we had a baby with a heartbeat. I was counting myself at 7+5 from when I ovulated and baby measured 7+6. My dr says we will go with my due date from my LMP though so I am due September 18th and that moves me up to 8+3. She said the gestational sac looked the right size this time and the baby looked like it had fluid around it! She thought it was great we saw a heartbeat and so far things are okay. Last time I m/c because the gestational sac didn't grow like it was supposed to and as baby grew it burst.

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y90/BloomedGurl/100_0582.jpg

So could I please be moved from September 23rd to September 18th?


----------



## RaspberryK

MSJMouse I am really sad for you! xxx

Vanilla star glad you have good news.

x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry MsJMouse :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news MsJMous. Thinking of you xx


----------



## momandpeanut

MsJMouse im so sorry you are in my prayers :hugs:

3boys wow thats fantastic news ive added you to the list :happydance:

Welcome to all the new september mommies to be :happydance:

List has been updated :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, hopefully i will be staying this time! x x


----------



## canadabear

MsJMouse...so sorry..:hugs: and sending you :dust: for the future..

3boys.. so happy to hear you have a little fighter there.. fingers crossed and tons of sticky :dust: as well...


----------



## MerryMint

MsJMouse - so, so sorry :(

3Boys - what an amazing little fighter! Praying for the best.

Is anyone celebrating Valentine's Day by doing anything special? DH keeps trying to plan something and I keep telling him not to go overboard because I may not want to eat or be awake for whatever he's got planned.


----------



## RyliesMummy

having a scan tomorrow as have had spotting and cramps.. Please keep FX'd for a healthy bub! x


----------



## momandpeanut

RyliesMummy said:


> having a scan tomorrow as have had spotting and cramps.. Please keep FX'd for a healthy bub! x

thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Good luck RyliesMummy :hugs:


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies :flower:

sorry not been on much getting bits ready for Leos first birthday 2mrw :cloud9:

MsJMouse - im so sorry - thinking of you

Ryliesmum - keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Su11

Merrymint - fx OH plans something nice for you both

My OH is taking me to the chinese buffet - not that exciting but its lovely there and reasonably priced as we need to save our pennies now number 3 is on the way.
we prob not going til weds thurs tho as OH is on silly shifts at the min

:hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

MerryMint we have our scan on Valentine's day so assuming all goes well we will be going for a nice meal (food is my only guilty pleasure now I can't drink beer and am on pelvic rest!!!) I just hope I don't feel too :sick: to eat :wacko:


----------



## wanna_baby

RyliesMummy said:


> having a scan tomorrow as have had spotting and cramps.. Please keep FX'd for a healthy bub! x

G'luck with the Scan Rylies. How long have you been spotting for??
I started spotting a little since yesterday afternoon. and I haven't really had any cramps... I am worried but not sure if I should be heading to the doctors yet. I am going to wait it out for another day and see how it goes... Really hope my little bean is ok...

Has anyone else had that experince ? where they spotted for no reason and the baby turned out to be ok??


----------



## Mom2Ben

wanna_baby said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> having a scan tomorrow as have had spotting and cramps.. Please keep FX'd for a healthy bub! x
> 
> G'luck with the Scan Rylies. How long have you been spotting for??
> I started spotting a little since yesterday afternoon. and I haven't really had any cramps... I am worried but not sure if I should be heading to the doctors yet. I am going to wait it out for another day and see how it goes... Really hope my little bean is ok...
> 
> Has anyone else had that experince ? where they spotted for no reason and the baby turned out to be ok??Click to expand...

Hi wanna_baby - I have heard of loads of ladies who have spotting for no reason during early pregnancy but if you are worried, can you not call your doctor and they can give you a bit of advice?


----------



## pinkpolkadot

wanna_baby said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> having a scan tomorrow as have had spotting and cramps.. Please keep FX'd for a healthy bub! x
> 
> G'luck with the Scan Rylies. How long have you been spotting for??
> I started spotting a little since yesterday afternoon. and I haven't really had any cramps... I am worried but not sure if I should be heading to the doctors yet. I am going to wait it out for another day and see how it goes... Really hope my little bean is ok...
> 
> Has anyone else had that experince ? where they spotted for no reason and the baby turned out to be ok??Click to expand...

I have had spotting and bleeding for weeks, I have had a couple of scans and beanie was still hanging in there but there is an area of bleed in my uterus which can't be explained! I would give the doc a call, they may check you over/ book you in for a scan :flower:


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks ladies.... It seems to be going down now... and I have a doc's appointment in one week and will have to have a scan in 3 weeks. Hopefully if it's gone, I will wait for that scan to confirm everything ok... or else I'll have to get to the doc...


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thank you everyone, our baby is fine, I have a collection of blood above my womb but apparently that is fine, but I might lose it over the coming weeks :)


----------



## momandpeanut

RyliesMummy thats great news so glad baby is ok :happydance:


----------



## Elegentric

Hi guys! 
We're telling our parents tonight! I'm so excited and a little anxious...ahhhh!
We're all going to dinner for my birthday and we're going to get the restaurant to slip a homemade flyer we made that has a picture of the ultrasound and a saying in the menu. I can't wait to see their faces :)


----------



## 3boys

what a great idea! x x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey, i am due 26th september :) xxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Rileys Mum, does that mean you only have 1 in there??

I was so sure there's 2 in your bump!!! xxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya! 
I'm due with my third on the 21st Sept :) x


----------



## wanna_baby

Elegentric said:


> Hi guys!
> We're telling our parents tonight! I'm so excited and a little anxious...ahhhh!
> We're all going to dinner for my birthday and we're going to get the restaurant to slip a homemade flyer we made that has a picture of the ultrasound and a saying in the menu. I can't wait to see their faces :)

What a great idea!! Hope the plan went well...


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all, hope everyone is well :flower:

Just got back from my 10+ week scan and all is well, saw beanie jumping around and my area of bleed has shrunk :) I have been put forward 2 days so if you can move me to 8 Sep that would be fab!


----------



## Mom2Ben

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Just got back from my 10+ week scan and all is well, saw beanie jumping around and my area of bleed has shrunk :) I have been put forward 2 days so if you can move me to 8 Sep that would be fab!

Great news pinkpolkadot!


----------



## canadabear

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Just got back from my 10+ week scan and all is well, saw beanie jumping around and my area of bleed has shrunk :) I have been put forward 2 days so if you can move me to 8 Sep that would be fab!

:yipee:.. so happy to hear that!! Must have been great seeing your little bean!! :hugs:
so looking forward to my scan on the 3rd!! Feels like FOREVER!! :haha:


----------



## Mom2Ben

canadabear said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Just got back from my 10+ week scan and all is well, saw beanie jumping around and my area of bleed has shrunk :) I have been put forward 2 days so if you can move me to 8 Sep that would be fab!
> 
> :yipee:.. so happy to hear that!! Must have been great seeing your little bean!! :hugs:
> so looking forward to my scan on the 3rd!! Feels like FOREVER!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hi canadabear, mine is also on the 3rd! It does seem like ages away, doesn't it? Although it's only 2 weeks on Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I have a scan tomorrow as I've had brown spotting for a few days now. It doesn't appear to be "fresh" blood and I've had no cramps, so hopefully all will be OK. 

Fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I have a scan tomorrow as I've had brown spotting for a few days now. It doesn't appear to be "fresh" blood and I've had no cramps, so hopefully all will be OK.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me please!

Good luck, hope it goes well :flower:


----------



## lxr1

Hi All!

Just signed up to this site, and would like to join you.

I'm due 11th September with my first, so excited, scared, nervous, and everything inbetween!


----------



## wanna_baby

G'luck with the Scan Louise. HOpe all goes well with your scan.

Welcome to the group Lxr1! Wish we all a happpy and healthy preggnancy..


----------



## wanna_baby

Ok I have a question for all you ladies... Now that I am approaching 12 weeks, I am faced with the decision weather to have the scanning either IPS or CVS testing to see if the baby has any problems... I hear there's a small chance of misscarriage associated with this.. and that worries me...

So any of you ladies doing htis testing or not doing it?? 

Please share...


----------



## britt24

wanna_baby said:


> Ok I have a question for all you ladies... Now that I am approaching 12 weeks, I am faced with the decision weather to have the scanning either IPS or CVS testing to see if the baby has any problems... I hear there's a small chance of misscarriage associated with this.. and that worries me...
> 
> So any of you ladies doing htis testing or not doing it??
> 
> Please share...

Hi, we were offered the screen then if you come back high risk they give you the option of the injection to give an answer yes or no and this as a small risk of miscarriage. What you need to ask yourself, is will you want to keep your baby if they find any problems, cos if the answer is yes dont have the test / screening done at all we arent cos if it come back high risk then you still have to think but there is still a chance everything is alright so do i risk an healthy baby having the next test. Or if the answer is no you wouldnt then have the screening and the injection. Also i think if you are keeping the baby no matter what there is no point in worrying through your pregnancy if you get high risk xx


----------



## 3boys

Personally i wouldnt get any of those tests done as i think if i found out something was wrong i would worry about bonding with the baby but i think it would be much easier to find out these things when baby is born cos when you see your baby you will be so overwhelmed with love it will be easier to deal with any problems but thats just my personal opinon! good luck whatever you decide! x x

Oh and Louise, i had a hematoma when i had a 5 wk scan which is gone now but it caused me to have some brown blood which was nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm not having the tests because of the risk. It doesn't make any difference to me if the baby has any genetic abnormalities.


----------



## lxr1

I'm having the nuchal translucency scan along with the dating scan at 12 weeks. Not sure if we'd then have Amnio or a CVS test as there is a 1% chance of miscarriage with these extra tests though..


----------



## Mom2Ben

I am also having the NT scan on the 3rd - if there are any problems then I think they refer you for further tests. Personally, I would have the further tests if I needed to as I would like to be as prepared as possible but it's a very personal decision and I can understand why people don't have them.


----------



## britt24

Mom2Ben said:


> I am also having the NT scan on the 3rd - if there are any problems then I think they refer you for further tests. Personally, I would have the further tests if I needed to as I would like to be as prepared as possible but it's a very personal decision and I can understand why people don't have them.

i agree it is a very personal decision there is only you that knows what you want to do no matter what anyone else thinks is right xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm having the nuchal test and I really don't think we would have the Amnio because of the miscarriage risk. I also don't like they give you a risk factor as a 1/100 etc as it sounds higher than it actually is, when converted to a percentage it's about the same or less than getting pregnant on the pill if taken correctly and no one worries about that do they?

I had already made the decision that i'd have my baby if it had downs but my husband was dead against it, till he saw the heartbeat on our early private scan. Since then he has really thought of it as a life from very early on which he hadn't thought of before.

x


----------



## wanna_baby

oh so there are different test?? I feel so lost... What's a NT scan?? how's that done?? IS there any risks with that??


----------



## britt24

wanna_baby said:


> oh so there are different test?? I feel so lost... What's a NT scan?? how's that done?? IS there any risks with that??

i think the NT scan is the screening this should give you your low or risk, then if you are high risk they will offer you the next test, if you are low risk they wont. 

there isnt any risks with the screening x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I just started a thread on this in first tri as the nuchal scan isn't avaialble in the NHS in our area which has thrown us a bit!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hey I have also posted this in First Tri.

My scan today showed an empty sac measuring 5 weeks (I should be 8). I have now started bleeding.

So I'm out :cry:

Good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## lxr1

So sorry to hear that Louise. Thinking of you.


----------



## britt24

So sorry to hear that sad news, my thoughts are with you xx :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww hating hearing about all these miscarriages, my thoughts are with you girls x


----------



## michelle1985

hi everyone can you add me please i am due on the 6th sept thanks


----------



## 3boys

so sorry Louise, you are in my thoughts and prayers hun! x x


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im so sorry Louise, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

I haven't been on for a week or so: trying not to obsess too much about this pregnancy! I have my 12 week scan tomorrow (I think I'll be 11 wks & 5), so wish me luck. I actually thought that I felt my baby on a few different occasions in the last few days - tiny twitches. As it's my second, I recognise the sensation from last time, but it seems quite early to feel movement. Anybody else feeling anything yet?

So sorry to hear your bad news, MissMouse and Louise. Big fat hugs to you both XXXX

3 boys - your news is incredible. I'm really excited for you.

Minky X


----------



## First.timer

first midwife appointment tomorrow! whats going to happen?! x


----------



## vanillastar

Girls I am scared to death. Just this evening I had a gush of blood. :( I don't understand. I must be miscarrying again. Since the gush I'm just spotting. Called my ob's office and talked to the on call dr. He said to just phone my dr tomorrow and see her. I really cant believe this.


----------



## Nanaki

VanillaStar, I hope the bean will hang on for you! My thoughts are with you. Xxxx


----------



## 3boys

vanillastar i'll be thinking of you, loads of women have had bleeds and everything is ok, hope baby is hanging on in there! x x


----------



## MerryMint

Louise, I'm so sorry.:hug:

vanillastar, I'll be praying your scan goes well!

We had our dating ultrasound today and everything looked great; she even put me ahead a few days to 8+3 :) I posted a pic over in the first tri section. Minky, how did your scan go?


----------



## BlackBerry25

Hi Girls :D

I am due September 1st (I think!)

This will be my second September baby :D

I had an early ultrasound due to spotting, and saw the heartbeat, and tomorrow at 12 weeks, I have my NT scan :) Gonna do the big FB announcement once I see how that goes tomorrow.

Can I be added to the list? :flower:


----------



## 3boys

vanillastar does your ticker tell us all was well yesterday?


----------



## vanillastar

3boys said:


> vanillastar does your ticker tell us all was well yesterday?

As of yesterday we still have a lil baby with a heartbeat and he/she was moving all around. Not sure what will happen yet. I go tomorrow morning for a more in-depth ultrasound to see if I have a bleed behind the placenta. Dr says if that is the case it does raise my chance for m/c but she didn't say how much. I have had no bleeding since the initial gush though. Thanks for asking.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies, I never officially introduced myself because I was worried about another mc, but I do read regularly. It looks like another mmc, but will confirm that tomorrow. The reason why I'm popping in today...Blackberry...your daughter is beautiful! Just curious, how do you pronounce her name. I know people say it a few different ways and I LOVE the name just wondering if it causes a lot of confusion. Hell-ain-ah, Helen-ah, or Hel-een-ah? I also heard some silent H's. Thanks! Again, love the name! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Neversaynever

Could you please put an angel by my name. Baby stopped growing three weeks ago, had a small bleed last night and all was confirmed that it's over. Devastated is not the word right now. 

Hope you all go on to have healthy babies :)

XxX


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave: I am due with my first on September 12th (although I think I will get put back a week to about the 19th once I've had my 12week scan, but I'm the 12th at the minute!! Thanks!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## 3boys

Neversaynever said:


> Could you please put an angel by my name. Baby stopped growing three weeks ago, had a small bleed last night and all was confirmed that it's over. Devastated is not the word right now.
> 
> Hope you all go on to have healthy babies :)
> 
> XxX

i am so so sorry hun, i know nothing i can say will make you feel any better but if you ever need to chat pm me! x x


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im so sorry to the ladies who have sadly had MC's, i am heart broken for you xxx

On a happy note, my twin sister found out she is also pregnant today too!! My LMP was 18th Dec 2010 and hers was 18th Jan 2011!!! Her baby is due exactly 1 month after mine!

Its so exciting!!!!

xxx


----------



## bigmomma74

Started cramping and spotting today. Have EPAC scan tomorrow at 11.40. Praying my little jellybean is ok. :cry:


----------



## 3boys

bigmomma74 said:


> Started cramping and spotting today. Have EPAC scan tomorrow at 11.40. Praying my little jellybean is ok. :cry:

just thought i would say hey! we are both expecting no.5 and both have scans with the epu tomorrow, i hope there is a happy outcome for both of us! x x


----------



## vanillastar

MrsKnapp said:


> On a happy note, my twin sister found out she is also pregnant today too!! My LMP was 18th Dec 2010 and hers was 18th Jan 2011!!! Her baby is due exactly 1 month after mine!
> 
> Its so exciting!!!!

That is so awesome and will be so cool for your family!! :happydance:



bigmomma74 said:


> Started cramping and spotting today. Have EPAC scan tomorrow at 11.40. Praying my little jellybean is ok. :cry:

FX for a good outcome tomorrow. I also have a scan tomorrow. Hopefully we will both see strong babies with a heartbeat!


----------



## kldupre2

Hey ladies.. can you add me to the list? I'm due Sept 29. :) This is our first baby..we had a mmc a few years ago so please keep your fingers crossed! We saw our first u/s and heard the heartbeat last week. So far everything looks good :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good luck to those girls with scans today!


----------



## 3boys

Just back from from my scan and all looks well. Dont have to have anymore scans at the epu, Im so happy! x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hooray 3boys great news! :happydance:


----------



## bigmomma74

Just got back from my scan. Bubs is measuring 3 days ahead but no reason was found for the bleeding or pain and baby is very happy! Wriggled so much it was hard for her to get the measurements! S/he gave me a wave to let me know everythings ok!


----------



## vanillastar

3boys said:


> Just back from from my scan and all looks well. Dont have to have anymore scans at the epu, Im so happy! x x

So very glad to hear this!! :happydance:



bigmomma74 said:


> Just got back from my scan. Bubs is measuring 3 days ahead but no reason was found for the bleeding or pain and baby is very happy! Wriggled so much it was hard for her to get the measurements! S/he gave me a wave to let me know everythings ok!

Yay so happy for you! :happydance:

I don't have my scan for another hour. Hope I get good news as well. [-o&lt;


----------



## bigmomma74

How did it go? Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## 3boys

any news vanillastar?


----------



## vanillastar

I was waiting to update until I heard from the dr. Still haven't heard yet but...

As of this morning baby was doing great and had a healthy heart rate of 173 bpm. We could see its lil arms and legs and it was moving around. I think I saw the tech measuring something that could have been a SCH but I will have to wait until the dr calls to find out for sure. I haven't had any bleeding since the other day. I had a small amount of brown spotting today, but I think it was just from the ultrasound. Hope you don't mind if I share a pic... 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y90/BloomedGurl/100_0716.jpg

When I saw that lil baby today I was just head over heals in love with him/her already. I honestly feel like everything is gonna be okay. When I came home I showed a picture to my 2 year old and he was yelling "Baby!" and seemed excited!

After I hear from the dr I will update once more.


----------



## 3boys

thats great news hun, i was too afraid to ask for a pic today! the lady scanning me didnt seem that nice!


----------



## vanillastar

3boys said:


> thats great news hun, i was too afraid to ask for a pic today! the lady scanning me didnt seem that nice!

Awww that stinks. When I had my m/c in June I had an ultrasound before to see why I was bleeding and got this mean old lady who wouldn't even tell me if baby still had a heartbeat. :( Today I had a really nice lady though. She showed me the baby and the heartbeat and was pointing out the lil arms and legs. I hesitated but asked for a picture and she ended up giving me 3!


----------



## michelle1985

hi i left a message the other day asking if i can be added to sept sweet peas , is the lady not running this thread anymore? as i have seen her post on b&b but not come to this thread???


----------



## bigmomma74

3boys said:


> thats great news hun, i was too afraid to ask for a pic today! the lady scanning me didnt seem that nice!


I didn't ask but I had a lovely lady and she printed them off without telling me and gave them to me as I left.


----------



## bananabump

Hi all, I'm due 8th September!! Very very excited but really nervous too, I'm a bit of a worrier. I found out on 6th Jan and a few days later started to feel really sick allllllll day everyday for the last month but haven't actually been sick at all! The feeling is just starting to calm down, I was 11 weeks yesterday.. So I'm hoping that's the last of it!! 

Congratulations to you all :D x


----------



## calypso

My US went great!!! When I get on my computer I will update my profile pic with the updated image. Baby is so perfectly adorable!!! 170bpm heartrate.


----------



## First.timer

1st of march 12 week scan cannot wait! wooooooooo! cant wait to see my baby again :)


----------



## vanillastar

I finally heard back from the dr and I have a subchorionic hematoma. She said it was small but didn't say the actual size. She said it does increase my chance of m/c but didn't say how much. She also said I could expect to bleed some more, but I hope I don't. I honestly after seeing that lil baby earlier I feel like everything is gonna be okay. I forgot to ask if I still had to be on pelvic rest, but Im just going to assume I am until my next appt and ask then. Poor DH hasn't had any since I got BFP.


----------



## First.timer

poor man :)


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> 1st of march 12 week scan cannot wait! wooooooooo! cant wait to see my baby again :)

My 12 week scan is the 2nd of March... Looks like we're only due a few days apart too! Good Luck! x


----------



## mummystheword

Can I join please? I'm due on the 8th September! 

I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advise? I went to a&e today with abdo pain but it wasn't really low but more to one side and more of an ache, they did bloods, internal swabs and an internal exam. The Dr also said I had thrush so gave me a pessary to take home. They have moved my scan forward from the 28th Feb to Monday! The doctor was quite confident the pain wasn't pregnancy related. What I was wondering is, will I still have the scan on the 28th, or will this be it? The scan on Monday will be on the 'early pregnancy assessment unit' not in the ante natal ultrasound dept. like the original one should be :shrug:


----------



## kldupre2

Every doctor is different, but most doctors will only do one scan. If they have rescheduled your appointment they may not see you again on the 28th, but then again you never know. Like I said.. every doc is different.


----------



## 05mummy07

Just to let you know, I lost my little one today :cry:


----------



## vanillastar

05mummy07 said:


> Just to let you know, I lost my little one today :cry:

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bigmomma74

So sorry xx Take care xx


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry to hear from all the ladies who now have angels. My heart goes out to you all with lots o hugs :hugs:

I haven't been on here much as still been really tired and feeling very very sick but as I turn 12 weeks tomorrow I feel like I may be turning a corner. I guess some of us will be joining 2nd trimester soon :happydance: how exciting.

Hope all are well and to those who are looking forward to having their first scans good luck and try and take it all in. I was in too much shock when I saw our little beanie I didn't really take much of it in at all. It wasn't until after when OH said about how much it was moving about I realised I didn't even notice a flicker :dohh:


----------



## Nanaki

I dont come into this thread much as there is few who are now have angels and I am trying to not to read those threads but I dont mean to offend you ladies but those ladies who have angels I am truly thinking of you all ladies :hugs:! Because I sometimes feel that those ladies who is trying for so long to have a baby are hard to carry on as normal after their loss/es and I am easily get pregnant without any helps or drugs and feels that they should be in my shoes so they can get pregnant easily like me. :) Xxxxx


----------



## First.timer

11 weeks feels good. Can any one else not feel their uterus though when they lie down, i know im a bit chub but surely i should be able to by now?! x


----------



## Elegentric

I'll be 11 weeks Tuesday and I can't feel my uterus either...I keep trying :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

I will be 11 weeks next week and I can't feel mine either so I don't think you need to worry


----------



## 3boys

your womb doesnt move up out of your pelvis until week 12 so try not to worry.


On a non-pregnancy note: does anyone know what gift to buy a family who are moving? it cant be big as they are moving abroad and i dont want them to have trouble packing it.


----------



## First.timer

Od glad I'm not only one! :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nope not tried feeling mine lol!


----------



## canadabear

3boys said:


> On a non-pregnancy note: does anyone know what gift to buy a family who are moving? it cant be big as they are moving abroad and i dont want them to have trouble packing it.

Hey.. My friends made me a really wonderful small scrapbook/photoalbum of pictures of everyone, memories and the neighborhood. It was really nice, plus I could share pics with new friends I made overseas.. to show them where I lived etc.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all ,

Im sorry i havnt been on to update the thread ive been having a tough time the last week or so :cry: 

I have been bleeding on and off for a week and it hasnt been a small amount i truely thought id lost my baby but to my suprise on the scan there was my bubbs bouncing away ! i am being sick 24 hours a day to the point its waking me up at night and when you have a 2 year old full of energy it is getting tiring !

Right my rant over ill update the list now hope everyone is doing well ? :thumbup:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Oh god glad to hear all was well on scan! A list to be updated can wait when your going through stuff!!


----------



## Nanaki

Sam is right, mumandpeanut. Dont worry about the list just yet as they're not that important and get yourself sort out and settled down and hope the bleeding settled down by now. :hugs: thinking of you! xxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Im glad to hear everything is OK!! xxx


----------



## Pisces24

Hi everyone sorry have not been on recently, my sickness was bad til a few days ago and talk about tired!! Anyways had a scan today Gestational Age was 11 wks 4 Days :) I'm not sure if this changes my due date or not? Anyway, i just wanted to come on and say hello to you all again, i hope you're all well and that the MS is going away for you all too. My first 12 wk appt is on March 1st and i'm glad to report i just have one baby in there :D

Is anyone having twins/multis? x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

I'm so sorry for all those girls who have had to leave us recently. :hugs: 

momandpeanut - it seems you've been having a really difficult time, you poor girl! :hugs: I'm so glad that your little one is holding on strongly though and I hope the sickness and tiredness reduce soon. I understand how crazy it can be when you have a two year old to care for along with heavy pregnancy symptoms, so don't fret if this thread isn't updated regularly. Your health and your babies (both inside and out) are your priority!

I had my scan last Wednesday and saw our little bubba waving and jigging about: there s/he is chilling out as my new avatar. My due date has shifted slightly to 3rd September. It feels great to be able to tell the world and be past the 'critical' stage; 2nd trimester is just round the corner... My son kisses my belly, calling it 'baby tummy'.

Minky X


----------



## First.timer

hey pisces have u noticed out our tickers that they are a day different mine is the same?! but why?! xx


----------



## First.timer

i just found my babys heart beat for the first time after trying a million times all week with a cheap doppler...! WOW


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning! I have my dating scan today :) eeeek


----------



## Nanaki

Good luck, Sam!! I will have mine soon!! :D


----------



## Ew68j5

Hi everyone....

I haven't posted much in the september sweet peas but I have been reading a lot. I'm so sorry about all of the angel babies in the group - it is so sad that not every story has a happy ending and my hugs go out to everyone who is sad!

I have finally got the courage to join in after having my dating scan yesterday and everything was okay. NT measurement was 1mm although they had to scan me three times to get it, naughty baby wouldn't sit still! My EDD has changed slightly to September 3rd so I'm now 12+3, yay. 

I'm excited to tell the world now - first hurdle is the boss, wish me luck!

xx


----------



## mammazuj

*Hello all, me got a little september sweet pea here, due 14th September (according to LMP)... have my 1st scan on friday....

I am getting alot less worried as days go on, I had a m/c this time last year, but that was at around 6/7 weeks, and they (my midwife) say once you get past 8 weeks mark the risk is much reduced. I had a panic the other week as my nausea suddenly stopped completely and I felt brilliant and very awake! this lasted for about 2 days, in this time I did loads of research and found that actually about 27% of women who have nausea (30% dont at all) it stops suddenly between 7-10 weeks and this is normal, phew. (if anyone wants to see the research link let me know and I can post it up, if its not already here somewhere)

Then my nausea came back tenfold and I feel soooo sick and it seems to be getting worse now almost in my 11th week... madly, though I look forward to it stopping, I am now very happy to feel sick.... other symptoms, yes blocked nose/mini nosebleeds, bigger breasts again, though not sore at all (i wonder if this is because I have had 2 babies already and so my breasts are used to it?), insomnia, vivid dreams

tiredeness seems to come in waves, and I am always hungry, not got any major cravings as yet.... with my girl I ate about 7 apples a day and my boy, lots of doughnuts and cherry tomoatoes!!!

not going to have a gender scan, but love trying to guess from all the symptoms and old wives tales etc... chinese gender predicter says a boy (it was right for both my other cheeky children), my nausea says a girl! 

happy days everyone xx*


----------



## sam*~*louize

All was well, I even let out a tear lol! Put me back 5 days, which I can cope with, they put me back 3 weeks with LO! Measurements were 43mm, bles still so tiny!


----------



## Louise-B

Aw, congrats - glad your scan went well. 

I have mine tomorrow afternoon, and I'm getting nervous now xxx


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> hey pisces have u noticed out our tickers that they are a day different mine is the same?! but why?! xx


Hahaha i noticed that myself it's really weird, i've no clue how to fix it! :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

You have to go and make a new one, re enter your due date ;)

Oh and momandpeanut, can you move me to the 12th now from 7th Sep pleaseee :)


----------



## nearlythere38

hellooooooooooo :wave:

how are we all ladies??

my laptops been getting fixed so i havent been on for aaaaaaaaaages. dont think i will get through all these pages of new messages! well its been an eventful few weeks.

firstly, got our genetic test results, im a carrier of the sma gene but hubbys not, so baby will be fine. :thumbup:

secondly i had a car accident where i was hit in my driver door. i started having back pain and cramps so went to a&e, they found blood in my urine. thought i was losing the baby. got a scan the next day, and there he/she was kicking and waving. they put me forward a few days, so my ticker is wrong i am actually 12 weeks tomorrow wooo hoo. same due date tho?!? :happydance:

thirdly, i bought a doppler and i heard babys heartbeat at 11 weeks. it was amazing, and around 165bpm. 

next scan is monday, and weve got a sexing scan booked for 16 weeks.....

phew, starting to feel real now. starting to show, although its pretty much bloat that doesnt go away. morning sickness is easing, but back pain is starting!! looking forward to the next trimester


----------



## sam*~*louize

GOd glad to hear all is ok after that! How can you have same due date 4 days apart lol! These people baffle me!


----------



## bananabump

Im getting so excited.. My scan is next week on wednsday when I should be 12 weeks and 6 days!! Fingers crossed :) Hope everyone is ok... my morning sickness is finally starting to pass! x x x


----------



## momandpeanut

hey all :wave:

List has been updated please let me know if ive missed anyone !

Well im doing a little better my bleeding has stopped and the sickness has started to die down to just the daytime so ive managed to get some sleep the last few nights.

I have hired a doppler but have had no luck finding bubbs heartbeat yet , i think this one is just going to keep me on my toes right through the pregnancy :dohh:

hope everyone is well and im looking forward to seeing all the scan pics over the next few weeks :happydance:


----------



## bananabump

momandpeanut said:


> hey all :wave:
> 
> List has been updated please let me know if ive missed anyone !
> 
> Well im doing a little better my bleeding has stopped and the sickness has started to die down to just the daytime so ive managed to get some sleep the last few nights.
> 
> I have hired a doppler but have had no luck finding bubbs heartbeat yet , i think this one is just going to keep me on my toes right through the pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone is well and im looking forward to seeing all the scan pics over the next few weeks :happydance:


Looks like we're due on the same day momandpeanut! Thanks for updating the list :) Glad the bleeding has stopped! I had the same happen at 6 weeks 6 days and had to go for an early scan but all was fine too, it can just be a really worrying/stressful time cant it! Here's hoping to no more scary times for the rest of this journey!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

momandpeanut said:


> hey all :wave:
> 
> List has been updated please let me know if ive missed anyone !
> 
> Well im doing a little better my bleeding has stopped and the sickness has started to die down to just the daytime so ive managed to get some sleep the last few nights.
> 
> I have hired a doppler but have had no luck finding bubbs heartbeat yet , i think this one is just going to keep me on my toes right through the pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone is well and im looking forward to seeing all the scan pics over the next few weeks :happydance:

Glad to hear you're doing OK :flower:

Please can you move me to 8th I got moved forward a bit :)


----------



## MrsKnapp

Wahoo! I got my date for my scan - 11th March 10.40am!!!
CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll be 11+6 by then xxx


----------



## Ew68j5

Hi Momandpeanut...
Can you move me from the 1st to the 3rd September - a few days behind LMP by my scan....thanks!
xx


----------



## lady503

im 19, soon to be 20, and have been dating the potential daddy for two years whom i plan to marry as soon as i am done with school. so yes i am young, but in a stable relationship where a child would be welcomed, just not expected this soon! i would be just hitting 9 weeks if i was one of the rare cases of the late false negative results... i would love to hear your stories of when you found out you were or similar symptoms to what i am having. feel free to be brutally honest!

i have been taking birth control pills faithfully for several months for contraception, as my periods have always been like clockwork. there was no change in regularity after starting my birth control. anyways, i was on antibiotics for a couple weeks and the only backup method used was withdrawal (if you even consider that a backup! lol) i am sure that we had sex during my most fertile days because we had sex every day the whole month with the exception of a day here and there. i started bleeding a few days after my period would have came, but it was heavier and only 3 days long when mine normally is 5-7 days long with only one day of heavy bleeding on the second day (its pretty similar each month)

i temporarily thought i was pregnant because it was a couple days late but disregarded it because i didnt miss a period. i carried on my merry way when a week after my "period" ended, i started getting terrible stomach aches along with diarrhea. sorry, im going to get detailed so that you know everything! i thought i had food poisoning i was so miserable for about two weeks. this has continued until now, about a total of three weeks. around this time (would be 6-7 weeks) i noticed i had lost a few pounds, likely from dehydration and the stomach trouble, yet my stomach was very bloated. along the way i have become increasingly tired, noticed lower abdominal pressure which isnt painful just slightly uncomfortable, extremely turned off by all food unless i see a picture of it (which sucks because i am not hungry until i watch the food network or see an ad on tv!!) smells do not disgust me but i have noticed a huge increase in smelling things from long distances away. i tracked down the smell of bleach from rooms away from the bathroom that had been cleaned the day before. its not bothersome just very different from my typical non-existant sense of smell! last week, i started becoming extremely dizzy every time i stood up or was standing for long periods of time, and it is much worse when it is even remotely warm in the room. i have tried changing my diet to relieve this but nothing has helped. my nipples have become noticeably lighter and puffy, which i thought was odd. just a few days ago (now going on would be 9 weeks) i noticed that the veins in my hips, lower back, and lower legs have become very dark and in small sections look very close to the surface. dizziness also seemed to subside slightly. i also started bleeding at my would-be second period but the bleeding was very strange. it was again three days long but this time it was brown with a couple hours of bleeding then it would stop, and a few hours later it would repeat. it was not enough to fill a pad or tampon but enough that i needed to wear one. again, sorry for details.

after my mom noticed i had been urinating almost every hour, she made me go to the doctor to be tested for a uti. i was told that there was no blood present in my urine, but there was one strain of bacteria that she could not detect the reason for, but all in all she came to the conclusion that it was not a uti that i was suffering from, but gave me antibiotics anyway to clear up the strange bacteria. she also suggested i take a pregnancy test. by the way, the medicine is now finished and hasnt helped my frequent urination or abdominal pressure at all!

which i had done several times! starting at would-be 6 weeks, i have taken a total of 8 HPTs and 2 in clinic urine tests. after my last clinical test, the nurse said it was negative but suggested that i go to get a blood sample since i had so many symptoms. she also told me that my urine "smelled pregnant" and was surprised when it read negative. first of all, i thought that was really weird, and i had NEVER heard anyone say hcg can make your urine smell. but anyway, this freaked me out enough that i went to take a qual blood test, which came up negative, when i would be 9 weeks.

so i dont know what is going on with my body. i have had no nausea and my breasts are only slightlyy tender. everything seems to be pointing to one thing, but then again there are so many suggesting that there is absolutely no way. i know that everyone thinks they can be that "one rare case" but i guess i just want some opinions. have any of you tested negative on blood and urine tests and later found out you were pregnant?? i know that i am not making up my symptoms because i already thought that i wasnt pregnant cause of the bleeding. only a few weeks ago did i really think that i could be. i would not be upset if i was or wasnt....i just want to know!! it is so hard not knowing, especially when everyone tells you youre crazy!


thanks to those who actually took the time to read this book!


----------



## 3boys

if a blood test came back negative then i would doubt you are pregnant hun, your body needs to produce hcg to sustain a pregnancy!


----------



## britt24

Hi, when you say that your periods used to last longer, was this when you was on the pill? if it was they arent proper periods so this may be your first proper period, when i came off the pill it took 3 months for me to get my proper period and it only lasted 3 days instead of 5 - 7 like they did on the pill. xx


----------



## wanna_baby

lady503, it doesn't sound like this is pregnancy hun... All those symptoms you are having might be cause of some virus you have or the stomach upset you had. I'd get a full body checkup to see if there's anything else wrong with your body. But I've heard of a false negative on a FRER, but never with a blood test. And the fact that you are actually getting your period each month, just bleeding differently, is also another sign you are not pregnant. 
G'luck next time if you are trying hun.


----------



## First.timer

ive had one false negative very early on but not 8..... if your doctor thought there was any chance they could send you for a scan...why dont you ask to put your mind at rest? x


----------



## luckyyou

hi everyone im new-ish here im due august 31 with my first. still really nervous even though i said to myself i wouldnt as nervous after the 12 week mark, well i completely ignored that lol


----------



## Nanaki

Hi luckyyou, wasnt you supposed to be in Aug Thread? If ur due in Aug? x


----------



## bigmomma74

Woohoo!! 12 weeks today!! Can't believe it. Got my NT scan on Monday and I can't wait.


----------



## First.timer

anyone starting to feel a bit better? not as sick when you wake up etc....i hope these last few days are a sign of whats to come now! xx


----------



## Pisces24

Yes first.timer i feel a good bit better. I'm nearly sure my date was moved from sep 11th to the 8th, but i wont ask the forum to change anything until i get my next scan on Tuesday :)


----------



## fifideluxe

hi had a private scan today my official due date is the 16th sept


----------



## Ew68j5

I'm definitely beginning to feel better firsttimer - its such a relief. I've got more energy and now only nauseated last thing at night (I've had reverse morning sickness all along!)

I can't help but feel a bit nervous about the fact that the symptoms are going although I know its normal - I just need to enjoy it. 

I hope everyone feels better soon, we'll all be in second tri very soon!


----------



## First.timer

good! ive just been waking up earlier and stuff. ill be happy for the symptoms to go!! got my scan tuesday hope my due date goes forward, the day i think i conceived would put me from 11th to 4th has anyone had a date change between early dating scan and 12 week scan? wouldnt be impossible for them to be right but would seem strange as we had a 2 day marathon when i think i conceived and a quick rough and tumble with a decorative ending if you catch my drift on the day they think i did?! sorry if TMI but ive been thinking about it loads..lol, aslso september 11th isnt a very nice due date! xxx


----------



## lxr1

Yep, I'm starting to feel better. MS is as good as gone, no longer needing to pee at 4am (now lasting til 6am!), and waking up less during the night. Still feeling tired, but definitely not as much as I was the past few weeks.

My scan's on Monday - can't wait - still keep imagining that they say it's all been in my mind and I'm not pregnant though.....stupid pregnancy hormones!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

lxr1 said:


> Yep, I'm starting to feel better. MS is as good as gone, no longer needing to pee at 4am (now lasting til 6am!), and waking up less during the night. Still feeling tired, but definitely not as much as I was the past few weeks.
> 
> My scan's on Monday - can't wait - still keep imagining that they say it's all been in my mind and I'm not pregnant though.....stupid pregnancy hormones!

Good to hear some of you are starting to feel better! I thought I was maybe but feel rotten today! My mum was sick for 5 months so hope I don't take after her!!! :o

Also I have gone the other way with peeing in the night, I have gone from having to get up once at 6 am to getting up at 4am and then again at 7am (I get up late!) in the last few days haha!


----------



## calypso

I feel like my ms has gotten worse the last couple of weeks. I am so exhausted all the time!


----------



## First.timer

Oh god! I thought it was all going so well till I got on the bus....oh maaaaaan x


----------



## vanillastar

So glad to hear some of you girls are starting to feel better. And for those of you who aren't I hope the m/s goes away soon!! I feel so lucky to not have any m/s, although I didn't have any when I was pregnant with my son either.


----------



## bananabump

Mine has finally gone too... I feel sooo much better! But now I'm worried that I just don't feel pregnant without too any of the symptoms! Scan on Wednesday though so just gonna have stop thinking silly things until then!! x x x


----------



## Elegentric

Mine has gotten worse this week :(


----------



## RyliesMummy

I still have it, but it's nowhere near as bad as it usually is, which I'm wondering if it's anything to do with me drinking my weight in orange juice! I might have to go without tomorrow and see how I feel! x


----------



## First.timer

mine is at night as well. usually about 11pm through till 11am ish so night and morning. deffo better although im coming down with what feels like flu. this will be grim :( xx


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey! Just had my scan and Baby is doing very well ;-) its such an amazing experience ... it was sucking its thumb and kept standing up arrrr really long legs too lol! 

Hope everyone is well!
x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Glad to hear about all the successful scans: one by one, we're arriving safely in the second trimester.

I'm really beginning to enjoy my pregnancy now. It's such a relief to get rid of the worst of the tiredness and MS and to be able to tell people about our little one. My bean is incredibly active and I've been feeling him move for about two weeks now. This is way earlier than with my first, but it is an unmistakable sensation.

Hope you are all feeling well and blossoming,

Minky X


----------



## First.timer

wow you feel him move this early?! and you know its a him!? i want to know if im having a boy or a girl now :) 12 weeks tomorrow feels like a mile stone :) x


----------



## fifideluxe

minkysouth1 said:


> My bean is incredibly active and I've been feeling him move for about two weeks now.

Me too hun!! I felt my last baby move at around 13 weeks, but I have been feeling that unmistakable 'flutter' for the last week now...I can feel it now actually....its ace!

They say the more pregs u have the earlier movements are felt and recognized, im on #4 and its bubbling around quite nicely in there! 

I think it also depends where the placenta is positioned, if its at the front the movements can be cushioned but if its on the back movements are felt earlier, it was at the front in my 1st preg and i didnt feel a thing til i was 22 weeks!!!


----------



## First.timer

yeah i was told i wont until 20 weeks ish with first....seems ages, do you think its poss for me to be hearing it move with doppler?!


----------



## First.timer

btw your scan vid - amazing im thinking about having one! where was yours? x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I felt "pops" at 18 weeks with first, so hoping this LO will be earlier, it helps you know everything ok when its wiggling about!

I still feel sicky with bloat at nights, im not worth a thing so can't wait for that to bugger off! Days are ok to be fair


----------



## MrsKnapp

Hi ladies,

Its so exciting to see everyones scans and to hear people feeling their baby move already!!

Soooo jealous! lol

I got a letter yesterday from the docs saying they got my blood results back and want me to book in!! Im so scared, although my DH says the lett5er says to book in for a routine appointment so prob means that its nothing too serious, but cant help but worry!

Obviously they screen for all sorts of things so it could be anythning!!

Anyone else had this??

xxx


----------



## First.timer

what happens when we hit second trimester will this thread move over to second trimester? im scared lol. i only just understand how to use this site i dont need more confusion :) yes mrs knapp i had that, im not that far away from you (guildford) and round here they make u wait till 10+3 for booking in appointment. dont stress x


----------



## 3boys

a new september thread will be started in 2nd tri, in fact there is probably one there at the min, and we all move over to it 1 by 1.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I thought this thread would just carry on since it's posted in pregnancy groups and not 1st trimester.


----------



## 3boys

oh yes sorry i forgot it was moved, last year when i was on the may thread it was in each trimester and it moved each time! silly me!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah its a group in discussions not on the 1st tri boards, so we dont move anywhere. :)


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> btw your scan vid - amazing im thinking about having one! where was yours? x

thanks hun i had it done @ mums in solihul it was £75 but it was a lovely experience i def recommend it and the pics and dvd is a lovely keepsake and a great way to share whats going on with friends and family (and fellow pregnant peeps!)

As for the doppler i had one in my 1st and it was really reassuring and again is a really nice way to get others involved, i thought about getting one this time around but ive decided against it as now i can feel baby fluttering its all the reassurance i need!

x


----------



## MrsKnapp

First.timer said:


> what happens when we hit second trimester will this thread move over to second trimester? im scared lol. i only just understand how to use this site i dont need more confusion :) yes mrs knapp i had that, im not that far away from you (guildford) and round here they make u wait till 10+3 for booking in appointment. dont stress x



Its not my booking in appt, i had that already. Its the blood test results from my booking in appt that have come back and the doc wants to see me about them as something has shown up on them!!

Im not sure what it could be about!!!:cry:


----------



## First.timer

oh...well i would guess it would be something to do with you rather than the baby...did you have a chlamydia test?


----------



## 3boys

MrsKnapp said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> what happens when we hit second trimester will this thread move over to second trimester? im scared lol. i only just understand how to use this site i dont need more confusion :) yes mrs knapp i had that, im not that far away from you (guildford) and round here they make u wait till 10+3 for booking in appointment. dont stress x
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my booking in appt, i had that already. Its the blood test results from my booking in appt that have come back and the doc wants to see me about them as something has shown up on them!!
> 
> Im not sure what it could be about!!!:cry:Click to expand...

do you know your blood group? is there any chance your rhesus negative cos if so u will need an injection so it could just be that.


----------



## MrsKnapp

Its no chlamidia or anything like that. Im hoping its something simple like iron deficiancy or protein etc.
FX'x i'll find out tom when they are finally open!!!


----------



## Louise-B

Hi Girls :flower:

I don't post on here very often.... but I do lurk! 

Just an update - I had my 12-week scan last week and everything was fine :thumbup: I was put back a day so I am now due on 8th September - MomandPeanut can you change my date on the list please? 

I haven't had any morning sickness so far---------apart from today! I woke up feeling grim and am only just starting to get over it :( I hope this is just a one off day. 

Anyway... hope you are all having a better day than me! xx


----------



## bigmomma74

Had my 12 week scan today. Bubs is fine...just very lazy and wouldn't wake up for his measurements! Nuchal was 2.2 mm so all normal. Looks like a proper baby now! EDD changed again to 8th Sept so this is my official due date and not changing again!


----------



## lxr1

I also had my scan today, and finally I think it's sinking in that I'm growing a little person. 

Bubba wasn't moving much - but did do a stretch for us near the end! 
Sonographer was great, pointing out the hands, feet, nasal bone etc..and my NT measurement was 0.9 so very relieved on that.

Bloods should be back in a couple of weeks.

My EDD has moved by one day to 12th Sept.


----------



## nearlythere38

had my nuchal scan today, our baby is such a wriggler. in both scans weve had it doesnt keep still. today it was stretching itself out full length and then jumping the sonographer couldnt get a good photo as it wouldnt stay still lol. nuchal measurement was 2.1mm which i understand is normal so thats good. cant wait for my sexing scan now so i can stop calling it - it 

on the negative side i thought my nausea was going but its come back :-(


----------



## MrsKnapp

Its so nice to hear about everyones scans!!

I cant wait for mine.

I got my blood test results back and all it is is anemia!!! Im so relieved, i had all sorts running through my head as you always think the worst!

I can have a nice worry free sleep tonight!!

xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

ooh mrs knapp they do have you worrying dont they! i was aneamic in my last pregnancy but they just told me over the phone and said i needed to call in for a prescription for tablets! saved any worrying like they have done to you!


----------



## First.timer

scan in the morning so excited! congrats to the ladies who had good news today :) my friends had a baby yesterday and i got to hold him today .....OMG!!!


----------



## First.timer

ladies whos edd changed at 12 week scan, had u had early scans as well?


----------



## michelle1985

hi first timer i have my scan today but im 13 weeks iv had 4 early scans and edd has changes every time lol, i live just down the road from u in horsham.:thumbup:


----------



## lxr1

*First timer*, this was my first scan, so my original date was my 'guestimate'. Not a bad guess in the end as I was only one day out!


----------



## Louise-B

lxr1 said:


> *First timer*, this was my first scan, so my original date was my 'guestimate'. Not a bad guess in the end as I was only one day out!

Exactly the same here. No early scan. My due date by LMP was 7 Sept, but the dating scan changed it to 8 Sept. x 

(That reminds me, I need to tweak my ticker!)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies,

So nice to hear about all your scans! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and I have my scan on Thursday morning - can't wait to be able to tell everyone! 

I am feeling slightly better - still quite tired but the MS is slowly going away, except after I eat loads of sugary food (which I really shouldn't be eating due to GD last pregnancy). I really need to get my diet sorted from now on to try and control my blood sugar levels but it's so hard when all you feel like is chocolate :( However, baby comes first!

Thinking of everyone else who has scans this week!


----------



## First.timer

michelle im in haslemere small world! I had my scan today and my date was ecatly the same as my early dating scan, heart rate was 162bmp crl 56mm. measured exactly 12 weeks 2 days, i have a 1/ 29,542 chance of the baby having down syndrome or anything...i like those odds! it was CUTE. pic to follow :) xx


----------



## First.timer

little limebry.... any gender guesses?! x
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3boys

ah congrats first timer, I put money on it being either a boy or a girl! lol! Im so bad at guessing gender even on my own pregnancies i always guess wrong.


----------



## First.timer

i have my next scan date as well! 26th of april the day before my birthday to find out if its girl or boy :)


----------



## 3boys

your so lucky i dont even have an appointment for my first proper scan if its anything like my son i will probably be close to 20wks before they see me.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all, hope you are all keeping ok :thumbup:

I had my scan today and all was good .

Baby was very uncooperative and it took ages to get measurements , my date has changed from the 8th to the 2nd so nearly hitting the 2nd tri !!!

It looks like i will be having my 20 week scan at fetal med centre as they want to check the babys head as a precaution as my son was born with an abnormal fontanalle. Not to worried about that but glad they are keeping an eye on it !

:happydance:


----------



## kasey c

Hi please could you add me to the September angels (I was due on the 2nd September), I had a scan a week and a half ago but unfortunately my baby died at 8 weeks and 3 days when I was very poorly with a glandular bacterial infection, my body carried on thinking I was pregnant so never even realised there was anything wrong. :(
Also wanted to wish everyone a very happy and healthy remaining pregnancies :) take care xxx


----------



## 3boys

kasey i am so sorry that is awful! i know no words are going to make you feel any better but it will get easier! take care and i hope to see you back here soon! x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry kasey c :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

So sorry Kasey :hugs:


----------



## First.timer

sorry kasey :( xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

kasey c said:


> Hi please could you add me to the September angels (I was due on the 2nd September), I had a scan a week and a half ago but unfortunately my baby died at 8 weeks and 3 days when I was very poorly with a glandular bacterial infection, my body carried on thinking I was pregnant so never even realised there was anything wrong. :(
> Also wanted to wish everyone a very happy and healthy remaining pregnancies :) take care xxx

I am so sorry kasey - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Nanaki

Oh so sorry, Kasey! Thinking of you! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pisces24

Very sorry to hear your news Kasey, god bless xxx


----------



## Pisces24

I had my booking appointment yesterday, it was 2 hours long... lots of medical history done etc. I'm glad it's over to be honest :D We had a quick scan towards the end, the baby was upside-down hahaha! So no guesses gwender wise for me at this stage. Is anyone else still feeling ill? I'm not sure if it was nerves coming up to the appt or not but i was very bad yesterday, dry heaving etc.


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry Kasey :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

Pisces24 said:


> I had my booking appointment yesterday, it was 2 hours long... lots of medical history done etc. I'm glad it's over to be honest :D We had a quick scan towards the end, the baby was upside-down hahaha! So no guesses gwender wise for me at this stage. Is anyone else still feeling ill? I'm not sure if it was nerves coming up to the appt or not but i was very bad yesterday, dry heaving etc.

I'm still dry heaving whenever I brush my teeth or prepare any food so still not feeling any better. Been having daily headaches for the past 10 days now too which are really getting me down now, took today off work!


----------



## bananabump

Had my scan today and the little one was absolutely fine! Wriggling everywhere!! hehe Absolutely loved it, I didn't want it to end! She only charged us for one pic aswell but actually gave us 3! Put my EDD back 3 days so 12 weeks and 3 days, due on September 11th. I'm feeling on top of the world right now!!!!

Hope everyones good! x x x


----------



## bananabump

Hehe :cloud9:

Could someone please let me know how to set this as my Avatar? Thanks :thumbup: xxx


----------



## 3boys

quick links at top of page go to edit signiture, then on the right hand side you will see edit avatar click into that and upload photo


----------



## bananabump

3boys said:


> quick links at top of page go to edit signiture, then on the right hand side you will see edit avatar click into that and upload photo

Aw brilliant, thank youu!! All done x:thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Has anyone had a scan at the Royal Surrey County Hospital? I didn't get a letter to confirm my NT scan as they booked it when I had my early scan so I didn't get the information about costs for photos etc. I know you have to have the correct amount of money so if anyone knows how much it is, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## michelle1985

hi ya i had mine there yesterday and its £5 so take coins but machine wasnt working so didnt pay :winkwink:


----------



## michelle1985

had scan yesterday any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







183823_1917284811173_1213579925_32327514_740613_n.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2









183206_1917285051179_1213579925_32327515_7380211_n.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2









185653_1917337852499_1213579925_32327572_7034390_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## First.timer

michelle i had my scan yesterday what time did you go we could have walked straight past eachother! and my pics cost £8?!!


----------



## First.timer

mom 2 ben where r u from?


----------



## michelle1985

hi ya mine was at 8.50 very early as i had work after


----------



## First.timer

why were ur scans less money than mine?


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I've not got my first scan until March 15th (I'll be 14+2) but with my first baby, they were supposed to be £3 each... I didn't get changed for them though and they gave me 7 printouts!

To be perfectly honest, I think its ridiculous charging anything for them but if there must be a charge, it should be very small or the option of giving a donation to the hospital. Just my opinion.


----------



## First.timer

yeah i agree x


----------



## sunflower30

Hey everyone, I haven't been on in so long... just feeling so tired and napping all the time, and then I came down with a cold this week so not feeling so great :( 

Hope everyone here is doing well and I'm so sorry to those with angels. 

I had my second appointment with my midwife today and we listened to our little bean's heartbeat - so exciting and reassuring to hear!! :) We had an early ultrasound back at 8 weeks and it was so exciting to see our tiny bean, and our next ultrasound won't be till around 18-20 weeks. I'm starting to get a little baby bump and had to go out the other day to get some maternity jeans! :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies, we had our scan this morning and everything was fine :) It took ages as baby was not in best position for measurements so I had to keep jumping up and down to try and move it around! My due date has changed to 14 September. 

First.timer - I am in Godalming and my scan also cost £8 :)


----------



## calypso

My NT is a week from today. Excited to see baby again!

My ms is still here with a vengeance on some nights, but what is bothering me is some ...digestive issues... Lol


----------



## vanillastar

Mom2Ben so glad your scan went well!!

I have my next appt. on the 9th and then another ultrasound on the 21st to make sure the Subchorionic Hematoma is resolving itself. I hope I will still get an ultrasound around 20 weeks to find out the gender since I am getting this ultrasound at 14 weeks.


----------



## nearlythere38

well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies i am a total mess at the moment i had my nt scan on tuesday with a measurement of 2.8, i got a call today from the hospital saying i was very high risk as my results was 1:75 im only 25 so i am very worried i have been offered a cvs test in london kings or st goerges hospital my oh is against this testing as it may cause m/c. and he says he will love the baby whatever. i would not terminate the pregnancy whatever the results, but i would like to know what i am facing for when i have my baby. the lady on the phone said alot of pregnancys with serious abnormalitys terminate themselfs between 14 and 16 weeks anyway which has made me worry even more. i have 2 children from previous relationship but with my oh we have had 3 mc and we thought this would be the bean to stick as im now over 13weeks. if anyone can help or has been through anything similar


----------



## sam*~*louize

Only wuick reply as im eating, but if you would not terminate, and would love baby regardless of possible special needs then do not to the test that could cause miscarriage. Ive read on here about people having 1:3 chance of abnormality and there was nothing wrong/ 20 week scan will pick up differing things aswell. THink hard


----------



## WDWJess

I have to say I agree with Sam, we decided not to have the test at all just simply because we would not do anything different whether it showed a high risk or not. Only you can make the final decision and your oh should support you but he does make a very good point!

I pray everything works out for you :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

nearlythere38 said:


> well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia

I'm having intense headaches daily, not sure whether I should concern my midwife with them or not?!


----------



## minkysouth1

Kasey - I was so sorry to hear about your loss.:hugs:

It's nice to see so many scan photos appearing - all these little bubbas are looking great. Our September Sweet Peas rock!!! :happydance:

I splashed out on maternity trousers and jeans in Mothercare - I look properly pregnant already, so goodness knows how big this bump will get. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

WDWJess said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia
> 
> I'm having intense headaches daily, not sure whether I should concern my midwife with them or not?!Click to expand...

Hi WDWJess

If in doubt, its better to call the midwife than to worry. That's what they're there for! Hope the headaches go soon. XXX


----------



## First.timer

such a small world mom2ben. im from chiddingfold but work in guildford. just think, we could be giving birth at the same time lol! when is your 20 week scan booked for? xx


----------



## YoungMummi17

Hey i'm new to this pregnancy thing.. i'm 11 weeks as of yesterday (bub is due on September 22nd) and tonight i got a really bad cramp in my lower stomach..One of my friends had told me when she had her miscarriage she didn't bleed, she just got a really bad cramp in her stomach..so now this makes me worried :L has anyone else had the same thing??


----------



## 3boys

YoungMummi17 said:


> Hey i'm new to this pregnancy thing.. i'm 11 weeks as of yesterday (bub is due on September 22nd) and tonight i got a really bad cramp in my lower stomach..One of my friends had told me when she had her miscarriage she didn't bleed, she just got a really bad cramp in her stomach..so now this makes me worried :L has anyone else had the same thing??

i get weird pains and aches all the time hun, and have had the same things in all of my pregnancies so im sure your fine but if your really worried maybe give your GP a call.


----------



## RyliesMummy

nearlythere38 said:


> well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia

I know the feeling! Thought mine had eased off until sickness came from nowhere and I was sick all over the front room floor! :dohh:


----------



## nearlythere38

WDWJess said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia
> 
> I'm having intense headaches daily, not sure whether I should concern my midwife with them or not?!Click to expand...

well I am due to see my midwife on 24th march for the 16 week appointment, and was going to tell her then. my concern is that I suffered from pre-eclampsia at the end of my last pregnancy and I am wondering if the headaches have anything to do with blood pressure. but if you are concerned and are not due to see your midwife soon theres no har in giving her a ring or calling in


----------



## momandpeanut

Im suffering the headaches aswell , they are crippling !

I had to restort to paracetamol last night as i could have cried with the pain.
My ms has died down to just the mornings now so life is becoming a little more normal. 

im feeling baby wiggle away now its a very reasuring feeling :happydance:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hiya

I have had a permanent headache for the last few weeks, getting worse for the last 2 weeks. My midwife said I've got very low blood pressure (which is normal for me) so I'm not entirely sure if blood pressure is anything to do with it.

Hope everyone is feeling not-too-terrible this morning :flow:


----------



## Pisces24

Has anyone else had their blood results back yet? I called for mine yesterday and MW was lovely and told me all was fine except for my prolactin levels? They have to book me into the Day care unit to have it investigated. I'm also rhesus negative. Anyone else here that blood type? She didnt say much about it but i've read about an injection i need? When do i need this injection? Hope you're all well :)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Pisces24 said:


> Has anyone else had their blood results back yet? I called for mine yesterday and MW was lovely and told me all was fine except for my prolactin levels? They have to book me into the Day care unit to have it investigated. I'm also rhesus negative. Anyone else here that blood type? She didnt say much about it but i've read about an injection i need? When do i need this injection? Hope you're all well :)

I'm rhesus negative as well. My doctor told me I'd have to have monthly Coombs' tests to see if I've developed antibodies against the baby's blood. Do you know what blood type the baby's father is? If he's negative too then your baby will be rhesus negative and there will be no problems.


----------



## kldupre2

I'm Rhesus negative, not sure what blood type my husband is, though. I know that you will have to get THREE injections starting around 28 weeks. I have heard horror stories about these shots, so I am not looking forward to them if I need them. But I know it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks for that girls i'd say ill be getting OH tested just to see what he is. Ah not looking forward to shots haha ah well has to be done though doesn't it?


----------



## kldupre2

Yes, DH is DEFINITELY getting tested... I have everything crossed that he is negative too!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm O negative and had the Anti D shots when I was pregnant. Good job I did as my husband is positive and our son turned out to be positive too.

For me, and I realise I can only speak for myself, the injections were not a problem at all. No reaction or side effects whatsoever. So please try not to worry. I didn't even know there were horror stories about them!

And yep, they start at 28 weeks, then there is another and then one more once the baby is born IF the baby is a positive blood group.


----------



## kldupre2

I'm O negative as well, and when I asked my husband what he was.. his answer was "How am I supposed to know?" No help at all! So I'm sure I will end up with the shots... I've just heard that they are painful and burn.. When I tell people that I will most likely need them, they are like "Yikes! Good luck. I had them and they suck" I just want to say.. Gee Thanks now I feel SO much better!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

kldupre2 said:


> I'm O negative as well, and when I asked my husband what he was.. his answer was "How am I supposed to know?" No help at all! So I'm sure I will end up with the shots... I've just heard that they are painful and burn.. When I tell people that I will most likely need them, they are like "Yikes! Good luck. I had them and they suck" I just want to say.. Gee Thanks now I feel SO much better!

My husband didn't have a clue as to his blood group either!

Realistically, when the fluid goes in, it does hurt a little because its quite a thick substance. But the needle prick itself is like any other injection. By the end of pregnancy you feel like a pin cushion anyway, with all the blood tests and whatnot, so it really isn't a big deal.

Your arm might be numb and heavy for a little while after but from my experience, its the same with any injection!


----------



## kldupre2

Thanks.. That makes me feel a lot better.. I feel like a pin cushion already and I'm only 10 weeks, so I'm sure you're right that by that time it will be just another stick.


----------



## Pisces24

Is anyone else getting the diabetes test done? From what i've heard it's an all-day procedure that requires fasting from 7.30pm the night before. They want me in at 7.30am to have it done. Has anybody else had this experience? Sorry for all the random questions today ! LOL!


----------



## WDWJess

nearlythere38 said:


> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> well i thought my nausea was weaning off, but BAM :sick:threw up this morning all over my driveway, only just managed to open the car door. :nope: not happy also having some intense headaches, and insomnia
> 
> I'm having intense headaches daily, not sure whether I should concern my midwife with them or not?!Click to expand...
> 
> well I am due to see my midwife on 24th march for the 16 week appointment, and was going to tell her then. my concern is that I suffered from pre-eclampsia at the end of my last pregnancy and I am wondering if the headaches have anything to do with blood pressure. but if you are concerned and are not due to see your midwife soon theres no har in giving her a ring or calling inClick to expand...

I have my 16 week appointment on 24th March too :happydance:. I rang my midwife yesterday to ask about the headaches. She said it is very normal at the stage of the pregnancy. Something to do with your blood pressure is probably lower as the baby taking your oxygen supply or something like that. Also if you're still struggling to eat or drink coz of ms then this can bring on headaches. 

I can't wait until I get the pregnancy glow everybody talks about. Right now I feel I can't show my face to the world, I feel fat, my skin and hair is in really bad condition and I'm just not motivated to do a thing. I hope I get my glow in time for my wedding in 8 weeks else I'll refuse to the leave the house!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ooh good question pisces! I have to have that this time as my Dad is now diabetic, so she wants to do it as a caution! I know its around 28 weeks, but no idea what it entails apart from sitting in the clinic for 2 hours or something and having a certain "drink!"


----------



## Pisces24

I'm getting mine on 22nd of this month. Ours sounds more complicated apparently it starts off very early in the morning with a blood test then you need to drink a load of lucozade then more bloods every hour after that and MW said i could be there until 2pm :( My father and grandmother had it so that's why mine's being done. Will i need to repeat it at 28 wks?


----------



## calypso

Pisces - my mom had gestational diabetes with my little brother, so they did my GD test a few weeks ago (norm is 23 weeks). I had to drink a special drink within 5mins and have blood drawn exactly 1hr after. I could eat normally beforehand but nothing not even water during the wait time. Results in and all is fine. They will redo it probably at the 23 week or thereabouts. If that were to have an issue then they do a 3hr test. If all is fine then all good!


----------



## Bella'smummy

Hi ladies can I join you, I'm Toni this is my 5th pregnancy and only 1 living little girl who is 3 in july, I had a stillbirth at 24 weeks in feb 2010 and 2 miscarriages so have been so nervous to even post thinking it would jinx it. 
Been having weekly scans and after a shakey start we are fine and bean is ok.

Morning/ night sickness is fading which is worrying me as not 12 weeks yet and it's been fading for a week, been using my Doppler and baby is still there x 

How are you all doing? X


----------



## kldupre2

Congrats Toni! Hope you have a HH9M! When are you due? I haven't had much m/s... This last week "afternoon" sickness settled in for a few days, but nothing major. Other than that, lots of CM, headaches, always thirsty, and tons of heartburn/burping. Where did you get your doppler? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## Trista_Lynn

Hi ladies! Can I join in on the fun? My name is Trista and I am 13 weeks exactly with baby #2. This is my fourth pregnancy though, I have had two miscarriages. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## First.timer

pisces. i was told totally diferent to you, you cant eat from midnight the night before, then arrive at 9am or whatever time. have a blood test, then drink a sugary drink, wait 2 hours for your body to process the glucose and have another blood test, then u go home, so you should be there a max of 3 hours. it sounds complicated but its not its just a really basic way of testing. you would think there would be a better way! if your bmi is over 35 or u have a family history of diabetes you have to have one early and then one at 28 weeks. if not then just one at 28 weeks. i was booked in for mine but have been so sick that i havent gone because if you cant keep the sugary drink down the whole test is void and you hve to come back again so ive been waiting until the morning sickness dies down a bit to rebook! I'm 13 weeks today woooo!!!


----------



## bananabump

I'm 13 weeks today!! :happydance: Feels like I've known for about 6 months though!! x


----------



## First.timer

Yay we're the same :)


----------



## Bella'smummy

Kld, thanks im due 19th September but because of my stillbirth I would be induced early, I brought my Doppler off eBay a pocket fetal Doppler with LCD was £45.00 it's good found heartbeat at 8 weeks.

Glad I had it as last 2 days I've had terrible backache so have been worried and sickness has just stopped, but this morning omg my belly has popped out I actually look pregnant rather then look like I've eaten too many donuts lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok? X


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Lovely to hear your belly has popped out Bella'smummy :thumbup: I am very impatient for my bump now, I am in the 'is it bump or still bloat' stage right now! How are everyone elses bumps coming along, I would be interested to know?


----------



## kldupre2

I'm with you... I still feel like I'm in limbo with the bump. I think it's just bloating at this point. 

I've been debating whether or not to get a doppler. I have been driving myself nuts worrying if everything is okay. I had a miscarriage a few years back where my body didn't make me aware of it. I carried the baby for 4 weeks after it stopped growing and never knew. I'm so worried that something bad will happen again.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My bump is in my avatar... seems huge but I'm definitely not that big when I wake up in the morning. Though my uterus seems to reach all the way up to my belly button now. Baby's heartbeat still seems to be down low near my pelvis though.. confusing.

Anyone got bump pics to show? I know there are bump threads but us September ladies are spread out between 1st and 2nd trimester now and its difficult to keep up with ladies of our month!


----------



## Elegentric

No baby bump for me yet...still just bloat though I can feel the top of my uterus under my belly button....maybe I'll pop out in the next 3 or 4 weeks. I'm ready to look pregnant and not just chunky!


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> Yay we're the same :)

Are you as impatient as I am?! Seems to all be happening so slowly! x


----------



## First.timer

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm just as impatient! Although happy peach day to you!!


----------



## Trista_Lynn

I've have a bump! I guess people aren't kidding when they say you show faster after your first baby!


----------



## First.timer

i just look fat(ter)...no bump yet i dont think although i def cant suck it in. loads of people saying im showing but i think they are just saying what they think i want to hear lol.


----------



## wanna_baby

I don't have a bump yet either... although it's a significant difference in the morning and at night.... I have a very obvious bump at night but when I wake up, I harly look pregnant... What's up with that???


----------



## nearlythere38

ive got a bump now, its around the same as when i was 5 months pregnant with my first cos i didnt show with him until 20 weeks! but i cant wait til it gets huuuuuge


----------



## Sparkles0307

heya! just eventually got back on here after a manic few weeks - i can see a bump on me but to people who don't know me it just looks like i've been eating too much, not a proper baby bump yet but enough i have to leave trousers undone at top now! very excited, want to show properly sick of just looking plump!x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

henrysmumkaz your bump looks great! I think my tum is actually smaller than it was to start with as I had a bit if a beer belly but obviously I have given that up now! Mine also does look larger an a bit harder at night but back to normal in the morning :shrug:


----------



## nearlythere38

Sparkles0307 said:


> heya! just eventually got back on here after a manic few weeks - i can see a bump on me but to people who don't know me it just looks like i've been eating too much, not a proper baby bump yet but enough i have to leave trousers undone at top now! very excited, want to show properly sick of just looking plump!x

Sparkles0307 we have the same due date :thumbup:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah mine is flat in morning and by lunch/eve about 5 months gone :rofl: Did it with my LO though too. Sure im feeling tiny movements the last 2 days aswell, was 18 weeks with LO but im only 13 weeks. It seems to early, but i cant have sudden wind just over this 2 days and not the last 13 weeks loL!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

sam*~*louize said:


> Yeah mine is flat in morning and by lunch/eve about 5 months gone :rofl: Did it with my LO though too. Sure im feeling tiny movements the last 2 days aswell, was 18 weeks with LO but im only 13 weeks. It seems to early, but i cant have sudden wind just over this 2 days and not the last 13 weeks loL!

Yes, I have been having flutters too the last couple of days but not sure if they are movement or just gas (although they do feel different to gas I have to say) but I know it's very early esp. as it's my first so not sure :shrug:


----------



## First.timer

me too ive been wondering if its me going mad but when im very still i can feel the occasional little (feels like) a flicker like someone tapping me really gently...its in the right place but i feel like its too early?! anyone know about this stuff?


----------



## Elegentric

I had my NT scan today! Baby was wiggling around and sucking his thumb. My sonographer said she's pretty sure baby is a boy! Best of all, baby is healthy!


----------



## wanna_baby

I have my NT scan today... So excited to see the baby....


----------



## sarah2409

Hi ladies, im due on the 17th sept. Had my scan yesterday, was lovely :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Pisces24 said:


> Has anyone else had their blood results back yet? I called for mine yesterday and MW was lovely and told me all was fine except for my prolactin levels? They have to book me into the Day care unit to have it investigated. I'm also rhesus negative. Anyone else here that blood type? She didnt say much about it but i've read about an injection i need? When do i need this injection? Hope you're all well :)


I'm rhesus neg too and OH is positive! :dohh:
Got a little bump too as you can see in my DP :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

RyliesMummy said:


> Pisces24 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had their blood results back yet? I called for mine yesterday and MW was lovely and told me all was fine except for my prolactin levels? They have to book me into the Day care unit to have it investigated. I'm also rhesus negative. Anyone else here that blood type? She didnt say much about it but i've read about an injection i need? When do i need this injection? Hope you're all well :)
> 
> 
> I'm rhesus neg too and OH is positive! :dohh:
> Got a little bump too as you can see in my DP :)Click to expand...

Impressive bump :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thanks!
I can't wait to get huge again like with my daughter :D


----------



## kelly2903

I just noticed my dates need changing from the 5th to the 6th him please x x x


----------



## YoungMummi17

My little bubba is due on the 22nd of September [: I can't wait, i'm so excited!


----------



## Tracie78

Hi girls...ive only just seen this group.
Im due on the 5th :happydance:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies. 

I am going for a scan tomorrow for my 12 weeks! Finger crosses to see everything is ok with the baby. :) I have felt something down there but i wasnt sure if it is baby or not. hehe

Hope all's weekend is going to be good with the weather.

Xxx


----------



## Leeny

Hiya thought I'd show my face, I'm due the 1st. Had my dating scan and nuchal tests last week and all is good and well so far. No bump yet tho but hopefully not long, is anyone else nearly 15 weeks and got no bump? (Good luck to everyone with scans coming up x)


----------



## LittleBoo

Good luck with the scan Nanaki! Hope all's well :)

Thought I'd pop in and say hello to the fellow September mummies! x


----------



## LittleBoo

Hiya Leeny :) you're due a week before me :D mine's still pretty much flab, no real bump yet! I want a bump... when pregnant with Jack I used to rest things on it, best table ever :D til he kicked them off...


----------



## Nanaki

Thanks LittleBoo! Will update you all tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mollykins

Hello Sweet peas! Just want to pop in and offer :hugs:


----------



## vanillastar

Hope everyone is doing good.

Had my ob appt today and we heard the heartbeat with the doppler. :cloud9:
Also my doppler came in the mail today. I will probably try it out in the next couple of days!

So Im taking the plunge and announcing on Facebook!


----------



## calypso

Was able to hear hb Monday! 155bpm!

Tomorrow is my NT so we get to see baby!!!!


----------



## MerryMint

Hi ladies,

Been AWOL mostly because I feel like I've been run over repeatedly by a dump truck for the last month. Had pretty awful morning sickness (couldn't even keep down water), but got some meds and I can start to see some glimmers of feeling better this week.

Anyway, had an appt. with the OB on Monday and heard the heartbeat on the doppler for the first time - 171! Strong little baby!

Sharing the news with family and friends this weekend - so excited! Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls, sure I had already posted in here but appears not :wacko:

I am due on 28th September :) x


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well ;-) Are we in the Second Trimester yet?? has anyone created a thread!
xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I think we are OK to stay put as the thread is in groups and discussions rather than first tri :)

hayley x just wanted to say your avator is making me really want a Creme Egg yum! Funny as I was talking to my friend just last night and she said her craving was Creme Eggs as she was preggo around easter too!!


----------



## hayley x

I really fancied one - woke up at 1am thinking of one (have never liked them) and it made me feel really :sick: not worth the craving lol x


----------



## Pisces24

Is anybody dreaming bout their baby yet? I've had countless dreams of a little blondie boy. Could be just over-active imagination or something but its the same child every time. How's everyone doing? x


----------



## hayley x

I dont ever remember dreaming about any of my babys, I would love to though :) All I seem to dream about are dead people and spiders :rofl: nice! are you finding out the sex of your baby?


----------



## BabyNo1

I have been having really weird dreams, woke up crying yesterday.. apparently its quite normal to dream!

x


----------



## Pisces24

Yes we're going to find out, i was convinced i was having a girl though given all the MS i was having etc. I really dont mind either way. Oh so glad im not dreaming about spiders :O I haven't woke up crying just yet!


----------



## kelly2903

Hey ladies just popping to say hi again hope ur all well... Glad this group can stay running all the way through our journeys :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi Hayley, did wonder if you'd pop in here, hope you and Bertie doing well so far x


----------



## FriendlyFace

Hello All! I booked my Private Gender Scan yesterday! It will be Sunday the 27th!! I justified spending the extra money for our families to be there with us to see our baby for the first time and find out the gender with us....however I am already convinced it is a BOY! I have just had "that feeling" from the beginning and with the gender scan you get a urine test to take by 14 weeks that is 90% accurate. I took it this morning and it said BOY! I am so excited!! This is our first baby :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

whens the earliest you can have a gender scan?! x im gonna get one i just cant wait! x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

hayley x said:


> I really fancied one - woke up at 1am thinking of one (have never liked them) and it made me feel really :sick: not worth the craving lol x

I have bought one to eat later, will see how it goes, can't really feel much sicker at the mo so hoping it will go the other way and make me better!!



BabyNo1 said:


> I have been having really weird dreams, woke up crying yesterday.. apparently its quite normal to dream!
> 
> x

I had a horrible dream involving the baby and prison the other night and DH is having awful dreams too (but he always has had wierd dreams!) I have heard strange dreams are normal too.

First.timer I think it's 16 weeks for gender, I've been enquiring about this today as I think we would like one :thumbup:

FriendlyFace that's interesting about the urine test, I've not heard of that before.

Hope everyone is OK :flower:


----------



## Nanaki

To the creator of this thread (sorry I forget the name, I know!) can you move me from 22nd Sept to 18th Sept as had a scan and all is well! :) Xx


----------



## kldupre2

In the U.S. they generally don't do a gender scan until 20 weeks, but we are having a 4D early gender determination scan done around 14 weeks.. (Of course its about 200$ and not covered by insurance, but we are first timers and EXCITED) A friend of mine had one done and she loved it. Found out she was having a boy and on Jan 31st she delivered mason joseph!


----------



## Mamaworks

Hi Ladies, can I join your group? I'm due on September 15th and after a rough start things are looking really good now for our baby bean!


----------



## calypso

Had NT scan today. Have to wait for the results. The experience was amazing!!! Will write more later.


----------



## minkysouth1

Great to see so many good healthy scans!

It's sooo much more relaxing in the second trimester. I am huge already: my belly popped right out in the last week! I'm also having weird dreams all the time; I reckon it's the hormones running riot.

Minky X


----------



## Louise-B

I had a dream the other day about our baby....we were in a hospital using the doppler and the heartbeat was 220bpm! The nurse said that was really good and meant it was going to be a girl!! Very odd. 

I have no gut instinct whether baby really is a girl or a boy - I had super strong feelings right from the start with Kitty - I just knew I was growing a girl. This time round...nothing! 

Hope everyone is feeling well today..........its Friday! x


----------



## hayley x

We dont have our scan until 21st March - still 10 days away, we'll be nearly 13 weeks, getting nervous but excited. Then we have consultant the week after and hoping to get an early induction 'planned' this time rather than needing another emergency one! 

Is anyone else here staying on team yellow? I dont know how I'm going to last the next 6 months not knowing :lol: x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

hayley x said:


> We dont have our scan until 21st March - still 10 days away, we'll be nearly 13 weeks, getting nervous but excited. Then we have consultant the week after and hoping to get an early induction 'planned' this time rather than needing another emergency one!
> 
> Is anyone else here staying on team yellow? I dont know how I'm going to last the next 6 months not knowing :lol: x

I reeeeeally want to stay team yellow but I don't think Í've got the patience! It would be far more practical for us to find out so I know whether to sell all of our baby boy clothes to make room for baby girl clothes, if thats the way it heads. But the other part of me thinks... gah, this is probably my last pregnancy and apparently the surprise at the birth is out of this world! Dilemma!!!


----------



## hayley x

This is our last baby too, I found out with the other 2 so really want to experience a surprise! its already hard even though we're not at a stage we can find out :lol: We have lots of girls things and a few boys things we will use from our son so will pack a pink and blue vest in the hospital bag :) pretty sure we're having another boy though x


----------



## calypso

I was going to write more about my NT scan, but wrote a novel. Instead, it's just on my journal.

No way we can stay team yellow, unless baby has other plans. We are staying with a lot of neutrals anyway. I just hate calling baby it or baby. Then we could call baby him or her, or a name when we choose.


----------



## sam*~*louize

We're finding out, just love knowing. I get my baby at birth ayway so surprise at 20 weeks for me :)


----------



## KitKat

hi everyone i havent posted much of late as my little brother died and things havent been great. just an update i had my scan thursday and my new due date is 14th sept everything looks ok , it was abit bitter sweet watching baby on scan i cant believe little baby made it after the last 5weeks i have been through. i think im having a girl i will be shocked if its a boy only for the reason i have four kids and had the girl, boy, girl, boy so this must be a girl right :baby:

hope mums and bumps are all well have a good weekend x:flower:


----------



## hayley x

:cry: kitkat I'm so so sorry to read that :( my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

pleased to read your scan went well :)

sam - I loved finding out, I know its still a surprise whenever you find out :cloud9: do you have a feeling either way towards gender? xx


----------



## First.timer

no way i could wait! if the baby doesnt play ball at my scan im going private! i am convinced its a girl....ahhh feels so long away x how are all you pregnant beauties today?!


----------



## LittleBoo

I saw dreams being mentioned earlier, I recall a very vivid one (very very vivid as I had it over 2 years ago and still remember) when pregnant with my son, I dreamt I gave birth to a cat statue in my dads house, and I put it in some custard to keep warm (no idea) then went outside for a minute. I realised that the baby shouldn't be in custard and dashed back in, and my dad just looked at me and shook his head. Horrible, horrible dream! Luckily so far my dreams have been okay, apart from a few where I find out OH has cheated on me, or tells me he doesn't love me anymore. They seem so real I wake up and feel like slapping him :p


----------



## calypso

Kitkat - my thoughts are with your family. Glad baby is doing well.


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> such a small world mom2ben. im from chiddingfold but work in guildford. just think, we could be giving birth at the same time lol! when is your 20 week scan booked for? xx

Hi First.timer - sorry have been away for a while so only just replying now. Wow - Chiddingfold is just round the corner! My 20 week scan is booked for 3 May. We're still debating whether or not to find out the sex - we didn't with my son and we always said we would with our second but now we're not so sure. We don't mind either way so I think a surprise is nicer.

I have been feeling much better over the last few days - although still a bit sick in the evening if I eat too much sugar! Because of gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy, I've already been put on a carbohydrate restrictive diet which is really depressing but hopefully it will mean minimum weight gain!

Anyway, hope you all have a good weekend!

Kitkat- I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Whatme

Hello everyone, I'm due on the 3rd of sept. I'm still very new to this, and feel like I'm not sure where I belong, everybody seems to know each other? But I'd like to get involved :) 
I'm 15 weeks today, no bump, no movement, no symptoms, i doubt I'm even still pregnant sometimes, does anyone feel like this? Have my midwife app on the 22nd march so hopefully she'll listen to baby's heartbeat and reassure me.


----------



## nearlythere38

our gender scan is booked on 2nd april as that was the earliest they had free. we didnt find out with our first, but because i had an emergency c-section and was under general anaesthetic, i never got that 'its a boy!' moment, ut my husband did. when i woke up i was too groggy to take notice. :wacko:

definitely cant wait this time tho, and would be useful to plan bedrooms and clothes etc, as somebody else mentioned i have tons of baby boy stuff that i could get rid of if its a girl.

i have to say tho, with my first i had a 'feeling' it was a boy, and he was/. this time i have a feeling its a girl :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Just had my 12 week scan and it was wonderful! So relieved everything is ok and now we can finally start telling the world! 

Hugs to you all x x


----------



## hayley x

nearlythere38 said:


> our gender scan is booked on 2nd april as that was the earliest they had free. we didnt find out with our first, but because i had an emergency c-section and was under general anaesthetic, i never got that 'its a boy!' moment, ut my husband did. when i woke up i was too groggy to take notice. :wacko:
> 
> definitely cant wait this time tho, and would be useful to plan bedrooms and clothes etc, as somebody else mentioned i have tons of baby boy stuff that i could get rid of if its a girl.
> 
> i have to say tho, with my first i had a 'feeling' it was a boy, and he was/. this time i have a feeling its a girl :thumbup:

Looking at your avatar my bets are on a little girl too :) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I keep looking at cute girl stuff Hayley but think that's cos I got Layla. We were in asda earlier nosing at girl stuff and I had a pain in my belly, took that as a sign it's a boy and he doesn't approve :rofl:


----------



## First.timer

i was given a bag of girl clothes....oh god.


----------



## bananabump

Whatme said:


> Hello everyone, I'm due on the 3rd of sept. I'm still very new to this, and feel like I'm not sure where I belong, everybody seems to know each other? But I'd like to get involved :)
> I'm 15 weeks today, no bump, no movement, no symptoms, i doubt I'm even still pregnant sometimes, does anyone feel like this? Have my midwife app on the 22nd march so hopefully she'll listen to baby's heartbeat and reassure me.

Hi Whatme, 

Don't worry I feel exactly the same as you sometimes!! I'm 14 weeks tomorrow and apart from a few weeks of sickness which stopped a couple of weeks ago.. I'm now feeling completely fine again and have no bump etc either! Plus the 12 week scan seems like ages ago now too! The one thing I would suggest though is buying a doppler to listen to the heartbeat yourself!! Really makes me smile when I start feeling worried like you and then hear the little heart beating away! Just a thought x x x:thumbup:


----------



## Jenegade

Hello everyone,

Can I join in to please? I've been a member of the forum since I found out I was pregnant with our first in January, but haven't posted yet! Everyone seems lovely though so thought I better introduce myself. 

Our baby's due on 16th September, though it's still hard to believe that I'm pregnant now, except the bloating. Was great seeing our scan as it made it more real, but that was about 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## Elegentric

Welcome Jenegade!


----------



## vanillastar

Hope everyone is doing good.

13 weeks for me today!


----------



## nearlythere38

hayley x said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> our gender scan is booked on 2nd april as that was the earliest they had free. we didnt find out with our first, but because i had an emergency c-section and was under general anaesthetic, i never got that 'its a boy!' moment, ut my husband did. when i woke up i was too groggy to take notice. :wacko:
> 
> definitely cant wait this time tho, and would be useful to plan bedrooms and clothes etc, as somebody else mentioned i have tons of baby boy stuff that i could get rid of if its a girl.
> 
> i have to say tho, with my first i had a 'feeling' it was a boy, and he was/. this time i have a feeling its a girl :thumbup:
> 
> Looking at your avatar my bets are on a little girl too :) xClick to expand...

oooo thanks :happydance: why do you say that, i have been posting the photo on nub guess groups, and they say girl too! as long as its a healthy baby i will be happy, but if it is a girl i will feel 'complete' if anyone can understand that??


----------



## LittleBoo

MrsHedgehog said:


> Just had my 12 week scan and it was wonderful! So relieved everything is ok and now we can finally start telling the world!
> 
> Hugs to you all x x

Glad your scan went well hun :)



I'm sooo impatient waiting for the 20 week scan! We're moving home during this week and next though so I suppose that'll take my mind off things :)

Anyone feeling movements yet? I've had the bubbly feeling at night for weeks but last night I think I may have had a kick!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi all hope everyone is well! Got our scan tomorrow! So nervous, keeping everything crossed the blood is gone! Went to the Dr's today and was finally prescribes some anti-sickness tablets! Bit pee'd off because I've been suffering really badly for weeks and this is the 2nd time I have been about it, but as long as the sickness eases off thats the main thing! She wants me back on Wednesday to check my bloods again to make sure I'm not dehydrated, which in all honesty I think I am :(
All I seem to do is sleep eat & then sick back up what I've eaten!

xx


----------



## sunflower30

Yay, I'm already to lemon!! :) My little bump keeps growing bigger! But haven't felt any little kicks yet, can't wait! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Nessabella

Helllloooo lovely Ladies! 

Iv just noticed this thread even though been a member for quite a while now :)

Im due 1st of September .. cant wait until my next scan (4 weeks yet) to make sure everything is ok! Would love a bump buddy but havent found anyone yet :(

Hope everyone is feeling good :) xx


----------



## Pisces24

Has anyone started buying stuff yet? I've bought nappies, two avent soothers, Some hospital bag stuff, and tommee tippee bottles. I'm really struggling with the whole breast pump issue! Which pump could i use that will go with the tommee tippee bottles? I was looking at the Tommee Tippee pupm, but to be honest it didn't get the best reviews :(

If anyone can suggest any pumps please i'd be very grateful. I hope you're all doing well today :)


----------



## bananabump

sunflower30 said:


> Yay, I'm already to lemon!! :) My little bump keeps growing bigger! But haven't felt any little kicks yet, can't wait!
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Sunflower30 I'm a lemon too! haha Looks like you're due the day after me :happydance: Is this your first? I haven't felt any kicks yet either.. can't wait for my bump to be bigger! x x


----------



## MrsKnapp

Its so nice to see everyone doing so well!

I cant wait for a bump and to feel movements! It was so surreal to see how much the baby moves when i had my scan, its weird to think that the baby is moving but i cant feel it!! 
Kind of eerie!! lol xxx


----------



## First.timer

im a lemon as well!! woo little lemonbry x im still a bit nervy, im not showing :(


----------



## First.timer

ive bought a few babygrows....buying a buggy on sunday but only because i found my dream buggy second hand for a steal. £400 for an almost brand new bugaboo cameleon and literally every extra you could want for...can you believe it! im thinking i should start stocking up on little bits....i really wanto breast feed as well but have no clue what "accessories" i will need to make this possible...lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

I've randomly picked uP nappies, and got bottles on sat cos they were on offer in boots. I'll be bottle-feeding btw. Got Moses basket, pram, cot, steriliser, from LO so got few bits anyway. Soooo can't wait to find out sex, got bibs for a boy in mothercare the other day cos they had 5 for 50p! Couldn't leave them there!!


----------



## bananabump

'Just plump or pregnant? Other people are noticing and deciding whether to ask my Mommy this risky question!' - Firsttimer your signature definitely sums up how I look at the moment! Booo! 

BUT I'm in a goood mood tonight as we've just booked our private sexing scan and 4d freeview for 31st March!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> ive bought a few babygrows....buying a buggy on sunday but only because i found my dream buggy second hand for a steal. £400 for an almost brand new bugaboo cameleon and literally every extra you could want for...can you believe it! im thinking i should start stocking up on little bits....i really wanto breast feed as well but have no clue what "accessories" i will need to make this possible...lol


I know exactly what you mean. I really should have researched breast pumps before i bought the bottles but they were on special :blush::blush:, suppose i may be grateful i've 3 extra bottles one day :)

Second hand is definately something i'm researching for buggies myself, the one i want is 250.00 euros, i might just wait til it comes down more. Or i might not :shrug:

Try pick up a few boxes of breast pads. I havent found them myself yet in my local Tesco, but we're getting a new Boots soon so should be plenty in there. My friend said something about Argos having deals on Tommie Tippee sterlizers, bottles etc. If i find any good bargains, ill post a link :)


----------



## First.timer

im gonna book a private sex scan, when i turn 16 weeks so rights at the end of march. baby bond do them for 79 quid but not 4d, well worth shaving the month off the wait.....i am shitting myself with anticipation....sorry to be graphic! the idea of breastpads makes me worry :s


----------



## First.timer

haha yeah my ticker is funny isnt it. xx i just look chubbo


----------



## kldupre2

First. Timer we just booked our private sex scan for 14 weeks, so April 1st. We are soooo excited! The scanning agency has a 99.9% accuracy rate. Out of 500 scans they have only gotten one wrong and she was earlier than the suggested 13 weeks. I have not started buying anything either. Even though our colors are very neutral, we are still waiting until after we find out the sex.


----------



## First.timer

where do u live? i cant find anywhere affordable that will do it under 16 weeks...thats less than 2 weeks away so doesnt really matter i spose. mine will be 27th march i thnk...mmmmmmmmm baby time :) u getting 4d? xoxo


----------



## kldupre2

I live in the U.S., Louisiana to be exact. For 250$ we get two 3d sessions in a theater style room with as many family and friends as we want. The first scan is scheduled at 14 weeks and with both scans we get all of the prints and a disk. During the sessions we get 5 minutes of 4d. The second session will be later around 28 weeks when the baby will have more facial characteristics. My husband and I have no problem paying that for everything you get. They do have a smaller package as well.


----------



## First.timer

bit out of my price range tbh! but i have a home doppler and i can now hear movements kicks etc along side the heartbeat, so cute i cant stop listening. baby is thrashing all over the pLace! x


----------



## kldupre2

I definitely understand. With my husbands work schedule we wouldnt Find out until 20-21 weeks so we are finding out 6-7 weeks earlier than we would have. I've been looking at the dopplers as well. do you have the graco one? I am iffy on which one to get.


----------



## First.timer

i have angel sounds,i only got it cause it was cheap (£20) is fantastic now but was touch and go earlier on, altho depends on your weight. id def get one, by the time u order n receive it etc u will be pushing 13 weeks, just dont freak out, until the last few days i would quite often not find anything, this last week i have got to the stage where i can find it every time quite quick, and even if not, u can hear the movements really loud they are much easier to find than heartbeat. wish i could record for u im going to try :)


----------



## kldupre2

Sounds awesome we went Friday to the doc and she found the heartbeat rather quickly. She even seemed shocked. It was 176, much higher than I thought it would be! Just happy he/she is healthy :)


----------



## First.timer

u can get an anglesounds one off of play.com , my weeks ambition is to upload babysounds :) x


----------



## kldupre2

Can't wait to hear them! Do you have a gut feeling as to what you are having?


----------



## sunflower30

Hey Banana bump - yup it will be my first lo :) , is it your first as well? Where do you live? I can't wait for my bump to grow bigger too, so exciting! We want to find out the sex too, I'll need to book a private scan. My next ultrasound is booked for April 20th - can't wait to see our little peanut again! I haven't bought anything yet but thinking about what I will need, I'll try to find some things used to save money.


----------



## bananabump

sunflower30 said:


> Hey Banana bump - yup it will be my first lo :) , is it your first as well? Where do you live? I can't wait for my bump to grow bigger too, so exciting! We want to find out the sex too, I'll need to book a private scan. My next ultrasound is booked for April 20th - can't wait to see our little peanut again! I haven't bought anything yet but thinking about what I will need, I'll try to find some things used to save money.


Yeh my first aswell :) I live in Birmingham, UK.. How about you? I've booked my private scan - 31st March, can't wait! :happydance: I've started making lots of lists of what to buy and budgeting but couldn't resist buying a gorgeous cream cardigan with little pockets and a pointed hood! xxx


----------



## sunflower30

Banana bump, I live on the west coast of Canada. That's so exciting your private scan is just a couple weeks away! Do you have a feeling whether it's a boy or girl? I feel mine's a boy, but of course we're just hoping for a healthy baby. The new cardigan sounds beautiful... makes me want to go shopping too! :) I went for a massage this morning... felt lovely and so relaxing! :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

So happy thought I's share my scan pic with you all! We have a healthy little bub and the blood has absorbed on it's own! So happy :)

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/195932_188817724493457_100000956933877_423485_6838400_n.jpg


If it's not too much trouble could you bump me up to Sept 29th please hun? x


----------



## smc17

HI! i just found this thread today! I am due september 17th! Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## ttcstill

Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!


----------



## bananabump

Sunflower 30, I've got a feeling mines a boy too! I think that might be because both of us really want a boy though so it's taking over slightly! But as you said as long it's a happy, healthy little baby then I really don't mind!
I've just got to post a pic of the cardigan, my description doesn't really do it justice! hehe...



Your massage sounds lovely! Might have to drop some hints to the other half for him to spoil me with a bit of a pamper session!! xxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

That's fantastic news - congratulations! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

aww suited for you ttcstill, congratulations. all the best hun x


----------



## nearlythere38

by the way, whats happened to our september sweet pea logo???


----------



## First.timer

anyone else had really horrible headaches ? i cant drink any water because i feel so sick, even lying down makes me wanna vom. ergh. :(


----------



## henrysmumkaz

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

So thrilled for you ttcstill, many congratulations and tonnes of sticky dust :happydance:


----------



## BabyNo1

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

Great News!
Goodluck

x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

Aw fantastic news!! :happydance:

Lots of sticky babydust :dust:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Great news on your scan RyliesMummy :happydance:

We have booked our 16 wk scan for next thursday, I am very excited and anxious at the same time! We are hoping to find out if we are team blue or pink but mainly it is to check beanie is doing OK!

I think I am feeling a bit more movement now. I felt what I can only describe as a little wriggle yesterday in bed! Anyone else?


----------



## nearlythere38

First.timer said:


> anyone else had really horrible headaches ? i cant drink any water because i feel so sick, even lying down makes me wanna vom. ergh. :(

First timer, I have phoned in sick at work today as I have got a major headache, well migraine I think as its making me sick and blurry vision. Its miserable :-(


----------



## sunflower30

Congrats ttcstill - wish you all the best!

Banana bump, awww the little outfit is so adorable, your lo will look so precious!! :) Did you convince your hubby to give you some pampering? I just noticed you added me as a bump buddy, it's great to have a buddy!! :)


----------



## MrsKnapp

ttcstill said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am again pregnant and now due nov 15th hopefully this wee little bugger sticks... HCG last week was 84 and this week it is 939 had a scare with drop in progesterone from 12.3 to 7 but I start Prometrium today so FX'd this works and I will have my forever baby!

Thats Fantastic news!!!!
sending you lots of sticky baby dust xxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## YoungMummy18

I had my 12 week scan today and I am only 11 weeks 3 days so my new due date is 3rd October...so will jump over to the october group!!! Hope everyone is okay!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months everyone!!

xx


----------



## Nanaki

I noticed my due date has not been updated? I moved from 22nd to 18th Sept. 

And Well done to tccstill! And youngmummy18, we would miss you here and hope you have a fun in October Bumpkins - I think I know couples of ladies in there as well. :) Xxx


----------



## bananabump

Aw thanks sunflower30 :) Think we're going to Mamas and Papas on Saturday to look at some pushchairs too... only look though!! haha Yeh he gave me a lovely massage bless him! How are you feeling symptom wise? I've been a bit rough with sickness the past few days, hoping it goes away again soon! x x x


----------



## First.timer

banana bump you cutie im your bump bud :) lets have a race to see you pops first lol. when we hit due date we can begin the competition!


----------



## vanillastar

Anyone else about to hear their babies heartbeat on the doppler and then not able to another time? I heard it several times last week and have not been able to hear it at all this week. Its making me nervous.


----------



## First.timer

Yeah all the time , I can't find it a few times in a row sometimes, can u hear the little movements as well? X


----------



## bananabump

Haha sounds like a plan First.timer! It'll drive me crazy if I end up being really overdue!! But I'm always late so knowing my luck, the baby will take after me! haha :blush: x x x x


----------



## First.timer

first baby yeah? so we are both bound to be late! I hope im not, although i dont really fancy the baby coming on our due date, its not the nicest! x


----------



## michelle1985

whats happened to sept sweatpea ticker????? anyone elses disapeared????


----------



## bananabump

Yeh first baby, very true about the due date.. not the best! I'm kinda hoping it comes on the 15th as our wedding is booked for 15/09/2012 so would be nice to share that with their first birthday!! :) xxx


----------



## First.timer

oh cute :) i hope it comes on the 12th or 16th just to annoy friends who will then have to share their birthdays :D


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Hello ladies! I thought I'd join you, I am due on September 20 with baby number 2. I have been spending time on one of the loss threads as I lost a baby last June. This baby seems to be doing great, so I am beginning to feel confidant that this one is a keeper. We are so excited to be growing our family! 

Anyone else in maternity clothes already? I didn't need them until I was 19 or 20 weeks with my son, but this time I seem to have popped so much sooner!

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi AmandaLucsMom sorry for your previous loss and I'm so pleased this baby is doing well, congratulations :flower:

I have just bought my first pair of maternity jeans! I have no real bump yet but my others have no give and are really uncomfy on the waist!


----------



## 3boys

hey all, can you put my name on the angel list. I had a scan this morning and it showed a perfect little baby but no heartbeat. hope you all have a wonderful 9 months! x x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

3boys said:


> hey all, can you put my name on the angel list. I had a scan this morning and it showed a perfect little baby but no heartbeat. hope you all have a wonderful 9 months! x x

Oh my goodness, after all of the trauma you've already been through, I'm absolutely gutted for you. So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, its tough but i will be ok, i have 4 beautiful reasons to get back to normal! x x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

3boys said:


> thanks hun, its tough but i will be ok, i have 4 beautiful reasons to get back to normal! x x

I am so sorry to hear you lost your little one. I too, had a mc last year and I know what you mean about having a few reasons to move on. I was so very thankful it happened with my second pregnancy than my first. My little boy was the thing that pulled me though it. Good luck to you and hug your children very tightly!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hi AmandaLucsMom sorry for your previous loss and I'm so pleased this baby is doing well, congratulations :flower:
> 
> I have just bought my first pair of maternity jeans! I have no real bump yet but my others have no give and are really uncomfy on the waist!

Thanks so much, pinkpokadot! Thanks what my problem was, very uncomfortable in the waist while sitting or after eating. When I pulled on the maternity pants, ahhhhhhhh relief! I am so much more comfortable now! Not the most stylish, but maternity clothes are the best!


----------



## kldupre2

I have not gotten maternity pants yet, but I did be a BeBand... I can't zip or button any of my pants, but the BeBand hides it so that you can't tell. They are only 16.99 at target and can be used throughout your entire pregnancy and even after. Best investment ever.

https://www.target.com/BeBand-Maternity-Band-Ebony/dp/B001DDRYCU


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Oh 3boys I'm so sad to hear this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Gutted for you 3boys x

I don't want to go a day early either as my date is 12th, as much as it won't have any relevance but still!


----------



## First.timer

3boys im so gutted for you, really didnt expect that :( thinking of you.


----------



## First.timer

sam louise - yeah september 11th isnt the most glam birthday is it! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh no 3boys! I remember we though we were going through a blighted ovum at the same time. You had quite the little fighter in there and I'm so sorry to hear this.:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Why is it when your bloating drops off and you feel ok you panic there is now something wrong argh! Cant wait for midwife thurs then can hear HB again :)


----------



## June2012

Hello everyone!!!

I'm due on 21st sept!

Has anyone started showing yet. :)


----------



## fifideluxe

yes im deffo showing now!!! exciting!!! I have booked my gender scan 2 weeks on tuesday, then the shopping can begin!! Is anyone else having an early gender scan? Im too impatient to wait til may for my 20 week scan and im also fessin' up to a bit of a scan addiction in this pregnancy!!! 

Does anyone know who is in charge of altering the due date list on page 1? I wasnt sure of my dates so guesstimated the 19th, but my actual due date is confirmed for the 15th sept instead so wondered if it could be changed?

thanks x


----------



## kldupre2

fifideluxe said:


> yes im deffo showing now!!! exciting!!! I have booked my gender scan 2 weeks on tuesday, then the shopping can begin!! Is anyone else having an early gender scan? Im too impatient to wait til may for my 20 week scan and im also fessin' up to a bit of a scan addiction in this pregnancy!!!
> 
> Does anyone know who is in charge of altering the due date list on page 1? I wasnt sure of my dates so guesstimated the 19th, but my actual due date is confirmed for the 15th sept instead so wondered if it could be changed?
> 
> thanks x


We are having an early scan done as well. We will find out at 14 weeks instead of 20. DH works away from home and would not have been here for the 20 week scan so we are paying extra to see early. It will be done 3d and 4d at a specialty office. We are so excited! We have several names for each sex chosen so we are ready to start the decision making. Anyone else have names picked? Oh and I completely agree with the comment that once the bloating goes away you start to wonder if everything is ok. I think the same thing every morning when I wake up, but by afternoon the bloating is back.


----------



## First.timer

I have my early gender scan booked a week today! OMG :) x


----------



## fifideluxe

kldupre2 said:
 

> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> yes im deffo showing now!!! exciting!!! I have booked my gender scan 2 weeks on tuesday, then the shopping can begin!! Is anyone else having an early gender scan? Im too impatient to wait til may for my 20 week scan and im also fessin' up to a bit of a scan addiction in this pregnancy!!!
> 
> Does anyone know who is in charge of altering the due date list on page 1? I wasnt sure of my dates so guesstimated the 19th, but my actual due date is confirmed for the 15th sept instead so wondered if it could be changed?
> 
> thanks x
> 
> 
> We are having an early scan done as well. We will find out at 14 weeks instead of 20. DH works away from home and would not have been here for the 20 week scan so we are paying extra to see early. It will be done 3d and 4d at a specialty office. We are so excited! We have several names for each sex chosen so we are ready to start the decision making. Anyone else have names picked?Click to expand...

where are you from hun? Im asking because i cant find anywhere that will do sexing until 16 weeks, in fact the place im going dont do it til 17 weeks but im away on holiday from my 17-19th week so i explained there wouldnt be much poit having it done after i come back because in a matter of days i will have my 20 week scan so they agreed to do it @ 16+5 but were quite reluctant!

I have quite a few names picked out for boys and girls but i wont settle on a name til i see baby to see if the name suits them!!

I like Rio for a boy and Talia or lilyia for a girl :)


----------



## First.timer

Babybond will go from 16 weeks and its cheap, and they do it at weekends x


----------



## bananabump

I'm way too excited for my scan next wednesday... :happydance: !!!! xxx


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> I'm way too excited for my scan next wednesday... :happydance: !!!! xxx

Happy orange day! is your scan a private one? u finding out gender? OMG this is all so cute. we were all little noobs a few weeks ago with titchy little poppyseed babes and now we have big fat juicy oranges :)


----------



## First.timer

lol @hotdog or cheeseburger on my ticker


----------



## pinkpolkadot

fifideluxe said:


> yes im deffo showing now!!! exciting!!! I have booked my gender scan 2 weeks on tuesday, then the shopping can begin!! Is anyone else having an early gender scan? Im too impatient to wait til may for my 20 week scan and im also fessin' up to a bit of a scan addiction in this pregnancy!!!

Yes I have mine on Thursday! I am very excited and anxious to see if little bean os OK! Can't wait to go shopping :)


----------



## calypso

Went to dr Friday morning. Hb was good! NT results were good!


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I'm way too excited for my scan next wednesday... :happydance: !!!! xxx
> 
> Happy orange day! is your scan a private one? u finding out gender? OMG this is all so cute. we were all little noobs a few weeks ago with titchy little poppyseed babes and now we have big fat juicy oranges :)Click to expand...

Haha you too! Yehh it's babybond - same as yours I think? Definitely finding out the gender, we'd both love a little boy but I think secretly I'd be even happier if I had a girl just because of all the cuteness you can buy for them! 

It's crazy how it's felt all along like it's really dragging but thinking back to the 6th Jan when me and the OH found out - it seems like time has flown by so quickly!!!

We've just booked a week in Spain for the end of May so that's something that's closer than September to count down and look forward to for me!! haha xxx


----------



## First.timer

i want a holiday. im going down to the coast in june but i want tropical :) friends going to ibiza think ill give that a miss! flippin heck you will have to tell me what the baby bond one is like then how come they let you do yours before 16 weeks?! mine is booked for sunday (the day i turn 16 weeks lol)


----------



## bananabump

Yehh my friends are going to Ayia Napa, tad hardcore considering I'll be about 7 months pregnant at the time!! haha Noo you'll have to tell me what your scan is like, I meant the wednesday after sorry.. 30th March! More time off work the better!! xxx


----------



## First.timer

ooooooo ok. i considered lying about my date to get it early lol, pregnancy makes you crazy! xx have u paid to have 4d pics to take home? mines just 4d freeview xx


----------



## hayley x

have my '12 week scan' tomorrow :happydance: so excited to see Bertie. Then I have consultant a week on Tuesday to see my consultant and hopefully get my early induction sorted :happydance: x


----------



## kldupre2

I live in Louisiana, U.S. and we are scheduled at Sneak Peek. https://www.sneakpeek4d.com/ultrasoundpackages.html

We are getting the early gender prediction package, but we have a 50$ off coupon and we aren't going back for our second scan at 16-20 weeks. We actually aren't going back for our second scan until 26-28 weeks. So technically we are paying 100$ each for 3d and 4d scans and finding out the sex almost 6-7 weeks early so the price is well worth it for us. My health insurance is very good so we aren't coming out of pocket for much at all during the pregnancy, which makes it easier for us to splurge on this too. 

My husband and I have chosen Luke John and Parker Joseph for boy names and Layla Grace for a girls name.. still looking for more girl names to choose from. So any suggestions are accepted lol 



fifideluxe said:


> kldupre2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> yes im deffo showing now!!! exciting!!! I have booked my gender scan 2 weeks on tuesday, then the shopping can begin!! Is anyone else having an early gender scan? Im too impatient to wait til may for my 20 week scan and im also fessin' up to a bit of a scan addiction in this pregnancy!!!
> 
> Does anyone know who is in charge of altering the due date list on page 1? I wasnt sure of my dates so guesstimated the 19th, but my actual due date is confirmed for the 15th sept instead so wondered if it could be changed?
> 
> thanks x
> 
> 
> We are having an early scan done as well. We will find out at 14 weeks instead of 20. DH works away from home and would not have been here for the 20 week scan so we are paying extra to see early. It will be done 3d and 4d at a specialty office. We are so excited! We have several names for each sex chosen so we are ready to start the decision making. Anyone else have names picked?Click to expand...
> 
> where are you from hun? Im asking because i cant find anywhere that will do sexing until 16 weeks, in fact the place im going dont do it til 17 weeks but im away on holiday from my 17-19th week so i explained there wouldnt be much poit having it done after i come back because in a matter of days i will have my 20 week scan so they agreed to do it @ 16+5 but were quite reluctant!
> 
> I have quite a few names picked out for boys and girls but i wont settle on a name til i see baby to see if the name suits them!!
> 
> I like Rio for a boy and Talia or lilyia for a girl :)Click to expand...


----------



## minkysouth1

3boys said:


> hey all, can you put my name on the angel list. I had a scan this morning and it showed a perfect little baby but no heartbeat. hope you all have a wonderful 9 months! x x

Oh 3 boys - I am so sad to hear about your loss. Hug those children of yours extra tightly tonight. All the best for the future. :hugs: XXXX


----------



## canadabear

bananabump said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I'm way too excited for my scan next wednesday... :happydance: !!!! xxx
> 
> Happy orange day! is your scan a private one? u finding out gender? OMG this is all so cute. we were all little noobs a few weeks ago with titchy little poppyseed babes and now we have big fat juicy oranges :)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you too! Yehh it's babybond - same as yours I think? Definitely finding out the gender, we'd both love a little boy but I think secretly I'd be even happier if I had a girl just because of all the cuteness you can buy for them!
> 
> It's crazy how it's felt all along like it's really dragging but thinking back to the 6th Jan when me and the OH found out - it seems like time has flown by so quickly!!!
> 
> We've just booked a week in Spain for the end of May so that's something that's closer than September to count down and look forward to for me!! haha xxxClick to expand...

I found out on the 6th of Jan too! Can't believe how fast everything is starting to go now! I don't have my gender scan until April 26th.. they really don't believe in much monitoring here in spain unless there are complications, so I have only had 1 scan at 13 weeks and hear the hb once at midwife appointment on March 14th. So jealous of all your scans and heartbeat checks etc. 
Where in Spain are you headed? It is so lovely and warm here lately (finally!!), but I am dreading August when I will be HUGE and very HOT!! :haha:


----------



## First.timer

ahhh canada bear my 20 week scan is april 26th as well :) i might be coming to spain as well as FOB's mother - the precious little gem - lives in spain (not far away enough) where abouts are you? not that my foreign geography is any better than my english geography...xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

3boys i am so sorry for your loss xxxx

i will be seeing midwife on thursday for my 16 week appt. it has been 8 weeks since i have seen her, they really dont bother when its your second. i also have a date for seeing the consultant at the hospital re: c-section. 

sexing scan a week on saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! excited much!!!!!! hope were all doing well ladies.


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> I have my early gender scan booked a week today! OMG :) x

which babybond are you going to?


----------



## First.timer

portsmouth...are you doing it as well?! xx


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> portsmouth...are you doing it as well?! xx

why all the way to portsmouth there is one in horley? thats were im going iv been tryin to make appt for this week but noone is answering phone :cry:


----------



## canadabear

First.timer said:


> ahhh canada bear my 20 week scan is april 26th as well :) i might be coming to spain as well as FOB's mother - the precious little gem - lives in spain (not far away enough) where abouts are you? not that my foreign geography is any better than my english geography...xxx

i live in Ibiza.. but not the party part of the island (which is actually really a small small part of a beautiful island). so looking forward to our scan.. this is the gender one as well!! :happydance: though every one in my family wants to know except my Dad! Doubt we will be able to keep it a secret from just him though..:haha: 
Hope you manage to get somewhere for a vacation before LO arrives! :flower:


----------



## First.timer

michelle1985 said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> portsmouth...are you doing it as well?! xx
> 
> why all the way to portsmouth there is one in horley? thats were im going iv been tryin to make appt for this week but noone is answering phone :cry:Click to expand...

combining it with a trip to babies r us and seeing friends, if u go on www.babybond.com you can make an appointment online right now! xx


----------



## fifideluxe

So many early gender scans booked....anyone would think we were an impatient lot....LMAO

How much are the babybond scans and what do they provide? Im booked @MUMS in solihul 1, because its nearby 2, because I had an ealy viability scan 10+6 weeks and the whole experience was lovely.

The gender scan lasts aprox 15mins I will get at least 10-15 pictures and a dvd of the whole scan.....and MOST importantly....find out which team I am on!!! The whole scan costs £85 but my mom has offered me half the money as she's never been to any of my scans and really wants to see one I think it will be a lovely bonding experience for all of us :)

Has anyone got an 'inkling' what their baby is already? I have thought BOY all the way up until now but after reading a post in 2nd tri about scull theory my baby's scull shape looks very girly in one shot and boy in the next :shrug::shrug:

so I may be in for a surprise!!!!


----------



## wanna_baby

Hello ladies,
I actually got a very early gender surprise... At my IT scan at 13 weeks... the doc asked me weather we wanted to know the sex of the baby, and when we said yes, he said, it's a boy... as he saw a penis... I thought it was too early but guess doctors knows best. He said to still confirm at the 20 weeks scan but he's 80% sure it's a boy.... So we got lucky we didn't have to wait to fine out!!

yeahhhh team blue!!


----------



## Elegentric

Me too! My doctor told me at my NT scan at 13 weeks that he's 90% sure I'm having a boy! I guess the penis stands out...hehehe


----------



## First.timer

Baby bond is 79 included black and white pics and 4d freeview. Cheapest around here by a country mile. First baby though so really have no idea what I'm doing lol. What does urs include etc? Xx


----------



## Boony

My private scan is £55 and includes all the pics he takes and a 4d freeview then a discount off a 4d scan at a later date.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Boony

Your 2nd and 3rd babies are going to be almost like twins - sooo close in age. Very sweet!


----------



## Boony

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey Boony
> 
> Your 2nd and 3rd babies are going to be almost like twins - sooo close in age. Very sweet!

This one is due 2 days before Tylers 1st Birthday. I'm hoping i go overdue though so i dont have a newborn to look after on his birthday lol


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello! Hope everyone is OK :thumbup: Just wanted to let you know we had our 16 week scan yesterday and it looks like we are team :pink::yipee::yipee::yipee:

We also had our 16 week MW app today which was very brief, not much happened really and I was a bit peeved she didn't even ask how my bleeding had been :nope: Bit rubbish really! I'm so glad we had the scan yesterday!


----------



## minkysouth1

Yay, pinkpolkadot! That's great news - you have your own pink polka dot now! I hope you can finally relax a little more and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. I'm a teensy bit jealous that you know already - we have to hold on till the 20 week scan... XX


----------



## nearlythere38

aww thats great pinkpolkadot....cant wait for mine a week tomorrow :happydance: hoping mine is also :pink: x


----------



## calypso

I have an ultrasound a week from tomorrow to check my cervix. With any luck they can check what gender baby is! I will be just shy of 16wks


----------



## First.timer

Woohoo pink polka dot I hope mine pink as well find out on sunday soooooooo close now!! Xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww good luck with all these gender scans, I'll find out on general 20 week scan unless he/she is shy, then I'd have to have another!!

Had flutters I think on wed but nothing since, even fed it cookies and won't budge haha! Had appointment yesterday and recorded heartbeat :)


----------



## hayley x

Wow its crazy to think youre all finding out the genders already - I still feel newly pregnant :haha: its going to be soooo hard staying on yellow.

Congrats on team pinkpolkadot x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Congrats on the gender scans. I'll also be waiting until my 20 week ultrasound as well probably. 

Is anyone feeling their baby move yet? This is my second child (didnt feel me son move until 19 weeks) and I think I felt him/her this morning. I was sleeping on my left side, woke up and moved to my right side and felt small twitches in that general lower belly area where baby should be. I realized this is the second time that has happened, so I think it was really the baby and not any other random twitch or something.


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats on team pink pinkpolkadot!!!

Im so jealous of everyone having gender scans. I cant wait for mine! I wont get mine until 22-24 weeks. That feels like forever away!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Congrats on the gender scans. I'll also be waiting until my 20 week ultrasound as well probably.
> 
> Is anyone feeling their baby move yet? This is my second child (didnt feel me son move until 19 weeks) and I think I felt him/her this morning. I was sleeping on my left side, woke up and moved to my right side and felt small twitches in that general lower belly area where baby should be. I realized this is the second time that has happened, so I think it was really the baby and not any other random twitch or something.

Yes I was amazed that I started feeling something at 13/14 weeks but wasn't sure if it was gas, but now I am definitely feeling movement. It feels kind of like bubbles popping sometimes, sometimes like little pokes and sometimes more of a wriggle or twitching!! It's amazing isn't it!


----------



## nearlythere38

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Congrats on the gender scans. I'll also be waiting until my 20 week ultrasound as well probably.
> 
> Is anyone feeling their baby move yet? This is my second child (didnt feel me son move until 19 weeks) and I think I felt him/her this morning. I was sleeping on my left side, woke up and moved to my right side and felt small twitches in that general lower belly area where baby should be. I realized this is the second time that has happened, so I think it was really the baby and not any other random twitch or something.

me too, it started around 13 weeks with very small things, like bulbbes bursting thats how i recognised it from my first. but i tend to feel something every other day now. its lovely :cloud9:


----------



## First.timer

ahhhhh this time tomorrow im going to know if im having a girl or a boy!!!!!!!! aaaaahahaha xxx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Well, good! I am glad to know others are feeling it as well and it reassures me that it really is baby moving. Exciting!

Pinkpolkadots, poking was exactly the first feeling I got from my little man the first time around! I never had the bubbly feeling that a lot of people describe.

Nearlythere, You ultrasound pic looks exactly like one of mine. Since you have a child about the same age as my first I have another question for you. After you gave birth, did you ever feel movement and forget for a second that your baby had already been born and then been like oh yeah? That happened to me, kind of like phantom movements. Very strange!


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> ahhhhh this time tomorrow im going to know if im having a girl or a boy!!!!!!!! aaaaahahaha xxx


Aaaa I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: Wish I'd booked mine for tomorrow now haha Only 4 days to go though! Don't forget to come on here and let us know! And also how you get on in general at Babybond aswell x x x x


----------



## Mom2Ben

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Well, good! I am glad to know others are feeling it as well and it reassures me that it really is baby moving. Exciting!
> 
> Pinkpolkadots, poking was exactly the first feeling I got from my little man the first time around! I never had the bubbly feeling that a lot of people describe.
> 
> Nearlythere, You ultrasound pic looks exactly like one of mine. Since you have a child about the same age as my first I have another question for you. After you gave birth, did you ever feel movement and forget for a second that your baby had already been born and then been like oh yeah? That happened to me, kind of like phantom movements. Very strange!

I had that - it was very strange!


----------



## nearlythere38

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Nearlythere, You ultrasound pic looks exactly like one of mine. Since you have a child about the same age as my first I have another question for you. After you gave birth, did you ever feel movement and forget for a second that your baby had already been born and then been like oh yeah? That happened to me, kind of like phantom movements. Very strange!


yeeessss wow i remember that it was weird. like the baby was still in there, could feel little feet kicking.....aww i missed my bump so much


----------



## pinkpolkadot

First.timer said:


> ahhhhh this time tomorrow im going to know if im having a girl or a boy!!!!!!!! aaaaahahaha xxx

So exciting, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## momandpeanut

Hey all :thumbup:

Im so sorry ive not been around to update recently , this pregnancy is really taking its toll already lol ! 

Im still suffering with sickness all day i have a permanent headache and now to top it off it seems i have spd ! 

Ill have a read over the thread and get it updated in the next day or so 

Hope everyone is well looking forward to catching up on how you are :happydance:


----------



## bigmomma74

We also have our gender scan tomorrow. So excited!! We are hoping for team :blue: but mummy intuition tells me team :pink: . Can't wait to find out!


----------



## bananabump

bigmomma74 said:


> We also have our gender scan tomorrow. So excited!! We are hoping for team :blue: but mummy intuition tells me team :pink: . Can't wait to find out!

Exactly the same as me!! Hoping for blue but I'm reeeally feeling it will be pink, can't wait to find out! Just hope they're at least 90% certain otherwise I'll be too worried to buy anything!! Fingers crossed for :blue: for you! x x x


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh this time tomorrow im going to know if im having a girl or a boy!!!!!!!! aaaaahahaha xxx
> 
> 
> Aaaa I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: Wish I'd booked mine for tomorrow now haha Only 4 days to go though! Don't forget to come on here and let us know! And also how you get on in general at Babybond aswell x x x xClick to expand...

 ill get it up online straight away babe! im like a child on xmas eve at the mo :D fingers crossed for pink :) xx


----------



## minkysouth1

momandpeanut said:


> Hey all :thumbup:
> 
> Im so sorry ive not been around to update recently , this pregnancy is really taking its toll already lol !
> 
> Im still suffering with sickness all day i have a permanent headache and now to top it off it seems i have spd !
> 
> Ill have a read over the thread and get it updated in the next day or so
> 
> Hope everyone is well looking forward to catching up on how you are :happydance:

I'm sorry that you're still having such a hard time. Is this very different from your last pregnancy? Lets hope that your symptoms start easing in the next few weeks: for lots of women, first trimester symptoms carry on till closer to twenty weeks. I know I'm still getting that massive fatigue in the evenings and hope that goes soon so I can enjoy the middle part of pregnancy. XX


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm officially team :pink:
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bananabump

Awww congrats!!! :) x x x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

bigmomma74 said:


> I'm officially team :pink:

Congratulations! I'm secretly, or not so secretly, hoping for a little girl!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt phantom movement after the birth of my child! might be worth mentioning to all your first time Mommies that it happens.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

bigmomma74 said:


> I'm officially team :pink:

Yey congrats, go team pink :happydance:


----------



## MrsKnapp

Hi ladies, ive had my scan and have been moved back *8 days!!!*

This means i am due on 2nd Oct now instead of 24th Sept so i am affraid im going to have to join the October mummies!!!

I will miss you all in September Sweet Peas!!

xxx


----------



## First.timer

Its a BOY,! Xxx


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> Its a BOY,! Xxx


Congrats :happydance::happydance: Oh you're due the same day as me ! Want to be bump buddies? How was the scan were you nervous before it or anything ? x


----------



## minkysouth1

It's exciting that people are finding out their 'teams' now. My little boy says 'baby tummy's a girl' but we've got to wait a few more weeks to check if he's right. I'm not sure where my intuition is leading me - keep fluctuating between thinking team blue and team pink. X


----------



## Pisces24

I know minky, I'm the same i get days where i think no doubt it's a girl and then other days where i'm convinced it's a boy! My big scan isn't until May 5th :( Feels like forever!


----------



## bananabump

Aww! Congrats!! :happydance: Bet mine will be a girl then considering I want a boy! haha Were they pretty certain? How did it go? Bet it feels so nice to actually know and be able to refer to the bubba as 'him' instead of 'it'!! x x x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Aw goodbye MrsKnapp, and good luck:flower:

Congrats First.timer!


----------



## fifideluxe

Aww congrats on the 2 confirmed girly bumps and a blue bump!!!! :happydance:

Im beyond excited (and IMPATIENT) for my gender scan next tuesday!!!

Did you ladies get a dvd of the scan? Piccy's...PLEASE post them!!!! 

xxx


----------



## First.timer

ahhhhh so im home now so can fill you in properly. i was so nervous this morning freaking out that there would be something wrong or something i dunno :s and as you all know i was hoping for a girl but im getting my head round it! im going to be a single mum so the main reason i wanted a girl is because i thought it would be easier. ive got a few pics and yes they were very certain and so am i! i have a potty shot as well which i will post lol, i spent about 15 minutes of my day staring at my childs penis ( daddy would be proud) so im fairly certain i wont have any suprises at my 20 week scan! feeling wonderful that i can stop using the word 'it' but have mixed emotions as i am now more worried than before about becoming a parent as its to a boy! i know to those of you who have children already and who have boys it probably sounds stupid! i just panic that i wont be enough for him and he will want his dad. x


----------



## First.timer

my shy baby boy
 



Attached Files:







hi babes.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fifideluxe

Im also a single momma i have 2 girls and a boy and although he gives me far more cheek he is very loving and very protective of me and he makes my heart melt :D 

Cant wait to see your piccy's!!! Who went along with you for your scan? Sorry if im being nosy!!!

x


----------



## First.timer

i took a girlfriend along, my friends are all getting stuck in. your not being nosy at all! im just feeling a little bit inadequate today. im 23, im having a baby on my own and now its a boy im going to have to explain to my son why he doesnt have a dad :( just seems different. x


----------



## MrsHedgehog

All of you girls finding out the gender are making me consider finding out too. I've always wanted to have a surprise but I'm so impatient now to find out!! Is anybody else staying on team yellow? How are you resisting the temptation?


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> i took a girlfriend along, my friends are all getting stuck in. your not being nosy at all! im just feeling a little bit inadequate today. im 23, im having a baby on my own and now its a boy im going to have to explain to my son why he doesnt have a dad :( just seems different. x

Ive had days like this hun, i think i miss not having someone to share this experience with but like you i have amazing friends who are all fighting over helping me out!!! But on a serious note there is a lot of stigma with children raised by single mothers but we are NOT a statistic and when your son grows up to be a grounded happy sucessful adult you can take ALL the credit :hugs:


and thanks for the pic AM-AZ-ING!!! x


----------



## fifideluxe

MrsHedgehog said:


> All of you girls finding out the gender are making me consider finding out too. I've always wanted to have a surprise but I'm so impatient now to find out!! Is anybody else staying on team yellow? How are you resisting the temptation?

I wish I was someone who can stay on team yellow i think about 80% do find out during scans im a bit OCD about preparing for stuff and being organized so the thought of NOT finding out scares me!!! But i LOVE it when mums dont find out, stick to your guns it will be a lovely surprise for everyone involved!


----------



## kldupre2

Congrats on all of the team pinks and blues! Can't wait until we find out! There is no way I could stay on team yellow. I would go nuts!


----------



## calypso

Congrats ladies! Hope they can tell on mine next saturday!!


----------



## hayley x

Congrats first timer, boys are amazing, I really wish mine was here for longer :( 

Hedgehog we're not finding out the gender, and it feels so hard knowing we're just 2 weeks away from being able to find out the gender but resisting! I think it will be amazing to have a surprise as we found out the previous 2 times, I dont think either or are better, just different :) x


----------



## First.timer

I know a boy will be amazing- im just aprehensive and believe me i feel incredibly selfish for feeling that way! I didnt expect it thats all. Oh well off to buy some cute little boy clothes :s xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

My pic is on my avator but here it is bigger :)

https://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq300/rainbowretro_photos/bab_15.jpg


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> ahhhhh so im home now so can fill you in properly. i was so nervous this morning freaking out that there would be something wrong or something i dunno :s and as you all know i was hoping for a girl but im getting my head round it! im going to be a single mum so the main reason i wanted a girl is because i thought it would be easier. ive got a few pics and yes they were very certain and so am i! i have a potty shot as well which i will post lol, i spent about 15 minutes of my day staring at my childs penis ( daddy would be proud) so im fairly certain i wont have any suprises at my 20 week scan! feeling wonderful that i can stop using the word 'it' but have mixed emotions as i am now more worried than before about becoming a parent as its to a boy! i know to those of you who have children already and who have boys it probably sounds stupid! i just panic that i wont be enough for him and he will want his dad. x

Aww bless ya hun!! Well my mum has been a single mum for 12 years, since I was 10, and I've got a younger brother and sister aswell. My mum has always said that she would of much preferred 3 boys as my brother was so much easier than me and my sister!! He was a dream growing up and we were right nightmares lol So I think you and you little boy will be just fine! So happy that everything went well at the scan for you!! After you've bought more blue-ness, I'm sure it will start to sink in more for you :hugs: x x x


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh so im home now so can fill you in properly. i was so nervous this morning freaking out that there would be something wrong or something i dunno :s and as you all know i was hoping for a girl but im getting my head round it! im going to be a single mum so the main reason i wanted a girl is because i thought it would be easier. ive got a few pics and yes they were very certain and so am i! i have a potty shot as well which i will post lol, i spent about 15 minutes of my day staring at my childs penis ( daddy would be proud) so im fairly certain i wont have any suprises at my 20 week scan! feeling wonderful that i can stop using the word 'it' but have mixed emotions as i am now more worried than before about becoming a parent as its to a boy! i know to those of you who have children already and who have boys it probably sounds stupid! i just panic that i wont be enough for him and he will want his dad. x
> 
> Aww bless ya hun!! Well my mum has been a single mum for 12 years, since I was 10, and I've got a younger brother and sister aswell. My mum has always said that she would of much preferred 3 boys as my brother was so much easier than me and my sister!! He was a dream growing up and we were right nightmares lol So I think you and you little boy will be just fine! So happy that everything went well at the scan for you!! After you've bought more blue-ness, I'm sure it will start to sink in more for you :hugs: x x xClick to expand...

Thanks babe. Feeling better today after buying little bear suits from babygap - lol and starting to listen to EVERYONE who is telling me boys are easier lol xxx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

First.timer said:


> ahhhhh so im home now so can fill you in properly. i was so nervous this morning freaking out that there would be something wrong or something i dunno :s and as you all know i was hoping for a girl but im getting my head round it! im going to be a single mum so the main reason i wanted a girl is because i thought it would be easier. ive got a few pics and yes they were very certain and so am i! i have a potty shot as well which i will post lol, i spent about 15 minutes of my day staring at my childs penis ( daddy would be proud) so im fairly certain i wont have any suprises at my 20 week scan! feeling wonderful that i can stop using the word 'it' but have mixed emotions as i am now more worried than before about becoming a parent as its to a boy! i know to those of you who have children already and who have boys it probably sounds stupid! i just panic that i wont be enough for him and he will want his dad. x

Firstly, congratulations on your little boy! It totally doesnt sound stupid! I do have a boy, but honestly, I am feeling the same way about the possibility of having a girl! I wanted a girl when I was pregnant with my son, but quickly realized I got exactly what I was meant to have an needed! 

My boy is super independent and plays so well by himself. Always has too! I have several friends with girls and most of them seem to be way more needy than my boy. Not that I dont enjoy playing with him, but most of the girls need to be entertained a lot more than he does.

I know it completely depends on the child and you can have a girl who is very independent, but the thought of a girl still scares me. But when I look at the adorable clothes and things for girls, I want one so badly! I have always been very disappointed with the selection for boys!

Good luck, you'll do great with your little man! Momma's boys are the best!


----------



## First.timer

Thanks guys your all so supportive :) im warming to it more and more xxx he has a very handsome dad, im sure he will be a heartbreaker. I am disappointed with boy clothes though :s


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

First.timer said:


> Thanks guys your all so supportive :) im warming to it more and more xxx he has a very handsome dad, im sure he will be a heartbreaker. I am disappointed with boy clothes though :s

I know exactly how you feel!:nope:


----------



## bananabump

Bearsuits!!! Awwwwww! :happydance: hehe x x x

Pinkpolkadot - Lovely pic by the way, soo clear! x x x


----------



## broodybeauty

Hey ladies im gonna be a september momma too,September 17th :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Had appointment with midwife today and she listened to baby's heartbeat - I was so relieved as I still haven't felt anything (and I had already felt little movements at this stage with DS) :shrug: 

Am I the only one staying team yellow in this group?! It seems as if everyone is finding out! I am very tempted to find out but we don't really mind either way so might leave it as a surprise. 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> ahhhhh so im home now so can fill you in properly. i was so nervous this morning freaking out that there would be something wrong or something i dunno :s and as you all know i was hoping for a girl but im getting my head round it! im going to be a single mum so the main reason i wanted a girl is because i thought it would be easier. ive got a few pics and yes they were very certain and so am i! i have a potty shot as well which i will post lol, i spent about 15 minutes of my day staring at my childs penis ( daddy would be proud) so im fairly certain i wont have any suprises at my 20 week scan! feeling wonderful that i can stop using the word 'it' but have mixed emotions as i am now more worried than before about becoming a parent as its to a boy! i know to those of you who have children already and who have boys it probably sounds stupid! i just panic that i wont be enough for him and he will want his dad. x

Hi First.timer - I wanted a girl throughout my first pregnancy and when I had a boy, I was also slightly shocked, however, boys are great! I couldn't imagine having a girl now - boys are so much fun and also very loving! I am sure you will be absolutely fine but I can understand why you are having mixed emotions. x


----------



## lxr1

*mom2ben* - I agree, it does seem like everyone is finding out whether they're having a boy or a girl! But like you we've decided to remain as team yellow too!

I still read all the old wives tales - but I've had mix of results on that front so far!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

broodybeauty, welcome!

Mom2Ben, congrats on hearing the heartbeat! I had a Dr appt yesterday and we couldn't find the HB with the doppler, so the Dr did an ultrasound. I was freaking out, but very relieved to see a little heart happily beating away in there! I'm sure hearing your LOs was such a relief for you! BTW, my son is only a couple of month older than yours and I am about a week behind you in this pregnancy.


----------



## hayley x

Team yellow here too :) going to be so hard! x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one :) 

AmandaLucsMom - that must have been so worrying for you when they couldn't find the heartbeat. Did they manage to do the ultrasound straight away?


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Mom2Ben said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one :)
> 
> AmandaLucsMom - that must have been so worrying for you when they couldn't find the heartbeat. Did they manage to do the ultrasound straight away?

Yes, it was there right away, thank goodness! The Dr wasn't concerned at all, but we lost a baby last June and all my "non-worrying, positive thinking only" thoughts have been taken from me. The Dr said the chances of my miscarrying at this stage with no bleeding are very, very slim so I have his permission to stop worrying. Not sure if I can do that though. I was so blissfully ignorant with my first!


----------



## hayley x

ignorance sure is bliss! I dont think you can ever stop worrying, its impossible :( :hugs: x


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Thanks Hayley! I read your story and I my heart broke for you. I am so sorry for your profound loss. It is so nice to read that you family has grown and is growing again.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Mom2Ben said:


> Had appointment with midwife today and she listened to baby's heartbeat - I was so relieved as I still haven't felt anything (and I had already felt little movements at this stage with DS) :shrug:
> 
> Am I the only one staying team yellow in this group?! It seems as if everyone is finding out! I am very tempted to find out but we don't really mind either way so might leave it as a surprise.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

I'm staying on team yellow too. It's so hard!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Team yellow here too and its sooo difficult knowing I could go ten minutes down the road to the private 4D ultrasoundy place and find out!

Anyone's nipples started leaking yet? My right one decided to leave me with a fetching wet patch today... woo :|


----------



## First.timer

henrysmumkaz said:


> Team yellow here too and its sooo difficult knowing I could go ten minutes down the road to the private 4D ultrasoundy place and find out!
> 
> Anyone's nipples started leaking yet? My right one decided to leave me with a fetching wet patch today... woo :|

WOAH THERE>>>>>>>>>>LEAKING NIPPLES? when should i expect this joy? i am so naive x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> Team yellow here too and its sooo difficult knowing I could go ten minutes down the road to the private 4D ultrasoundy place and find out!
> 
> Anyone's nipples started leaking yet? My right one decided to leave me with a fetching wet patch today... woo :|
> 
> WOAH THERE>>>>>>>>>>LEAKING NIPPLES? when should i expect this joy? i am so naive xClick to expand...

Oh yes, one of the many attractive things about this baby making business! 

Mine have started early this time but its my second child. They didn't start leaking until about 22 weeks last time. 

I'm sure other ladies will have different responses though.

Just make sure you stock up on disposable breast pads!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

OK, you've made me curious about the nipples leaking and I am a shamed to admit this, but I gave them a bit of a squeeze and the right one did leak!!!!! This is my second child (third pregnancy) and my boobs never changed one bit with my son. This time they are super sore and have gone up over a cup size already!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Dontthink I had leaking nipples with first. Not to point of wetting me Anyway! My bloating has gone most days and don't look pregnant now!


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all, 

ive updated the list if ive missed anyone or anything please let me know and ill change/add it for you !

Ive been feeling alot better the last day or so and have even kept 2 meals down :dohh:

I have the leaking nipples to they started last weekend but i had it from 16 weeks with my first so was expecting it this time and it wasnt quite the shock , my bump is already measuring to big so im off for some extra monitoring next week.

Is anyone having the new quadruple (sp?) test ?

Oh and we are staying team yellow !


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better momandpeanut, hopefully you are turning a corner. My nausea has tailed off the last week too :) Hope your monitoring goes well next week :flower:

We decided against the quad test due to not wanting an amnio to confirm anything that might come up as high risk.

Can't wait for leaking nipples :shock:

I think my belly might be growing a bit, I look at it ever day so can't tell but I've had a couple of comments! It is still quite soft at times though so I think most if it is organs etc..!!!


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Please could i change my due date, they have now given me 30th september! i hope they dont change it again and make it later or i will no longer be a september sweet pea! xx


----------



## broodybeauty

Is it right when our sweet peas hit school they will be the oldest in there class?


----------



## Mom2Ben

broodybeauty said:


> Is it right when our sweet peas hit school they will be the oldest in there class?

They will be which I am so glad about! My son is a July baby which means he will be one of the youngest and I really wish I could keep him back a year.


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi
My date is now the 2nd Sept not the 4th ;-) 

x


----------



## wanna_baby

broodybeauty said:


> Is it right when our sweet peas hit school they will be the oldest in there class?

I think it depends on which country you are in. Here in NOrth America, a school year starts in September and anyone who was born in the same year starts school in September... So for us, Sept. babies are one of hte youngest in class...


----------



## britt24

i think with school it depends what date in september, i think really early go year above so will be youngest then after a date they go year below and are oldest xx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Just wanted to say thanks for adding me to the due date list, it was great to see my name there!


----------



## bananabump

Woooooooo!!! I'm Team :blue:!!!! Hehe SO happy! We've decided to call him Harry! :cloud9: He is suchhhh a little wriggler, no wonder I'm already feeling flutters... She struggled to get a photo because he wouldnt stop doing somersaults and twirls etc haha Here's 2 of the best photos though.... 




x x x x x


----------



## Pisces24

Lovely to see all the gender scans on the thread :) I can't wait for mine now! Has anyone had any complcations thus far? I've just been diagnosed with hypothyroidism, am on eltroxin 25 mcg daily. I've not really read good things about it to be honest and am getting quite scared :( I don't see my GP until next week and the midwives are very busy in my hospital so don't want to be bothering them.

Does anyone know anything about the management of this condition? Should i be as nervous as i am? Sorry if it's silly questions, i think my mind is just racing until i see my doctor x


----------



## calypso

Pisces24 said:


> Lovely to see all the gender scans on the thread :) I can't wait for mine now! Has anyone had any complcations thus far? I've just been diagnosed with hypothyroidism, am on eltroxin 25 mcg daily. I've not really read good things about it to be honest and am getting quite scared :( I don't see my GP until next week and the midwives are very busy in my hospital so don't want to be bothering them.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the management of this condition? Should i be as nervous as i am? Sorry if it's silly questions, i think my mind is just racing until i see my doctor x

My mom has this, my sister developed it during her last pregnancy (twins) and has continued with it this pregnancy. They are on medication, daily, get levels checked often. Aside from that they are ok. I can ask them more if you have more concerns/questions?


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

bananabump said:


> woooooooo!!! I'm team :blue:!!!! Hehe so happy! We've decided to call him harry! :cloud9: He is suchhhh a little wriggler, no wonder i'm already feeling flutters... She struggled to get a photo because he wouldnt stop doing somersaults and twirls etc haha here's 2 of the best photos though....
> 
> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> 
> 
> 
> x x x x x

congratulations!!!!


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> Woooooooo!!! I'm Team :blue:!!!! Hehe SO happy! We've decided to call him Harry! :cloud9: He is suchhhh a little wriggler, no wonder I'm already feeling flutters... She struggled to get a photo because he wouldnt stop doing somersaults and twirls etc haha Here's 2 of the best photos though....
> 
> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> 
> 
> 
> x x x x x

YAY same day boys!!! wooohooo we match :) so happy for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pisces24

My mom has this, my sister developed it during her last pregnancy (twins) and has continued with it this pregnancy. They are on medication, daily, get levels checked often. Aside from that they are ok. I can ask them more if you have more concerns/questions?[/QUOTE]


Thanks for your reply. I guess my biggest worry is that i was diagnosed too late, was your sister's pregnancy medium/high risk? How much meds are they on now? I didn't ask the endocrine doctor as many questions as what i'd have liked as they were very busy on the day i was in....

Thanks again really appreciate you asking them for me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bananabump

First.timer - Love it!!! Thanks dude... thought of any names yet? x x x


----------



## First.timer

yeah pretty set on Ruben...but i could be swayed, i kind of love sebastian but FOB hates it! oh waaaaaaaah its so hard :) u set on harry? xx


----------



## sunflower30

Congrats to Banana bump and First timer on joining Team Blue! Yay!! :) 
So nice to hear about everyone who's having early gender scans, can't wait to find out what my little peanut is :) 

I had another midwife apt today and listened to the little one's heartbeat again, always brings a big smile to my face :) But we still need to wait 3 more weeks until our next ultrasound... it's so hard waiting! My little baby bump keeps growing :)


----------



## bananabump

sunflower30 said:


> Congrats to Banana bump and First timer on joining Team Blue! Yay!! :)
> So nice to hear about everyone who's having early gender scans, can't wait to find out what my little peanut is :)
> 
> I had another midwife apt today and listened to the little one's heartbeat again, always brings a big smile to my face :) But we still need to wait 3 more weeks until our next ultrasound... it's so hard waiting! My little baby bump keeps growing :)

Thanksss!! :cloud9: Have you got any preference for a boy or girl?

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today too! I've lost over a stone since I was 6 weeks, wowza! Your 20 week scan must be around the same time as mine aswell then.. 21st April! How fun x x x


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> yeah pretty set on Ruben...but i could be swayed, i kind of love sebastian but FOB hates it! oh waaaaaaaah its so hard :) u set on harry? xx

Aw yeh Sebastian and Ruben are both really nice! :thumbup:
Yehh I've loved Harry since day one of finding out I was pregnant! OH tried to sway me with Freddie, Dylan and some other cuties but all our friends and family etc keep referring to the mini bump as Harry now so I don't think there's any going back!! haha x x x


----------



## First.timer

i love harry its major cutesy. i love dylan as well though ...;) just saying lol. Yeah ive told so many people how much i love the name Ruben that im pretty sure thats his name now...! im just so indecisive and anal and i dont want to make an hasty decisions, so probably will umm and arrr the whole pregnancy! xxwhen is your 20 weeker? xx


----------



## bananabump

Haha yeh I like Dylan too... and I'm the same, we'll probably have ended up changing our mind in a couple of months!! 21st April for 20 week scan, can't wait! Whens yours? Do you know if we get any more scans after that or is that the last one? x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

hi ladies, i have been away this week so have just been catching up on the thread. i am very happy to see my ticker showing 17 weeks yey!!!

congratulations to firstimer and bananabump on your team :blue: not sure about the boys being easier thing as mine was a little bugger, but nappies are easier to do haha!! 

i have got my scan tomorrow at 11am and i am soooooooooooooo excited :happydance: really hoping for team :pink: so i have got one of each but i know things never work out the way i want them to so will probably be another little boy!!

will post tomorrow with the results 

ooh also, my nipples havent started yet but they started around 22 weeks with my first, and i dont just mean a little leak, i mean the bed was wet through every morning :wacko:


----------



## First.timer

ewwww nearly there :( so not looking forward to that !! bananabump my 20 week scan is 26th april :) and if your a bit of a chunky monkey like me then you get two additional scans....something like 28 weeks and 34 or similar :)

Im finally getting a bump i think - or the beginnings of one! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Team :yellow: here too! We have our 20 weeks scan on 10th May, OH still wants to find out but I'm not budging! I think it might be a boy and so does our LO! x x


----------



## fifideluxe

hi everyone hope your all well i had a bit of a scare this week, i came back from the school run on monday morning and i had had a pretty bad bleed...bright red blood

rang the midwife who told me to call the antenatal ward to be checked out....as soon as i told them what had happened they wanted me in straight away told me to bring my notes....

so off i went, but when I got there i was met with a receptionist telling me i couldnt be seen because i was only 15 weeks....and even though I was still bleeding i would have to go to my GP and be refered to the early pregnancy unit instead!!
Apparently the set week for pregnant women to be seen there is 16 weeks so for the sake of 3 days I had to call my GP and she had to call the EPAU the earliest she could get me seen was wednesday @ 11.15

My bleeding had stopped by tuesday but it was a very anxious time having to wait not knowing if my baby was ok.

Had an examination and a scan on wednesday and they think the bleed may have been caused by a low placenta but everything with baby looked fine. :happydance:

just quite shocked at the fact even though I had gone all the way into the hospital they refused to even examine me as i was just shy of 16 weeks....:nope:

ANYWAY....on a more positive note....I have my gender scan tuesday morning so i will find out if im on team pink or blue!!!! Exciting!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Good Luck with the gender scans coming up :) its so exciting. 

Nearlythere - I think your LO is a girl from you scan piccy :)

We're staying on team :yellow: til birth, its already so hard and we're not even in a position to find out yet :rofl: Our little boy will be called Freddie if it is a boy or Lilly if shes a girl :) x


----------



## nearlythere38

hayley x said:


> Good Luck with the gender scans coming up :) its so exciting.
> 
> Nearlythere - I think your LO is a girl from you scan piccy :)
> 
> We're staying on team :yellow: til birth, its already so hard and we're not even in a position to find out yet :rofl: Our little boy will be called Freddie if it is a boy or Lilly if shes a girl :) x

thanks hayley, why do you say that?

i am well and truly pissed off;. had scan booked today with innervision 3d who are mobile, they travel to venues across the country. went there so excited only to be told they hadnt turned up, and nobody could get through their phone number. there was another 2 couples there as well. proper gutted, had to come home and tell everyone who was waiting for the news that we didnt have it =.....i have left them a right voicemail so they better ring me!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Love the names Hayley, we only have middle names set :haha:


----------



## calypso

Fifideluxe - that sounds really scary :hugs:

In about 2 1/2 hrs I have my ultrasound to check cervical length. I hope it's not too short. Also, I hope they peek at baby parts! We want to know!!!

Had a lovely dream of a beautiful girl last night... Then again, at beginning I kept dreaming of a boy. In other words, I have no idea. :haha: nor do I care the gender. Either is perfect.


----------



## nearlythere38

well i got through to innervision and they apologised etc, something to do with the diary. they lost 9 appointments today. they cant get me in for the sexing scan now until 20 weeks so no point, but they have offered me a 4d package at 26 weeks for £30 instead of £95 so at least thats something.....just have to wait a few more weeks to find out if were team :pink: or :blue:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

fifideluxe said:


> hi everyone hope your all well i had a bit of a scare this week, i came back from the school run on monday morning and i had had a pretty bad bleed...bright red blood
> 
> rang the midwife who told me to call the antenatal ward to be checked out....as soon as i told them what had happened they wanted me in straight away told me to bring my notes....
> 
> so off i went, but when I got there i was met with a receptionist telling me i couldnt be seen because i was only 15 weeks....and even though I was still bleeding i would have to go to my GP and be refered to the early pregnancy unit instead!!
> Apparently the set week for pregnant women to be seen there is 16 weeks so for the sake of 3 days I had to call my GP and she had to call the EPAU the earliest she could get me seen was wednesday @ 11.15
> 
> My bleeding had stopped by tuesday but it was a very anxious time having to wait not knowing if my baby was ok.
> 
> Had an examination and a scan on wednesday and they think the bleed may have been caused by a low placenta but everything with baby looked fine. :happydance:
> 
> just quite shocked at the fact even though I had gone all the way into the hospital they refused to even examine me as i was just shy of 16 weeks....:nope:
> 
> ANYWAY....on a more positive note....I have my gender scan tuesday morning so i will find out if im on team pink or blue!!!! Exciting!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh my gosh, how scary! I cant believe they turned you away, even though you were bleeding and had spoken to someone on the phone who told you to come right away! I would have been so angry! I'm so sorry you went through that, but glad the bleeding stopped and everything is fine.

Good luck with your gender scan on Tuesday!


----------



## hayley x

nearlythere38 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck with the gender scans coming up :) its so exciting.
> 
> Nearlythere - I think your LO is a girl from you scan piccy :)
> 
> We're staying on team :yellow: til birth, its already so hard and we're not even in a position to find out yet :rofl: Our little boy will be called Freddie if it is a boy or Lilly if shes a girl :) x
> 
> *thanks hayley, why do you say that?
> *
> i am well and truly pissed off;. had scan booked today with innervision 3d who are mobile, they travel to venues across the country. went there so excited only to be told they hadnt turned up, and nobody could get through their phone number. there was another 2 couples there as well. proper gutted, had to come home and tell everyone who was waiting for the news that we didnt have it =.....i have left them a right voicemail so they better ring me!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

I think I can see a nub in your piccy, and if it is the nub I'm seeing its a girly nub :)

Gutted they didnt turn up, is there anywhere else local that can scan you? Around here they can usually fit you in within days if need be :hugs: x


----------



## First.timer

fifideluxe thats mental....i would have gone crazy at them grrrr. those of you on team yellow i have no idea how you are coping!!.......big shopping spree this week for baby stuff, do you think its too early? x


----------



## hayley x

so far I'm loving being team yellow, its a nice change after having one of each :cloud9: 

Its not too early, but I always keep in mind how much stuff I'm buying and how much stuff I would have hanging around if anything was to happen iykwim? which could be at any stage!! x


----------



## Tamashii

Hi there

Can I join the September group please? Dating scan has put the due date back to 29th September from 5 October as originally thought so I am officially having a September bub (although my son was 1 week overdue so I think I might be having an October baby really...)

I don't have my 20 week scan until the end of May so I am a bit behind a lot of you. It's exciting to hear your experiences though.

Sorry to those of you who have been having a bad time with bleeding. It is terrifying. I had a low lying placenta with my son and had regular bleeding every time my uterus stretched. Good thing was that each time it grew, the placenta moved up a bit until it was finally clear of the cervix and no more bleeding. I think that was about 24 weeks though.

Good luck to everyone with scans and everything :)


----------



## Pisces24

Hey all anyone wana be my bump buddy, haven't found one yet and i feel real left out LOL! x


----------



## bananabump

You're due on the same day as me and First.timer by the looks of your ticker, 11th Sept? I'll add you to my signature!! hehe Everything been ok so far? x x x


----------



## Pisces24

Hey banana bump thanks :) Ye alls ok thanks just counting down the days to big scan now! Isn't pregnancy exciting? I love it :D

How have you been yourself ? x


----------



## bananabump

Definitely exciting, more so now that my 7 weeks of morning sickness has finally finished (touch wood!)... Whens your scan? Will you find out the sex? Mine is 21st April :happydance: Absolutely love the scans!! x x x


----------



## First.timer

haha my next scan will be my fourth blimey :) oh pisces i hope your having a boy as well that would be awesome triple boyness x


----------



## First.timer

btw i can so feel my baby kicking today anyone else? x


----------



## bananabump

Jealous!!! :happy dance: Does it feel wierd? I think I'm feeling flutters but no idea whether it's actually the baby or not!! haha x x x


----------



## Pisces24

Hey, my big scan is May 3rd... OH has high suspicions of a girl for some reason! Bananabump, i was in the same boat as you until Monday. Mine started at 8 weeks and it's only faded this week! Insane!

We are definately going to find out the sex, i haven't got the paitence for team yellow at all x


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> btw i can so feel my baby kicking today anyone else? x


I THINK we can feel something when i'm laying still at night i'll get OH to have a feel and he says he feels very small pokes. I'm not convinced myself though, i think i'd want a right merciful kick before i said it was a definite movement :haha::haha:


----------



## First.timer

ive had flutters for weeks but last few days i can definately say they are kicks and they feel so nice not like all squirmy and weird like the flutters, i was getting really upset becaus when i felt it it made me feel sick lol but now its firmer it doesnt. my morning sickness has only faded in the last 2 weeks and started around 5 or 6 weeks, blurrrrrrrgh. althought occasionally comes back for revenge....at least its not all the time any more! x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My tummy is forever making strange movements and noises so up until today, I've always dismissed them. But todaaaaaay, I felt three PROPER kicks. Only felt from the inside, mind. Was amazing. Spent the rest of the day laying as still as possible trying to feel more (to no avail!)

.
.

*Btw, Happy Mother's Day to all mums and mums-to-be!*​


----------



## Pisces24

henrysmumkaz said:


> My tummy is forever making strange movements and noises so up until today, I've always dismissed them. But todaaaaaay, I felt three PROPER kicks. Only felt from the inside, mind. Was amazing. Spent the rest of the day laying as still as possible trying to feel more (to no avail!)
> 
> .
> .
> 
> *Btw, Happy Mother's Day to all mums and mums-to-be!*​

Happy mother's day to you as well, and everyone else on here :hugs:

I have felt some moving, but like i said i'm wary about it, i cant wait for a huge kick, that'll teach me for doubting baby :haha:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Tamashii said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can I join the September group please? Dating scan has put the due date back to 29th September from 5 October as originally thought so I am officially having a September bub (although my son was 1 week overdue so I think I might be having an October baby really...)
> 
> I don't have my 20 week scan until the end of May so I am a bit behind a lot of you. It's exciting to hear your experiences though.
> 
> Sorry to those of you who have been having a bad time with bleeding. It is terrifying. I had a low lying placenta with my son and had regular bleeding every time my uterus stretched. Good thing was that each time it grew, the placenta moved up a bit until it was finally clear of the cervix and no more bleeding. I think that was about 24 weeks though.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with scans and everything :)

Welcome to the September group! My first was born two weeks late, so I may end up with an October baby too!


----------



## Frecks

Hiya, can I join please? I'm due 26th September, though I felt a couple of stirrings the last couple of days and then today was playing some kings of Leon tunes and it felt like ihad butterflies non stop!! Rocker baby just like its mummy :) hood we can all be bump buddies, my sickness is now easing off and I'm starting to enjoy this pregnancy malarky lol xxx


----------



## calypso

We are having a little girl!!!!!


----------



## bananabump

Aww congrats on your pink bump calypso! Xxx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Welcome Frecks! How exciting to be feeling the little one move about in there!

Congrats on the baby girl Calypso!

I'm so jealous of all of you that are finding out what you are having so early! My big ultrasound isnt scheduled until May 3rd, so I have to wait another whole month to find out.


----------



## calypso

I had to have an extra ultrasound to check the length of my cervix, while there my DH decided to pay extra to have the gender scan done. If it weren't for this we would be waiting til May 10 I think!


----------



## hayley x

:cloud9: congrats on your baby girl :D


----------



## Frecks

Aww congrats on your girl, I can't wait to find out, have to wait til may 10th! Thanks amandalucsmum :) it might just be coincidental gas though lol xx


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

calypso said:


> I had to have an extra ultrasound to check the length of my cervix, while there my DH decided to pay extra to have the gender scan done. If it weren't for this we would be waiting til May 10 I think!

So all is ok with your cervix then? BTW, I am married to a JP as well. O:)


----------



## calypso

AmandaLucsMom said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> I had to have an extra ultrasound to check the length of my cervix, while there my DH decided to pay extra to have the gender scan done. If it weren't for this we would be waiting til May 10 I think!
> 
> So all is ok with your cervix then? BTW, I am married to a JP as well. O:)Click to expand...

It looked a good length, they will keep checking it though. Thanks for asking.


----------



## fifideluxe

Happy Mothers day everyone!!!

calypso congrats bon the pink bump!!! :happydance:

first timer...one of the reasons im having an early gender scan is so the hardcore baby shopping can commence...so hell no its not too early to start buying stuff!!

welcome frecks!!! :flower: I am definitely getting firmer kicks now altho I cant feel them through my tummy yet only on the inside congrats on your pregnancy!!!

thanks for your support AmandaLucsMom :hugs: the more people I have told the more angry I have got about the lack of care i received i understand they have guidlines but to leave a distressed pregnant (hormonal!) woman 2 days untreated for bleeding is unacceptable. 

Has anyone bought any maternity clothes yet? I am attempting to avoid buying anything maternity as i think a lot of it is very overpriced im wearing my jeans under my fast-growing bump and wearing stretchy vest tops and when the nice weather lands i plan on living in maxi dresses!!! 

Oh and please call me *fi* fifideluxe is such a mouthfull but fi and fifi were taken! fifideluxe is my DJ name i gave to myself when i was about 12....:blush: needless to say my DJ career never took off......

:rofl:


----------



## calypso

Fi - I have been in maternity jeans for a couple of weeks. Baby is in my hips and makes regular pants unbearable. Maybe if my belly bumped out I could do jeans under bump, but that's not the case.

Easing into mat shirts as I can't find nice ones.


----------



## hayley x

I'm already in maternity but I'm not really showing, its just cause I already own them and theyre more comfy :)

Look at it the other way - theyre expensive so buy them now to get the most wear out of them :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

Congrats on your girl calypso!! Xxxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yey on a pink one calypso, I love my pink girl, wondering what I'll have this time :)

Anyone else had flutters then Nothing? Had some week last wed or so I def thought (second baby) and nothing since? I'm very busy in day looking after 12 babies in a nursery lol so could miss them but makes me start to panic! Might not have been flutters to still waiting to feel, but I felt at 18weeks with LO... Oh de dumm


----------



## hayley x

sam, same here. I am SURE I have felt Bertie, but now nothing for about a week. I dont worry cause I know 'he's' ok but makes me wonder why they stop. I'm not getting as big this time as I did with my 2nd either :wacko: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I had serious bloating but now that's easing mine isn't too bad :) need to check back on pics to compare hehe ;)

I'm not worried but yet am, but not enough to phone anyone iygwim?!


----------



## First.timer

i can usually feel him most when im at work and there is more going on around me he goes mental! x


----------



## kldupre2

We are team blue! :)
 



Attached Files:







PARKER JOSEPH_6.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## calypso

kldupre2 said:


> We are team blue! :)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## First.timer

Yay team blue! Xxx


----------



## bananabump

kldupre2 said:


> We are team blue! :)

Congrats on your blue bump!!! hehe x x x :happydance:


----------



## Pisces24

This time next month we'll know the gender!!! :D I've been going mad stockpiling nappies and wipes, got 97 nappies today (huggies organic size 2) for 9.00 :) Loving the baby shopping so far. Congrats to all who have joined their pink & blue teams, past few days.


----------



## fifideluxe

congratulations!!! another for team blue!!! Ooh i wonder which team i will be on.....one more sleep and il find out!!! yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## calypso

We should make a poll for yellow/pink/blue so people can vote as they find out or if they aren't finding out to see what the September babies are going to be!


----------



## First.timer

Yeah let's do it :) I feel like we are a propper club now ;) I'm buying my cot on wednesday <3


----------



## hayley x

We're team yellow til September :) feels so hard though, especially with all you girls finding out, eeek! 

We still havent bought anything, but tbh theres not much we need other than a cot bed :) x


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> Yeah let's do it :) I feel like we are a propper club now ;) I'm buying my cot on wednesday <3

Ah cool, were paying ours off in installments so it'll be May by the time we get ours. I loved the Silvercross 3D pram but i am going to get a lovely one i saw in our local baby shop. 


Love the poll idea as well :)


----------



## First.timer

how do you make a poll? x


----------



## calypso

No idea.. That's why I only suggested it!:haha:


----------



## momandpeanut

hey all :wave:

I have updated the list and added any pink blue or yellow storks to the ladies who have found out , congratulations to you all :happydance:

Ive added a poll for you all so we can see how many of each we are expecting please add your results :thumbup:

Im feeling so much better now the sickness is dying off and the pain in my hips has eased aswel ! im feeling baby wiggle away most days which i had forgotten how stange it feels to start with :haha:

I have to see my consulatant tomorrow to try and argue for a natural birth instead of another section so keep your fingers crossed for me :thumbup:


----------



## nearlythere38

i have been feeling movement for a few weeks now, but last night i woke up really needing to pee, and the bump was really high and rock hard. I put my hand on it and could actually feel the baby, and then he/she wriggled away......it was absolutely amazing, im gonna hold my bladder more often :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## canadabear

AWWW.. so jealous of all of you feeling movement!! 
I have an anterior placenta so haven't felt much of anything yet..
a few odd sensations.. but it might be a while before I know for sure that it's bubs and not gas :haha:

Great idea with the poll.. I have to wait until April 26th for our next scan!! Almost everyone has predicted BOY, except my mom who said boy and now says girl.. I think she is just covering both bases.. :haha:

:hugs: and :flowers: to everyone!! 

momandpeanut - fingers crossed for your natural birth. i am preparing to have a natural birth too! :flower:


----------



## broodybeauty

I have a BLUE baby bump :) no movement as of yet :( x


----------



## bananabump

Congrats on you blue bump!! Looks as though it's going to be a very blue month judging from the storks so far! hehe 

Momandpeanut - Could you move me back from 8th to 11th please? Thank youuu!

Hope everyone is doing ok.. I've had a really bad day today with sickness and headaches!! Being pampered by the OH tonight though!! x x x


----------



## hayley x

Thanks for adding the poll :)

Well saw consultant today and seems we will be welcoming LO into the world no later than 12th September - at 38 weeks. Makes it feel more real now I know when the end will be. She was lovely and has arranged some growth scans for me. now to just get through the 20 week scan with no complications x

Good luck with your consultant tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## calypso

hayley x said:


> Thanks for adding the poll :)
> 
> Well saw consultant today and seems we will be welcoming LO into the world no later than 12th September - at 38 weeks. Makes it feel more real now I know when the end will be. She was lovely and has arranged some growth scans for me. now to just get through the 20 week scan with no complications x
> 
> Good luck with your consultant tomorrow hun xxx

:)


----------



## nearlythere38

hayley x said:


> Thanks for adding the poll :)
> 
> Well saw consultant today and seems we will be welcoming LO into the world no later than 12th September - at 38 weeks. Makes it feel more real now I know when the end will be. She was lovely and has arranged some growth scans for me. now to just get through the 20 week scan with no complications x
> 
> Good luck with your consultant tomorrow hun xxx

Thats good news Hayley, glad your consultant was nice. do you mind me asking why they are not letting you past 38 weeks, and will this be induction or c-section? its just because i have to see my consultant in a few weeks and i am unsure whether they will make me try VBAC or repeat c-section, and if they will let me go overdue etc.


----------



## hayley x

It will be induction. last 2 babies were 38 weekers but emergency inductions because of Pre eclampsia so the chances are I will get it again anyway :( 

I think if you have your heart set on one way or the other they will try and meet your wishes :) I hope your appointment goes well :) x


----------



## nearlythere38

mine was emergency induction due to pre-eclampsia also, which resulted in emergency c-section.....i8 am very torn over what to do this time!


----------



## Mom2Ben

nearlythere38 said:


> mine was emergency induction due to pre-eclampsia also, which resulted in emergency c-section.....i8 am very torn over what to do this time!

I had Gestational Diabetes with my first and they induced my at just over 38 weeks. It took 5 days (and ended in c-section) for my LO to be born and by that time I was absolutely exhausted and just wanted to sleep instead of bonding with him. I am going to push for a c-section this time if I have GD again (which is most likely) as I do not want to be induced again. I would love a natural birth but being induced and having diabetes where I had to be connected to about 4 drips is not exactly natural!!


----------



## fifideluxe

and the results are in.............


TEAM PINK!!! :pink: 

Momandpeanut can you add my pink stalk and change my due date from the 19th to the 15th please??

Thank you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

fifideluxe said:


> and the results are in.............
> 
> 
> TEAM PINK!!! :pink:
> 
> Momandpeanut can you add my pink stalk and change my due date from the 19th to the 15th please??
> 
> Thank you!!!! :thumbup:

woooooooohoooooooooooooooo ive been checking all evening for your post! you little cutie well done (bit jel) ;) xxxx


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> and the results are in.............
> 
> 
> TEAM PINK!!! :pink:
> 
> Momandpeanut can you add my pink stalk and change my due date from the 19th to the 15th please??
> 
> Thank you!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> woooooooohoooooooooooooooo ive been checking all evening for your post! you little cutie well done (bit jel) ;) xxxxClick to expand...

thanks hunni :hugs:

was a bit disappointed with the scan...no one to blame but my littl diva being v.camera shy and staying firmly on her tummy so no nice piccys....(altho the back of her head is lovely...lol!) 

the dvd of her is pretty amazing tho wriggling and moving my kids sat there in amazment watching it!!!

Needless to say i came straight out of the scan and headed towards the shops to buy some cute girly stuff!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bananabump

Awwww congrats on your pink bump, chuffed for you!!

First.timer - Ruben it is then!!! Love the spelling you've gone for too! I think we're swaying towards Dylan now but I'm sure that will change again soon!! haha

x x x


----------



## First.timer

hah mine was like that too he wriggles away and faced inwrds for most of it get the dvd up! 

bananabump- im kind of trying it out to see what it looks like written down, im just not sure :S i love dylan and its still one of my names lol but not a contender at the mo! arrrgh its so difficult, maybe it means its not the right name if i cant decide? x fifi do u have names?


----------



## bananabump

That's exactly what I keep thinking!! But then I've probably looked at every name possible on all these different websites and none have really made me think 'yep love it that's his name!' ....Rubbish!!! x x x


----------



## First.timer

hah be prepared for my ticker to change names a few times lol x we are so samesies at everything :)


----------



## fifideluxe

bananabump said:


> Awwww congrats on your pink bump, chuffed for you!!
> 
> First.timer - Ruben it is then!!! Love the spelling you've gone for too! I think we're swaying towards Dylan now but I'm sure that will change again soon!! haha
> 
> x x x

Thanks bananabump!!! i didnt sleep a wink last night...like a kid before xmas!! 

First timer i love the name reben too its really classic but modern sounding too :thumbup:


----------



## fifideluxe

Im waiting for my dvd to upload to youtube so i can send u all the link :thumbup:

i had a couple of boys names lined up but i havent yet found a girls name i 'love' :cry:

but it will be fun finding one, at least give me something to think about over the next 4 and a half months!!! lol x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congrats on the news of all of your pink and blue bumps, ladies! :flower: 

You're all making me want to find out what I'm expecting. Must. Stay. Strong... !


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

fifideluxe said:


> and the results are in.............
> 
> 
> TEAM PINK!!! :pink:
> 
> Momandpeanut can you add my pink stalk and change my due date from the 19th to the 15th please??
> 
> Thank you!!!! :thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:pink:


----------



## breavis

I had a scan at 16+4 at a private center and found out we are on team :pink: after 2 boys this was welcoming news..


----------



## MerryMint

Hi all my fellow September mommas! Sorry I've been AWOL - first tri was pretty rough sickness-wise. Still not better, but I've gotten into a slightly managable routine.

I've tried to keep up - exciting to see all the genders coming out! We are on team green or yellow, so no finding out for us until Labor Day!


----------



## calypso

Fi and Breavis - team pink!!!! Yay Congrats!

I love being able to call my baby a girl/her/she, etc. :) she got a few outfits today.


----------



## fifideluxe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Rf72GZKqg

my scan dvd from yesterday!! :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

very cute xx she wont stop moving her legs!


----------



## hayley x

Congrats on team pink :) I loved going pink shopping, the little dresses are too cute :cloud9: x


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> very cute xx she wont stop moving her legs!

how long do her legs look tho?! They were above the average marker on the report thingy i had!! Im 5'7 and FOB is 6'0 so maybe she will be long like my eldest!!


----------



## fifideluxe

hayley x said:


> Congrats on team pink :) I loved going pink shopping, the little dresses are too cute :cloud9: x

yes they are...TOO CUTE!!! I need to get a handle on this pink spree...eek!!


----------



## momandpeanut

I had my consultant appt today and it went better than expected !

I can have my vbac as long as all the growth scans are ok, they will start those at 28 weeks and then every fortnight or so till 37 weeks where they will make the final choice. They carnt see any reasons why they wont be ok they think logans problems where just a very strange one off !

Heard bubbs heartbeat and it was really strong. :happydance:


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

fifideluxe said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Rf72GZKqg
> 
> my scan dvd from yesterday!! :thumbup:

Fascinating! I love watching ultrasounds, thanks so much for posting it! You have such a little wiggler! I agree on the legs looking so long, I thought the same when I went for my NT scan. They looked so, so long!


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

momandpeanut said:


> I had my consultant appt today and it went better than expected !
> 
> I can have my vbac as long as all the growth scans are ok, they will start those at 28 weeks and then every fortnight or so till 37 weeks where they will make the final choice. They carnt see any reasons why they wont be ok they think logans problems where just a very strange one off !
> 
> Heard bubbs heartbeat and it was really strong. :happydance:

Yay! I'm sure you are thrilled! Congrats on seeing the sweet little ehart beat, beat, beating away in there!


----------



## sam*~*louize

oohoo :happydance: getting my little wiggles as of last night and today, bugger made me wait after those flutters 2 weeks agO!


----------



## bananabump

sam*~*louize said:


> oohoo :happydance: getting my little wiggles as of last night and today, bugger made me wait after those flutters 2 weeks agO!

Me too!! Started Tuesday night and carried on most of yesterday and today!! Makes it all feel so much more real doesn't it?! hehe :cloud9: x x x


----------



## RyliesMummy

sam*~*louize said:


> Anyone else had flutters then Nothing? Had some week last wed or so I def thought (second baby) and nothing since? I'm very busy in day looking after 12 babies in a nursery lol so could miss them but makes me start to panic! Might not have been flutters to still waiting to feel, but I felt at 18weeks with LO... Oh de dumm

I'm having movements like this too, but I usually feel them again on a night or in the bath. This baby enjoys crippling me by kicking my spine! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

momandpeanut please could you bump me up to the 29th and a :yellow: please, we're not finding out :) x x


----------



## canadabear

So EXCITING to finally feel movement!! Waiting for that first real kick, but babs was sure moving around a lot last night and I could feel it for sure!! :yipee:

It's so much fun reading about all the things we are experiencing about the same time!! I love it... I am in Spain with no family or close friends, just my wonderful OH but it is nice to have other women to talk to! :hugs: and :flower: to all!! xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

:yipee::yipee::yipee: canadabear!


----------



## nearlythere38

me too ladies, i can tell when bubs is awake now cos it kicks and wriggles....loving it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aw bub just did a really strong kick and OH was about 2 secs too late to feel it! He's gutted! lol x


----------



## Elegentric

I'm so jealous! I haven't felt anything yet...


----------



## First.timer

i havent felt anything for a few days having previously felt loads of flutters, i know everythings ok as i have my doppler but its frustrating i just want there to be real kicks now! spent the last few days redecorating and my baby has his own little chest of draws with a few pairs of socks and little babygrows in all ready :) xxx


----------



## michelle1985

10 days till my 20week scan i cant wait :happydance: really wanted to have a gender scan but we are moving next sat and couldnt afford it :cry: iv been feeling my little bean (well big bean now) move for 3 weeks and kick for 1 week but it is my 3rd baby but 6th pregnancy. i would really like a little girl as i think they are easier than boys, i have 1 of each at the moment so i dont really mind either way. i have noticed that there are alot more blue bumps in september than pink.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Just been listening to baby's heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9: I haven't been able to find it before (although I haven't tried since I was about 13 weeks as I didn't want to worry!) so was very relieved! I haven't felt anything yet - just a few pokes which had me worried as I thought you were supposed to feel it much sooner in second pregnancies? 

Can't wait for my scan on the 3 May to make sure everything is ok.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend in the sunshine! :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aw such a cute moment today, my LO was sat on my knee at the park and bub did a huge kick and kicked her in the back, she felt it and whipped round looking astonished then told us baby had hurt her back and she needed it kissing better :haha: x


----------



## breavis

I have been able to feel the baby move but my husband hasn't yet.


----------



## hayley x

I *think* I felt baby move last night for the first time - but nothing since. This is our 3rd baby and was already feeling our 2nd by now for a while, so was expecting early movements again this time, its only a matter of days though I know.

What lovely days we've been having :) x


----------



## pink80

Hi

Just to update that my baby grew wings, we found out at the 12 week scan but I haven't felt strong even to come on this thread until now.

I'm wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies :flower:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Oh pink I'm so sorry :( :hugs: x


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww take care x


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: to you pink....


----------



## henrysmumkaz

:( I'm so sorry pink80. Lots of luck and baby dust for the future x


----------



## First.timer

sorry pink :( x


----------



## momandpeanut

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## breavis

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss pink. I hope that things will get better for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

I am so very sorry pink x :hugs:


----------



## Nanaki

So sorry to hear abour your loss, Pink. :hugs: Hope you are loking after yourself! xxxx


----------



## nearlythere38

aww pink i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## RyliesMummy

So sorry to hear about your loss :(
Wishing you best of luck for the future :hugs: x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I'm so sorry pink big :hugs: to you x


----------



## fifideluxe

pink80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to update that my baby grew wings, we found out at the 12 week scan but I haven't felt strong even to come on this thread until now.
> 
> I'm wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies :flower:
> 
> xxx


Oh pink terrible news :nope:

so so sorry for your loss i hope you have great friends and family to help you through this tough time.

:hug:

xx


----------



## Kate91

pink 80 iam so sorry to hear about your loss :( xxx


----------



## Kate91

hey girls hope there is room for another one in this group :) im due 11th september, its my first baby, im 18 weeks an 1 day today an im sure i felt baby move last night :) xx


----------



## fifideluxe

Kate91 said:


> hey girls hope there is room for another one in this group :) im due 11th september, its my first baby, im 18 weeks an 1 day today an im sure i felt baby move last night :) xx

hiya hun glad you found us ok :flower:

im getting a lot of movement now but it is my 4th preg but i didnt feel my 1st til i was 22 weeks..but what you are feeling is more than likely baby wiggling about!!! It an amazing feeling!!!

There are quite a few ladies here due on the 11th and im sure they'd be happy to be your bump buddy :thumbup:

where are you from?


----------



## bananabump

Pink - I am so sorry for your loss hun!!! :hugs: xxx



Kate91 said:


> hey girls hope there is room for another one in this group :) im due 11th september, its my first baby, im 18 weeks an 1 day today an im sure i felt baby move last night :) xx

Hi Kate, I'm due on 11th september with my first baby too! You'll love this group - everyone is really nice and supportive! I've been feeling kicks and wriggles for a few days now too... love it!! Hope you're good! x x x


----------



## First.timer

wooohoo kate91 im due september 11th as well! if your having a boy you can join the september 11th boys club lol. ive been feeling wiggles for a few weeks i think but still waiting for that definate first BOOM :) xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm due 11th September too :flower: Though the baby has been told under no circumstances is it allowed to arrive on such a horrible date lol!


----------



## sunflower30

hugs Pink, so sorry to hear about your loss. 


I'm a sweet potato today - 18 weeks! Think I've been feeling little peanut moving the past few days, feels like bubbles - very exciting! Can't wait till my ultrasound on the 20th, only a few more days! 

Welcome Kate!


----------



## momandpeanut

welcome to the september sweet peas kate :happydance:

I have my 20 week scan on thursday and im so nervous last night i kept waking up with crazy dreams :dohh:

On sunday night we went to see peter kay and the baby loved it i think the noise must have woke lo up as the wiggling and real strong kicks i could feel were fantastic , infact oh even managed to feel a little kick :cloud9:


----------



## nearlythere38

mines a week today, :happydance::happydance::happydance: excited much???????


----------



## Kate91

First.timer said:


> wooohoo kate91 im due september 11th as well! if your having a boy you can join the september 11th boys club lol. ive been feeling wiggles for a few weeks i think but still waiting for that definate first BOOM :) xx


i only started to feel it on sunday really, felt like a strong pulse low down in my belly, was wierd lol, i hope my baby isnt actualy born on septenber 11th lol xx


----------



## Kate91

thankyou for everyones welcome, my scan is on the 4th may i cant wait to find out what im having!! an i cant wait to feel stronger kicks :)xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi - I feel like it's been an age since I last posted on here. So sorry to hear about pink's loss. XXX
It's really exciting to see so many gender scans and tales of wiggling and jumping bumps. My little one is really really active, so I reckon s/he is going to keep me busy over the next 18 + years! I'm also looking properly pregnant now with a big belly, so I'm dreading imagining the size of me in another 20 weeks! It'll all be worth it though - I'm getting excited about September.
Our 20 week scan is on 21st April, just after we get back from our hols in Ireland visiting my hubby's family. I'm excited about finding out gender, but also a bit nervous as i realise this is an anomaly scan too. Good luck to all the girls in the same boat. Looking forward to many positive reports. :happydance:
Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Forgot to say, hi Kate and welcome! XX :hugs:


----------



## Kate91

minkysouth1 said:


> Forgot to say, hi Kate and welcome! XX :hugs:

thankyou :) xxx


----------



## canadabear

Welcome kate!! :hugs:

It is SO exciting feeling movements.. just so want to share them with OH.. but have to wait until there are some real kicks! :haha:
I feel like I am going crazy waiting for our scan.. they have booked me in for April 26th that makes me 20+6! 
SO excited to know what we are having!!


----------



## AFatKindaThin

can I join please? I'm pregnant with my first baby due September 7th :) Have my 20 week scan on 3rd May when I will be 21+6. I have been feeling baby move regularly the past week!! I'm so excited!!! xx


----------



## First.timer

canadabear my 20 week scan is 26th april as well cannot wait! xx i cant believe we are all at this stage already so weird! hoping hoping hoping that we all have lovely little squishy healthy babes in our ovens xx


----------



## nearlythere38

AFatKindaThin said:


> can I join please? I'm pregnant with my first baby due September 7th :) Have my 20 week scan on 3rd May when I will be 21+6. I have been feeling baby move regularly the past week!! I'm so excited!!! xx

welcome to the group!!! same due date as me :happydance: 

is anyone else still suffering from morning sickness or nausea, cos mine is still here at 19 weeks :growlmad:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

canadabear said:


> Welcome kate!! :hugs:
> 
> It is SO exciting feeling movements.. just so want to share them with OH.. but have to wait until there are some real kicks! :haha:
> I feel like I am going crazy waiting for our scan.. they have booked me in for April 26th that makes me 20+6!
> SO excited to know what we are having!!

Not long now, can't wait to hear what team you're on! I have one the day after too!

Hi Kate and AFatKindaThin :hi:

First.timer I agree, it's going so fast! We are nearly half way there (agghhh!!)


----------



## BabyNo1

We had our scan yesterday ;-) everything is perfect... 
We are having a Little girl ;-) she is adorable already lol!

x


----------



## britt24

BabyNo1 said:


> We had our scan yesterday ;-) everything is perfect...
> We are having a Little girl ;-) she is adorable already lol!
> 
> x



:happydance::happydance::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::happydance::happydance:


----------



## First.timer

Woohoo congrats baby no.1 x x x x


----------



## bananabump

BabyNo1 - Congrats on Team :pink:!!! xxx

Nearlythere38 - Meeee!! :nope: It realy does SUCK big time! I've been signed off work for 2 weeks to chill and try and shake it off so I can start feeling myself again!! How are you feeling? x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

bananabump said:


> BabyNo1 - Congrats on Team :pink:!!! xxx
> 
> Nearlythere38 - Meeee!! :nope: It realy does SUCK big time! I've been signed off work for 2 weeks to chill and try and shake it off so I can start feeling myself again!! How are you feeling? x x x

awwww sorry to hear that hun! I feel constantly nauseated, coughing and wretching all the time. And not eating the right stuff as cant stomach everything. considering asking doctor for something but doubt they will give me it :cry:


----------



## canadabear

BabyNo1 said:


> We had our scan yesterday ;-) everything is perfect...
> We are having a Little girl ;-) she is adorable already lol!
> 
> x

:yipee::hugs:
How wonderful!! Congrats on yer baby girl!!

Can't believe that babs is already a MANGO! :haha:
19 weeks.. can you believe it?!! :happydance:

12 more days until SCAN!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## momandpeanut

Wow i have my 20 week scan this afternoon and im excited and scared all in one :dohh:

I carnt wait to see lo again :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

congrats on your baby girl :cloud9: x

momandpeanut - are you finding out the sex of :baby: x


----------



## momandpeanut

hayley x said:


> congrats on your baby girl :cloud9: x
> 
> momandpeanut - are you finding out the sex of :baby: x

No we are staying team yellow :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:D hope the scan goes well x


----------



## canadabear

MASSIVE VEGGIE PLATE ATTACK TODAY!!

Babs DEMANDED veggies.. and DEMANDED them NOW!!!

So I quickly made up a platter with: broccoli, red pepper, carrot, green apple, 1/2 avocado, chedder cheese and some crackers!! Add one all natural yoghurt cup, glass of milk and glass of water.. and that's my lunch for today! SHEESH .. :haha:

Anyone else finding themselves RAVENOUS lately.. all of a sudden?!! No warning signs, just MUST EAT NOW!!!

Stocked up on lots of fruits, veggies, healthy-ish crackers, yoghurts, cheese, eggs etc... Now I am seriously CRAVING a tuna melt..think I should wait at least an hour before eating again though.. :haha: :blush:

I have had a SERIOUSLY hard time gaining weight. No MS, just some nausea during 1st tri, but I guess it's because I am really active? :shrug: I feel like I am eating ALL THE TIME!! And the MW says bubs is measuring a bit big, so no worries with little bean not getting enough. Oh well.... off to dream about the mango I am waiting to ripen enough to eat.....

oh...changed my avatar pic to my 19 week bump.. FINALLY... webcam not so great..


----------



## momandpeanut

canadabear i am starving all the time !! the last week has been crazy i just want to eat everything :dohh:

Well scan went well , baby was curled up in a ball so couldnt get a good look at his/her heart so have to go back in 3 weeks , a little on the small side but then im only 4'11 so bubbs isnt going to be 6 foot lol !!
Everything else was good and babys head seems all good at this stage which is a huge relief. 

Stayed strong and on team yellow :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Glad to hear it's all good momandpeanut!


Anyone got a mega bump yet? I feel alone! lol I miss being a size 12, I've had to go up to a 16 in tops to go over my bump! x


----------



## nearlythere38

RyliesMummy said:


> Glad to hear it's all good momandpeanut!
> 
> 
> Anyone got a mega bump yet? I feel alone! lol I miss being a size 12, I've had to go up to a 16 in tops to go over my bump! x

yes me im huuuuuuuugeeeeeee but i luv my bump :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

nearlythere38 said:


> yes me im huuuuuuuugeeeeeee but i luv my bump :happydance:

Haha me too, I love showing this earlier, people stop me in the street to chat about it! have you got a pic of it? 
here's mine! 


x


----------



## nearlythere38

awww you got a lovely bump!!!! heres mine it feels huge, need my belly button to pop now cos its looking strange haha
 



Attached Files:







various 271.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









various 272.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RyliesMummy

wow thats lovely! So perfectly round! I've come to term with the fact I look like mis piggy from the front! I find my self stood to a side so people can tell I'm slim with a big bump and not just a fatty with a wierd shaped belly :haha: x


----------



## canadabear

It's so interesting to see the different shapes of our bumps! Who knew they could all form so differently.. and lovely and full of baby goodness.. :cloud9:

Does anyone know the gender predictions for the way you carry your bump? 
Now that we are all approaching our gender scans.. those that are not staying team yellow (such will power!!), did any of your predictions come true?

I am so excited to find out on the 26th!! I just HOPE bubs shows us as my entire family is in Canada and all WAITING to buy things until they know!! ARG!! :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I think it's high for a girl, low for boy Canadabear :) x


----------



## nearlythere38

i cant tell how im carrying yet. with my first i was all at the front and low, and he was a boy. this one so far i am "spreading" and it seems higher but cant tell yet really. oh well only 4 more sleeps!!!

Ryliesmummy, i would say you are carrying high?


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yeah I would say that too! I had a dream we found out last night and it was another girl! x


----------



## hayley x

I carried the same for my boy and girl :shrug: x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Your babies are so beautiful Hayley, so sorry to hear about little Alex :cry: x x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Can't believe some of you have perfectly formed proper baby bumps lol mine looks like fat :(


----------



## hayley x




----------



## calypso

Back from dr appt!! All good:thumbup: BabyGirl's hb is 142 bpm. Love:cloud9:


----------



## kldupre2

I agree... mine does not look like a proper bump! i'm glad someone else is in my shoes.. i was starting to wonder... my belly has a small bump but if you didn't know me before you would just think i needed to slack off on the doughnuts.. I was rather small prior to pregnancy so people who do know me are like "whoa cute bump" but strangers just look at me like "wow join a gym!"


----------



## RyliesMummy

I think it's probably because we're on our 2nd and 3rd babies you can tell more, I popped out straight away :) x


----------



## kldupre2

RyliesMummy said:


> I think it's probably because we're on our 2nd and 3rd babies you can tell more, I popped out straight away :) x

That makes me feel better.. This is my first so I guess it is normal.


----------



## RyliesMummy

I was a tiny size 8 before I fell pregnant with my 1st and only started showing a little at 3 months, I barely had a bump then I kept getting bigger and bigger! x


----------



## hayley x

I had a proper bump by 20 weeks with my first, literally popping over night :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Here's some proof! They're not great quality!

This 15 weeks
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8342/194055850260520393.jpg

21 weeks
https://img685.imageshack.us/img685/782/194055850190951317.jpg

and 32 weeks!
https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5937/194055850643666950.jpg


----------



## hayley x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5eP9MT4zzs

I dont have pics on this lappy, but my bump pics are at the start of this video :)


----------



## hayley x

Rileysmummy you got so big, I thought I was big :lol: x


----------



## bananabump

Aww Haley that video is absolutely beautiful, what a perfect little baby boy he was. Im so sorry for your loss! xxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

hayley x said:


> Rileysmummy you got so big, I thought I was big :lol: x

I know, I got bloomin' huge! 


That vid made me cry, he's so beautiful :cry: x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

kldupre2 said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> I think it's probably because we're on our 2nd and 3rd babies you can tell more, I popped out straight away :) x
> 
> That makes me feel better.. This is my first so I guess it is normal.Click to expand...

Makes me feel better too! I know I should be greatful I'm not big yet but I get Bump envy lol


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh Hayley, thank you for sharing your video. He was an absolute beauty. I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

Thanks so much for sharing that beautiful video Hayley.. made me cry.. :hugs:

People have finally started noticing bump a bit, but everyone keeps asking me if I am 2-3 months!! Makes me realise how little most people know about pregnancy.. most women don't show that early! :haha:
But along with the noticing.. comes the touching!! I wasn't really expecting it.. but now most people I know reach out to touch the bump a bit... I find it kind of funny! I don't mind so much because it is people I know.. but if a stranger reached out to touch it... I'd have to tell them to BACK OFF!! :haha:


----------



## nearlythere38

hayley i didnt know if i could watch your video but i have, and it is heartbreaking and am sat here in tears :cry: he was such a beautiful baby and i cannot get my head around what u must have gone through.

we lost our nephew last year at 12 weeks old to spinal muscular atrophy, and it was the most difficult time of our lives! but as his mummy and daddy say, they were carrying an angel all along! xxx


----------



## Nanaki

Hayley, thanks for sharing a video and he was so beautiful little baby and cant believe the life is so precious before he went! 

My bump with my son was so huge at the end of my 3rd trimester and it was on facebook and I look like I'm having an alien popping out! lol. :) xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

room for a not so little one??
im 16+3 with my 4th baby. due date is 29th sep but will be an elective c-section about a week before. no official date for that yet. would be nice to have others about the same stage as me, really missing my junebug 2010 buddies this time round.


----------



## momandpeanut

E&L's mummy said:


> room for a not so little one??
> im 16+3 with my 4th baby. due date is 29th sep but will be an elective c-section about a week before. no official date for that yet. would be nice to have others about the same stage as me, really missing my junebug 2010 buddies this time round.

Always room here :happydance:

Welcome ill add you to the list for the 29th just let me know when your date is booked and ill get it changed for you


----------



## momandpeanut

Well ladies i was woken up at 5.30 this morning to my oh proposing !

We always joked about me really not wanting him to ask me in any big grand gesture i just wanted to be asked when it was just us and i least expected it ! Well i never expected that :haha:

I couldnt be happier :happydance:


----------



## Elegentric

Congratulations momandpeanut!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Ben

momandpeanut said:


> Well ladies i was woken up at 5.30 this morning to my oh proposing !
> 
> We always joked about me really not wanting him to ask me in any big grand gesture i just wanted to be asked when it was just us and i least expected it ! Well i never expected that :haha:
> 
> I couldnt be happier :happydance:

Wow - congratulations!!!!


----------



## Boony

I had a gender scan and we are on team :pink: my due date has also changed to the 25th from the 29th :cloud9:


----------



## calypso

Congrats on the engagement!

Congrats for joining pink team!

Very exciting news today


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yey pinks are coming through! Congrats on engagement !!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Welcome E&L's mummy and Congrats momandpeanut!

Hope everyone in England enjoyed the sun today. We had a smashing day playing in the garden. Been feeling no.2 move looooads recently. My husband even felt it last night when we were laying in bed. Woop!


----------



## hmm

Hi, Would it be ok if I join this group? I have been reading some of the posts every now and then in this group but been abit shy to post til now.:blush:

I'm due on 7th september. I have my 20 week scan this wednesday....sooo nervous!!!

Think I've got a bump now but does also look like I've eaten too much apart from when I lie down then I can see and feel a hard bump/lump at lower part of my stomach. :) Think I've been feeling some movement still not 100% percent but when im hunched over the laptop or lying down I'm occasionally getting this werid flicking sensation from inside my lower stomach very odd feeling and catches me offguard so I think its baby? :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

hmm said:


> Hi, Would it be ok if I join this group? I have been reading some of the posts every now and then in this group but been abit shy to post til now.:blush:
> 
> I'm due on 7th september. I have my 20 week scan this wednesday....sooo nervous!!!
> 
> Think I've got a bump now but does also look like I've eaten too much apart from when I lie down then I can see and feel a hard bump/lump at lower part of my stomach. :) Think I've been feeling some movement still not 100% percent but when im hunched over the laptop or lying down I'm occasionally getting this werid flicking sensation from inside my lower stomach very odd feeling and catches me offguard so I think its baby? :)

Welcome :flower: Definitely does sound like its baby! Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday.


----------



## kldupre2

Went to the doc. on Friday for my 16 week appointment and had a lot of blood in my urine. The doctor did an ultrasound to check things out and our little boy was showing off... here's a picture to confirm that baby is definitely a boy!
 



Attached Files:







208389_586785076534_69305416_32504708_6967579_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## First.timer

haha what a great potty shot! mine was like that too they put the thingy on my tummy and the first shot they got was his legs wide open like - look at me. hah x


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Just found out yesterday we are on team blue!! scan was amazing and they said its defo a boy no doubt about it lol!! i have attached the pic x
 



Attached Files:







LAURA_12.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BabyNo1

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Just found out yesterday we are on team blue!! scan was amazing and they said its defo a boy no doubt about it lol!! i have attached the pic x

Woooooooooooo congrats again!
x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats momandpeanut!! Congrats to Boony, britt24 and kldupre2 on your news and welcome to the new ladies :flower:

God I feel tired today after a busy weekend! I find I feeling it much more now than in the first tri.

I cannot believe I will be half way there on Thursday agghhhh!


----------



## hayley x

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Just found out yesterday we are on team blue!! scan was amazing and they said its defo a boy no doubt about it lol!! i have attached the pic x

congrats on your little boy :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Boony said:


> I had a gender scan and we are on team :pink: my due date has also changed to the 25th from the 29th :cloud9:

Congrats on :pink:, I was due 25th and have been moved to 29th also :)

Welcome to all the newcomers! :hugs: x


----------



## Boony

RyliesMummy said:


> Boony said:
> 
> 
> I had a gender scan and we are on team :pink: my due date has also changed to the 25th from the 29th :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on :pink:, I was due 25th and have been moved to 29th also :)
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers! :hugs: xClick to expand...

thanks, i was moved from the 29th to the 25th so we swapped :)


----------



## hayley x

I loved being moved forward, just a few days makes the world of difference :) x


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations to all the newbies!!! hmm we are due on the same date! :thumbup: and congratulations on the engagement!

lots of lovely news....hoping for some of my own tomorrow with my 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Boony said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boony said:
> 
> 
> I had a gender scan and we are on team :pink: my due date has also changed to the 25th from the 29th :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on :pink:, I was due 25th and have been moved to 29th also :)
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks, i was moved from the 29th to the 25th so we swapped :)Click to expand...


Oh Read it wrong :haha: x


----------



## canadabear

Gongrats on your engagement Momandpeanut!! :yipee:

Posted a poll today for my friends and family on facebook asking them to guess the gender!! Should be interesting to see what they say!!!


----------



## fifideluxe

Hello everyone :wave:

firstly big welcome to the newbies! :flower:

and all the newly confirmed :pink: and :blue: bumps

and HUGE congrats to momandpeanut on your engagement!!! :wedding:

I havent been on as much lately, mostly due to the very rare sunny weather we are getting in the uk at the mo....I have been to 3 BBQ's over the last couple of weeks and altho a nice cold pear cider would be lush i have found a new love for shlour elderflower and white grape sparkling drink!!! :thumbup:
and waking up fresh as a daisy is nice too while my family and friends all nurse hangovers...hehe! 

Id like your HONEST opinions on a name i have fallen in love with, ive had a few mixed responses from f&f so far but id appreciate your thoughts on the name....

Noelle

Have a lovely rest of week everyone!!!!

:hugs: fi x


----------



## Mom2Ben

fifideluxe said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> firstly big welcome to the newbies! :flower:
> 
> and all the newly confirmed :pink: and :blue: bumps
> 
> and HUGE congrats to momandpeanut on your engagement!!! :wedding:
> 
> I havent been on as much lately, mostly due to the very rare sunny weather we are getting in the uk at the mo....I have been to 3 BBQ's over the last couple of weeks and altho a nice cold pear cider would be lush i have found a new love for shlour elderflower and white grape sparkling drink!!! :thumbup:
> and waking up fresh as a daisy is nice too while my family and friends all nurse hangovers...hehe!
> 
> Id like your HONEST opinions on a name i have fallen in love with, ive had a few mixed responses from f&f so far but id appreciate your thoughts on the name....
> 
> Noelle
> 
> Have a lovely rest of week everyone!!!!
> 
> :hugs: fi x

Is it pronounced No-well? I think it's really pretty!


----------



## nearlythere38

had my 20 week scan today, and despite being convinced it was :pink: with all the morning sickness etc. i am on team :blue: yes my second baby boy. 

not gonna lie, was slightly disappointed as I would have liked one of each but soon came round when i saw him sucking his thumb. it will be me and my 3 boys :happydance: hes all healthy and the right size etc. 

just goes to show the nub theory is rubbish cos my scan photo showed a 'girly' nub!!

i have attached the photo she gave me of the todger, but cant work out the angle it was taken
 



Attached Files:







todger.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RyliesMummy

Girls are definitely going to have their pick of the boys! It's a boys year, 2011! x


----------



## hayley x

nearlythere38 said:


> had my 20 week scan today, and despite being convinced it was :pink: with all the morning sickness etc. i am on team :blue: yes my second baby boy.
> 
> not gonna lie, was slightly disappointed as I would have liked one of each but soon came round when i saw him sucking his thumb. it will be me and my 3 boys :happydance: hes all healthy and the right size etc.
> 
> just goes to show the nub theory is rubbish cos my scan photo showed a 'girly' nub!!
> 
> i have attached the photo she gave me of the todger, but cant work out the angle it was taken

I'm really surprised, like you say the nub theory definately suggests girl. I cannot make that photo either, if its meant to be a potty shot not sure where the 'goods' are. Did you see them clearly? I feel in denial :lol:

Congrats on your little boy xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

I know I thought it showed all the signs of a girl. He's defo a boy, before she even told me I saw his todger and I knew, otherwise I would be in denial too haha. She said she was 100% sure. The photos not the best though!


----------



## bigmomma74

20 week scan in an hour or so. So excited to see my little girl again!


----------



## First.timer

bigmomma74 said:


> 20 week scan in an hour or so. So excited to see my little girl again!

I can't wait for mine I'm a scan addict! X


----------



## bananabump

Just got back from my 20 week scan... Everything is absolutely perfect!! Once again he wouldn't stay still for a nice photo, he's such a wriggler!! I was a little disappointed with the experience though to be honest, the lady who was doing it was heavily pregnant herself so I would of thought she would of known how I was feeling but she wasn't talkative at all and just every now and then went 'that's the head', 'that's the heartbeat' and those were the only sort of sentences we got from her really!!! Ah well was lovelyyy seeing my (not so) little boy again and just very glad that he's nice and healthy!!

Here's one of the better photos :
(lying face down)



AND also my firsttt ever bump pic! Not brave enough yet for a full body shot in colour! Starting to grow though I think.... xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Glad to hear your scan went well bananabump :flower:

Can't believe I am half way today ahhh! :yipee:

Nervous for my scan next week now :neutral:


----------



## MerryMint

So cool to hear about everyone's scans. I'm jealous too, because mine couldn't be booked until the 3rd week of May...


----------



## bigmomma74

Must be the day for disappointing scans then. My scan lady wasn't very talkative either and my placenta is so anterior that the only decent pic I have is of my little girlies (huge) feet!


----------



## Louise-B

Hi all 

I had my scan yesterday and it is another GIRL! :cloud9: And I'm 20wks today...halfway through...hurrah! 

Hope everyone has a lovely sunny Easter break xxx


----------



## sunflower30

Congrats to Bananabump, Louise, and everyone else who had a healthy scan! :) 
My scan was yesterday too, we were so happy to see our little one again and we got some great pictures! :) But here the u/s techs can't tell us any info or results, so I'll need to wait till I meet with my midwife before I find out anything. 
Hope everyone enjoys the Easter long weekend! :)


----------



## michelle1985

had my 20 week scan and were on team pink :cloud9: really thought we were having a boy, but i wanted a girl so im over the moon now (not that i woudnt of been if it was a boy)


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congrats to all on healthy babies & congrats Michelle on :pink: :hugs: x


----------



## minkysouth1

I had my 20 week scan today - perfect! The sonographer was lovely and chatty and we had a good long look at our baby. This was because she kept wriggling and it took the sonographer ages to get clear shots of everything she needed to see. Yes, we're having a girl and we are absolutely delighted that our DS will have a little sister. :happydance::happydance: I always thought I'd only have sons, so I'm in shock (but what a nice shock :wacko:). 

We were given loads of photos by the sonographer, including some really clear profile shots that I'll post up soon. She even gave us a photo of one of the baby's feet cos I told her that my son loves looking at babies and always marvels at their 'ickle feet'. :haha::haha:

Minky :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## xashleyx

hey girls! can i join use?? i due the 25th of september and we are having a GIRL :pink: xxx


----------



## hayley x

congrats ashley :) we're due the day after, and staying team yellow - exciting :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

:wave: Hi again xAshleyx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations to all the new pink and blue bumps :happydance:

Welcome xashleyx :thumbup:

Ive updated the list please let me know if ive missed anyone off thank you :thumbup:

All is good with me at the minute sicknesss has finally died off just the occasional day of feeling yuck. 
my next scan is the 6th of may so hopefully lo will have moved into a better postion and we get a good luck at his/her heart.


----------



## canadabear

Wow.. looks like the pink team has finally started to move up in numbers! How exciting!!!

Just about FREAKING OUT because my scan is on TUESDAY!! :yipee:

Good luck with your scan momandpeanut!! I am sure everything will be wonderful! Do you have any ideas to get bubs moving around? Someone said a can of coke.. and I was also told cold drinks might help?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle1985

canadabear said:


> Wow.. looks like the pink team has finally started to move up in numbers! How exciting!!!
> 
> Just about FREAKING OUT because my scan is on TUESDAY!! :yipee:
> 
> Good luck with your scan momandpeanut!! I am sure everything will be wonderful! Do you have any ideas to get bubs moving around? Someone said a can of coke.. and I was also told cold drinks might help?
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ice lollies are good, and nice with the weather at mo


----------



## First.timer

canada bear my scan is on tuesday as well and im freaking out that they wont say the same as baby bond lol. absent mindedly took some tags off blue babygrows the other day :s really should have waited to be double checked!!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

I wouldnt worry about baby bond being wrong, I've only read it twice on here in nearly 3 years, and just think how many pregnant women use this site. Its normally the other way round, get told girl then get told its actually a boy. I really wouldnt worry :flower:

good luck with all the upcoming scans, hope you all have lovely healthy babys in there x


----------



## hmm

Slightly belated post but had my 20 week scan last wednesday and baby was healthy so far so very relieved.... but they couldn't find out the sex :( naughty baby was not in right position. :dohh:

Heres my 20 week scan picture :)
 



Attached Files:







Scan2_600dpi.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Elegentric

Anyone having shortness of breath and dizziness here lately? This has just started for me and it's no fun :(


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Elegentric said:


> Anyone having shortness of breath and dizziness here lately? This has just started for me and it's no fun :(

Yes, me. I am experiencing frequent braxton hicks and when they occur, I almost totally lose my breath and have to move. Pretty horrible.


----------



## bananabump

I'm 20 weeks todayyyy!! :cloud9: Half way there, wow!! I was out with the girls last night to celebrate (drinking OJ of course!) and a lot of my friends who I saw out and haven't seen in a while said I look great (I've lost over a stone from MS) and they wouldn't even think I was pregnant let alone 5months!! haha Goooooood mood today! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## First.timer

happy melon day bubs x


----------



## bananabump

Woop... You too! xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

God it seems to be flying by! Congrats everyone! So excited to see little bub again- 15 days :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

im seeing my baby in the morning :D wahaaaa xx very nervous


----------



## canadabear

First.timer said:


> im seeing my baby in the morning :D wahaaaa xx very nervous

Seeing baby today!!! :yipee:
So nervous and excited too!! I can't wait!!!! :hugs: :flower:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Enjoy First.timer and canadabear!! Mine is on Thurs - can't wait!

As for me - I have finally started to feel bubs move in the last few days. I was starting to get worried as it's my second and thought I would feel it much sooner but obviously not! Anyway it is such a relief! 

I also had an appt with my obstetrician a couple of weeks ago and as I have GD and ended up having a c-section last pregnancy, they are going to give me a sweep at 38 weeks and if nothing happens naturally, I will have a planned section at 39 weeks. Apparently you can't be induced if you've had a section previously? I'm really pleased with that plan as it gives me a chance to try naturally without being induced. So baby will definitely be here by 7 Sept!!! 

Can't believe I will be 20 weeks tomorrow!!!!! Hope the rest of you are all well :)


----------



## michelle1985

good luck for scans today :happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

Mom2Ben said:


> Enjoy First.timer and canadabear!! Mine is on Thurs - can't wait!
> 
> As for me - I have finally started to feel bubs move in the last few days. I was starting to get worried as it's my second and thought I would feel it much sooner but obviously not! Anyway it is such a relief!
> 
> I also had an appt with my obstetrician a couple of weeks ago and as I have GD and ended up having a c-section last pregnancy, they are going to give me a sweep at 38 weeks and if nothing happens naturally, I will have a planned section at 39 weeks. Apparently you can't be induced if you've had a section previously? I'm really pleased with that plan as it gives me a chance to try naturally without being induced. So baby will definitely be here by 7 Sept!!!
> 
> Can't believe I will be 20 weeks tomorrow!!!!! Hope the rest of you are all well :)

thats good, glad to hear that u are happy with what your obstetrician said, as i hear many people who are not happy. i am wondering whether my consultant will say a similar thing. i had an emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia and dont want to be induced again under any circumstances, so maybe they will do the same to me.

however, from what i remember they can only do a sweep if your body is ready, i.e. if there is room to get in lol. they tried to give me one when i was overdue and they couldnt as the cervix wasnt ready or something!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Good luck for today canadabear and first.timer :flower:

We have our '20 week' scan tomorrow, I am sooo nervous now!


----------



## Mom2Ben

nearlythere38 said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy First.timer and canadabear!! Mine is on Thurs - can't wait!
> 
> As for me - I have finally started to feel bubs move in the last few days. I was starting to get worried as it's my second and thought I would feel it much sooner but obviously not! Anyway it is such a relief!
> 
> I also had an appt with my obstetrician a couple of weeks ago and as I have GD and ended up having a c-section last pregnancy, they are going to give me a sweep at 38 weeks and if nothing happens naturally, I will have a planned section at 39 weeks. Apparently you can't be induced if you've had a section previously? I'm really pleased with that plan as it gives me a chance to try naturally without being induced. So baby will definitely be here by 7 Sept!!!
> 
> Can't believe I will be 20 weeks tomorrow!!!!! Hope the rest of you are all well :)
> 
> thats good, glad to hear that u are happy with what your obstetrician said, as i hear many people who are not happy. i am wondering whether my consultant will say a similar thing. i had an emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia and dont want to be induced again under any circumstances, so maybe they will do the same to me.
> 
> however, from what i remember they can only do a sweep if your body is ready, i.e. if there is room to get in lol. they tried to give me one when i was overdue and they couldnt as the cervix wasnt ready or something!Click to expand...

I don't think they can induce you if you've had an emergency c-section - something to do with uterine rupture? I was really glad to hear that as I hated being induced. I think it's okay if you're overdue but I was a week early. How likely are you to have pre-eclampsia this time round? I'm guessing if you do then they will probably do the same as they doing for me. 

They did a sweep for me at 38 weeks but it didn't work - and it was really painful!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I can't be induced and I had a planned C-section. If I don't go into labour by 41 weeks, I'll get another C-section x


----------



## First.timer

My baby is sooo cute! Everything is totaly cute and he was in there wiggling away ( because I had chocolate brownie for breakfast lol) BUT- the woman said she was only 60% sure he is a boy....!!!!!! Better chill out on the blue clothes just incase my dylan turns into ruby :s x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

glad bubba is well hun. 60% aaah that would annoy the hell out of me! but at least u have been told twice that hes a boy! there was no doubting mine from the scan, i would be very worried if he turned out to be a girl lol


----------



## canadabear

First.timer said:


> My baby is sooo cute! Everything is totaly cute and he was in there wiggling away ( because I had chocolate brownie for breakfast lol) BUT- the woman said she was only 60% sure he is a boy....!!!!!! Better chill out on the blue clothes just incase my dylan turns into ruby :s x x x

Yah! :yipee: Glad your scan went well!! 

Mine was FANTASTIC!! They took a long time showing OH and I the head, face, hands, feet.. and even pointed out all the individual fingers and toes!

We are MOST DEFINATELY TEAM......... BLUE!!!!!!

NO DOUBT.. They pointed that out to me as well! :haha:

We are over the moon with happiness!! :happydance:


----------



## Boony

first timer - after being told twice that he is a boy i would say he is definately a boy they normally only get it wrong if they say its a girl and turns out to be a boy. My two were definate boys though!


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> My baby is sooo cute! Everything is totaly cute and he was in there wiggling away ( because I had chocolate brownie for breakfast lol) BUT- the woman said she was only 60% sure he is a boy....!!!!!! Better chill out on the blue clothes just incase my dylan turns into ruby :s x x x

Aww glad it all went well hun! Can't believe she said she was only 60% sure! As others have said though, saying a boy twice must mean something! Loving the name change by the way hehe x x x

Canadabear - Woop!! Congrats on your blue bundle hun, glad you're pleased!! x x x


----------



## sam*~*louize

How can it be 60% lol? there was either a willy or not :rofl:


----------



## First.timer

i know!! she was like....erm....i cant really see much, i can sort of see something sticking out- ill go with boy.....i said...............er...............you wanna look again its quite important and she said he had moved and couldnt see anything and so i said how sure are you and she said 60%! i said i didnt like those odds.......although she seemed to have something against babybond as well :s 

haha bananabump im experimenting with names again! although im loving it so much more to be honest, dylan has definately knocked ruben off the top spot! 

canadabear so glad yours went well! yeah wooooooo boy babies x x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Well I am so pleased to say we are back from our scan and everything looked perfect :) We are still team pink and got to see some acrobatics, here she is Miss long legs...

https://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq300/rainbowretro_photos/20weekscancrop.jpg

The scan lady was lovely (was hoping for a different one than last time who was a bit miz!) and even gave us some extra pics :happydance:

(Also posted in 2nd tri sorry for repeat!)


----------



## calypso

Pinkpolkadot - that is a cute pic! What week were you first told girl?

With all the pink we own, and enjoying calling baby my princess/little girl, etc I am terrified to go in and be told boy on the 11th. I know not likely, but those irrational fears are hard to shake.

I have been feeling my little one move around a lot.:cloud9:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks Calypso! We were told pink at 16 weeks, she seemed pretty sure then but we held back and tried not to do too much shopping just in case. I can go mad now though :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

Pinkpolkadot thats how my LO was at her 20 weeks scan :haha:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29754_113509112024319_100000956933877_68620_3639086_n.jpg
^ She stayed like that all the way through aswell! lol x


----------



## canadabear

Pinkpolkadot - LOVE the scan pic!! Our little man was being difficult for the pics, but we did get to see a lot.. so CUTE!! I love her legs!! :haha:

So wonderful that everyone is ejoying their scans!! LOVE IT!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Cheers all :) They do get into some funny positions don't they, it amazes me how they can be comfy like that!!! RyliesMummy your scan pic is very cute!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I can't wait to see this little bubs 20w pic so I can compare :)


----------



## First.timer

mine was crap :( on a plus side ive had a lovely birthday and reached the ripe old age of 23! woohoo, loads of seriously cute baby pressies some pics to follow x
 



Attached Files:







ilovemummy.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









hat.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









bib.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RyliesMummy

^ Verryyy cute!! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

20 week scan today !!!!


----------



## First.timer

good luck sam! x


----------



## hayley x

Good luck sam :) x


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: the things they do make me laugh. My little girl can still put her legs over her head - how she does I do not know. 

Here she was at 2 different scans :haha:


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm on team pink again!!!! All well with scan :) aww 2 princesses :)


----------



## hayley x

awww :cloud9: so pleased all is well and congrats on your baby girl :)

What team did you think you would be on? x


----------



## calypso

Sam - yay for a pink bump!

To the ones with acrobats - LOL cute!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I actually thought blue, but I did with Layla too and was wrong there!!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats Sam :happydance:


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on your scan and little pink bundle!! :hugs:

WOW.. actually at 21 weeks!! BANANA!!!! :haha:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Wow yes a banana just noticed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi all, we also had our scan today but managed to stay team yellow! I was very tempted especially knowing the sonographer could see!


----------



## minkysouth1

Congrats to all the girls with successful scans - exciting times...


----------



## kldupre2

Congrats to everyone! Still not feeling quite preggo yet.. :( Can't wait until i have a defined bump!


----------



## First.timer

kldupre2 said:


> Congrats to everyone! Still not feeling quite preggo yet.. :( Can't wait until i have a defined bump!

 i know me too :( mine is shit x


----------



## bananabump

Mines rubbbbbish :( This is a photo from me on Saturday night (19+6) and you can't even tell!! Booooo xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Girls it's less weight to lose afterwards! :happydance: lol!


----------



## nearlythere38

my bump is quite strange, sometimes its very big, more like 6-7 months, and then other times just feels flabby! i guess its how baby is laying.

out of curiosity did anyone ask the sonographer which way the baby was laid? at my 12 and 20 week scans my baby was breech, head way up near my ribs on my right side, bum down and legs to my left side. she said theres plenty of time for him to move into position, but my first was head down from day one!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

nearlythere38 said:


> my bump is quite strange, sometimes its very big, more like 6-7 months, and then other times just feels flabby! i guess its how baby is laying.
> 
> out of curiosity did anyone ask the sonographer which way the baby was laid? at my 12 and 20 week scans my baby was breech, head way up near my ribs on my right side, bum down and legs to my left side. she said theres plenty of time for him to move into position, but my first was head down from day one!

Yes I did! She said she is breech too, head up and bum down (but legs up over her head :wacko:) but she was lying across at our 16 wk scan so she is probs moving around all the time.


----------



## calypso

Al 12wk she was moving around laying flat across the bottom, then head down, then all over the place. At 16wk she was (and I can feel she still is) laying straight across the bottom.


----------



## hayley x

I have never been told at 12 week scans but at my 20 week scan my son was head down, stayed there all along and my daughter was breech and finally turned at 30 weeks - thank god!

This time it feels like baby is laying across my tummy but not sure x


----------



## First.timer

At 20 week scan he was head sort of down but I know he moves around everywhere....didn't think it mattered this early or does it?


----------



## Elegentric

I've determined I'm no longer weighing myself at home. I just got on the scale and have gained 16 1bs at 20 wks 3 days :(
Is this too much?


----------



## First.timer

Elegentric said:


> I've determined I'm no longer weighing myself at home. I just got on the scale and have gained 16 1bs at 20 wks 3 days :(
> Is this too much?

......meh!.......im not counting i wouldnt worry too much ;) x


----------



## sillysilly7

Had my 20 week ultrasound today. Baby was being a little trouble maker and kept hiding behind my belly button, but we got the important news...it's healthy and is without a doubt a BOY :blue:!

No change to due date, still Sept 19.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Yey congrats sillysilly7 :happydance:

I never weigh myself! The MW weighed me at 10.5 weeks but no-one has since. When do they start checking your weight?


----------



## Elegentric

My doctor weighs me every appointment.


----------



## kldupre2

Yes my doctor weighs me quite often too I've only gained 4 lbs at 18 weeks but like I said I don't look preggo.. I look like I ate too many doughnuts! And it's probably pretty accurate.. I have been eating a lot! Hopefully that supposed day when you magically wake up looking preggo comes soon!


----------



## Elegentric

I'm just now starting to look pregnant. Here's my 20 week picture.
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kldupre2

We are pretty similar in size... glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## nearlythere38

mine never weighs me, thank goodness. i will not get on them scales til after bubs is here lol x


----------



## First.timer

I barely even look that pregnant :( can't wait to pop :) x


----------



## First.timer

Gonna get a bump pic on tonight :)


----------



## hayley x

lovely bump :) x


----------



## First.timer

Looks a lot bigger in pic lol


----------



## First.timer

Oh my pic didn't show :(


----------



## First.timer

Hope its worked this time
 



Attached Files:







Waverley-20110430-00339.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## First.timer

And some more...
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20110429-00336.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## henrysmumkaz

aww First.timer thats a lovely pronounced bump!


----------



## First.timer

Really?! Aww thanks :) ( althought flattering/unflattering which ever way u wanna look at it photography probably to thank) x


----------



## MerryMint

:) I love the bump pics!

I'll post some bump piccies later. If I hadn't already had an ultrasound that showed one bean, I would swear I was having twins... I'm huge! My sister in law is three weeks behind me and she's still in her regular jeans! I've been in maternity pants since week 11.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im small some days, then others i seem to go huge!


----------



## sam*~*louize

That was 18 weeks, so almost 3 weeks ago! Its "growed" since then lol! She is my 2nd though...

Other pic is 38 weeks with my LO, delivered a week later...eeek thats a lot of growing to do
 



Attached Files:







Side 18 week clothes.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









Side 38 weeks2.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## First.timer

Yeah me too....don't feel like I've properly popped yet


----------



## mummystheword

Hi!! Could you add me to Sept 4th please, I thought I was already added :blush:
Hope everyone is well! I am going through a stage of being really tired all the time!! Sometimes to the point where I could cry! I was doing so well too, once I got over the 'all day sickness' I thought I was back to 'normal' :haha:
:hugs: to everyone x x


----------



## hayley x

Sam you have such lovely bumps - really suit pregnant :) I go like a sumo wrestler at the end and blow up like a balloon :rofl:

So excited to be half way tomorrow its crazy how fast its going x


----------



## bananabump

First.Timer - Lovely bump pictures!! I think you look like you've popped - definitely compared to me anyway!! haha

Happy Banana dayyy too! Finally a bananabump hehe x x x


----------



## First.timer

Oh babes! Do you think? The pics make me look way bigger- you look more pregnant than me. Happy banana day to you too! Like my sailor duck babygrow? Cute or what x


----------



## E&L's mummy

had a private gender scan today ladies........team pink again and im over the moon! :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

Congrats!! X anyones nips getting sore again like they were at the beginning? What does it mean? Is it an iminent leakage warning..... :s I really really hope not. Will ruin my plans of a sexy bank holiday monday with fob if my boobs are leaking on him while dtd :( xx


----------



## hayley x

Congrats E&L - so happy for you :D 

My nips are getting so so sore now too, but the other times when I've started leaking they havent been sore so it doesnt necesserily mean it will start now :flower: go to be in just a tshirt and if its started you will have a wet patch cause its sometimes hard to tell with a bra during the day iykwim?


----------



## hayley x

Here's Bertie Bump :)


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> Oh babes! Do you think? The pics make me look way bigger- you look more pregnant than me. Happy banana day to you too! Like my sailor duck babygrow? Cute or what x

Can't wait til we're all massive!! haha Yehh the babygrow is beaut! I think boys clothes are just as nice as girls...

Oh anddd just seen your post about sore nips, thought I'd let you know mine started leaking on friday night!! Woke up yesterday with hugeee wet patches and my OH was like 'ermmm look at your t shirt?!' hahaha So be prepared!! x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

i never leaked with any of them till after they were born. cos my boobs dont exist...they are fired eggs. lol


----------



## First.timer

Oh god :( I feel several moment ruiners coming on...! Fob seems to forget I'm pregnant, I'm worried about him being the first baby I breastfeed- he does love nipple biting- maybe I won't warn him it will serve him right lol ;) TMI probably !


----------



## First.timer

Nanabump did u have any warning signs?!! Ewww :(


----------



## bananabump

Hahaha would be quite funny!! Not really, but they have been a bit itchy again recently! Now they just look a bit red but I didn't have a repeat episode last night so maybe it was just a one off... x x x


----------



## First.timer

Hah I actually hope it happens now he's such a knob :s seeing as we are separated we dont usually do this sort of stuff....obviously.....so I'm kinda worried as last time I was much smaller! He's gonna get the shock of his life. X


----------



## fifideluxe

Loving the bump pics ladies!!! :thumbup:

im feeling HUGE this time around ive put on a stone already :blush: but i blame all the BBQ food!!!! 

Midwife has also noted im measuring a couple of weeks ahead, I have my anomaly scan tuesday so im expecting them to tell me im nuturing a baby elephant in there!!!! 

will try post bump pics so far :) 

xxx


----------



## fifideluxe

these are my bump piccy's i cant remember all the weeks but they range from 9 weeks through til 19 weeks i will probably take another in a couple weeks time. 

Cant believe we all made it to the halfway mark...yay us!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG0044.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









IMG0046.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG0060.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG0062.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG0064.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## First.timer

wow great bump pics. i wish i was so pert and unflabby looking :) x


----------



## calypso

OMG my left boob just leaked!


----------



## First.timer

omg ffs i dont want either of my boobs to leak yet! might be acceptable about 1 week before my due date......i want them to stay sexy a bit longer :(


----------



## hayley x

Here the midwife wont even measure your bump til 24 weeks, it really isnt accutrate just an indication of potential problems etc, dont worry :) 

My 2 were measuring 2 weeks behind and were both heavy birth weights for 38 weeks! x


----------



## nearlythere38

:haha: ladies youve been making me laugh so much on about leaking boobies.

mine started at 22 weeks pregnant last time and never stopped, so am just waiting now. my boobs have started hurting now so reckon they are brewing!!


----------



## First.timer

brewing...! im worried because my achey boobs went away but its just started to come back - very sore nips..... :( can anyone give me hope?! xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i never leaked at all first timer, so not everyone does.xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I got a dot of White and then nothing else :)


----------



## First.timer

haha thanks :) oh the things to come :)


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all long time no talk! I've been very lazy with posting on here :( We have the big scan gtommorow... very excited! All the bump pics are brill, i think i look small for 21 weeks oh well!


----------



## PageJ28

Hi everyone. I hope its not to late to join. I'm due on Sept 4th.


----------



## hayley x

Good luck with your scan tomorrow pisces - are you finding out the sex of bub's?

:hi: welcome page :) x


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks hayley, ye were going to try find out :) I'll be having a fizzy drink before i go in to get bubs moving x


----------



## First.timer

ooooh exciting! are you hoping for either? xx


think my bump has changed drastically over last 48 hours have a look?!!!
 



Attached Files:







Waverley-20110502-00342.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









Waverley-20110502-00345.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calypso

First timer - cute!!

Maybe I was a bit melodramatic. That post was made around 1am. Lol. My boobs seem fine but my nips were sore. They have been peeling like crazy. I laid down naked :blush: and covered up. Left boob gor really itchy so I took phone to look at it and pull off the peeling skin since I thought that's what made it itchy. Then I noticed whitish spots on it. Inspected closer and yes, drops were coming out but only if I messed with it. My right seems to be holding on.

At least they work, right? :haha:

Ok, off to shower and begin my first of two weeks of finals. Send good thoughts!!


----------



## First.timer

calypso said:


> First timer - cute!!
> 
> Maybe I was a bit melodramatic. That post was made around 1am. Lol. My boobs seem fine but my nips were sore. They have been peeling like crazy. I laid down naked :blush: and covered up. Left boob gor really itchy so I took phone to look at it and pull off the peeling skin since I thought that's what made it itchy. Then I noticed whitish spots on it. Inspected closer and yes, drops were coming out but only if I messed with it. My right seems to be holding on.
> 
> At least they work, right? :haha:
> 
> Ok, off to shower and begin my first of two weeks of finals. Send good thoughts!!


oh thats better than i imagined, i had this image of jets of double cream lol. im a bit dramatic as well tbh. best of luck for next 2 weeks xxx


----------



## calypso

Umm.. Just realized the 'dry skin' on nips is probably dry booby juice.


----------



## First.timer

oh god


----------



## bananabump

Pisces24 - Good luck for your scan..Enjoy!! Let us know how it goes xxx

Yehh don't worry no projectile milk, just a bit of a dribble! haha x x x


----------



## Elegentric

Going for my 20 week scan in a few hours and feeling nervous! I always get nervous before ultrasounds/doctor appt's. Guess I still worry something may go wrong. Also, at my Nuchal Translucency test they predicted a boy so I'm hoping Alex is still a boy....hehehe A girl would be nice too but I've gotten my head set on a boy, bought things, and have given him a name. I'll update later to let you know if the early 13 wk gender prediction was correct.


----------



## shyla1987

hey can i join? am due 20th september :flower:
im a pink bump!! :pink:


----------



## fifideluxe

calypso said:


> Umm.. Just realized the 'dry skin' on nips is probably dry booby juice.

lmao...dry booby juice!!! Mine havent started yet thank gawd, but i am getting the tell-tale stinging pain in them which makes me think im not too far off that little pregnancy 'gem'....eek!!


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> wow great bump pics. i wish i was so pert and unflabby looking :) x


pert and unflabby?! Two words I have never been refered to in my life..... but wish someone would do EVERYDAY!!! My camera must be a big fat LIAR because i am no slim jim!!! (i will pay you that tenner later tho yea?) lol x


----------



## First.timer

Hah! Your bump looks cutesy babes, I'm gonna be in tamworth end of may visiting fam for a weekend so u can buy me a costa ;) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hayley your bump is gorgeous :)


Scan in 8 days! OH is finding out but I'm not! I've made him promise even if I beg and plead, not to tell me :haha: x


----------



## bananabump

Tamworth is 10mins away from meee.. So I'll join you for that costa! haha x x x


----------



## First.timer

oh seriously!? this is going to be amazing - will be a weekend at end of may ill give u plenty of notice!! xx


----------



## fifideluxe

bananabump said:


> Tamworth is 10mins away from meee.. So I'll join you for that costa! haha x x x

oooh this is great 4 me i only have 2 walk 10 mins!!! (altho if its raining i will be DRIVING!!)

Where bouts are you from hun? x


----------



## bananabump

Haha Sutton Coldfield! xxx


----------



## fifideluxe

i lived in sutton before i lived in tamworth but im from coleshill originally :thumbup:


----------



## bananabump

Aw glad to have found someone local on here!! x x x


----------



## fifideluxe

bananabump said:


> Aw glad to have found someone local on here!! x x x

:happydance: whats your real name? mines fiona xxx


----------



## First.timer

i am well jel. i can only join in for the odd bi-anual costa!


----------



## fifideluxe

First.timer said:


> i am well jel. i can only join in for the odd bi-anual costa!

you should relocate from hobbit-village to the midlands chav HQ :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

amazing


----------



## bananabump

Looking forward to this now! My names Emma but most people just call me Em x x x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I only just found this group! I'm due Sept 29th (looks like a popular date) with my 2nd boy.


----------



## nearlythere38

ttc bubby no2 said:


> I only just found this group! I'm due Sept 29th (looks like a popular date) with my 2nd boy.

welcome to the group!! looks like boys are popular too! im also expecting my second boy :happydance:


----------



## Kate91

hey everyone iv not posted in a while, hope everyone is well, iv got my 20 week scan tomorrow (even though ill be 21 weeks an 3 days) lol im going to find out the sex of our baby too, im sooooo exited yesterday an today have gone soo slow feels like tomorrow is ages away! xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

Welcome Newbies :flower:

GL with your scan Kate, hope baby lets you see! :haha: x


----------



## Kate91

RyliesMummy said:


> Welcome Newbies :flower:
> 
> GL with your scan Kate, hope baby lets you see! :haha: x

thankyou :) i hope baby lets me see too iv been looking forward to knowing since my 12 week scan lol x


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm hoping mine keeps his/her legs shut lol! x


----------



## Kate91

i take it your not wanting to know what your having lol x


----------



## Kate91

19 weeks 5 days 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=115214518561935&set=a.103321493084571.7119.100002201624890&type=1&theater


----------



## Kate91

oops i just tried to put a picture up but it hasnt worked i dont know how to do it lol x


----------



## Kate91

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...493084571.7119.100002201624890&type=1&theater


----------



## RyliesMummy

No I don't want to know! 

If you press ctrl & click your pic, it'll open in a new window, then right click and hit 'copy image url' then you can press the picture button on here and copy it in :) x


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone

I've not posted on here for aaaaaaaages!
I had my scan last Thursday and we found out that we're having a boy! Yey!
We think that we are going to call him Alfie. I feel him kicking all the time and I absolutely love it!
We are having the nursery plastered next week so that we can start decorating!
Has anyone else started decorating their nursery or made any big purchases? We've already got our cot and pushchair so far! It's all just so exciting!

Heather


----------



## Pisces24

Hey all, well we had our scan today, it was brilliant. We are team............ PINK!


----------



## nearlythere38

welcome to all the newbies!!!

my hubby felt baby kick last night, he then put his head on my tummy to listen and baby gave him a right boot in the head haha. we also both watched as my tummy moved every time he kicked.....magical!


----------



## lxr1

Hi All,

Haven't posted in a while, but had our 20wk scan the other week, and stayed strong asked sonographer to not tell us whether we're having a boy or girl, so we're still team yellow :yellow:

I found out I have an anterior placenta, which explains why I haven't been feeling much in the way of movement yet. So jealous of you ladies feeling all of those kicks!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi all...

We had our 20 weeks scan today and its another boy!! :blue: 

Feeling the baby kicking since 17 weeks. 

Everything is so perfect! 

Xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

Just thought I'd share something with you all...

I can no longer see my feet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









230710_199940210047875_100000956933877_494035_6792294_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kldupre2

ttc bubby no2 said:


> I only just found this group! I'm due Sept 29th (looks like a popular date) with my 2nd boy.

We are bump buddies and both with boys! Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## minkysouth1

Wahay - glad to hear all those babies are kicking away like crazy now. Mine is very active too; she's jiggling away day and night, so I reckon she'll be keeping me on my toes when she makes her grand entrance! X


----------



## First.timer

Rylies mum!!!!! Why don't I look that pregnant!!! Your bump is lush xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

First.timer said:


> Rylies mum!!!!! Why don't I look that pregnant!!! Your bump is lush xx

Probably cos this is my 2nd hun :D


----------



## sunflower30

Wow, I'm now a banana! Time is sure flying by fast!! 

I had my ultrasound about a week ago and got some great photos of our little one and everything checked out well. Still staying team yellow! 

lxr1 - I'm same as you, my midwife told me I have anterior placenta, so that explains why I haven't been feeling as much movement, just occasionally the feeling of light bubbles and flutters..... But then last night I felt baby's first real kicks!! :) so exciting!! DH even got to feel a couple of kicks too! :)


----------



## First.timer

boys are so in the lead at the mo but i bet when all the yellows are born they are all girls lol. deffo boys month so far!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I don't even know what I hope I'm having :haha:
Would love either! x

First.timer, your avatar just makes me think thats what I'll be like come August :rofl:

-If thats a fan and not something else that makes me look totally stupid :dohh:


----------



## hayley x

I think my yellow bump will turn blue! x


----------



## First.timer

Haha that's actually a pic of me pissed after a spanish wedding where we all got traditional wooden fans in silk bags as a gift...! Not my finest hour- probably post a duplicate of me with a fan in labour lol, I have my snap happy bezzie coming to hosp with me to take some nice black and white *******s ;) anyone planning on filming it lol? Xx hayley I think so as well a lovely big bro for alex :) x


----------



## hayley x

Filming it is really weird thinking, but as odd as it sounds I wish I had my labours filmed. But the only person who could do it is hubby and I wouldnt want him to miss out iykwim. Definately the most magical experience in the world x


----------



## fifideluxe

i wish id have had mine filmed but dont think phones or camera's are allowed in the sterile theatre, and i wanna make clear id only have wanted to see the baby being born....not and blood and guts!!! I think this time im gonna ask to see my placenta, they dont usually show it you unless you ask after a section so i wanna see one...its gonna be my last chance of seeing a homegrown one as ive opted to be steralized after this baby :( im not gonna take it home and fry it up or anything weird but im curious about what it looks like!!!


----------



## hayley x

:rofl: sell it on ebay - see all sorts on there.

I saw my placenta after having my first, completely different to how I imagined! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

fifideluxe said:


> i wanna make clear id only have wanted to see the baby being born....not and blood and guts!!!

Did you not see them be born?

My section they dropped the screen and let me see them pulling her out, didn't see anything gory- no blood and guts thankfully :haha:

I'd quite like mine filmed for mine and OH's eyes only! lol!

Talking of placentas, I read an interesting blog on a woman who made hers into pate :sick:

If anyone wants a read; Don't click if you are eating! lol


----------



## fifideluxe

hayley x said:


> :rofl: sell it on ebay - see all sorts on there.
> 
> I saw my placenta after having my first, completely different to how I imagined! x

:rofl: this is true some weirdo would buy it....!!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I caught a glimpse of mine after Henry was born - yucky!

If you want to see a placenta, and I hope this lady from 3rd Tri doesn't mind me pasting the link, heres one she delivered earlier... haha

(I came across it earlier today while stalking 3rd tri)

*DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE AT ALL SQUEAMISH!*

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/602769-warning-my-placenta-pics.html


----------



## fifideluxe

woah!!! maybe il skip placenta-appreciation class after all.... :wacko:


----------



## hayley x

I find it amazing to think thats what keeps our babies alive for 9 months :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Me too Hayley.

I got a pic of my Lo coming out (C-section) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I got a pic of my placenta, OH thought I'd like to see it, as i was bit shaky and everything afterwards, and its just lump of skin n fat etc!


----------



## E&L's mummy

as a peice of "equipment" it is a fantantasic peice of kit.


----------



## nearlythere38

henrysmumkaz said:


> I caught a glimpse of mine after Henry was born - yucky!
> 
> If you want to see a placenta, and I hope this lady from 3rd Tri doesn't mind me pasting the link, heres one she delivered earlier... haha
> 
> (I came across it earlier today while stalking 3rd tri)
> 
> *DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE AT ALL SQUEAMISH!*
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/602769-warning-my-placenta-pics.html

omg i saw this the other day, i know its a very important thing and baby wouldnt be alive without it but it actually almost made me sick....uuuurgggghhh i do not wanna see mine lol :nope:


----------



## fifideluxe

Been to see the consultant today because i am high risk because of previous sctions and a heart complaint, i also had open surgery to remove my gall bladder after my 3rd child and have a 5inch scar running from under my boobs to about an inch above my navel....anyway she has booked me in for two growth scans one @ 28 weeks and another @ 32 or 34 weeks cant quite remember which...! :wacko: 

anyway she has suggested that i may not get as far as 39 weeks especially seeing as my babies have been big (the last being 9lb2!) it may put too much pressure on my scars so they will have to keep a close eye on me and i may have to deliver early....

on the positive side tho, i have 2 more scans to see my little (or not so little!) girl and if I do get taken in early at least i will get a bit of a breather before the kids go back to school as the way things were before @ 39 weeks is the same week as the kids go back, but the dowside is babies that are born before they are ready can sometimes have respiritory problems, but they will decide nearer my due date when she will be born!

Also have taken some bump pics today as EVERYONE has commented on how preggers I look so i think maybe bubba has had a growth spurt since 19 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG0111.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG0109.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## E&L's mummy

fifi, we have had similar ops and concerns as each other hun. im still waiting to see the consultant ggrrrr. i have the same worries about baby coming too early esp by section. xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

You look very pregnant fifi :flower:


----------



## bananabump

Fifi - What a lovelyyy bump!! x x


----------



## hayley x

fifi my 2 babies were born at 38 weeks - both perfectly healthy, nothing wrong what so ever, I know of course every baby is different but pass 37 weeks babies are term and if you have big babies anyway thats on your side :) I have a planned induction for 38 weeks this time, and nothing of any concern was mentioned :flower: x


----------



## hmm

What are your pregnancy symptoms now? I seem to have swapped migraines for backache and leg cramps. :wacko:

I really want the next couple of weeks to hurry up think I'll be able to relax more when im 24 weeks.

Any yellow bumps finding it hard not knowing the gender? I want to think of names but it doesn't seem as real not knowing if its a boy or girl. :shrug:

How big are your bumps?

Ok thats enough questions from me hehe :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hmm we have names picked for a girl but not for a boy, 5 days till our scan! I'm staying strong :)


----------



## hayley x

still no pregnancy symptoms for me - havent had them at all this pregnancy. Unless you call big belly and lots of movement a symptom :haha:

I find it emotionally draining at times not knowing the gender :( so sure its a boy, but then I need to prepare myself emotionally for another son, which I cant do properly cause I just dont know :( There have been times I've almost caved and booked a scan but I know I really want a surprise. 

We have settled on names for either gender so we're sorted :)

x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Must be very hard for you Hayley hun :( :hugs:


I keep thinking bub will be a boy because we can't pick a boys name!


----------



## E&L's mummy

right im gonna try the foot shot again ladies...wish me luck lol


----------



## RyliesMummy

Can't wait to see that! x


----------



## nearlythere38

my morning sickness has now gone, and am starting with heartburn. I also have some sciatic back pain on a night when am tired, especially on days when ive been walking alot. I am more tired now.

has anyone else noticed that they are walking funny - i am sure the waddle is starting lol. my baby is still layed with his head right up near my ribs i can feel it, but am confused because thats also where i feel most movement, just slightly lower!

here is my 22 week bump
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks bumo.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## E&L's mummy

feet!!!!


sucking her thumb


----------



## RyliesMummy

Awwww very cute! :flower:


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you. i think she is pretty stunning but then i will admit to being a little biased lol x


----------



## calypso

I can't see pics very well and won't get on comp til maybe tomorrow.

Symptoms: 
I have always had gerd/reflux but now its so bad my meds don't help all the time.
I already had back problems (from severe injury) so now I am really sore and can't do much about it.
Developed carpal tunnel in pregnancy.

I seem to have collected all the painful ones!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i couldnt make then bigger im afraid but if you click on them they do get a little bigger.


----------



## First.timer

Oh wowowow lovely pics!! Xx 

I'm not sick any more- worst symptom for me is back pain :( and lack of energy. Finding work so hard :(


----------



## fifideluxe

E&L's mummy said:


> fifi, we have had similar ops and concerns as each other hun. im still waiting to see the consultant ggrrrr. i have the same worries about baby coming too early esp by section. xx

you know im gonna have to stalk your journal now!!!! Im really impressed with my consultant i was grumbling because i waited over an hour and a half to see her but when i got in there i discovered why, she asked me loads of questions and checked through all my notes and made several phonecalls to different specialists for advice on the best course of treatment for me, i feel like my level of care is great :)


----------



## fifideluxe

hayley x said:


> fifi my 2 babies were born at 38 weeks - both perfectly healthy, nothing wrong what so ever, I know of course every baby is different but pass 37 weeks babies are term and if you have big babies anyway thats on your side :) I have a planned induction for 38 weeks this time, and nothing of any concern was mentioned :flower: x

thanks hun thats very reassuring :flower: have you been induced early with your last pregnancies? They tried to induce me with my 1st as i went over but i failed to dialate even half a cm!!! :nope:

xx


----------



## hayley x

Yes was induced with them both so they wasnt 'naturally' ready iykwim? I was lucky that I was 2cms first time then 4cms the 2nd time. I think once you've had 1 child you are pretty much always 1cm, so with any luck they could break your waters straight off :) x


----------



## fifideluxe

nearlythere38 said:


> my morning sickness has now gone, and am starting with heartburn. I also have some sciatic back pain on a night when am tired, especially on days when ive been walking alot. I am more tired now.
> 
> has anyone else noticed that they are walking funny - i am sure the waddle is starting lol. my baby is still layed with his head right up near my ribs i can feel it, but am confused because thats also where i feel most movement, just slightly lower!
> 
> here is my 22 week bump

lovely bump...i LOVE bump pics, i spent a good half hour last night going through 3rd tri's bump pics...it just facinates me how big we can get!!! 

x


----------



## fifideluxe

i was VERY overweight with my last pregnancies the dr's all blamed my high BMI for my failure to labour maybe thats why i didnt dilate? Maybe the signals from my baby to my cervix were getting diluted with all the cakes and pasties i was scoffing :rofl:


----------



## fifideluxe

E&L's mummy said:


> View attachment 201369
> 
> feet!!!!
> 
> View attachment 201370
> 
> sucking her thumb

aww!!! soooo cute!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## E&L's mummy

not a right lot of history in my journal tbh. with dd1 i went into labour naturally, got to 10cm and pushed for an hour and 3/4s, she had turned her head too early and was coming out cheek first....needless to say she wasnt going anywhere so that was an emergancy section after 21hours. 2 weeks after i had her i was back in hospital with pancreatitis ( https://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/pancreatitis/ ) that went on for the first year of her life even after i had my gallbladder removed when she was 4mths old.

skip forward 6 years and im pregnant after MC twins with DD2, opted for an elective section and flipping glad i did now as she was a whopper! 9lb 15oz. but she stopped breathing at 3 days old so had a stay in scbu for a while. she had issues when she was born and they wouldnt have it that she was earlier then 39 weeks. i knew exactly when i fell pregnant cos hubby was out of the counrty apart from the 2 weeks i fell pregnant, so by my date she was about 36 weeks not 39. im convinced if they had listened to me rather then just looking at the scan and not taking into account how big she was, that if i had cooked her for a bit longer she owuld have been fine.
DD3 was born 21mths later b elective section again. but i was tought with then this time and wouldnt let them dleiver when they wanted to. i wasnt doing that again.

fast forward to when DD3 is 8mths old and i slip on ice here and break my ankle in 3 places and dislocate it, requiring surgery to plate and pin it. get out of hospital, not able to walk and find out im pregnant with this baby. total shock. so there will be 15mths between these last 2 lol

gosh that was long wasnt it lol x


----------



## nearlythere38

:wacko: bloody hell E&Ls mummy, you have had it tough!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pisces24

How are we all? Any plans for the weekend? This group is sooo busy now, i wonder how many members we have altogether? 

It does look like poll-wise, the boys are in the lead :D We've been buying lots of pink the past few days, smashed now! :D

Hope everybody is well :)


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> Oh wowowow lovely pics!! Xx
> 
> I'm not sick any more- worst symptom for me is back pain :( and lack of energy. Finding work so hard :(

My back pain started yesterday!! Couldn't get comfy at all while I was sitting at my desk :nope:. Think I had a lot of ligament pain though because my bump has definitely grown overnight hehe Even had my first bump touching episode today with one of my customers!!! 

I can't WAIT to start maternity leave.. Last day at work is 29th July but ML won't kick in til 19th August though. I've heard people say being off work for so long is boring but I know I'll be juuuuust fine enjoying the summer sun with my doggies! :happydance:

Pisces 24 - There's a lot of us now isn't there?! September is definitely looking like a blue month! Aww you'll have to get some photos of your pinkness up hehe Hope you're good!! x x x


----------



## Boony

Last September there was more blue right up until the yellows were born then there was loads more pinks! I reckon this year will be the same


----------



## First.timer

Nana bump- keep the weekend of the 27th may free me u n fifi costa morning as I'm in tamworth for the weekend. Anyone else who is near is welcome to join our Bump-off


----------



## Kate91

hey everyone, i had my scan on wednesday and found out im having a little boy :) x


----------



## First.timer

yay another bluey!! congrats xxx


----------



## Elegentric

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## hayley x

We had our scan yesterday and are team :blue: couldnt be happier, but its so bittersweet. I cant believe how beautiful his little face is already, and from his profile shot he is his brothers double - literally! x


----------



## hayley x

Also he's measuring a week ahead so we're having another chubber :) probs will be about 8lb at birth (38 weeks) eeeek x


----------



## Elegentric

I finally felt baby kick my hand! I have an anterior placenta so I've been impatiently waiting for this for weeks!


----------



## First.timer

i havent even felt that yet :( xx


----------



## Pisces24

I've had tonnes of kicks and i can even see movement from the outside, it's pretty amazing!

First.timer- is your placenta blocking any of your movements do you know? Was mentioned at my scan that mine was very high up so i should feel everything x


----------



## Pisces24

bananabump said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> Oh wowowow lovely pics!! Xx
> 
> I'm not sick any more- worst symptom for me is back pain :( and lack of energy. Finding work so hard :(
> 
> My back pain started yesterday!! Couldn't get comfy at all while I was sitting at my desk :nope:. Think I had a lot of ligament pain though because my bump has definitely grown overnight hehe Even had my first bump touching episode today with one of my customers!!!
> 
> I can't WAIT to start maternity leave.. Last day at work is 29th July but ML won't kick in til 19th August though. I've heard people say being off work for so long is boring but I know I'll be juuuuust fine enjoying the summer sun with my doggies! :happydance:
> 
> Pisces 24 - There's a lot of us now isn't there?! September is definitely looking like a blue month! Aww you'll have to get some photos of your pinkness up hehe Hope you're good!! x x xClick to expand...



How do you feel about people touching your bump? I don't be too impressed with it, i'm probably just protective (overly) :nope:

Feeling you on the backpain- i'm getting it all the time now!

I'll try get some pics up over the next few days, i'm gone into nesting mode already this place is getting a major spring clean tommorow!


----------



## First.timer

only happened once or twice to me and really taken me by suprise! not really sure how i feel, makes me feel uncomfortable but i can kind of accept it i suppose? i havent asked about the position of placenta but at my last scan she said it was in a good position so i assume that means at the back...? cant feel a think from outside :( when did the rest of u feel it? xx


----------



## bananabump

Well there's not much of a bump at the moment so it was a tad random haha Can imagine it getting annoying towards the end after happening lots of times though!!

I've only had the one day about 2 weeks ago when I felt about 3 kicks on the outside but since then it' gone back to being just lots of movements and kicks from the inside! I can see my tummy wobble though if I watch closely but it just seems that every time I put my hand there everything stops!!! 

This little one just wants to tease me I think! haha x x x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I've literally only just started feeling and seeing the kicking from the outside :)


----------



## Pisces24

Mine started about 20 wks 5 days and even at that it was only very slight. Even still, i'd have to watch closely for it to happen :)


----------



## First.timer

what do you guys think to my name change? i dont think im far off it - i can ALMOST feel little flutters against my hand - i sit and convince myself that was it but its just not strong enough :( all i get is bladder shots x


----------



## nearlythere38

Hayley - congratulations on your little boy, lovely!!:happydance:

i can feel and see movements from the outside now, mostly on an evenin when he is most active. it started about a week ago. try it when your in the bath on an evening, and you might see it.

firsttimer - honest opinion, im not very keen on felix, i think dylan and rueben were much nices :thumbup:


----------



## bradshaw

Hi - i'm due 17th sept - can you add me too please :) x x x


----------



## kldupre2

Happy Mothers Day to everyone! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## lilvixen

Hi girls :wave: Not sure if I've already said hello here or not! :dohh: I'm due on the 26th and my 20 week scan is on Tuesday where we plan _not_ to find out the sex but we'll see how the will power holds out lol! :) Feeling some real good kicks now but my 4 year dd feeling baby for the first time was so special :cloud9:


----------



## hayley x

Lots of big kicks here too, love watching my tummy move all over the place :cloud9: 

What has everyone bought so far? I have a few vests and sleepsuits and a nursery package on order - thats it :blush: Cant believe theres just 18 weeks to go, time is crazy, yet september sounds ages away doesnt it x


----------



## lilvixen

big whacky kicks are great aren't they?! :cloud9: I've restrained myself from buying anything yet but then we're staying :yellow: (I think!) Got big purchase to make b4 bubs is due and that's a car to fit 3 kids & the dogs in lol! Anyone recommend a BIG (i.e. 3 full sized back seats & big boot) 4x4? We're finding they're all just too small, it's a nightmare!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on the baby boy!! :hugs:

I haven't actually bought much of anything yet.. just a baby bath, breast pump and OH bought three pairs of little mod socks.. :blush: so cute.
A friend brought over 7 baby vests from England.. so that was a nice gift. 
My mother is coming from Canada on Tuesday with TWO suitcases FULL of things!! :happydance: SO EXCITED!! Can't wait to see what is in there. I made a gift registry online for a shop in my hometown in Canada. Then friends and family bought things for my mom to bring over on her visit. BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAS BEEN BOUGHT!! :yipee: it will feel like Christmas!

Also, a friend that has a 4 month old baby boy just told us she has two huge bags of clothing and a moses basket for us!! 

Hope everyone is well and happy!! Enjoying your pregnancys! :flower:


----------



## Nanaki

Hi ladies! 

canadabear, that is nice!! You have loads of stuff ready fpr your baby! :) 

I havent bought the baby stuff yet as I already have them with my son and clothes will be passed onto his little brother! But will buy few things like vest, nappies etc later. 

Hope you all are well?? Xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hayley thought you were stayin team yellow :rofl: What you like! How do you feel with a boy, said you were a bit anxious?

Ive got lots from Layla, eg bath, steriliser, bought bottles a while ago as they were on offer lol, bouncer, cot etc. Got pile of vests somewhere although can't find them. Bought few Next sleepsuits off ebay as new, and bought her a pink sleepsuit and pink blanket, oh and a hat and gloves set on the weekend, as she hadn't had a "pink prize" for when we found out she was pink!
Uhm ive already bought nappies and wipes too :rofl: I have to buy stuff in advance and steadily as can't afford masses at once!


----------



## hayley x

I really didnt want to but it really was getting me down not knowing. I thought at least if I found out it was a girl I could 'relax' maybe? I was so sure it was a boy thought and I was right. I feel more at ease knowing and I am over the moon to be given another chance of seeing a son of ours grow up. This is our last baby and I was hoping we would have another boy, but would have been happy either way of course!

I've pretty much just bought clothes and a few packs of nappies - did buy him some wipes but ended up using them on Daisy :lol:

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww yeah Alex will be glad to have one of each to look down upon hun xx


----------



## First.timer

I have bought all the clothes ill need now I think- vests sleepsuits rompers a few outfits hats - bought my carseat and buggy and love it more than anything!! Hoping that most of the little things are bought I'm having two baby showers so I should be ok!! I've knitted a load of blankets already and starting on some other bits-- main things to still buy are cot baby monitor moses basket....few bottles? I'm organised, for the first time ever! Xx


----------



## smc17

looks like im having a little boy! :) :blue:


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> I have bought all the clothes ill need now I think- vests sleepsuits rompers a few outfits hats - bought my carseat and buggy and love it more than anything!! Hoping that most of the little things are bought I'm having two baby showers so I should be ok!! I've knitted a load of blankets already and starting on some other bits-- main things to still buy are cot baby monitor moses basket....few bottles? I'm organised, for the first time ever! Xx

Wow... go you!! I'm usually really organised but just haven't got round to much yet! Did you get the bugaboo cameleon in the end? Manage to find a bargain? xxxxx


----------



## Elegentric

Congrats Smc17!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Knitting aswell! Christ you are organised! Congrats on another blue bump, come on princesses theyre overtaking us :D (yep i got car seat and moses from LO too :D )


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Hey Ladies! I found out last tuesday I am having a little boy too! There seem to be alot of blue bundles around at the moment. Me and the oh rushed out to mothercare after the scan to buy buy buy and yet I still got lots of gender nuetral things so I don't know why we didn't start earlier. I now have my Cotbed, Cotbed Mattress, Travel system pram with carseat, Cot bedding, Vests, sleepsuits, Bath set, Baby towels and flannels and outfits. I got Wipes and nappies ages ago when they were 1/3 off at sainsburys and on offer at tesco. I feel so calm now I know I'm having a little boy and we have more of the things we need.

Does everyone have names picked yet? x x


----------



## canadabear

WOW.. talk about an overload of blue!!!:haha:

congrats everyone on their scans and being team blue!! I am already head over heels in love with our little boy!! He has been kicking up a storm lately and I am sure it won't be long before OH can feel him moving around in there! :happydance:

The leaky boobs have started!! CRAZY!! Might have to actually go out and buy a package of pads just to be on the safe side.. though it isn't really that much. For some reason they leak more when I am reading my baby books.. :shrug::haha:

Name we like: Matthew Campbell S. - any thoughts?


----------



## hayley x

I never needed pads until my milk come in, even though I leaked before then its not enought to need them imo - but I guess everyone is different :)

We have settled on our little boys name, love it! x


----------



## First.timer

Yeah I got a bugaboo cameleon- paid 350 and its in perfect condition- I sold the fabric set it came with (-pink) and bought a black set so now it looks brand new! Its the best toy ever!


----------



## nearlythere38

i needed pads to be on the safe side, cos there is nothing worse than someone saying to you "erm, think u might have leaked" and big wet circles on your top!!!

we like Taylor Jack for our little boy. I have met very few people who like it, most of my family dont like it, but i still love it, which says i am probably going to stick to it.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Had my scan today! It was brilliant, little bub was waving and LO smiled and waved at the screen saying "Aww Hi baby!" Cutest thing ever! Then just as the sonographer was finished she let us have a close up of the face, baby was trying his/her hardest to suck their thumb! Saw the lips come out and everything! :cloud9: xx


----------



## hayley x

I cant believe you didnt cave in and find out the sex :sulk:


----------



## RyliesMummy

What can I say! :angelnot:


----------



## First.timer

Aww did you ask her if she could tell though? Your so strong woman!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

She said she could tell us :haha: x


----------



## canadabear

WOW.. you really are a strong woman not to find out!! Don't know if I could stand the curiosity especially if they knew!! :haha:

I JUST felt baby move from the OUTSIDE!! JUST NOW!! WOW.. haha.. he is kicking around in there.. perhaps because I am playing spanish flamenco music?!! :blush:


----------



## First.timer

Whaaaaat!!! How did you say no!!! Hah canada bear that's so cute x


----------



## hayley x

I think it takes a strong woman to stay on team yellow!

First timer your bugaboo was so cheap - I'm jealous :lol: 

awww candadbear thats such an amazing feeling isnt it. I first felt Oliver from the outside at 18 weeks then when I had my scan found out his legs are 2 weeks ahead :haha: x


----------



## RyliesMummy

After much consideration, me & OH have decided, that I can say on here but it is to be kept off facebook as family members don't & won't know until the baby is born!

The truth is; we went in strong willed to say No Thankyou- She didn't even ask us- and when she got to measuring the legs baby decided he wanted us to know, opened his legs and give us full view of his genitals!

We are officially, (sonographer laughed and said thats 100%) Team BLUE :blue:


----------



## hayley x

:yipee::yipee: a baby son :D so excited for you, I was so sure it was a girl :lol:

Share the outfits you got please, I'm struggling :haha:


----------



## bananabump

Awww congrats on your little boyy!! hehe x x x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Outfits;
 



Attached Files:







5052558059059.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









5052558059370.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1









5052558364276.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 0









!!5052558063230.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RyliesMummy

Oooh and here are my piccies :thumbup:

Not the greatest quality, my scanner is tempermental!


----------



## hayley x

Love the outfits :D how to you attatch them like that?

sorry but I had to chuckle when I read the word 'knob' on your scan piccy - shows my immature side :lol:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I clicked go advanced and clicked the paper clip (I only worked out how to do it myself the other day :haha:) or to get them to just show up like my scan piccy I copied the image url from FB ;)


I had a chuckle to- oh the irony! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

I mean how do all the photos of the clothes have a white background, how did you find them like that online? x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Oh yeah, I took them all off the website! x


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations on your little boy ryliesmummy, i too thought you were team :pink:


----------



## RyliesMummy

nearlythere38 said:


> congratulations on your little boy ryliesmummy, i too thought you were team :pink:

I did too! I can't believe how lucky we are, both my brother & sister have had a boy then a girl, I guess I just have to be different and do it the other way around! :haha:

I feel so incredibly blessed, I know how much people would give for one of each :flower:


----------



## ChocolateKate

Hello

I'm due on September 1st with our first child, a little girl. X


----------



## darkangel1981

due 16th of september, first baby, having a suprise... so team yellow :D


----------



## Frecks

I'm now team blue :) :) 26th September still, everything appears fine with my little man! :smug: :blue: xxx


----------



## sinead266

hello ladies just found this post, im due on the 3rd september, so cant wait my back is breaking these days


----------



## Lashes85

Hey :)

Im due september 21st with a boy :)


----------



## sinead266

momandpeanut said:


> _*DUE DATES*_
> 
> 
> *1st*
> 
> Calamityjane1
> dacosta
> Sweet Potato
> Emma77
> Raspberryk
> ErinRae
> Blackberry25
> Leeny
> Nessabella
> 
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> momandpeanut :yellow:
> JaimieBilly
> Phantom
> Cocoelopen
> Jojazz
> BabyNo1
> 
> 
> *3rd*
> 
> MoonMelody
> gem1985x
> levis.nikki
> Lovely Lou
> jayjay33
> Bestla
> buggy
> kiwialouise
> harrysmummy
> Jacquikeren
> minkysouth1 :pink:
> Ew68j5
> Whatme
> sinead 266
> 
> *4th*
> 
> 
> MacKay
> JenMarie
> 
> *5th*
> 
> pictureperfec
> mommy1984
> chrischris83
> Mrs.Poppy
> heather1212
> WDWJess
> Tracie78
> 
> 
> *6th*
> 
> PeachyPie
> kittee
> lesli45
> Xpecta
> Natalie21
> Missy.
> EmilyandBump
> michelle1985 :pink:
> Kelly2903
> 
> 
> *7th*
> 
> MechyMama
> LannieDuck
> nearlythere38 :blue:
> doddy0402
> wilkie23
> Sparkles0307
> AFatKindaThin
> hmm
> 
> *8th*
> 
> LittleBoo
> FriendlyFace
> mummystheword
> Pinkpolkadot :pink:
> Louise-B :pink:
> bigmomma74 :pink:
> 
> 
> *9th*
> 
> Kenziesmommy
> Mistyscott
> Newmommy2011
> 
> 
> *10th*
> 
> Josy0710
> canadabear
> sallymuffin
> 
> *11th*
> 
> henrysmumkaz :yellow:
> MRSRICHRS2K
> Pisces24
> gingerclaire
> 10.Laura
> First.timer :blue:
> bananabump :blue:
> kate91
> 
> *12th*
> 
> Sparky8795
> sunflower30
> wanna_baby :blue:
> ALnLou
> cazdaz
> live_in_hope
> sam*~*louize
> lxrl :yellow:
> 
> 
> *13th*
> 
> nannyl
> smithy2011
> lewela152
> Wolfie
> Elegentric :blue:
> 
> 
> *14th*
> 
> mom2ben :yellow:
> breavis :pink:
> laughingduck
> Folly
> oboeverity
> mammazuj
> KitKat
> 
> *15th*
> 
> mandaxmx
> babdust.1
> Shutterbug_71
> ladikat01
> mammaworks
> fifdeluxe :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> *16th*
> 
> Creep
> KitKat
> Jenegade
> 
> *17th*
> 
> broodybeauty :blue:
> Smc17
> 
> 
> *18th*
> 
> Matila10
> Lashes85
> Ian_fairy
> ttcmikeandme
> vanillastar
> Nanaki
> 
> *19th*
> 
> sillysilly7
> calypso :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> *20th*
> 
> sweetpea2
> mmdrago
> MrsHedgehog :yellow:
> Amandlucsmom
> 
> *21st*
> 
> Leigh331
> mrst10
> gemz231
> June2012
> 
> *22nd*
> 
> CRWx
> YoungMummi17
> 
> *23rd*
> 
> lynzipora
> brunette
> 
> *24th*
> 
> tootsweets
> MrsKnapp - off to october mommies good luck ! :happydance:
> prdlyexpectng
> 
> *25th*
> 
> Gemma Simone
> Youngmummy18 - off to october mommies good luck :happydance:
> xashleyx :pink:
> 
> *26th*
> 
> LadyGecko
> Frecks
> 
> *27th*
> 
> MerryMint
> 
> 
> *28th*
> 
> Crazylitth1ng
> Browning
> hayley x :yellow:
> 
> *29th*
> 
> mrsashley
> kldupre2 :blue:
> tamashii
> RyliesMummy :yellow:
> E&L's mummy
> Boony :pink:
> 
> *30th*
> 
> britt
> 
> :angel::angel: Our September angels :angel::angel:
> 
> ttcstill
> saysib
> ready4baby
> wintersun
> kik0522
> lintu
> beckyfletcher
> PhoenixRising
> joey300187
> ready4onemore
> Samantha675
> Caezzbe
> MsJMouse
> 05mummy07
> Hi Im Louise
> Neversaynever
> kasey c
> 3boys
> pink80

just adding my name to list is this ok??


----------



## RyliesMummy

Welcome newbies! :flower: x x


----------



## kldupre2

welcome newbies!

WOW team blue has a huge lead! Team Pink you need to catch up!!

oh and I so know the "back breaking" feeling.. I have been MISERABLE! It is the worst symptom I have had so far.... that and headaches... I guess since I was blessed with no MS I had to be repaid with something! lol 

Thursday I will be 20 weeks.. still not feeling a whole lot of movement, though. :( Not consistently at least


----------



## First.timer

Woohoo rilies mum, congrats that is perfect one of each :) hayley- I was really lucky and found a little old lady who I trusted and who had only used the buggy every few weeks for her grandaughters visits- but if you look on gumtree you can get brill stuff- I also got a newborn maxi cosi carseat brand new in box for 65 - someone who got duplicate presents and obviously has a bit of money! Can't wait to put a beautiful little baby in It :) xxxx


----------



## nearlythere38

woo hoo 23 weeks today, :happydance: only one more week and then bubs is officially 'viable' and would have a fighting chance of survival outside of the womb. makes me feel a little better...awww and his little face is now perfectly formed, love my little Taylor so much already xx


----------



## hayley x

:cloud9: I cant wait to get there, just to know my baby would be treated with respect if he was to be born. at our 19 week scan I couldnt believe how formed our little mans face was already :cloud9:

anyone getting a 4d scan later on? x


----------



## First.timer

Me! I'm hooked :) I'm still so paranoid anyone else? The next few weeks can't go quick enough I just wanna get to 26+ and I will feel much less panicky :s


----------



## Pisces24

I'm also hanging on for the 24/26 week mark, feels like the next milestone really. Roll on :) Baby's movement's are getting much stronger every day. Has anyone else had a threat of morning sickness coming back? I've been feeling terrible with my stomach :(


----------



## First.timer

Yeah me :( some days I feel really poorly ! I've got 4 weeks left of work woohoo xxx


----------



## hmm

nearlythere38 said:


> woo hoo 23 weeks today, :happydance: only one more week and then bubs is officially 'viable' and would have a fighting chance of survival outside of the womb. makes me feel a little better...awww and his little face is now perfectly formed, love my little Taylor so much already xx

I'm 23 weeks today as well :) I'm starting to relax a little more but think in a week or two I'll feel more relaxed. It's starting to go quite quickly now...bit scary but good :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

It seems to be going far too quick for me! It's mad to think I'm half way already! (well.. As of midnight :haha:)


----------



## hayley x

Definately going too fast :( Less than 18 weeks to wait and although it cant come soon enough to hold him in my arms, I know I will miss being pregnant so bad!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thats exactly how I feel Hayley, I cannot wait to have him in my arms but I love being pregnant & I'll miss staying up watching him kick & turn :cry: x


----------



## calypso

I am basically on bedrest til I deliver. They usually worry anything under 2.5cm. Mine was at 1cm. It means my cervix is weak. Hopefully keeping weight off + protest suppositories (strengthen cervix) buys us more time, maybe even to full term. At this point they think the risks associated with a stitch outweigh possible benefits. So I lay and pray now.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Christ thinking of you calypso!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Oh god, best of luck Calypso- just take it easy and do as they say hun :hugs:

We're all thinking of you x


----------



## calypso

Thanks, knowing people are thinking about us/praying really helps.


----------



## Pisces24

Take it easy Calypso, lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## First.timer

omg...hope you're ok....what the the side effects of having a weak cervix are you in pain? thinking of you xx

Off topic-has anyone just got "one of those friends" gets me down - feel like ive put in much more effort than she would ever put into me.


----------



## calypso

No, I don't feel any different (other than nerves and back pain from laying down so long). That's part of what freaks me out, I have no idea what's going on since I can't feel anything out of norm.

And on the friend, I feel like that a lot of the time. I don't have very good friends I guess.


----------



## RyliesMummy

First.timer said:


> Off topic-has anyone just got "one of those friends" gets me down - feel like ive put in much more effort than she would ever put into me.


Yes, a few.

Think I need some new friends! :growlmad:


----------



## First.timer

Yeah me too,....I just candle handle it. Time for a life clear out I thinkx


----------



## nearlythere38

i dont know what i would do if they put me on bedrest, they did last time at the end for pre-eclampsia, but this time i have got a very active, boisterous 2.5 year old to run around after there is no way i could stay on bed rest unless i had someone here with me all the time


----------



## Missy.

calypso - Fingers crossed for ya hun, hopefully lots of bed rest will keep baby in there until fully cooked!

First.timer - Most of my friends disapeared when I fell pregnant with my first. I couldn't go out and get drunk every weekend anymore and so I wasn't any 'fun'. I think a couple of them were jealous too. I'm not bothered though, we just aren't on the same page anymore my life is about my kids and theirs is about partying. Funny how now one of them is preggers she now wants to be friends again, now that is annoying! x


----------



## nearlythere38

just got back from my first consultants appointment....ive got to go for a VBAC rather than an elective c-section. She said the risks are much less, the recovery much better, and there is evidence i can progress well in labour. 

ive to go to hospital as soon as my contractions start and be given epidural as soon as possible. if any complications i will be straight in for a c-section. i wont be induced either so if i go overdue and sweeps dont work it will be another c-section. 

also got growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks, so get to see bubs again :happydance: and because ive family history, ive got to have the glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks! phew!!! at least i know i will be getting seen quite a lot and they might take things a little more seriously this time!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah I got glucose tt this time too as my dad is diabetic now too. Don't think I am but she wants to check. Don't like the idea if having to sit for 2 hours to wait :(


----------



## nearlythere38

i know! i will be there all day because ive to drink the glucose thing in the morning, then during the 2 hour wait ive got to have a growth scan and see the consultant again. then got to go for the bloods doing for the gtt, then ive got to wait for an antenatal appointment or something which doesnt start until 2pm. im gonna be starving and bored :-(


----------



## RyliesMummy

nearlythere38 said:


> ive to go to hospital as soon as my contractions start and be given epidural as soon as possible. if any complications i will be straight in for a c-section. i wont be induced either so if i go overdue and sweeps dont work it will be another c-section.


You don't *have* to have the epidural hun, they told me the same thing and I refused x


----------



## nearlythere38

I want it haha!! Bugger feeling all that pain again . Plus I don't want to have to be put to sleep again if anything went wrong, they can just top up the epidural x


----------



## fifideluxe

firstly, calypso...sending lots of hugs and positive energy your way :cry: stay positive im sure your little girl will be fine xx

nearlythere; im not 100% on this but i know after my 1st section i opted to VBAC with my 2nd but they wont induce labour if you go over so you may have to have a section anyway, i was a bit naughty though...towards the end I was that fed up of being HUGE and pregnant.... the thought of going over and having to have a section anyway made me feel depressed and the nearer finish line of 39 weeks was too tempting!! so i asked for an elective section on the grounds i had had one previously, but I do regret my hasty decision because after 2 sections the 3rd is usually compulsory, and i will never get to experience the excitement of imminent labour and timing the contractions....and ultimately the overwhelming feeling of bringing your own child into the world. 

Not that women who have to have sections should feel this way, i would more than likely have gone over and had to have a section again anyway....but i will always wonder i guess...!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

nearlythere38 said:


> I want it haha!! Bugger feeling all that pain again . Plus I don't want to have to be put to sleep again if anything went wrong, they can just top up the epidural x


Ah Ok, I turned it down as it can slow down progress. And seen as I only get 8 hours, I want to give it my best shot! :haha: x


----------



## nearlythere38

fifideluxe said:


> firstly, calypso...sending lots of hugs and positive energy your way :cry: stay positive im sure your little girl will be fine xx
> 
> nearlythere; im not 100% on this but i know after my 1st section i opted to VBAC with my 2nd but they wont induce labour if you go over so you may have to have a section anyway, i was a bit naughty though...towards the end I was that fed up of being HUGE and pregnant.... the thought of going over and having to have a section anyway made me feel depressed and the nearer finish line of 39 weeks was too tempting!! so i asked for an elective section on the grounds i had had one previously, but I do regret my hasty decision because after 2 sections the 3rd is usually compulsory, and i will never get to experience the excitement of imminent labour and timing the contractions....and ultimately the overwhelming feeling of bringing your own child into the world.
> 
> 
> Not that women who have to have sections should feel this way, i would more than likely have gone over and had to have a section again anyway....but i will always wonder i guess...!!


yes they said they wont induce me which i am happy about because it was horrendous last time. they said they will examine me near to my due date and see if things are "favourable" :blush: if they are they will do a stretch & sweep and try break my waters to induce me that way rather than with the medication. if its not favourable, then it will be a c-section. i know what you mean about the getting to the end and changing your mind, but i think they have really clamped down on it at my hospital and i would have a fight on my hands to get an elective c-section! i am a bit scared of going through it all again, but also excited about it at the same time!

ryliesmummy, will they only let you labour for 8 hours?? i can understand why you would not want things slowing down then. i sort of feel the opposite because my previous labour was sooooo fast and traumatic, i would like the epidural to make things a bit more relaxed. and like i say, in the case something did go wrong, which it might, the c-section would not be as scary as last time!


----------



## First.timer

feeling propper kicks today so happy :) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I've been getting much bigger ones since Wed, just one day little, then day after felt my insides were beaten up :rofl:


----------



## bananabump

Look look look! I'm fiiiinally starting to look pregnant I think?! About time!! 23 weeks :cloud9: hehe x x x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? This pregnancy seems to be flying! I go up a week on a Wednesday and it always seems to be Wednesday tomorrow! (If you know what I mean!). I've got 16 weeks left which doesn't seem very long at all!

Does anyone else suddenly feel much bigger? I suddenly have felt that I can't do as much as I used to - I can really feel my belly when I bend over and I can't walk as far as I used to without getting BHs. 

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yay for the bump banana! :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

oi banana you look well preggo :) get ya bugaboo out ;) ill flash mine as well :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Crist mine triples yours some days lol :( ! Be glad you got less to lose afterwards! ;)


----------



## sam*~*louize

uhm not sure if that attachment worked

This was me this morning, it still feels smaller and bigger at times!


----------



## bananabump

First.timer - Haha only looks bumpalicious in certain clothes though!! Here's my beautiful bugaboo!! Getting a custom made hood aswell in this material, it's just being made hehe Love it! xxx



Sam*~*Louze - Aww bless ya, least people know you're pregnant though!! Quite glad about the weight side of things, got a wedding dress to look good in for September 2012 but knowing my luck I'll balloon in the last few weeks! haha x x x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ooh nice pram!


----------



## First.timer

our prams are identical! ive got black fabric and a blue set as well woohoo, we are so samesies x


----------



## RyliesMummy

So jealous of your bug, I want one but they don't fold down easily enough for me :(


----------



## First.timer

babe - we all know fashion is more important than convenience!!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

True, true, but it's easier for you with just the one! I have a toddler in tow!


----------



## First.timer

:s I don't fancy that just yet- I held a baby for 45 minutes yesterday and felt like the creator of worlds- so much pressure!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

24 weeks....V Day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies forgot to post on monday as it was my v day too :) im loving everyones bumps i might post one later i feel as big as a house lol and look 8 months preg already. as some of you guys no my nt risk was high 1:75 for down i had the level 2 scan at 20 weeks and then a follow up at 23 weeks and they said baby lookd perfect no obv abnormailitys arms legs and head all measureing spot on babys heart lungs kidneys bladder and stomoch and brain all look normal as well :happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

thats great news michelle1985, and happy v-week to you :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Ben

michelle1985 said:


> hi ladies forgot to post on monday as it was my v day too :) im loving everyones bumps i might post one later i feel as big as a house lol and look 8 months preg already. as some of you guys no my nt risk was high 1:75 for down i had the level 2 scan at 20 weeks and then a follow up at 23 weeks and they said baby lookd perfect no obv abnormailitys arms legs and head all measureing spot on babys heart lungs kidneys bladder and stomoch and brain all look normal as well :happydance:

Great news michelle1985!


----------



## First.timer

Great news! Woohoo :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

Happy V day to all you september 7th Ladies! :flower:

And congrats to those that have already passed it :happydance:


----------



## michelle1985

i went and saw my consultant today and iv got 3 extra scans :happydance: 28 32 36 weeks to check bubba and to check her growth


----------



## First.timer

oh whaaaat! i want 3 extra scans!!!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello :hi: just popping in to say congrats to those who have had V-day :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait for our tomorrow! Where is the time going?!!


----------



## fifideluxe

happy 'V' day to all who have hit it today or a belated congrats to those who have already past it...wow as if we are all or almost approaching the 6months marker!!!! Woop!!!! This is really happening isnt it?!...:wacko: LMAO x


----------



## Cookie83

Hi 

Can i join in. I was a bit slow in finding this. Due the 7th stayed team yellow. 
ps happy v day to everyone due 7th.


----------



## MerryMint

Hi ladies! Popping in to see how everyone's doing - so exciting to see all the ladies that are hitting V day already :)

We had our ultrasound yesterday. Everything looks good! Staying team yellow. Here's our little one:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01423.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say hi. I'm excited that I'm a week past V-day now :happydance::happydance: (I knew week 24 was important, but I'd not heard it called that before). My baby girl seems so strong already and can really give a mighty shove or kick if I touch my tummy firmly. I'm already wondering what her kicks will be like in another 3 months! :wacko:

Calypso - sorry to hear that you're on bedrest. It must be tough, but if there was ever a good motivation to do what the doctor orders, this is it! I'm so glad to hear that you've got a healthy baby in there - focus on that and remember we're all rooting for you both! XXX

Michelle1985 - brilliant news about your baby. It's all looking good!

All September Sweetpeas - hope you're all feeling well :flower: and not spending too much on baby gear yet. I must admit that I've already got loads of tiny pink items - whoops! 

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Oops - forgot to welcome Cookie83. Helllooooo!

Merrymint - what a little cutie you've got there! X


----------



## Lucy22

Hi Ladies, can I join in too?
I'm due September 8th and I'm team pink! :pink:

:flower: x


----------



## First.timer

happy v day to all of the september 11th ladies :) woooooooooo xx x x


----------



## bananabump

V dayyyy!! Woop xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Mine is tomorrow! Not safe by a long way, but makes it nicer knowing they'd do everything to help *touches every wood going* should something happen!


----------



## Pisces24

Happy v-day bump buddies :)
My v-day was bitter-sweet, my sickness is back and i'm very dizzy. Hoping it'll go away again soon, really thought i was past all this sickness stuff :(


----------



## bananabump

Ohh no that must be horrible hun! Fingers crossed it doesn't last too long! 
Happy V day to you too though! xxxx


----------



## First.timer

I cant believe im actually going to have to push a baby out in 16 weeks.....


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yep you will :) it's very surreal lol!


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> I cant believe im actually going to have to push a baby out in 16 weeks.....

and it hurts like hell lol :haha:


----------



## First.timer

Less of that attitude please michelle!!!!! Xx


----------



## Boony

with my boys i had 2 very easy labours only had pethidine with my first and nothing with my second. Although my second was a 36 minute labour. I was induced aswell and they say that is meant to be worse. 

Dont listen to what other people say everyone is different.

Although my midwife did say to ask your mumwhat their labours were like because they normally are similar. so i asked my mum and she said she had easy labours aswell so there might be something in that!


----------



## michelle1985

i was only joking my labours wernt to bad either, once you have yr baby in your arms you forget all the pain anyway.


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, how are we all doing??? im feeling a bit crappy at the moment, seem to have a bit of an upset stomach going on. :sick: Ive got my 25 week midwife appointment tomorrow, which i am glad, havent seen her since 16 weeks and lots to talk about!! 

sorry for the tmi, but anyone had any strange discharge? ive noticed a big increase in it lately, thick and jelly like. and yesterday i passed something different, which i am concerned was some of my mucous plug. but apparently it regrows itself if it is


----------



## First.timer

haha, i know you were joking, im just shitting myself lol. yeah i heard that, my mum had nothing but gas and air with all three of us and said they were all straight forward so im hoping for the same. she had an episiotomy with me - her first but not even a tiny tear with the other two. also all including me were under 10 hours from first twinge, we were also all late though like over 10 days!! waaa :(


----------



## Frecks

I haven't been here in aaaaages! Tbh I didn't know how to find it lol, how's everyone doing? Getting closer but I have to say I can't wait to go into labour (I bet I won't feel that way when it actually gets here though lol) xxx


----------



## canadabear

HELLO AND WELCOME NEW COMERS!!:hi:

It's been a while since I've been on here, but happy to hear that everyone is doing well!!

Just had my monthly check-up and everything is wonderful! Our little man is very strong and has a monster of a heartbeat!! Midwife said he is big, but I am only measuring a day or two ahead.. :shrug: 
I have a feeling he is going to be right around his EDD.. doubt he will stick around for too long.. with all the kicking I think he just wants to get out of there sooner rather than later! :haha:

I recently read a book, Ina May's Guide to Childbirth.. it has really given me a lot of confidence in my body's ability to give birth. I highly recommend it to anyone feeling a bit unsure of themselves when it comes to labour and birth. Our bodies are wonderful and capable of so much more than we give ourselves credit for. No matter what type of birth you have for your baby, natural, homebirth, waterbirth, hospital birth, with or without interventions.. our bodies can do it and recover from it amazingly well. 

Here is my little bit of positive engery to all you wonderful ladies! :flower: Sending you all the best wishes for a wonderful final haul of pregnancy and a beautiful birthing experience in what ever way works for you and your baby!! :hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

made a start on painting babys bedroom today, this is the back wall where his cot will be! its getting exciting now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







babys bedroom.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## canadabear

nearlythere38 said:


> made a start on painting babys bedroom today, this is the back wall where his cot will be! its getting exciting now :happydance:

OH I REALLY like the stripes!! OH and I might steal this idea for when we do our baby's room.. though we will probably use green instead of blue. Looks GREAT!! :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

I can feel my baby's head :s


----------



## RyliesMummy

First.timer said:


> I can feel my baby's head :s

I don't know why I laughed at that but I did! 

I felt baby's bum sticking out a week or so back :haha:


----------



## BabyNo1

RyliesMummy said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> I can feel my baby's head :s
> 
> I don't know why I laughed at that but I did!
> 
> I felt baby's bum sticking out a week or so back :haha:Click to expand...

HAHA ME TOO ;-) Its so weird when you can feel it lol!
x


----------



## hayley x

I love when you can finally make out body parts :cloud9:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nt sure I've ever made out parts! Eek


----------



## RyliesMummy

1st physiotherapy appt came through today, the day before DD's birthday, we were going to take her out :dohh:


----------



## kldupre2

Yikes.. I'm 21 weeks and barely feeling kicks! Y'all are feeling body parts.. :(


----------



## First.timer

I can't always but a lot of the time I can sort of feel which way he's lying :) cute, I've been really falling in love with my baby the last few weeks which is nice! Not that I wasn't before but it took me a while to think of him as a person and myself as a mum. Now I know he's definately coming and I imagine him with a personality etc .....its crazy must be my hormones :) xx


----------



## KELLYBD

It now appears I belong to your group as I've been told my babies will be induced at 37 weeks so will be born 16th/17th September. Just before OH's birthday on the 20th and my birthday on the 22nd :) 

4 Virgos in one house!! Eeek! xx


----------



## nearlythere38

aww welcome Kellybd and congratulations on your twins!!!! x


----------



## Nanaki

Welcome KellyBD! The sooner you get to meet the babies the better! :D xxx


----------



## Pisces24

Welcome to our group KellyBD :) How is everyone this week? I'm getting an awful lot of movement now, i find it very reassuring. Need a rant, is anyone else getting put down for picking baby's name too early? My sister said to me the other day "ou shouldn't pick her name so early, you will be sick of it". Same sister who told me off for finding out the gender :(


----------



## hayley x

We've chosen bumps name, he's going to be Oliver and its the first time we've settled on babys name before birth, I've found the opposite and people actually prefer having a name to use for him iykwim?

The movements I get now are so strong they sometimes make me jump :haha: he's definately still breech though, hope he turns soon. 

Just rang to book our 4d scan and waiting for them to get back to me for the 2nd time this week :dohh: x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Pisces24 said:


> Welcome to our group KellyBD :) How is everyone this week? I'm getting an awful lot of movement now, i find it very reassuring. Need a rant, is anyone else getting put down for picking baby's name too early? My sister said to me the other day "ou shouldn't pick her name so early, you will be sick of it". Same sister who told me off for finding out the gender :(

Nonsense. We picked our daughters name before we even knew the sex, I am a bit sick of it now she's almost 2 But that might be something to do with the fact I have to say/shout it a million times a day as she's a terror! :haha:


We have Alfie James picked out for our little man :happydance:


..and OH said it *has* to have David in too :dohh:
so I guess we have Alfie James David


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Pisces24 said:


> Welcome to our group KellyBD :) How is everyone this week? I'm getting an awful lot of movement now, i find it very reassuring. Need a rant, is anyone else getting put down for picking baby's name too early? My sister said to me the other day "ou shouldn't pick her name so early, you will be sick of it". Same sister who told me off for finding out the gender :(

That's just silly! You're going to be calling your child by her name for the rest of your life so i don't think that picking it early is a problem. I've had my names picked out for weeks, my girls name I chose even before we started TTC! I wanted to have names early so that I would have time to try them out and see if I get tired of them. I still love my names though as much as ever so I'm certain now I've picked the right ones. At least if you do get sick of your names you can change them now, not so easy after the baby is here!


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks girls, she's just very negative about everything! Family hey? LOL!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Ahh family, don't get me started! :dohh: 

:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: 4d scans booked for 5 weeks today - cant wait to see our LO's face, he already looks the double of his brother and sister :D

x


----------



## nearlythere38

babys definitely turned now, i could feel his head up near my ribs before but i can tell hes head down now, feeling more pressure on my bladder and my pubic bone is starting to feel a bit strange....towards the end of my last pregnancy i was crippled with sciatica and pubic bone pain so looks like im gonna have it again :cry:


----------



## nearlythere38

just seen a thread in another group about maternity bras at mamas & papas, 3 for £15 on selected maternity & nursing bras. got myself 3 maternity bras and saved £40. just a shame no nursing bras in my size :-(


----------



## calypso

Copy/pasted from 2nd tri:

I am so glad to report that my BabyGirl and I have finally reached Viability Day!!! Yay for 24w0d! This is a great milestone for every pregnancy, but I have to say, it is a HUGE one for us.

At 21w3d I had my anomaly scan, baby was great but my cervix wad only 1cm! I was immediately put on strict bedrest at home. Had to get a wheelchair for appointments and was going to have appointments every Friday. The day after the scan I was sent to L&D for contraction monitoring (had none), sent to my dr office to check cervix (1cm and closed), went home for another week. Next Friday cervix check - unchanged. Next Friday (this past one) cervix check - 1cm and 1cm dilated. I was immediately admitted into the hospital, next door to dr office. I have been here since and will be til delivery.

I have been terrified every day on bedrest as nothing is normal for me anymore. I don't feel any of it which is why they are worried to let me go. I don't mind being in the hospital. It is all for my BabyGirl. 

V day started out very dramatic with strange discharge, buy nothing more has happened. Will be getting second round of steroids today, first was yesterday. I am still terrified and just praying and being thankful day by day. Thoughts and prayers are welcome! I just wanted to share how extremely happy I am to have reached 24w, at least we have a fighting chance. By u/s BabyGirl weighed 645grams/1lb4oz on Friday. Hoping she is growing nicely by next check.

She moves beautifully! I love feeling her every move!


----------



## canadabear

calypso - our thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your little girl. it sounds like you are receiving excellent care!! :flower: and sending you lots of sticky :dust: for your little one to stay put as long as possible!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle1985

calypso said:


> Copy/pasted from 2nd tri:
> 
> I am so glad to report that my BabyGirl and I have finally reached Viability Day!!! Yay for 24w0d! This is a great milestone for every pregnancy, but I have to say, it is a HUGE one for us.
> 
> At 21w3d I had my anomaly scan, baby was great but my cervix wad only 1cm! I was immediately put on strict bedrest at home. Had to get a wheelchair for appointments and was going to have appointments every Friday. The day after the scan I was sent to L&D for contraction monitoring (had none), sent to my dr office to check cervix (1cm and closed), went home for another week. Next Friday cervix check - unchanged. Next Friday (this past one) cervix check - 1cm and 1cm dilated. I was immediately admitted into the hospital, next door to dr office. I have been here since and will be til delivery.
> 
> I have been terrified every day on bedrest as nothing is normal for me anymore. I don't feel any of it which is why they are worried to let me go. I don't mind being in the hospital. It is all for my BabyGirl.
> 
> V day started out very dramatic with strange discharge, buy nothing more has happened. Will be getting second round of steroids today, first was yesterday. I am still terrified and just praying and being thankful day by day. Thoughts and prayers are welcome! I just wanted to share how extremely happy I am to have reached 24w, at least we have a fighting chance. By u/s BabyGirl weighed 645grams/1lb4oz on Friday. Hoping she is growing nicely by next check.
> 
> She moves beautifully! I love feeling her every move!

CONGRATS on v day. i have been following your other thread about yr cervix hope everything works out ok, and baby stays put for at least a few more weeks. sending big :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

calypso said:


> Copy/pasted from 2nd tri:
> 
> I am so glad to report that my BabyGirl and I have finally reached Viability Day!!! Yay for 24w0d! This is a great milestone for every pregnancy, but I have to say, it is a HUGE one for us.
> 
> At 21w3d I had my anomaly scan, baby was great but my cervix wad only 1cm! I was immediately put on strict bedrest at home. Had to get a wheelchair for appointments and was going to have appointments every Friday. The day after the scan I was sent to L&D for contraction monitoring (had none), sent to my dr office to check cervix (1cm and closed), went home for another week. Next Friday cervix check - unchanged. Next Friday (this past one) cervix check - 1cm and 1cm dilated. I was immediately admitted into the hospital, next door to dr office. I have been here since and will be til delivery.
> 
> I have been terrified every day on bedrest as nothing is normal for me anymore. I don't feel any of it which is why they are worried to let me go. I don't mind being in the hospital. It is all for my BabyGirl.
> 
> V day started out very dramatic with strange discharge, buy nothing more has happened. Will be getting second round of steroids today, first was yesterday. I am still terrified and just praying and being thankful day by day. Thoughts and prayers are welcome! I just wanted to share how extremely happy I am to have reached 24w, at least we have a fighting chance. By u/s BabyGirl weighed 645grams/1lb4oz on Friday. Hoping she is growing nicely by next check.
> 
> She moves beautifully! I love feeling her every move!

Thinking about you calypso and hoping your little one can hold on for as long as possible. Hope you aren't going too mad in the hospital! :hugs:


----------



## Nanaki

Thinking of you Calypso and I have just seen your thread in 2tri, and hope everything is holding out for you and your baby! Xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww thinking of you, every kick and every day makes her stronger!


----------



## ashley2pink

How do I get added? I'm due Sep 9th with a baby girl :) :)


----------



## First.timer

going for blood tests today boooooooo :( i hate blood tests x


----------



## eviestar

im due 9th sept with a girl :) x


----------



## eviestar

ashley2pink said:


> How do I get added? I'm due Sep 9th with a baby girl :) :)

same as me! :) lol x


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> going for blood tests today boooooooo :( i hate blood tests x

Boooo! Are they standard ones? MW never mentioned them to me and I don't see her again now til 22nd June... x x x


----------



## bananabump

Just realised we're now eggplants btw!! Woop hehe xxx


----------



## First.timer

Mmmm eggplants we rock :) er tbh they are my booking in bloods I was supposed to have 3 months ago.... :/ oh well its done now! X


----------



## hayley x

Thinking of calypso so much, praying her little girl stays put for a while yet, everyday day getting stronger.

I think the next bloods are 28 weeks :flower:

So saw my consultant today and had a surprise scan, little Oliver is doing really well, he had hiccups and I felt them as well as saw them :cloud9: here he is today, cant stop looking at him, hes so like his brother and sister already its unreal :cloud9:


----------



## Pisces24

Thinking of you Calypso hope all gets better for you soon xx Cant believe im 25 weeks, then i get days where i just want to be 38 weeks!! :) How are we all doing baby-shopping wise? Think i'm nearly done, just a few more bits to get :)


----------



## calypso

I actually got pretty good news today! Well, as good as they get in this situation. Things seem to be holding. Just going to pray! It's in my journal if interested, just didn't wanna take up a page!

Baby was weighed at 1lb7oz today by ultrasound :cloud9:


----------



## nearlythere38

calypso just read through your journal, thinking of you hun. i was on bedrest for only a few weeks and it drove me mad, but you just hang on in there for your baby girl :hugs:

26 weeks today, 14 weeks left and only 8 to work!!! i am feeling extremely tired at the moment and also the sciatica is kicking in. starting to get uncomfortable on the sofa and turnin over in bed etc. but its all worth it for what we get in the end :baby:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Snuck into journal on last page to read that update, glad things are looking up x


----------



## kldupre2

Calypso keeping you in my thoughts.. had to have my cervix measured several times, but it was always above what they were looking for.. Hopefully things remain well for you and you can return home soon! :)

Went in today for u/s and fluid was low so I am drowning myself in water now. I can actually feel him move much more now that I'm drinking more water. It's kind of amazing. 23 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## clarityrains

Hey all. I'm due on september 23rd. It's a crazy time as I just broke up with my boyfriend, but hey, what's right for the baby eh!:thumbup:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi and welcome clarity!

When I get a mo I will get stuck into your journal calypso, hope it's going as well as possible!
:hugs:


----------



## calypso

Hi! Hope you all are doing well. Thanks for the good thoughts. Baby and I are doing well! They are thinking of letting me go home Monday if all goes well, just trying to get a contraction/heartbeat monitor at home. Feeling more positive every day. Hoping and praying we get many more weeks of baking.

Sidenote - I am huge!


----------



## First.timer

Great news calypso! Xx

I have been a busy little bee shopping shopping shopping! I've got a lovely white swinging crib and moses basket with stand, a cup holder for my bugaboo, some blue gingham bunting, some big wooden hearts to hang above his bed, a few little soft toys, and much much more! I just can't stop! Xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

First.timer is it me or is it every time I see a post of yours your baby has a different name? :haha:

I can't stop either, I want some little hats, some more bibs & blankets and thats us done! 

My lil ladies birthday tomorrow so off out decoration hunting today :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

Haha yeah pretty much- I'm almost set on felix though I love it and I think it suits me a lot if that makes sense!? Ahhhhh can't stop buying I'm doing more right now :s


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> Haha yeah pretty much- I'm almost set on felix though I love it and I think it suits me a lot if that makes sense!? Ahhhhh can't stop buying I'm doing more right now :s

Felix is fantastic. Its my favourite of all your name choices :flower:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I like Felix, love James, were having Alfie James :)


----------



## First.timer

Thanks ladies! Its just different enough to stand out, but in a classy way not a chavvy way, james is his dads surname, I'm popping it in as a middle name as I don't know if he will be around yet. - I love alfie james is very cute.I loves growing up with an unusual name ( cariad) and want him to have a noticeable one as well :) xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

That is unusual, nice though!
I was given Sammi Leigh, I constantly get "Oh is it short for something, You've missed the E off..." etc!


----------



## First.timer

Oh I know how that feels - I get called carrie-anne all the time and it does my head in, its not like its a hard word to say?! Grrrr


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Mine is Kazia. Pronounced Kay zee ahh. Ridiculous. Spent my life having to tell people how to say it properly. Unusual names are great as long as they are said how they're spelt, I reckon.

Also just noticed I'm into double figures tomorrow. Bloody hell! Third tri next week!


----------



## First.timer

I'm 99 days tomorrow as well omg!? My nickname is caz as well cause its so much easier! I love my name- but hate carrie-anne so I'd rather be caz because its easy for people to get their heads round lol. I have 6 days left at work and I can't wait :D


----------



## bananabump

You're so lucky having 6 days left of work! It was horrendous yesterday and thursday sweating my ass off, just happy I'm now off for 2 weeks of relaxation!! Can't believe I'm in double figure countdown and third tri next week - I've got a feeling it's going to go rather fast from now on!! hehe 

Andddd we have FINALLY settled on a name! We're keeping it a secret from family and friends which will be hard, hence why I was bursting to share it on here! (we only agreed on it about half an hour ago!!). I'm so happy with it, and it's been a contender from the start but my OH really likes it and it just seems to fit nicely with his last name too...... Can't wait to meet my little James! :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is well! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

bananabump said:


> You're so lucky having 6 days left of work! It was horrendous yesterday and thursday sweating my ass off, just happy I'm now off for 2 weeks of relaxation!! Can't believe I'm in double figure countdown and third tri next week - I've got a feeling it's going to go rather fast from now on!! hehe
> 
> Andddd we have FINALLY settled on a name! We're keeping it a secret from family and friends which will be hard, hence why I was bursting to share it on here! (we only agreed on it about half an hour ago!!). I'm so happy with it, and it's been a contender from the start but my OH really likes it and it just seems to fit nicely with his last name too...... Can't wait to meet my little James! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is well! xxxxxxxxxx

LOVE the name James! I would definitely have it as ours but my OH's cousin is James.


----------



## First.timer

I love the name james as well but his dads surname is james so would be a bit weird lol, oh its so cute its one of those baby names that's even cuter cause its an adults name :) baby james :) x


----------



## First.timer

Btw its 6 days too long I saw the devils face today I was so hot. I work running around all day in fitted trousers and a long sleeved shirt BOOOOOOOO roll on this time next week :) xx


----------



## bananabump

It just seems to be the one we keeeeep going back to, so we thought right lets just agree on it for certain because it was driving me nuts looking at baby names websites every night (and my OH too I reckon! haha). 

Yeh that's not great hun, hope this week goes quickly for you! My maternity work uniform came through a couple of weeks ago with a nice floaty tunic top that's nice and cool BUT our air con is broken and the place is like a suntrap at the moment! They've supplied temporary air con units (otherwise I would not have been a happy bunny) but the positions they've wired them into are craaap so they don't really do much to be honest!

Has anyone started feeling hiccups yet or identifying body parts sticking out of their bumps? These are the next two stages I can't wait to experience!!

xxxx


----------



## First.timer

I think I've felt hiccups a few times.... :s I like to think that's what they are! The other morning at work something made a really loud bang and he jumped!! That's the cutest thing that's happened so far :) x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I think I spawn the most hiccupiest babies in the world. Both Henry and this one had/have hiccups about 8 times a day from about 20 weeks. Henry still gets them several times a day at nearly 17 months old.

I've not identified body parts yet with this baby but I am rubbish at that. I can figure out legs but the head and bum are far too similar in size for me to distinguish.


----------



## hayley x

99 Days to go for me today :yipee: feels great. Then v day tomorrow. Times flying.

I have a hiccuping baby - all 3 of mine have been hiccuppers though, I remember Alex had a rocking moses basket stand and cause it was on laminate flooring each hiccup rocked him :haha: x


----------



## nearlythere38

not noticed any hiccups as yet, but defo body parts. the kicks are more prominent and i can feel his feet coming out. theres also something hard and round up near my right rib, not sure if its bum or head...cant wait for growth scan on 20th june!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

hayley x said:


> 99 Days to go for me today :yipee: feels great. Then v day tomorrow. Times flying.
> 
> I have a hiccuping baby - all 3 of mine have been hiccuppers though, I remember Alex had a rocking moses basket stand and cause it was on laminate flooring each hiccup rocked him :haha: x

Haha thats cute, how handy!


----------



## sam*~*louize

LO was a hiccuper but this one hasn't had them yet!


----------



## Pisces24

We're getting closer to 3rd trimester! I'm a bit scared about it all to be honest, my nerves have got the better of me lately regarding labour! I cant make out any body parts yet, although OH can hear her heartbeat through my stomach now, it's amazing :)


----------



## kelly2903

just update as ive not been on since 1st tri im on team pink :)


----------



## fifideluxe

hello everyone its been a while since my last post have been in wales all week on my last holiday til bubba arrives!!!! Have booked a 4d scan for tuesday cant wait to see lil missy's face, i cant wait to see what she looks like as my 1st three are for a different father....so its almost like having a 1st baby all over again!!! Pics to follow :) have a great weekend everyone!!!

PS nice to see the 'TEAM PINK' numbers catching up!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

exciting :D I love 4d scans, ours is booked for 2nd July and absolutely cannot wait :cloud9: hope you get some lovely pics :D x


----------



## kelly2903

i love them too we have booked for 18th of june :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yes to the body parts- managed to snap a pic! :cloud9:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254173_206961832679046_100000956933877_540730_751027_n.jpg


----------



## calypso

I get those. It's usually a butt or her back.

I usually have a lopsided tummy because of this.


----------



## First.timer

Hah me too when I wake up its always all slanted over to one side the little cutie :)


----------



## michelle1985

third tri today ladies :happydance:


----------



## britt24

michelle1985 said:


> third tri today ladies :happydance:


Congrats on 3rd Tri!!!

i cant wait to get there, i am looking forward to my v day friday though xx


----------



## nearlythere38

congrats on third tri michelle, mine on wednesday cant wait...although i have already moved over to the third tri group a bit early!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

britt24 said:


> michelle1985 said:
> 
> 
> third tri today ladies :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 3rd Tri!!!
> 
> i cant wait to get there, i am looking forward to my v day friday though xxClick to expand...

My V-day on Thurs :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

anyone had a baby in water?!......... discuss ;)


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> anyone had a baby in water?!......... discuss ;)

i did :happydance: my dd was a water birth it was fantastic i would highly recomend to anyone she was born under water as well. with my ds by the time they had filled the pool with water i was already pushing ( it takes 45min to an hour to fill) and couldnt move rooms :cry: with this one i dont think i will be allwed a water birth as high risk but im going to ask.


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:
 

> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle1985 said:
> 
> 
> third tri today ladies :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 3rd Tri!!!
> 
> i cant wait to get there, i am looking forward to my v day friday though xxClick to expand...
> 
> My V-day on Thurs :happydance:Click to expand...


1 day between us!!! 
i cant wait until friday, will feel like i have hit a good milestone 

Happy v day for thursday just in case i miss it xx


----------



## First.timer

oh i want to have himn in water so much :( i dont see myself coping with the pain naturally unless im in water. i guess its just a case of luck isnt it :s x


----------



## nearlythere38

im not allowed a water birth due to being high risk :growlmad: would have loved one!!

just thought id share a photo with you all....my boys :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







new camera 023.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## First.timer

i do not look that pregnant :( lovely pic though


----------



## RyliesMummy

britt24; Finally someone who knows how it feels to be at the back of the queue :haha:

Happy Vday to you for Friday! :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

Thought i would share some of my recent purchases with you!
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









moses.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









mat.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:


> britt24; Finally someone who knows how it feels to be at the back of the queue :haha:
> 
> Happy Vday to you for Friday! :happydance:

lol yep i am last on the list just squeezed into september sweet pease.

Thanks!! xx


----------



## britt24

First.timer said:


> Thought i would share some of my recent purchases with you!


ahhh so sweet xx


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> Thought i would share some of my recent purchases with you!

there lovely. 
can i be nosey how comes you got a crib and moses basket? as thought they were both upto 6months. (or when baby can roll over lift themselfs up)


----------



## hayley x

Lovely things :)

A crib is til 6 months and moses 3 months :flower:

My v day today, feels great :) x


----------



## britt24

hayley x said:


> Lovely things :)
> 
> A crib is til 6 months and moses 3 months :flower:
> 
> My v day today, feels great :) x



Happy V Day!!! :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

well, partly because my house has two separate buildings, so the crib will stay in my room as his propper bed, and as hayley said goes up to 6 months, and the moses basket is for the main house which is where the lounge kitchen etc are, or for staying away with relatives etc x


----------



## michelle1985

hayley x said:


> Lovely things :)
> 
> A crib is til 6 months and moses 3 months :flower:
> 
> My v day today, feels great :) x

my dd was in her moses basket till 5 and half months. my ds was the same. i thought the swining cribs were the same untill bubba could roll over or lift them self up. anyway dont wanna corse a row there is loads on bnb today just reading some of the comments makes my blood boil lol.


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> well, partly because my house has two separate buildings, so the crib will stay in my room as his propper bed, and as hayley said goes up to 6 months, and the moses basket is for the main house which is where the lounge kitchen etc are, or for staying away with relatives etc x

i never really thort of doing that, its a good idea tho. i have a big house 3 storys.


----------



## First.timer

that was my main reason, just so he can sleep in it during the day round the house and i can carry it to my bedroom with me etc. my original plan was to get a cot and moses basket but i found the criband loved it so much that my plans changed :) im gonna buy the cot and just keep it in the box so its there as soon as i need it


----------



## hayley x

We never really used moses baskets so was just generalising from what I know from on here and friends/relatives use iykwim? I would move a baby out of the moses basket from as soon as they tried to roll and from the crib when they could pull them selves up. We had both, was too paranoid with the moses basket and LO preferred all the room in the cot to the crib :dohh: fussy mum and baby here :haha:

Just won our pram on ebay, baby jogger city mini double, cant wait to pick it up :dance:


----------



## kldupre2

Well.. My V day is Thursday.. I am one of the last to reach this point.. Oh, all of our nursery furniture has arrived so we shall be assembling it today. We painted the room last week. As soon as it is complete I will post pics for all to see. Saturday night I was finally able to see him kick. It was amazing. DH has yet to be able to feel him move, which is starting to upset him. :( Anyone else having this problem? I thought for sure by now he would have been able to feel it from the outside.


----------



## First.timer

wahoo! im going to kiddicare in peterborough next week for a huge SPLURGE cant wait!xx


----------



## hayley x

why not have a 4d scan while youre there with babybond :winkwink: its where I had my gender scan, was surreal walking in the shop wondering what we could buy then coming out knowing what we could buy :cloud9: You'll love it :D x


----------



## britt24

kldupre2 said:


> Well.. My V day is Thursday.. I am one of the last to reach this point.. Oh, all of our nursery furniture has arrived so we shall be assembling it today. We painted the room last week. As soon as it is complete I will post pics for all to see. Saturday night I was finally able to see him kick. It was amazing. DH has yet to be able to feel him move, which is starting to upset him. :( Anyone else having this problem? I thought for sure by now he would have been able to feel it from the outside.


Hubby cant feel our little man either, as soon as he starts moving he tries to feel but when he kicks nothing on outside for me either so he cant feel anything. Im wondering if it could be to do with the amount of water, the hospital said i had a lot, so might take a while for me to feel him properly xx


----------



## kldupre2

Not sure if the water is the issue.. at my last appt they told me my fluid was low :(


----------



## hayley x

Is this your first baby? I was 25 weeks before feeling my little man (my first) from the outside, hubby was nearer 28 weeks :flower:

This baby hubby has felt since 18 weeks x


----------



## kldupre2

Yes this is our first. I have been feeling him move for a while so I thought by now he would be able to feel it to. He was no where near me Saturday night when I could see it either. I told someone to go get him but by the time he got there it had stopped. 

Anyone else have a shower planned? My mother and MIL are going nuts. I guess this is why I haven't bought much. Between them and our family I will be getting tons of stuff. They have already purchased the pack 'n play, stroller, car seat, and all of the nursery furniture and bedding.


----------



## canadabear

So exciting that we are all nearing the final stage!! :yipee:

This is my last day in 2nd tri!! WOW where did the time go!

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## First.timer

this is my first and ive only started feeling kicks from the outside the last 2 weeks max, this week my family felt him from the outside but the first time i felt a kick from the outside whist standing up not lying down feeling from it was today, last 2 days hes been going mental its so nice :) i was feeling the same like it was getting really late and getting kick envy lol but it will happen soon :) xx


----------



## bananabump

Wow nearlythere your bump is amazing! I can't believe how lame mine looks compared to yours haha x

I'm doing the same I've got a crib for upstairs and then moses basket for downstairs and if he stays the night at any of my relatives etc

Had to go to the hospital last night as my little monkey decided to hide away and I didn't feel any kicks for more than 24 hours! They put me on a trace monitor and we could hear the kicks/movements loadss even though I still couldn't feel them so was a huge reassurance! He must of moved again today because I've started to feel them again in the last hour or so! I've been able to feel them from the outside everyday for about 4 weeks now so was a bit of a shock! My OH has only been able to feel and see them for just over a week though.
x x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all :hi: Hope everyone is good :)

Yep I can't believe we are knocking on 3rd tris door!!! Glad to hear everything is OK bananabump :flower:

On the DH feeling kicks front, mine did not feel them until 24 weeks, he kept just missing them before that!

And on the subject of showers I have kind of tried to decline so far but my mum has decided to organise one anyway around August time with my cousins and aunties so looks like I have no choice :wacko:

The time is just flying by now, anyone been pram shopping?


----------



## First.timer

I'm Having a shower august 6th, can't wait I'm going to be like a little girl at her birthday party! Banana do u have a doppler? Mine has saved me a few trips to a+e! Glad everythings ok though. My body looks like a map of the world today, I'm in bed ( nakie ) and I actually can't believe how many veins I have!! I'm having a bit of a cheeky evening as well and fob said my boobs look like a road map :( awkward moment of kicking baby during adult time as well- thought I'd share that with all of you ;) anyone else experiencing baby kicking moment ruiners?! Xx


----------



## bananabump

Aww your baby shower will be so much fun - not sure if I'm having one or not yet! Yehh I've got doppler but 2 things, one the battery has ran out and is a really random shape which we couldn't find in our local shops which were open on a sunday and also in my pregnancy notes it says that even if a HB is present but fetal movements have dramatically changed from a regular pattern then to ring the MW... so I did and she said to ring the maternity ward at the hospital and let them know I was going in! 

I think next time I'll be a bit more calm about the whole situation though instead of becoming a right little worrier! haha

Ohh noo what a monkey kicking during adult time! This little man seems to just freeze and move more towards my back so he's out of the way!!! hahaha xxx


----------



## kldupre2

First Timer mine is on the 6th too and I know I will be like a kid in a candy store :) 

I'm still at the point where I only feel movements if laying down. This makes it difficult because I do not sit for long during the day so I begin to worry that something is wrong.


----------



## First.timer

Tbh it was pretty funny! All of a sudden chris was like .....WHAT.....THE.......HELL was that. Hahaha. He literaly kicked more in one go than he has ever kicked hehehe. He then refused to touch me anywhere from my rib cage to my minky for the rest of the evening. HD


----------



## nearlythere38

First.timer said:


> awkward moment of kicking baby during adult time as well- thought I'd share that with all of you ;) anyone else experiencing baby kicking moment ruiners?! Xx

haha yes, but not really kicking just baby deciding to move from side to side, very offputting for us both!!

just wanted to say, to all the ladies who havent got big bumps yet or who arent feeling many kicks, take it from the positive side - your tummy muscles are obviously good and strong and keeping their shape, unlike us second time mummies whose abdominal muscles are buggered, hence the early bumps etc :dohh:


----------



## RyliesMummy

2 more days until V day- Such an important milestone! 
OH had his ear on my bump and said he could hear little man 'sploshing' about :haha:

Oh and remember my post 'All I need is a few blankets & hats..'

Yeah I just bought a tonne more clothes, I'm soo going to regret it, most of it is newborn!
My LO was born 8lb 8oz( at 39 weeks) but she was tiny, she was in preemie clothes! Maybe if this one is the same It'll be ok, but I have a feeling I'm having a chunk!! 

Here's a pic of her, hard to believe this was 2 years ago!


----------



## nearlythere38

awww so cute!!! you cant imagine how they were ever the size now can u? my son was 8lb 9oz, but has remained quite a stocky build, defo a future rugby player like his daddy... no doubt this one will be the same ha x


----------



## canadabear

Good to read that everyone is starting to feel proper movements and kicking!! I LOVE it!!
Though last night my little man was kicking so hard that my whole bump was rocking back and forth!! :haha: Gonna have a little football player in there... or maybe ice hockey player as that's my national sport..

Oh.. a bit TMI but has anyone had to deal with thrush? I think I have it, but as I have only ever experienced it once.. a very very long time ago.. I am waiting until my midwife appointment to be tested. I checked up on it.. and it doesn't cause problems while pregnant but it can be transfered to the baby during birth.. and cause problems with breastfeeding etc.. 
I REALLY REALLY hate the idea of taking ANY medication, but also don't want bubs to contract it at all!! :cry: Any advice?


----------



## britt24

canadabear said:


> Good to read that everyone is starting to feel proper movements and kicking!! I LOVE it!!
> Though last night my little man was kicking so hard that my whole bump was rocking back and forth!! :haha: Gonna have a little football player in there... or maybe ice hockey player as that's my national sport..
> 
> Oh.. a bit TMI but has anyone had to deal with thrush? I think I have it, but as I have only ever experienced it once.. a very very long time ago.. I am waiting until my midwife appointment to be tested. I checked up on it.. and it doesn't cause problems while pregnant but it can be transfered to the baby during birth.. and cause problems with breastfeeding etc..
> I REALLY REALLY hate the idea of taking ANY medication, but also don't want bubs to contract it at all!! :cry: Any advice?


Hi yes try not wear jeans, wear leggins etc. Also dont use shower gel, use aqueous cream to wash in, and then when you get out the shower put some of that on wear the itching is and wear big cotton pants not thongs, that should help xx


----------



## First.timer

oh god thrush is minging! not had it while being pregnant but ive had it a few times before its rough. 

GUESS WHAT?!

Ive got a uti! APARANTLY! ive got no symptoms but the doc called me and told me according to blood and urine sample i have one, so.....guess i have one?! wohooo.

ive got 4 more days left in my hellish job. eased by an awfuly large amount of attention from fob who all of a sudden loves me and cant get enough of me! i shouldnt get my hopes up but who knows.... ;) xxxxx


----------



## nearlythere38

First.timer said:


> Ive got a uti! APARANTLY! ive got no symptoms but the doc called me and told me according to blood and urine sample i have one, so.....guess i have one?! wohooo.


me too! been to docs today, following some strange discharge a few weeks ago, and wet knickers the other morning - sorry for tmi!! started with period like pains yesterday, and av got a uti. ive also to rest and wear a pad to see if am losing fluid. i knew summat wasnt right


----------



## keeks1987

I'm due 20 September


----------



## sam*~*louize

God mm hormonal this week, things get to me and make me cry and just upset! But nothing wrong! I was testy at bed just now cos I miss my family and then my lil lady told me "I love you eyes mummy, and love you hair mummy" :)


----------



## First.timer

ohhh me too im well emo today :( feeling quite low about FOB. miss him loads and really want a cuddle x


----------



## RyliesMummy

keeks1987 said:


> I'm due 20 September

:wave: Welcome!

How are we all? I'm chuffed to finally hit vday :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

keeks1987 said:


> I'm due 20 September

Welcome :flower:


----------



## kldupre2

Here are a few pics of Parker's nursery.. I will post more in a second they are taking forever to load!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0668.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0690.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bananabump

Aw I love the dark wood hun! Looks lovely x

I booked my 3d scan for next friday when I'll be almost 28 weeks.... Excitedddd!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## kldupre2

Accessories..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0676.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0672.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elegentric

I love the nursery pics!


----------



## calypso

kldupre2 said:


> Here are a few pics of Parker's nursery.. I will post more in a second they are taking forever to load!

I think we have the same crib!


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> Aw I love the dark wood hun! Looks lovely x
> 
> I booked my 3d scan for next friday when I'll be almost 28 weeks.... Excitedddd!!! :cloud9: xxx

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! oh im jealous i wanna get one! ............sad face. x:kiss:


----------



## bananabump

Do it! hehe I know it's quite expensive but you get a 5minute DVD and 3 3D pictures aswell plus they do some measurements and give you an estimated weight too so I think it's worth it! We've never had a great scan picture because he's always been so awkward so I'm just hoping they manage to catch him this time!! x x x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Ahhhh ladies I am officially huge...


First pic is me at 8 months with my DD, 2nd is me this morning at 24+1!! :wacko:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Me too! But they are our seconds (at least, that is what I keep telling myself!!) :)

https://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/bubsboutique/DSC_17922.jpg


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: for 4d scan, mines 3 weeks tomorrow at 27+5 soooo cant wait :D To get a 4d image they need the profile shot and as long as his hand isnt there or his face isnt in the placenta all should be good :D

We just picked up our pram today :dance: I love it, makes it feel more real now :D

Need to do a bump pic I dont feel very big :nope:


----------



## hayley x




----------



## henrysmumkaz

hayley x said:


> View attachment 219006

You look pretty big to me!

Beautiful bumps, ladies. I'm off to do mine now. Can't resist :D


----------



## bananabump

Aww ladies the bumps are aweeeesome!!! Mine had a bit of a growth spurt yesterday so I took a photo last night! hehe :happydance:

Hayley - Fingers crossed he behaves then, I reeally can't wait to see him and get an idea what he's going to look like! It's going to be so surreal! Did you get one done with Daisy? xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Here we go. I feel massive. Was the same size at 40 weeks when pregnant with Henry last January.

3rd Trimester tomorrow! 11th September ladies, we're due 12 weeks tomorrow. Can you believe it :D

...
 



Attached Files:







27weeks2.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0









27weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bananabump

You look great Henrysmumkaz! I'm due the 11th too but our tickers are one day out?? Can't believe we've only got 12 weeks to go though, I've got a feeling it's going to fly by now! x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

loving all the bumps :happydance:

has anyone started having braxton hicks yet?? ive been having period like cramps, but no pattern to them so dont know if they are due to the uti or braxton hicks....freaking me out a wee bit


----------



## RyliesMummy

Wow you all look fab :)

I've been having what I assume are BH, I didn't get them the first time around :flower:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

bananabump said:


> You look great Henrysmumkaz! I'm due the 11th too but our tickers are one day out?? Can't believe we've only got 12 weeks to go though, I've got a feeling it's going to fly by now! x x x

Thanks :flower: You do too. I also reckon 3rd Tri will fly. Scary and exciting all rolled into one!

I've been having very frequent braxton hicks from about 16 weeks. Sometimes I'll go an hour without any and then the next hour I'll have a dozen or so. Was the same in my first pregnancy. Reeeally annoying lol.


----------



## Pisces24

I get weird pains if im walking too long... like a stitch but it's different. No idea what it is :(


----------



## Mom2Ben

Pisces24 said:


> I get weird pains if im walking too long... like a stitch but it's different. No idea what it is :(

Same here - I only get them if I walk too much


----------



## nearlythere38

i never had them first time around, it just feels like im gonna start my period any minute...the joys


----------



## hayley x

bananabump said:


> Aww ladies the bumps are aweeeesome!!! Mine had a bit of a growth spurt yesterday so I took a photo last night! hehe :happydance:
> 
> Hayley - Fingers crossed he behaves then, I reeally can't wait to see him and get an idea what he's going to look like! It's going to be so surreal! Did you get one done with Daisy? xxx
> 
> View attachment 219050

Yes hers was 28+3 and Alex's was 27+5 :) 4d scans are so amazing. its weird knowing that little face is in your tummy then when theyre born amazed at how much they look like the scan even though they would as its the same baby :wacko:


----------



## canadabear

LOVE all the bump pics!! So going to have to do mine again!!

Can't believe so many of us are already in 3rd tri!! WOW.. it just seems like time is FLYING by now.. but I am starting to get REALLY REALLY excited!!
So much kicking.. makes my whole bump move..LOVE IT!!
part of me is actually feeling like I am going to be a little sad at not being pregnant! I am loving it right now.. just the connection is so strong. 
:hugs: to all!!!!


----------



## calypso

Any USA girls who need cribs??

JCPenney online sale! $329.99 down to $69.99; $399.99 down to $79.99!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, hope your all well!


----------



## First.timer

Ok I'm posting my bump pic tonight but its nowhere near as impressive as any of yours! Can't believe I'm on the home stretch tomorrow!!!!! Last day of work today I couldn't be happier! Xx


----------



## cool . sweets

I`m due Sept 4th, Blue bump !


----------



## nearlythere38

welcome cool.sweets :thumbup:

been a bit quiet on here lately ladies, hope everyone is doing well. ive been off work this week with a uti, seriously thought things were happening at one point and phoned hospital, but told to monitor things and then everything stopped!

sorry for the tmi - but my lady bits are absolutely killing me lately, feel like ive been kicked in the crotch :dohh:


----------



## RyliesMummy

First.timer said:


> Ok I'm posting my bump pic tonight but its nowhere near as impressive as any of yours! Can't believe I'm on the home stretch tomorrow!!!!! Last day of work today I couldn't be happier! Xx

Come on Mrs! I want to see that bump!!! :haha:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Third Trimester!!! :happydance: Can't believe how quickly it's come round....


----------



## britt24

Mom2Ben said:


> Third Trimester!!! :happydance: Can't believe how quickly it's come round....

Congrats!! Happy 27 weeks and 3rd Tri!


How exciting the final stretch!!


cant wait to join you xx


----------



## First.timer

27+3 :)
 



Attached Files:







Waverley-20110615-00410.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aww cute bump First.Timer! 

Congrats on third tri ladies, not long now! :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

wow 3rd tri sounds scary but soooo exciting :) I still only feel a little bit pregnant :lol:

Lovely bump, coming along nicely :D x


----------



## First.timer

Thanks! I'm getting more bump confidence this week :) x


----------



## xashleyx

lovely bump first.timer

here is my bump at 25+4 weeks, excuse the stretch marks, there horrible! 3 babes worth lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00993-20110616-1423.jpg


----------



## nearlythere38

ashley you have got a cute little bump cant believe its your third, am on my second an huuuuugeee


----------



## hayley x

Here's my sitting down bump :D


This is my 3rd too and dont feel very big at all :nope:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thought I'd share with you, it was fab quality but when I uploaded it to FB it got compressed :(

https://www.facebook.com/v/208980332477196


----------



## First.timer

Oh I love all our bumps we could just play this game continualy couldn't we! My pregnant tummy just doesn't feel like I'd ever imagined being pregnant would feel :s maybe that stage will come but it just feels like I'm fat (ter)! X


----------



## RyliesMummy

Does the link work? x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nope video unavailable!

My bump pic is on phone, will upload somewhere tomorrow :D


----------



## First.timer

Video not working rylies mum- I really wanna see it so fix it lol :) I've got serious baby brain right now- starting a photo album this week as I'm enjoying a life of leisure ;) starting with scan and bump pics :) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aww boo! Let me try and fix it! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Just changed the settings to anyone can view so you can see it;

hope it works
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=208980332477196


----------



## henrysmumkaz

RyliesMummy said:


> Just changed the settings to anyone can view so you can see it;
> 
> hope it works
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=208980332477196

Brilliant video :D Mine is doing the very same as I type.


----------



## First.timer

Very cute rylies mum! Xx


----------



## fifideluxe

Oh wow!!! Amazing video...you've got a right little wiggler in there!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Morning ladies, hope everyone is enjoying their weekend :flower:

I was wondering if anyone had given any thought to when they are packing their hospital bags? I think I'm going to do mine at 30 weeks, just to be on the safe side.

Also.. nurseries!! I'm not having one as we're moving in November and baby will be in our room anyway. But I'd love to see where everyone is at with theirs!

(can you tell I'm trying to liven up this thread a bit :D)


----------



## Elegentric

I think I'm going to pack mine at 30 weeks as well...just to be safe :)

My nursery is coming along but I still need wall decorations. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## sam*~*louize

OOh nice nursery, ours is white and little bit of purple. Cot is awaiting toddler to get new bed, and wardrobes well i cant find any cheap enough, all like 100;s!


----------



## canadabear

No nursery for us at the mo.. we are moving right before due date :dohh:
But we are picking up a used cot that changes into a bed for only 80euros!! Such a good deal and it is in excellent condition. We are picking up a new matress for it as well. 
Also got a slightly used moses basket in pale green with stand for 50 euros with bedding etc. SO EXCITED!!
Now we just need a dresser or wardrobe for the mountains of baby clothing we have. :haha:

Once we move we will be doing up a nursery probably in whites and greens.. we both LOVE green.. so baby is just going to have to live with it..:haha:


----------



## hayley x

Awww gorgeous nursery :)

We havent even started on ours yet - should really get a move on, we need to paint and get new carpet as well as pay off our package - all in 12 weeks :dohh: Never had the chance to have a nursery though so really excited.

Anyone got any scans coming up? My next ones on Tues, cant wait to find out how much he's weighing (if they'll tell me as its only a reassurance scan with my consultant) x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I have my 28 week scan next Thursday - can't wait :) My mom is coming with me too which will be really nice for her even though you can't really see as much as when they were smaller.


----------



## hayley x

Is it 2d or 4d? x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Just a regular one at the hospital - I have gestational diabetes so it's a growth scan to make sure baby isn't too big! 

How about you - is yours a 4D one?


----------



## hayley x

I really hope the scan goes well for you :) 

My one on Tuesday is a 2d one with consultant, then my 4d one is on 2nd July when I'm 27+5 :) Then my 4 weekly growth scans start on 5th July x


----------



## First.timer

So if I've been sent a letter saying I have an appointment with the consultant does that mean I'm having a scan?!! Ooooo I hope so :) x


----------



## Elegentric

I'm having my 3d/4d scan a week from Tuesday! Can't wait! I'll be 29 wks so I should be able to see a lot!


----------



## bananabump

I'm having my 4d scan on Tuesdayyy.. can't wait! It was meant to be a couple of days ago but they messed up the apointment which was a bit annoying! So it's just made me even more excited for tuesday hehe x x x


----------



## hayley x

first.timer - not necesserily, it depends why your seeing the consultant. But I hope so :)

Good luck with the 4d scans, cant wait to see pics :) bananabump they say 27-28 weeks is the best time for a 4d scan (which I agree from experience) so it should be amazing :D x


----------



## nearlythere38

ive got a 28 week growth scan in the morning:happydance: but i also have the GTT :wacko: and then a consultant appointment so am in hospital all day tomorrow! wish me luck x


----------



## LittleBoo

Could someone update me? I'm September 8th and having a baby boy! :D


----------



## LittleBoo

Nearlythere38 just thought I'd mention my little lad's name is Jack Taylor :p Good luck in hospital! x


----------



## First.timer

I had a GTT the other day and it was fine so don't worry :) I was really worried about it but other than "miss stabby" the nurse as I've named her- it was fine! I will ask my midwife I hope I'm having a scan! - btw no idea why I'm booked in to see consultant x


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies i past my gtt on friday :thumbup: cant wait till tomorrow i have my first extra growth scan. i went to l&d on sat for reduced movements and they found it very hard to monitor baby as she kept moving i also had blood and protein in my urine bubba has been moving loads since tho :happydance:


----------



## canadabear

Yah.. glad to hear that everyone is doing so well :hugs:

I have started timing movements as everything I read said to start at around 28 weeks. I sure have a little football player in there.. :haha: 

Is anyone else feeling more emotional again this trimester? I have been tearing up over almost everything.. but not in a bad way.. just really feeling blissed out and mellow this week. :shrug:

I love the nursery.. can't remember who put it up.. but the colours were beautiful!! We are thinking of doing something similar but with pale green and dark wood/chocolate brown.


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone

hope you're all doing well!
Can't believe I'm 29 weeks! Aah it's going so fast!

I've developed really bad spider veins and varicose veins on my right leg, kinda hurts like bruises and feels warm to touch on the affected areas. Has anyone else got this?
I have been on my feet at work for the past 6 days straight but luckily I've got my days off today and tomorrow so I think il try and put my feet up!

Heather x


----------



## First.timer

omg - I had the worst dream in the whole world last night.....i had varicose veins but like so severe that the whole vein stuck up and i could grab it all over my legs with big bulbous areas like balls full of blood - there was a murderer in my house and i had to escape him but also have my legs upright so i could watch all the blood drain out of the veins and go back to normal, so i had this battle between running away from a psycho with meat fork and taking lying down breaks to drain the blood out of my legs........i dont know whats wrong with me my dreams are disgusting - it got so much worse than that when we finaly caught up with eachother i got the meat fork and erm....i wont finish that sentence. im disgusted with myself! 

please say im not the only one having dreams that could compare with the saw movies/? all joking aside its actually quite horrible :/ xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

LittleBoo said:


> Nearlythere38 just thought I'd mention my little lad's name is Jack Taylor :p Good luck in hospital! x

Lovely name . And thank you. Had the gtt this morning, it was nothing can't believe I was dreading that drink it was alright!
Had growth scan and baby is doing great and has gone head down which is good. Not sure how he's doing size-wise yet, got to speak to consultant at 2pm, and then wait for GTT results x


----------



## calypso

quick update:

27 weeks today!!!:happydance: Had an appt and u/s today. Baby is doing great! Cervix is holding!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Calypso! I actually came back just to check if your baby was still hanging in there! Here's to more weeks of her staying put!


----------



## nearlythere38

great news calypso x


----------



## hayley x

Calypso thats fab news so pleased for you - loving your avatar too - beautiful x


----------



## canadabear

That is great Calypso! I have been thinking of you lots this past week. :hugs: 

Also.. I am confused as what to put for my due date on this thread as now midwife has put down two 'official' EDD.... september 6th and september 9th!! first one based on first tri scan.. second one based on LMP... :shrug:


----------



## First.timer

id go with the scan one tbh.... also cause its earlier lol


----------



## canadabear

Thanks!! My OH is CONVINCED bubs will arrive on the 5th! 

I almost don't want him to be right just because he ALWAYS is! :haha:


----------



## First.timer

keep your legs shut that day then:)


----------



## kldupre2

First.Timer what happened to Felix?! lol


----------



## kelly2903

just popping in to say hi an glad all are doing well xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

kldupre2 said:


> First.Timer what happened to Felix?! lol

I was going to say that! 

Bring back Felix- Love it! We had a dog named Dylan :haha:


----------



## First.timer

Hahaha ladies I'm SO CONFUSED!!!! I keep changing my mind every day :( I love felix as well but I just don't want to make the wrong decision! It is becoming a bit of a joke now though tbh lol xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Don't worry about it First.timer. I was the same as you with the names when I was pregnant with my son. Was flipping between Elijah and Henry from my 20 week scan all the way through the pregnancy. In fact, Henry was called Elijah up until 6 weeks after his birth. The night before I went to register his name, I changed my mind for the final time and Henry he became.

You'll KNOW what your little man is called, whether it be before or after his birth :)


----------



## First.timer

Thanks ! I just wanna be one of those lucky ones who knows his name before he arrives but looks like I'm too indecisive!! I hope it will come to me when he's born! X


----------



## RyliesMummy

I have Alfie but I'm not 1000% percent! 

I just can not think of any names I like!!! :cry:


----------



## hayley x

We have Oliver Jack but I really love the name Freddie Alex and keep going back to that :lol:

Also have Dylan on our list cause Daisy and Dylan sounds real cute :haha:


----------



## First.timer

yeah daisy and dylan sounds well cute! I just dont know....felix is great and i love it its different etc but im jst worried its a little too different.... :s i dont know. its doing my head in - its quite helpful to log on and see it stare you in the face written down like that every day though - i have a new name added to the list making it five.....Austin........discuss !


----------



## RyliesMummy

I love Daisy & Dylan together! Lovely! 


Oooh I do like Austin, it's different but nice, what will middle/last names be? Thats the best way to decide.. to see what goes and what doesn't!

I'm still hung up on Noah but it just doesn't go and OH doesn't like it :(


----------



## First.timer

last name is mandry middle name undecided but possibilities are 

Austin seth mandry
Austin james mandry * most likely
Austin thomas mandry

its turmoil.


----------



## hayley x

Austin reminds me of a boy from school (it was his surname) so I dont like it :lol: I hate how people you know have such an effect on the names you choose! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm having James, much to OH's dismay! We fight about it all the time, he hates James, I hate David but we both want them as a middle name so we'll be having James-David. I don't think it's THAT bad. My nephew is Bailey Scott-David :)


----------



## First.timer

i hate david as well.....! soz - yeah hayley ikwym with name association. I actually love noah by the way - i thin Rylie and Noah sounds cute - as does noah james. Noah is what some close friends of mine are calling their baby so its off the list for me :s does james mean anything to you or do you just like the name? x


----------



## RyliesMummy

No don't worry I HATE it! OH played the 'but it's after my dad and he's dead' card, so I had to give in! James is my dad's middle name- I like it better than his first name. I love Noah so much, I even wanted Allie for a girl (too much watching the notebook I think :haha:)


----------



## First.timer

OMG don't get me started on the dead dad card lol- chris wants his first son to be called lewis after his dad who died 13 years ago was an arsehole and I never met him- I just can't bring myself to do it- I told him if he proposed to me and flew me to hawaii for a wedding before the baby is born I'd do it- suprisingly it hasn't been mentioned since. James is his surname so I'm popping that in there out of respect and so he has a link to his dad. But I'm considering alternatives. I suppose on a good day I consider lewis as a middle name but it doesn't go with any of the names I like :/ x


----------



## RyliesMummy

It's shocking the things they play us with! :haha:
I like Lewis, just not for my own child. All your names seem to be lovely! Dylan & Felix are so cute, my OH is so picky, it's unreal, he even suggested calling our son Neil. NEIL!!!! I thought I was having a baby not a 40 year old man!! :rofl:

Sorry if anyone is calling their baby that but I hate it so much!


----------



## First.timer

Hahaha NEIL!! Lol - I hate lewis if I'm honest and seeing as usualy I hate chris except when we are having sex- I don't want to do him any favours! I'm confident that all my name choices are nice I just want the right one :) chris liked austin and dylan which is a bonus - he hates felix :/


----------



## RyliesMummy

:rofl:

They are all lovely though.

Woohoo finally decided on a pushchair, that we both like, is nice & light && WE CAN AFFORD! :haha:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/images/products/prod_000000_OysterPlush-Carrycot-Black.jpg
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC25355/KC25355_l.jpg


----------



## michelle1985

RyliesMummy said:


> It's shocking the things they play us with! :haha:
> I like Lewis, just not for my own child. All your names seem to be lovely! Dylan & Felix are so cute, my OH is so picky, it's unreal, he even suggested calling our son Neil. NEIL!!!! I thought I was having a baby not a 40 year old man!! :rofl:
> 
> Sorry if anyone is calling their baby that but I hate it so much!

if i was having a boy he would have been called neil the reason being is because last year my dad was killed on his motorbike at 45 years old and his name was neil. i dont really like the name but me and oh have had 3 mc in 4 years and as soon as my dad died i fell pregnant and didnt have a mc so i feel this baby is like a gift from my dad.


----------



## First.timer

That's a good enough reason to call your baby neil :) I would have done the same- however seeing as mr lewis james might as well be fictional to me- there is no way!


----------



## canadabear

I love the name debates!! And, actually.. I really like all the names you have been posting.. it is so hard to choose though....:haha:

We are not 100% on ours, but keep coming back to Matthew Campbell
Matthew was OH's grandpa's name
Campbell is my dads first name
And it goes really well with the last name as well.. which I don't post for personal reasons. 

But sometimes I find myself trying out different names.. and questioning OH about them.. but we always come back to Matthew Campbell.. I have a very strong feeling we will be sticking with it!


----------



## nearlythere38

awww went to see my new baby niece last night, she weighed 8lb 14oz.....made me want mine NOW!!!!!


----------



## Elegentric

3D/4D ultrasound picture
 



Attached Files:







39721_GROVE_20110628_141134_0068.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## First.timer

What a little cutie!!!!! 

I've had an interesting few days- having a growth scan today- found out the results of my GTT were borderline so probably have to labour in the labour ward not home from home suite- which means no water birth. And measuring big. So if he's a proper porker I may end up having a section...........I knew my perfect pregnancy would all go downhill at one stage or another :( x


----------



## First.timer

Its actually all making me feel very theatrical. I'm going to jazz hands my way into hospital


----------



## hayley x

Hope your scan goes well today :hugs: At least they've spotted it and can keep a close eye on him xx


----------



## First.timer

Thanks love x


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> What a little cutie!!!!!
> 
> I've had an interesting few days- having a growth scan today- found out the results of my GTT were borderline so probably have to labour in the labour ward not home from home suite- which means no water birth. And measuring big. So if he's a proper porker I may end up having a section...........I knew my perfect pregnancy would all go downhill at one stage or another :( x

Aw let us know how it goes hun! At least you get another scan which will be nice! My little man weighed 2lbs 13oz at the 4d scan last week, no idea how that compares so will be interesting to find out! You never know - he might be bigger now but then grow at a slower pace meaning a water birth afterall! Chin up x x x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

First.timer said:


> What a little cutie!!!!!
> 
> I've had an interesting few days- having a growth scan today- found out the results of my GTT were borderline so probably have to labour in the labour ward not home from home suite- which means no water birth. And measuring big. So if he's a proper porker I may end up having a section...........I knew my perfect pregnancy would all go downhill at one stage or another :( x

Hope your scan goes well :flower:

Hope everyone is OK, not been over for a while so just catching up :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> What a little cutie!!!!!
> 
> I've had an interesting few days- having a growth scan today- found out the results of my GTT were borderline so probably have to labour in the labour ward not home from home suite- which means no water birth. And measuring big. So if he's a proper porker I may end up having a section...........I knew my perfect pregnancy would all go downhill at one stage or another :( x

Hi First.timer - hope the scan goes ok. I have GD and it's really not that bad but I remember in my first pregnancy I was very emotional when I found out I had it so I understand how you feel. If I remember rightly, you're also at the Royal Surrey, aren't you? They take really good care of you there and you'll end up seeing the consultants every couple of weeks and get 2 extra scans :) It's not definite that you'll end up having a section but it's best to get your head around it now.

Let us know how you get on at the scan x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Oooh, I've finally changed vegetable!!! Only two more to go!


----------



## First.timer

So- I've got gestational diabetes. Had a shit load of scare talks about still births and I have to prick myself on the finger 4 times a day. GREAT. Good news is- he's still a boy ( yay) he's in the 50th centile so bang on average size wise weighing 3lb 1oz. And everything perfect. And he's locked and loaded head down already. I've been told ill probably be induced at 39 weeks and now I'm terrified- have any of you had gestational diabetes or have it now? How much higher is the risk of still birth? Also me and the baby will have to stay in hospital for at least 48 hours to monitor his blood sugar levels after birth...... :s ahhhhhh :( x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Must have posted at the same time :) See my post above yours x


----------



## First.timer

Yeah just read your post can you tell me more about your experience? She kept going on about risk of still birth :( yeah I'm at royal surrey I've got a million apps booked already. Did you end up with a section at this stage they said ill likely be induced at 39 weeks no talk of section..... Ahhhhh tell me everything you know lol x


----------



## hayley x

What a worry. I think if its managed right the risk of stillbirth isnt too much higher than 'normal' everyone is at 'risk' of having a stillborn baby :( :hugs: x


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> Yeah just read your post can you tell me more about your experience? She kept going on about risk of still birth :( yeah I'm at royal surrey I've got a million apps booked already. Did you end up with a section at this stage they said ill likely be induced at 39 weeks no talk of section..... Ahhhhh tell me everything you know lol x

That's really bad that they kept going on about the risk of still birth as I have been told the risk is really low - you're more at risk if you had diabetes before pregnancy. As long as you control your sugars, you will be fine. Was it one of the midwives that told you this or the diabetes consultant?

I was induced at 39 weeks with my last pregnancy which ended in section - they won't just do a section unless baby is huge which is why they scan you every 4 weeks. This time round I am more than likely having an elective section at 39 weeks as they won't induce me again. I am also already on Metformin and Insulin.

Have a look at this thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/545416-gd-support-thread.html - which is really helpful.

Have you been told to limit your main meals to 40g carbs and snacks to 10g carbs?


----------



## First.timer

Not yet but I have an appointment monday to discuss all of that. Just those words fill you with dread don't they :( did you have to stay in longer for monitoring? Why did your induction end in a section with your first? It was the midwife who wouldn't stop saying about still births. I'm dreading being induced :(


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> Not yet but I have an appointment monday to discuss all of that. Just those words fill you with dread don't they :( did you have to stay in longer for monitoring? Why did your induction end in a section with your first? It was the midwife who wouldn't stop saying about still births. I'm dreading being induced :(

I managed to get to 10cm and started pushing but then baby was distressed and heart rate dropped so they took me into theatre and tried to get him out with ventouse but he wouldn't budge so they did a section. I had him early hours of Mon morning and was home by Wed so not too bad. They kept testing his sugars but he was fine. 

Try and not worry about what the midwife said - I have been told by the consultants and diabetes nurse (Helen, who is really lovely) that there is very little harm to baby apart from risk of it growing too large. And your LO is on the 50th percentile which is perfect.


----------



## First.timer

Good :) my scores weren't very high apparantly the limit is 7.8 and mine was 8.3 so its very mild its just a panick! At least I have the excitement of knowing which day I'm going to go in to hospital to have him! How far in advance did they give you your induction date? And also do you think my baby would be measuring large already if he had been affected? X


----------



## kldupre2

I have to go in for a second GD test on Friday. I did my 1 hour test last week and the highest level they allow without a follow-up test is 135..Well I tested 136! :( Now i have to do the three hour test! YUCK!


----------



## First.timer

:( good luck. Ill tell you how it feels to be nicknamed needle fingers :( I told the fob and rather than show concern he called me edward scissor hands and now won't stop calling me eddie :( x


----------



## calypso

FML!

I just got a call that I failed the 1hr test. I have to do the 3hr Tuesday. I seriously CAN'T catch a break.

I had to do an early glucose test at 12 weeks since my mom had GD. That one was perfect. Frustrated!


----------



## RyliesMummy

:hugs: Calypso, IDK why things just can't go smoothly for you! :shrug:

3rd tri in 59 minutes :happydance:
Had my 28w appt today and everything is fine, lovely little heartbeat & I'm measuring 1 week ahead :thumbup:
Perfect


----------



## First.timer

Calypso you should ground your baby as soon as she arrives :s hope you pass the second test although if you don't I can be the knowledgable diabetic as I was diagnosed a day earlier- don't worry little kittens, ill help you :) seriously though I don't know a thing about it lol- mom2ben that GD thread is really helpful I'm stuck in already - VERY comforting xx x


----------



## kldupre2

Calypso I'm being tortured with the 3 hour on Friday... I barely kept that nasty red drink down the first time, I don't know what makes them think I'll hold it down the second.


----------



## First.timer

Its just not what you want first thing in the morning is it.


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> Calypso you should ground your baby as soon as she arrives :s hope you pass the second test although if you don't I can be the knowledgable diabetic as I was diagnosed a day earlier- don't worry little kittens, ill help you :) seriously though I don't know a thing about it lol- mom2ben that GD thread is really helpful I'm stuck in already - VERY comforting xx x

Glad to hear it's helpful! Also, I didn't get chance to answer your last post - I think I only got my induction date about a week before but I was on insulin so knew it would be at 39 weeks. I'm not sure what the Royal Surreys policy is when you are diet controlled only - they might let you go full term if baby isn't too big. As for baby's size - I think if he's average now and you manage to control your sugars them there's no reason why he's suddenly going to be huge. The only good thing about GD is you don't gain as much weight and some ladies actually lose when they find out they have it!


----------



## First.timer

Yeah that's true now ill be living off LETTUCE LEAVES....! I have an appointment monday so can find out more then :s where abouts do you live again? We could be in hospital at the same time! X


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: to you ladies going through the GD! But, at least they have wonderful ways of managing things for both you and your babe now a-days!

My test was great.. but my iron levels are strange.. they said iron levels in the blood are great.. but my reserves are very low! so they told me to eat more things with vitamin c as it helps with iron absorbtion. Babes is doing great though, very active and healthy.

Does anyone know what low iron reserves can mean? they didn't explain it to me at all.. I was thinking it might lead to anemia after I give birth? :shrug:


----------



## First.timer

sucking his thumb <3 xx
 



Attached Files:







Waverley-20110630-00427 (1).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bananabump

We've got a name for our little mannn!! And we're not changing it... (hopefully haha) :

What do you all think of Arthur Dylan? :cloud9:

I won't be surprised if most of you aren't keen because no-one really has been when we've told them but it's the ONLY name that me and OH have completely fallen in love with and thought suits our little family perfectly... Emma, Drew, Arthur and the dogs Alfie and Milo! hehe 

x x x


----------



## hayley x

Love his name :D Arthur is very cute :cloud9:

we're stuck again for a name :dohh: Had our 4d scan and he's the absolute double of his big brother. He was being so stubborn but we got there finally and he's such a cutie, hard to believe he's really in my tummy :lol:


----------



## bananabump

Thanks Hayley! You're the FIRST person to use the words love and cute! haha Aww is your avatar pic the one from today? If so, he definitely is the double of Alex!! I can imagine it was really emotional for you at the scan - glad he finally let you get some nice pics! x x x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer, GORGEOUS scan photo of your little man sucking his thumb!

bananabump, Arthur is a fantastic name. I'm considering it for a middle name if my yellow bump turns blue. 

Hayley, he really does look like Alex. So precious :D

- Hope all of you lovely ladies are enjoying the weekend :flower: -


----------



## First.timer

Banana bump I love arthur! I have a friend who called his little boy arthur and he's the cutest thing ever! What happened to james!!? Henrys mum I'm so happy he was posing at my scan its super cute :) also in the other pics he's seriously got his daddys profile :) Hayley your scan pic is lush and I'm so jealous I might just accidentaly book one :s :) I'm currently sitting in my garden listening to james blunt paloma faith and paolo nutini playing LIVE from the pub next to my house for a children in need event,!!!! AMAZING!!!!! Totaly makes up for missing glasto x


----------



## bananabump

Jealous! That sounds like an awesome saturday night... I've been asleep on the sofa for about 5 hours while OH's been at the pub watching the boxing! haha

We still really like James but there was just something missing with it, wheras with Arthur it feels right!! Finally!! haha x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

Hi ladies how we all doing? Im crippled with sciatica and pelvic pain, it a struggle to walk let alone climb the stairs, sleep, drive etc....i am not able to run after my toddler any more :cry:

midwife has referred me for physio, just waiting for a call from them as they treating me as urgent....got a feeling am gonna end up with a support belt & crutches. seriously dont know how am gonna cope for another 9 weeks


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi ladies ,

I hope you are all well , im sorry i havnt been around for a few weeks this pg isnt going as easy as the first ! 

there are so many pages to catch up on so if you need the list updating could you please pm me and i will update over the next day or so :thumbup:

I carnt believe we are only a few weeks away from meeting the new arrivals


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hope you feel better soon momandpeanut!


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:


> Hope you feel better soon momandpeanut!

Hi Just noticed there is only a day between us! how are you doing?? if your anything like me i am so ready to meet our little i am so impatient! xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

It's awful being the late September ladies isn't it! I feel so behind :haha:
Very impatient, even OH is counting down the days! How are you coping with the heat? x


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:


> It's awful being the late September ladies isn't it! I feel so behind :haha:
> Very impatient, even OH is counting down the days! How are you coping with the heat? x


yeah i feel like that to, just want the next month to go quickly so we can be counting down our last few weeks.

i am okay if i can keep getting out of it into the shade but i seem to be really hot all the time and i am wet through in bed at night i have to have windows open and still red hot lol x


----------



## RyliesMummy

It's so hot! I had my bedroom window open, fan on & covers off in bed last night and was still too hot! I made OH fill up Rylie's paddling pool so we could both get in and cool down! Just what I needed :haha:


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:


> It's so hot! I had my bedroom window open, fan on & covers off in bed last night and was still too hot! I made OH fill up Rylie's paddling pool so we could both get in and cool down! Just what I needed :haha:

thats a good idea i might have to purchase one to cool down in when i am on the garden! x


----------



## RyliesMummy

You should, it was great, we were both just slobbed out in it with ice creams!


----------



## britt24

RyliesMummy said:


> You should, it was great, we were both just slobbed out in it with ice creams!


do you think we can get away with it though cos we dont have a child lol x


----------



## hayley x

that sounds perfect but I couldnt get away with it with Daisy she's be in and out and it'd be up and down for me, such a nightmare :lol:

I'm starting to find it really hard being pregnant now, not sure if its cause I've had 3 babies in 2 and a bit years or whether its the heat or if its the fact I have to run after a 17 month old, either way - its hard :lol:

Just 10 weeks to go then we'll all be moaning about the sleepless nights :haha:


----------



## Mom2Ben

I'm finding it hard now too - I've also got a toddler which makes it so much harder than last time! Took him to a softplay centre this morning and I couldn't keep up. Was so happy to be home afterwards so I could put my feet up :) 

Had a scan a couple of weeks ago and have found out that along with GD, baby is breech and I possibly have a low lying placenta :( So the chances of having a natural birth have been decreased even more. I am probably going to be booked in for a c-section at 39 weeks but they are going to wait until my 32 scan to see if baby and placenta has moved. Even if they have, I am on insulin now so they won't let me go over 39 weeks so it looks as if a c-section is definite. I will be so shocked if I do have a natural labour!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## hayley x

How do you feel about having a c-section? obviously babies safety far out weighs anything but I know if I knew I had to have a section I would be sad and worry about it iykwim? Whereas if it was a last minute thing you dont have time to think about it too much.

I have put off taking my daughter to toddler group cause she has too much energy and with too much room to run around in I find it so hard to keep up with her now. They say at least burning off energy will make them sleep well - doesnt work here :haha: x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I had a c-section with my first so I had already prepared myself for it this time. I would love to be able to try naturally but it's completely out of my hands so I have accepted it. I healed really well the first time too so I am hoping that it will be the same this time but obviously I only had a tiny baby to carry around - not look after a toddler so that's going to be a bit more difficult. I am going to have to rely on family a lot more.

I feel so sorry for my DS - he is so excited when my OH gets home as I am sure he thinks I am completely boring now!!!


----------



## First.timer

ergh WELL! i had an appointment about my GD today and to get my finger pricker ( which i actually love its like a new gadget ) and the patronising woman took about 3 hours explaining it..! im lucky to have had really low readings all day which kind of indicates i might not have it..? i gorged at lunch out with friends and literally drank 2 oranginas which has pretty much double my carb allowance for an entire meal - checked my levels 2 hours later as told and they were totally normal...who knows?! aaaanyway, some of you might remember that i had my booking bloods done really late, then they forgot to find out my blood type, so had another blood test a few weeks ago to find out. no one called me so you would assume that meant i had a normal blood group right? WRONG! im A- so rhesus negative! cant believe i had a blood test to find out on the 17th of may and they didnt ring me? so i had a nice little cheeky injection today - was told i will be induced around the 5th of september as royal surrey wont let you go over due even by one day if u have GD......GREAT! all chances of natural relaxing water birth gone.GONE! so yeah that was my day! mom2ben how come your on insulin already? i hope i dont have to have that :s x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aw sorry to hear that Mom2Ben, you never know, babies are always full of surprises :)

Brit I am sure you could in the privacy of your own home :haha:


----------



## kldupre2

So I got my 3 hour GD test results back today and I passed. No GD for me :) I was definitely holding my breath when I saw the doc's number.


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> ergh WELL! i had an appointment about my GD today and to get my finger pricker ( which i actually love its like a new gadget ) and the patronising woman took about 3 hours explaining it..! im lucky to have had really low readings all day which kind of indicates i might not have it..? i gorged at lunch out with friends and literally drank 2 oranginas which has pretty much double my carb allowance for an entire meal - checked my levels 2 hours later as told and they were totally normal...who knows?! aaaanyway, some of you might remember that i had my booking bloods done really late, then they forgot to find out my blood type, so had another blood test a few weeks ago to find out. no one called me so you would assume that meant i had a normal blood group right? WRONG! im A- so rhesus negative! cant believe i had a blood test to find out on the 17th of may and they didnt ring me? so i had a nice little cheeky injection today - was told i will be induced around the 5th of september as royal surrey wont let you go over due even by one day if u have GD......GREAT! all chances of natural relaxing water birth gone.GONE! so yeah that was my day! mom2ben how come your on insulin already? i hope i dont have to have that :s x

Oh god hun, you're having a rough time at the mo finding out all these different things arent you!! But... how cool that you're going to be induced on the 5th September?! Jealous!! hehe So what else does it mean for you being rhesus negative? x x x


----------



## First.timer

I'd now like to add uti to that list! Well it just means having injections but hjigher chance of miscarriage in future pregnancies etc not that sure but I know its more likely to effect my next pregnancy? Yeah I suppose its good and bad- don't get the birth I want but do get my baby sooner! :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm O negative and have the anti D injections. One at 28 weeks, another at 34 weeks and another after the birth if baby is positive (my son was/is). Don't see why it'd affect future pregnancies but you will need the injections with each pregnancy :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

I HAVE JUST CONVINCED OH TO LET US HAVE A 4D SCAN :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Going to book it now :)


----------



## First.timer

Yaaaaaaay!!! Well done you! Xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

Soo happy! I doin't get my yummy mummy bag now but Oh well!

Booked for 21st of July :) x


----------



## First.timer

Oh I want a scan so much how much is it? X


----------



## RyliesMummy

£100 for 15 minute scan, 3or4 photos (can't remember which) and a dvd of the whole scan :)


----------



## kldupre2

Can't believe that tomorrow starts my third trimester! This pregnancy feels like it is going slow b/c I'm so ready for him to be here but at the same time it FLEW by. Nursery is all done and ready for Parker. Just hoping that this years hurricane season is a quiet one. Do not feel like leaving all of the baby stuff behind. :(


----------



## Elegentric

Went to my first La Leche League meeting today...I must say, it was nice. I got to learn a lot about breast feeding and hear from other moms that are currently breastfeeding. I highly recommend attending a meeting :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Got a lovely pair of crutches and a pelvic supporr belt to use from now on....marvellous! But hopefully will help the pain!


----------



## kldupre2

nearlythere I know what you mean about pelvic pain.. I am crunched up on the sofa right now and it is making me quite uncomfortable. Now doing too bad on sciatica yet but I wouldn't be surprised if that joins in too.


----------



## hayley x

Hope the support belt helps a little, spd is a pain like no other :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## First.timer

what is spd? x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> what is spd? x


Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction 

Its bloody awful! Its severe pain in the back/groin/hip area where everything is moving about to accomodate baby. Feels like your bones are crunching every time you move. 

For me, I don't even have to be moving. Laying down hurts, standing up hurts, Sitting up hurts. Don't even think about lifting a leg to put on your clothes. Turning over in bed is challenging, as are going up the stairs.

A google search will be far better at explaining, I'm terrible! Suffice to say, it hurts like buggery and if you don't have it, I envy you!!

Hope you find some relief with your support belt, nearlythere38 and I can sympathise with anyone else suffering. Not too much longer to go through, ladies!


----------



## First.timer

Ouchy :( x


----------



## nearlythere38

thanks girls....its awful! gonna beg my consultant for early delivery


----------



## First.timer

thought i would share my popped bump with you :) only noticed how much bigger ive got today! i was in the shower this morning and i was like.........woah....complete with stretch marks :(
 



Attached Files:







bump 2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bananabump

Aw yeh you've defo popped! Think you're over taking me now hehe I'll post a pic! And woah your boobs look great (in a none pervy way!)... mine have shrunk because of losing weight! Booo x x x


----------



## First.timer

hah thanks ive got another one hang on....my boobs are mahoosive! ive deffo gone boom last few days! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## First.timer

you look like a tiny little cutey!! you will go BOOM any second though wont you :)


----------



## bananabump

Haha 'gone BOOM'... love it! And yes you defo have lol MW says I'm carrying him in my back more so that's why my booty looks like it's in competition with my bump! Can't wait for it to be proper 'sticky outy', if I wear tops that aren't tight then it's hard to tell if it's just fat or not still! Can't believe that this time (ish) next week we'll be 8 months, wowza! x x x


----------



## First.timer

i know!!!!!! WOWZA, at my last few apps hes been locked and loaded all ready to go so hes got his bum sticking out under ribs, got another scan in a few weeks and i keep forgetting to ask if they can see hair so someone remind me lol


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Bumps are looking fab, ladies :D


----------



## bananabump

Get yours out!! hehe xxx


----------



## First.timer

yeah kaz get your bump out! go nakey with no bra like me as well like a real hero. :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Haha if I had great boobs like you First.timer, then I would! However they seem to have shrunk after the initial growth spurt and now sit unattractively like saggy cow udders on my gigantic tummy. 

I'll deffo do a bump photo tomorrow though :D


----------



## First.timer

haha thanks, i do have breast pride tbh any excuse to get them out - thought it was too much to accidentaly get a nip in the shot as well though lol x


----------



## bananabump

First.timer said:


> thought it was too much to accidentaly get a nip in the shot as well though lol x

Hahahahahaha!! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I got bum pic on phone but you can't upload! God banbump your tiny! Less to lose later! Boobies FT lol!!


----------



## First.timer

bum pic! :p haha email it to yourself on your phone and then go on pc thats what i do. i get the idea i was carrying a big more than banana to begin with lol, when i lie down my bump really is nowhere near some of the pics ive seen! anyone else stick it out a bit sometimes just to make it more obvious ?!...!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Here's mine at 28+1 ladies :happydance:


----------



## First.timer

wow you win!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I am on my second though, yours is a huge bump for a first timer :haha:

Lovely though! x


----------



## First.timer

yay! when ive got my clothes on i dont feel that massive though its just when im nakey.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Right, here it is. My 31 week bump. Please excuse the veins and the tattoo around my belly button. Quality isn't great but you get the idea!

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG079.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mom2Ben

You all look great!


----------



## bananabump

Fab bumps Ryliesmummy and Kaz!! x x x


----------



## First.timer

amazing bump kaz you really suit being pregnant!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> amazing bump kaz you really suit being pregnant!

Haha thanks, tell that to my back!


----------



## First.timer

haha, im having really horrible braxton hicks the last few days - at least thats what i think they are, like when your whole tummy goes hard and if you apply any pressure it feels uncomfortable and hurts a bit? is this what normal contractions are like?


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> haha, im having really horrible braxton hicks the last few days - at least thats what i think they are, like when your whole tummy goes hard and if you apply any pressure it feels uncomfortable and hurts a bit? is this what normal contractions are like?

Yup sounds like braxton hicks. Normal contractions start off like braxton hicks but get progressively more painful and last longer the further you are into labour. You'll also feel them in your back. Well, thats my experience anyway!


----------



## First.timer

:s not what i expected at all? expected them to be like sharp stabbing pains


----------



## nearlythere38

ive been wondering whether ive been having braxton hicks too. all day yesterday every 20 minutes of so my belly would tighten and feel uncomfortable, and felt quite a bit of pressure very low down near my c-section scar. but everywhere says your whole bump goes hard but there were parts that werent hard, so not sure if it was bubs stretching or moving :-s not had them before


----------



## sam*~*louize

After having LO I cant even begin to describe normal contractions. Basically mine hurt ... Like hell! But they started 4am and by time i went hospital at 6am I was fully dilated and she was born at 7.21 lol! Guess I didn't have that whole one every 20 mins, every 10, and less and less they just went BAM! :)


----------



## canadabear

i've been having braxton hicks as well.. but they feel so strange! I know what you mean, first timer, about them not being what you expected.
They don't hurt really, just sort of uncomfortable and different.. good to know my body is getting ready though.
Baby has been head down for a while now.. LOA position.. so hope he stays that way.
Had a FOOT pop out the side last night!! Could actually feel the whole foot and see it popping out! SO COOL.. of course OH was at work and no one was around..:dohh:


----------



## Pisces24

How are we all, i've been a terrible lurker lately! LOL! Bad cold doing the rounds and guess who caught it? Unlucky me and OH. Not much fun! Oh well, not long now girls, i'm beyond excited xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

There we go, on pc now. 30 weeks pic (week ago) cropped it all so now my arm looks huge haha and turned it black and white as I look better 
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## henrysmumkaz

sam*~*louize said:


> There we go, on pc now. 30 weeks pic (week ago) cropped it all so now my arm looks huge haha and turned it black and white as I look better

Thats a fantastic bump you have there! So tidy :D


----------



## bradshaw

Lol- i'm on my 2nd pregnancy and didn't realise i was having braxton hicks as i hadn't experienced them with my 1st- i thought that my little one with pushing against the front of my belly! i was corrected by the midwife lol silly me! x x



canadabear said:


> i've been having braxton hicks as well.. but they feel so strange! I know what you mean, first timer, about them not being what you expected.
> They don't hurt really, just sort of uncomfortable and different.. good to know my body is getting ready though.
> Baby has been head down for a while now.. LOA position.. so hope he stays that way.
> Had a FOOT pop out the side last night!! Could actually feel the whole foot and see it popping out! SO COOL.. of course OH was at work and no one was around..:dohh:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Washed some bits today! Putting hospital bag together too!

There's so many sept mummies groups i can't keep up!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi all, just want to re-introduce myself....not been on for a very long time, just can't keep up with you all lol.

Just read the last few pages and it is so nice to know I can relate to you all in some way - I too am suffering from SPD, got diagnosed with it last week and have a support belt to wear in bed. Also suffering from really bad back pains from sitting behind a desk all day, can't believe I still have 5 and half weeks at work left :cry:

I'll have to get a bump pic up soon when I take a new one, everybody keeps telling me I'm huge and when people ask how long I have left they look horrified when I tell them I'm not due til September! Just started with stretch marks the last couple of days and my boobs have shrunk too. Had lovely large breasts before getting pregnant and now they have decreased by 3 cup sizes, wtf?

Not experienced braxton hicks yet I don't think but baby is head down ready so fingers crossed that's where s/he will stay!

Sorry for the long post, just felt I needed to fill you all in about me as it's been a while! :flower:


----------



## bradshaw

WDWJess said:


> Hi all, just want to re-introduce myself....not been on for a very long time, just can't keep up with you all lol.
> 
> Just read the last few pages and it is so nice to know I can relate to you all in some way - I too am suffering from SPD, got diagnosed with it last week and have a support belt to wear in bed. Also suffering from really bad back pains from sitting behind a desk all day, can't believe I still have 5 and half weeks at work left :cry:
> 
> I'll have to get a bump pic up soon when I take a new one, everybody keeps telling me I'm huge and when people ask how long I have left they look horrified when I tell them I'm not due til September! Just started with stretch marks the last couple of days and my boobs have shrunk too. Had lovely large breasts before getting pregnant and now they have decreased by 3 cup sizes, wtf?
> 
> Not experienced braxton hicks yet I don't think but baby is head down ready so fingers crossed that's where s/he will stay!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just felt I needed to fill you all in about me as it's been a while! :flower:

Hi, nice to meet you :winkwink: i'm suppose to start maternity leave 15th August but 2 weeks Holidays to take the 2 weeks prior, i'm off work sick at the moment with Pgp, so painful :cry: i can't sleep sit or stand for too long.

my boobs have grown enormously, they started to leak too last week! they didn't leak at all with my 1st-

Peolpe tell me i'm big 1 minute and then other people say i wish i was your size at your stage in my pregnancy so i'm not sure if i'm big or not - i have put 2 stone on- i was 9 1/2 stone before and i feel huge- maybe tmi but we/re struggling finding decent sexy time positions! lol i'm either sore with my hips or uncomfortable with the braxton hicks! and i feel like a whale hee hee x x


----------



## WDWJess

I too feel like a whale especially as I'm only 5ft tall! We're finding it hard to have comfortable sex too at the moment with my spd, not fun :growlmad:

I finish work on 19th August. Have some annual leave to take but our office has been hit by loads of bad luck lately and I feel like I can't just abandon everybody so I'm using my annual leave by taking a day a week off (mostly Friday's) so I only have 4 day working weeks and 3 day weekends starting this week :happydance: which means I only have 22 working days left thank god!


----------



## nearlythere38

Welcome back WDWJess! i can relate with the SPD, its a nightmare. its got to point with me now i am getting very little sleep on a night because after an hour on one side my hip hurts too much so have to go on the other side for an hour. they gave me a support belt too but said it is only to be worn when walking or standing up!

as for the sexy time....we have abandoned it lol. not just uncomfy for me, but hubby is put off now he can feel bubs kicking the hell out of us. 

32 weeks today for me :happydance: 3 weeks left to work but dont know if gonna manage it due to this spd pain


----------



## canadabear

YAH for 32 weeks!!
Can't believe HOW FAST time is going now!

Have started really thinking a lot about the birth.. but also trying to really wrap my brain around the idea of a whole new little person coming into our lives. Even with all the baby things etc..it can be hard to imagine what it is going to be like.. SO excited!! :cloud9:


----------



## Pisces24

Has anyone elses bump dropped? OH said it to me today and i got all nervous thinking she may come too early :( Damn my first time lack of knowledge lol!


----------



## canadabear

My bump has dropped.. and I LOVE IT! finally his feet are not stuffed up into my ribs! I don't think it's anything to worry about or my midwife would have mentioned it. I know bubs head is down, but not engaged just yet... fingers crossed he stays this way!


----------



## michelle1985

hi people may have seen my posts over the last week in 3rd tri about baby being fully engaged already and 1cm dilated. well i had a growth scan yesterday and the babys head was so low they couldnt measure it i saw my ob consultant today and they have given baby steriods to make sure babys lungs are well developed as she doesnt think baby will last in there much longer. i have another injection tomz as well. she measured my fundal height as well and it measured 39.


----------



## First.timer

omg, what does the fundal height thing mean?


----------



## Pisces24

canadabear said:


> My bump has dropped.. and I LOVE IT! finally his feet are not stuffed up into my ribs! I don't think it's anything to worry about or my midwife would have mentioned it. I know bubs head is down, but not engaged just yet... fingers crossed he stays this way!


Thanks that's reassuring. I just panicked when he said it, i honestly think i should be reading up more on whats to come in the next few weeks:haha:

Is the heat bothering anyone else? I bought two fans from Tesco last week, its roasting here!


----------



## Pisces24

First.timer said:


> omg, what does the fundal height thing mean?


Hope this link is helpful. Mine's measuring 33 weeks :wacko:


https://www.baby2see.com/medical/fundal_height.html


----------



## michelle1985

id also like to add at growth scan yesterday baby was on the 70th percentile and weighed about 4 and half pound


----------



## kldupre2

How is everyone? It's dead in here! Friday we go for our 30 week exam. They will be doing an u/s so we get to see Parker and how big he is! I'm excited. Only 10 weeks left! :)


----------



## hayley x

Good luck with your scan :) 

I had one today and hes 3lb 8oz and finally head down. Next one in 3 weeks. cant believe in less than 8 weeks ill. be holding our boy x


----------



## nearlythere38

very quiet in here lately, we must all be tired  Ive been having crazy braxton hicks, period pain, back ache....and so much pressure "downstairs" i think he may be engaging. seeing midwife tomorrow so we shall see!!


----------



## canadabear

Just had our last scan!! :happydance:
Baby is head down and perfect.. everything is wonderful. Measured at 75th percentile, and I believe the estimated weight at birth is between 6 and 7 lbs. 
They were so wonderful at the scan..and very funny. They were pointing out the testicles to OH and then making them bounce by pressing lightly on my tummy! :haha: Then they took a pic and gave it to him.. for his wallet they said. Only in Spain..:haha:
We also got to see his face really clearly.. and he was opening and closing his mouth.. it looks like he has dads nose! To me at least.
It was lovely.. they have me booked for monitoring on September 13th if we make it that far.. So happy.. :cloud9:


----------



## First.timer

that sounds lovely! i have a 34 week scan on the 28th and so far my experience of my hospital has been hit and miss. sometimes when i go there its fantastic and sometimes shocking so feeling aprehensive about going into labour. I had a little scare earlier in the week so went in in the middle of the night to be checked out, they said all was fine had the nicest midwife and doctor in the world and they sent me home telling me to come in tuesday - last night - to have an anti d injection just to be on the safe side, so we turned up at hospital at 7.45 last night, there were about 6 midwifes nurses etc behind reception eating fruit texting and listening to radio 1 and i saw possibly 3 women in total in the beds in their care. i should have been there 30 minutes and only because you have to wait 20 mins before going home after. we didnt leave until 9.45 - 2 hours, and an hour and 45 minutes of that was sat there being ignored waiting for them to stop gossiping! i started to boil when after an hour we heard them ring the lab and ask for the injection to be sent up - i assumed it was taking a while to process or something - no, they hadnt even ordered it. livid! when the nurse eventualy came to give me the injection she went on and on about how i turned up at "handover" time which is why it took so long - i said , i really hope i dont go into labour during handover time then and that shut her up. bitch. .......sorry hormones :) xx


----------



## kldupre2

nearlythere... yes everyone is extremely quiet in here lately.. Sorry to hear about the braxton hicks I'm grateful that the few I have had were not strong. Unfortunately I do not think Parker is in position yet. I still feel his head in my ribs from time to time. :(

canadabear.. that's hysterical and my husband would probably love every minute of that. 6-7 lbs is a perfect size. That's what I pray for. Anything larger than that scares me honestly lol.. 

first timer- so sorry to hear they had to give you the shot... hopefully that helps you for a while though. remember he's not done cooking yet! lol Also, I can't believe you lasted that long waiting for them. Actually I would have been fine, but my husband would have lost his cool. Glad you finally told her something that made her shut up though. I bet if you go in with that attitude during labor they will watch what they do.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, had major fun with toilet issues. 5 days of not going, then another time felt like I was giving birth again:( got Prune juice last night and could be coincidence, only had small glass but went twice this am!!! Woooop lol! 

Major belly movement this week, still unsure which way she's lay but get pressure and hiccups reallllly low so guessing head down!


----------



## kldupre2

Oh I've been with you on the potty issues.. I think I've given birth twice already. Doctor told me to get Colace.. you get it over the counter it's a stool softner.


----------



## First.timer

prune juice is a winner and i actually love it! ive been fortunate enough to hardly suffer with any constipation this pregnancy which is nice!

michelle 1985 how are things going for you this week any updates? xx


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> prune juice is a winner and i actually love it! ive been fortunate enough to hardly suffer with any constipation this pregnancy which is nice!
> 
> michelle 1985 how are things going for you this week any updates? xx

hi ya. well baby is still cooking at the moment when i sit down i can feel her head (it feels like im sitting on it) i have really bad spd and siatica were she is so low she is on my siatic nerve so my leg is numb and my back is agony :cry: i hope she comes soon now as i dont think i can cope much longer. my children brake up from school today for 6 weeks and im really worried we will be stuck in the whole time as walking to far or days out will be a problem,also i have really bad flu coming.


----------



## First.timer

:( sounds shitty. cant imagine what that must feel like to feel her head when u sit down! i hope shes early ish for you and that it carrys on raining so you dont feel bad about sitting in with the kids! there is loads of inside stuff u can do in guildford though xx


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> :( sounds shitty. cant imagine what that must feel like to feel her head when u sit down! i hope shes early ish for you and that it carrys on raining so you dont feel bad about sitting in with the kids! there is loads of inside stuff u can do in guildford though xx

i no there is in guildford but iv just moved house im living in mitcham now in london and i dont no anyone up here yet :( or were anything is lol.


----------



## First.timer

Oh no :( well I'm sure there is stuff? That sucks x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi ladies! Hope all is well! Had my 4d scan today it was amazing, got some gorgeous pics, dying to show them off!!






..And here's one that didn't quite make the FB album :rofl:


​


----------



## Mom2Ben

Beautiful pics - it took me a few secs to work out the last one!!!


----------



## hayley x

Such a cutie :D x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Did you see the pic of our scan next to a pic of Rylie on FB Hayley? The similarities are amazing, just like Bertie & Alex :)


----------



## bananabump

Aww the photos are ace hun!! x x x


----------



## First.timer

they are amazing and lol at the last one!! oh im so so so jealous! i had a conversation with my mum tonight about how neither of us have ever changed a boys nappy and im a bit scared of what his willy is going to be like.....lol! sound stupid? it probably is.


----------



## RyliesMummy

no it's not silly! Just always make sure it's pointing down or it'll end in disaster! :haha:


----------



## Elegentric

Firsttimer, your comment stopped me in my tracks...hehehe I just now realized that I too have never changed a little boy's diaper....Guess we'll learn!


----------



## canadabear

There was a great thread a while back about baby boy's/ nappies etc.. can't remember what it was called.. but it was funny and informative! It was in 3rd trimester forum.


----------



## michelle1985

one thing that freaked me out was when my son was 2 months old i was changing his nappy and he had an erection :wacko: it freaked me out totally i called my mum :haha:


----------



## bananabump

An erection?! Oh my god that will be erm.. interesting!! :haha: haha There was a thread from a new mum on here not so long ago aswell warning other mums to be that boys nipples might leak for a bit when you first start breastfeeding! Something to do with the hormones haha Good job I found that out before because that would totoally freak me out otherwise!!

I've had suchh a horrible morning ladies! :nope: Been off work this week as I've been really lightheaded, dizzy, not sleeping more than a couple of hours a night, not really eating and being sick when I do eat... So had a doctors appointment first thing and after she'd done various tests she rang the antenatal unit at the hospital and referred me there with suspected pre eclampsia!!! :shrug: So I became a bit panicky, but when I got there they did some more tests and were really reassuring and said even though I'm showing a couple of the symptoms, there's no protein in my urine at all so definitely haven't got pre eclampsia! 

They monitored little mans heartbeat and movements for an hour and said he was a bit lethargic and not very active, which could be because I'm so overwhelmed and exhause at the moment. They've prescribed me with some different iron tablets (as the ones I've got have been giving me stomach cramps) and some cyclizine sickness tablets aswell as they said I need to start eating properly because ive got ketones in my urine which basically means my body has started using my fat reserves for energy because of not being able to keep any food down!

Gotta go back in 2 weeks to see how I'm doing so fingers crossed these tablets will get me feeling human again! Apparently my iron levels are reeeally low (7.5 when should 11) and my ferratin levels are pretty much non existent (5 when should be 13) so they've signed me off work next week aswell.....

At least the one good thing to come out of this is that I've officially finished work as of today because next week was my last week anyway!!! :happydance:

Sorry for the full on essay, and thanks for your patience if you've read it! haha Just had to get it all off my chest, feeling a bit emotional really!!!

Hope you're all good! :hugs: x x xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Sorry to read that you're so unwell bananabump :( Thank goodness it isn't pre eclampsia though! What I will say is, the cyclizine may make you feel horrendous. It sure did for me. If it does, I can highly recommend prochlorperazine - I've been on it for years for extreme emetophobia and it works a treat :flower:


----------



## bananabump

Aw thanks Kaz, I'll give them a go for a couple of days and see how I get on! So happy it's not pre eclampsia (didn't even know what it was until today!!), but just hoping now I don't carry on feeling like this for the remainding weeks! x x x


----------



## First.timer

bananabump said:


> Aw thanks Kaz, I'll give them a go for a couple of days and see how I get on! So happy it's not pre eclampsia (didn't even know what it was until today!!), but just hoping now I don't carry on feeling like this for the remainding weeks! x x x


sorry your having such a rough time :( at least no more work wahey! 

Ive just done a mega internet spend feels so good! bought a baby monitor, bath, a load of blankets, did a big hospital bag shop today and feeling much more organised! :) ive got my driving text monday eeep. if i dont pass im going to sob :( x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

I haven't posted on this site for ages, so I thought it was about time I gave you all an update. I'm really impressed with how organised you all are getting ready for your babies: I feel like I haven't done anything yet and can't quite believe I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow! I stopped paid work a couple of weeks ago, but I've got a load of OU coursework to finish before baby arrives and my head is mush so I'm going to find writing essays hard-going. Eeeek!

Hey bananabump - sorry to hear that you're having a bad time, but I'm glad you've not got pre-eclampsia. Hopefully, now that your iron levels have been flagged up, they'll keep a really good eye on you. Good luck!

All this talk about changing little boys' bums is really amusing. I'm the opposite - I've got a wee girlie on the way and have never changed a girl's nappy. I remember being amazed the first time my little boy got a hard-on, cos I thought that didn't happen puberty. My mum tells me that my brother used to cry about it when he was about 2, saying he'd 'got a bone' in his willy. 

How are all your bumps getting on? Mine is massive, like a big beach ball. I sometimes get the 'are you sure it's not twins?' comment from people who think they're funny: it's a good job I bite my lip, cos I don't think happy thoughts when I hear that for the 100th time. Never mind: I love my wriggly squirmy bump!

Baby was breech at my last midwife appointment so I've been trying to do exercises to get her to turn and have even put earphones at the bottom of my bump near the 'exit' to persuade her to wriggle her head around. None of the women in my family have any sense of direction and my little Minkster is no different - clueless about where she needs to go out from!

Best wishes to all September sweet peas and your little bundles.

Minky XXX


----------



## First.timer

ive got a really lethargic baby last few days....anyone else feel like they sort of dont remember from time to time when the baby moves because your so forgetfull?! i know hes ok cause if i prod around a bit he moves but its definately got less and less is this normal?


----------



## Mom2Ben

Apparently movement peaks at 32 weeks and then slows down after that as they have less room to move but if you're worried, give the MW or hospital a ring


----------



## First.timer

i am worried but i think cause ive been scaring myself, he does move but whenever i sit and think about when he last moved i get this feeling....been trying to poke him into moving tonight and all ive got back is one or two nudges will probably call in the morning if he isnt lively.. :s im just freaking out now im at the end ive got a friend who lost her baby at 35 weeks and another who had a stillborn baby and i am just so so paranoid. hes never been as lively as some people say their babys are but i just wish he was a bit more sometimes to stop me worrying x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> i am worried but i think cause ive been scaring myself, he does move but whenever i sit and think about when he last moved i get this feeling....been trying to poke him into moving tonight and all ive got back is one or two nudges will probably call in the morning if he isnt lively.. :s im just freaking out now im at the end ive got a friend who lost her baby at 35 weeks and another who had a stillborn baby and i am just so so paranoid. hes never been as lively as some people say their babys are but i just wish he was a bit more sometimes to stop me worrying x

Aww of course you're gonna worry. But it really is normal for them to quieten down the closer we get to the end. Try eating some chocolate, drinking some fizzy drinks or something reeeeally cold. And lay on your left side! My bubs has been quieter for the past few days AND his or her heartrate has dropped... both of which my midwife told me yesterday is totally normal.


----------



## First.timer

as i started typing he literally did some spazzy wriggling movement :) just wish i had a baby that moved all the time id rather be kept up all night with kicks! is it normal for me to be able to like move him from side to side by pushing on my tummy....lol


----------



## canadabear

I have a very active baby.. his movements have gotten stronger, not less as time has gone on. The moment I lay down or relax, he is moving again. :haha: sometimes I get a lot of movements all over, but usually he is moving around on the right side. He doesn't really like loud noices though, he goes really still when that happens. But he has started moving whenever he hears is daddies voice.. so cute!


----------



## First.timer

i think he was having a lazy day - problem is when your in the mind set all you can think is my baby never moves waaaa and forget all the times when actually ive been unable to get to sleep cause of it lol. he started kicking late last night and is kicking loads this morning right up high near my ribs so im happy :) he isnt as lively as some peoples babys but hey maybe im gonna have a lazy little cub who likes to sleep all day :) im not sure if he responds to my voice or anything i havent really noticed it :s


----------



## minkysouth1

I read somewhere that babies often move less in the last couple of months cos they haven't got as much room to leap about in, so don't worry, First timer.


----------



## nearlythere38

phew just been catching up with the thread from the last few days!! 

Ryliesmummy - absolutely love the scan photos cant believe how clear they are, wish i had a 4d scan now.

re: changing boys nappies, best tip i could give is open the nappy, give it a minute of fresh air then close it again, otherwise youve got a wee fountain in your face lol i would be more scared of doing a girls nappy now

i went to midwife otherday, convinced baby had dropped, been having lots of period pain and backache, and lots of people said bump had shrunk.....nope, head down but still free, and bump is measuring 2 weeks in front at 35!! still having all the symptoms so i guess its just normal.

Baby is still very very active, i am worried he is going to be a hyper child lol. the other night we ate peppercorn chicken for tea which was quite spicy, and then had a chocolate bar......well he was going mental in there for about 3 hours :haha:


----------



## bananabump

33 weeks today = Honeydew time! Woop! That watermelon is starting to feel a lot more real/scary now than when I was 12 weeks and it seemed so far away! haha x x x


----------



## michelle1985

bananabump said:


> 33 weeks today = Honeydew time! Woop! That watermelon is starting to feel a lot more real/scary now than when I was 12 weeks and it seemed so far away! haha x x x

deleted


----------



## michelle1985

bananabump said:


> 33 weeks today = Honeydew time! Woop! That watermelon is starting to feel a lot more real/scary now than when I was 12 weeks and it seemed so far away! haha x x x

:) i didnt even notice i turned a honeydrew a week ago lol that squash was on there forever :( it changes to watermelon at 37 weeks


----------



## First.timer

Yay I love being a honeydew! Wahoooooo! XxxxX


----------



## michelle1985

i was just looking at my ticker and noticed 43 days to go woo hoo :yipee: :wohoo: excited


----------



## First.timer

49 days to go omg thats less than 50...jeeebus x


----------



## bananabump

Haha it's all getting exciting now ladies!!! Can't wait x x x


----------



## First.timer

ive got my driving test in the morning SHIVER ME TIMBERS...! x


----------



## bananabump

Oooh!! Good luck hun, you're braver than me! I thought about starting lessons back in Jan and then quickly changed my mind when I realised baby brain was making me even clumsier than usual!! haha Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> ive got my driving test in the morning SHIVER ME TIMBERS...! x

Good luck!

Can't believe we have less than 50 days. Really hope they pass quickly so I never have to do this pregnancy crap again!


----------



## First.timer

henrysmumkaz said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> ive got my driving test in the morning SHIVER ME TIMBERS...! x
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Can't believe we have less than 50 days. Really hope they pass quickly so I never have to do this pregnancy crap again!Click to expand...

hahah lol. bet you a fiver you do it again x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> ive got my driving test in the morning SHIVER ME TIMBERS...! x
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Can't believe we have less than 50 days. Really hope they pass quickly so I never have to do this pregnancy crap again!Click to expand...
> 
> hahah lol. bet you a fiver you do it again xClick to expand...

After the way Henry has been behaving recently, I wonder wtf I'm doing it for a second time! Nooo no, I am well and truly done.


----------



## First.timer

lol - great sounds a laugh :s


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Errrrm... orgasms when asleep, anyone else?? Certainly new to me! So weirded out, I've turned the computer on at half six to google if its normal... apparently it is!


----------



## nearlythere38

henrysmumkaz said:


> Errrrm... orgasms when asleep, anyone else?? Certainly new to me! So weirded out, I've turned the computer on at half six to google if its normal... apparently it is!

:blush: eerrrmmm yes lol....lots of sexual dreams and waking up thinking wtf!!! maybe due to the lack of it in real life haha


----------



## First.timer

no actual orgasms but deffo woken up hornier than a 16 year old boy alot. weird sex dreams as well- dreamt i had sex with FOB in the cinema the other night......!


----------



## canadabear

TOO FUNNY :haha:
I have also had these sort of dreams!! And woken up twice now with orgasm in my sleep! The things they never tell you before you get pregnant... :haha:


----------



## First.timer

ahhhhhh twiddling my thumbs until 1pm :/ so nervous! any amazing driving tips?!


----------



## First.timer

https://www.surgerysquad.com/surgeries/virtual-c-section-cesarean-surgery/


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> https://www.surgerysquad.com/surgeries/virtual-c-section-cesarean-surgery/

Haha I did that virtual c-section thing this morning. Was quite bizarre.

And thanks for the orgasm responses, ladies. So glad it isn't just me. I was ACTUALLY freaked out! Only just had the guts to tell my husband. He thought it was hilarious... I feel guilty!


----------



## First.timer

i just passed my driving test! i feel invincible! WAHOOOO!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

First.timer said:


> i just passed my driving test! i feel invincible! WAHOOOO!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

Hurrah!! I've been checking in all afternoon to see how you got on. CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## nearlythere38

First.timer said:


> i just passed my driving test! i feel invincible! WAHOOOO!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

well done!!!


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> i just passed my driving test! i feel invincible! WAHOOOO!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## First.timer

thanks ladies, i feel so lucky today and have really had a right shiner amongst crap days ive had recently! not only have i passed my test but some old friends of mine who are selling their car and who have just had a baby themselves called me this evening to congratulate me and to tell me that as my baby shower gift they would like to give me their car!!! its only a little old fiesta but its the exact model ive been looking at for boot space etc and its for free! my parents are going to pay a years insurance for me so im sorted for a whole year!! i feel so lucky and so relieved, and proud of myself for achieving what i set out to and actually following something through start to finish for once! when my little man is here i will be able to zoom him around everywhere :D xxxx I LOVE TODAY!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Congrats on passing your test, First_timer. It's the best feeling in the world: I kissed the examiner when I passed. Well done for doing it in your third trimester too. Very impressive. X


----------



## bananabump

Awww dude sounds like an awesome day!!! Thats SO nice of your friends!! We've gone back to the name Dylan by the way.. see how long it lasts for this time!! haha x x x


----------



## First.timer

i know ! oh you and your names your as bad as me lol. would be cute if we had 100% matching babies and even gave them the same name haha x ill probably u-turn at the last min knowing me! x


----------



## canadabear

Congrats first.timer!! :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Where did all the time go? 35 weeks today - that means we should start getting hospital bags ready. Eek! What happened to the time?

Been doing extreme nesting today - bought a whole load of new furniture in IKEA (though we got a couple of strong young lads to help us collect it, cos I'm not quite up to heavy lifting at the mo). We desperately need extra storage in our house. My DS's toys already take over our living space, so we needed to do something drastic to make some space for little baby things again.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah I need a major move round as any corner has little missy's toys in it!!


----------



## canadabear

minkysouth1 said:


> Where did all the time go? 35 weeks today - that means we should start getting hospital bags ready. Eek! What happened to the time?
> 
> Been doing extreme nesting today - bought a whole load of new furniture in IKEA (though we got a couple of strong young lads to help us collect it, cos I'm not quite up to heavy lifting at the mo). We desperately need extra storage in our house. My DS's toys already take over our living space, so we needed to do something drastic to make some space for little baby things again.

I KNOW!! It seems like only yesterday that I was just leaving 2nd. tri! Now look where we all are!! :yipee:

OH and I decided NOT to move now until october/november.. so I have begun NESTING LIKE A MAD WOMAN!! :haha:
Storage is a major problem for us too!! Just hoping to find a nice 3-4 drawer dresser for LO's clothing for now...


----------



## calypso

Quick update: still pregnant, still on bedrest, still with GD diet. I had my babyshower yesterday and it was awesome!!! 33 weeks tomorrow!

I posted some pics on my journal if interested.

Dr is amazed at every appointment that I am still pregnant. Trying my hardest to keep my little girl in there for at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

I cant believe how quickly time is going!! and we can all say we are having our babies next month!! i have been waiting to say that. Although my due date is 30th Sep so we wil see lol i might just miss it but hopefully not 

hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## ashley2pink

Do you get to go off bedrest soon Calypso? I have had to be taking it easy because of frequent BH and some thinning that started at 28 weeks, but luckily hasnt changed much. My Dr. said I can be up at 34 weeks and at 36 weeks work out if I want to. Not that I will be. But I am still taking it easy as I freak with the amount of BH i get and will worry until 37 weeks. Then I will be "normal" again. Just wondering if your Dr. told you 34 weeks too? I feel thats too early, but I cant imagine being on full bed rest. This taking it easy thing it driving me crazy and I feel so frumpy and loose like I have lost a lot of muscle tone!! 
33 weeks is so great though. I heard that babies born between 33/34 weeks have virtually the same chance at having no more problems than a full term baby does-its just the initial breathing problems they have to deal with


----------



## calypso

Ashley, the plan was as of 32w I could start going to the kitchen/livingroom. 34w start easing off bedrest, completely off by 36w.

Sitting here instead of sleeping because of pain. Dr appt in a couple of hrs.


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: Calypso!! That is SO great to hear!!
Hope your appointment goes well today too!! :flower:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good news Calypso!!


----------



## nearlythere38

great news calypso :thumbup:

well ive been for my growth scan today, they wouldnt give me a current weight but she said she thinks above average, maybe 8.5-9lb at birth, my first was 8lb 9oz so didnt expect a little one!! he had lots of hair, could see it swishing about. 

i am booked in for a c-section on the 31st august.....so my baby wont actually be a september sweet pea :dohh: but i hope you ladies dont mind if i stay with the group!!! its scary but exciting to know my baby is going to be born this month, in 30 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

nearlythere38 said:


> great news calypso :thumbup:
> 
> well ive been for my growth scan today, they wouldnt give me a current weight but she said she thinks above average, maybe 8.5-9lb at birth, my first was 8lb 9oz so didnt expect a little one!! he had lots of hair, could see it swishing about.
> 
> i am booked in for a c-section on the 31st august.....so my baby wont actually be a september sweet pea :dohh: but i hope you ladies dont mind if i stay with the group!!! its scary but exciting to know my baby is going to be born this month, in 30 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So exciting! I am rather envious. 31st is my husbands birthday and I'd love to give birth on the same day. Of course you must stay with the group!

Also Calypso your baby shower photos are fab. You look comfy in that armchair (though I realise you're probably not!). Really glad you're doing well and baby has stayed put for this long. 

Not long to go, everyone!


----------



## calypso

Been in L&D all day. Staying here


----------



## nearlythere38

calypso said:


> Been in L&D all day. Staying here

just read your journal, sounds like baby wont be too long now, good luck hun, all the best :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Good luck calypso - you've done so well to get this far. :hugs:

The lady standing next to me in Sainsbury's this morning's waters broke! She was so calm about it and even made her husband finish the shopping! Made it all seem very real. 

My c-section is booked in for 7 September so only 5 weeks tomorrow!!

Hope you're all coping in this heat x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Calypso had her baby girl :happydance:

Wednesday, August 3, 2011 - 12:24pm - 4lb10oz, 19in. BabyP was born.

Congratulations to Calypso and JP :flower:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww congrats Hun, hope she's doing well!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

awww bless her...congrats calypso xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hello ladies, only just come across your thread.

Im Sarah, due our 2nd girl on 28th sept. Im diabetic too so its not been an easy pregnancy but im getting there. Very jealous of all of you who are due at the start of sept as your babies could be here any moment!

Our girl who will be called Mia will be here at 39 weeks max. Im just hoping a little sooner, maybe 37 like her sister was xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ooops I posted the below in the other September thread by accident.

Congratulations to mummyvikki :flower: and Welcome Lincoln Girl :flower:

How is everyone doing?

My midwives just came to steal my blood and shoot me with Anti D. Fun times. Seems the cause of my rib agony is because baby has turned breech in the last week. They couldn't actually find the head lol... Anyway, it has a week to turn or I'm being booked in for a c-section, which is what I think I wanted anyway.


----------



## calypso

Glad your csec is booked!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies,

Congrats calypso and welcome Sarah :wave:

I was just wondering if any of you have lost your mucus plug already? I went to the toilet earlier and had quite a bit of brown mucus (sorry if TMI) and wondered if that was it? 

I know it can happen weeks before labour but I am slightly worried as I am also being monitored for placenta deterioration due to my insulin needs decreasing over the last week or so. I might call the hospital tomorrow to see if they want to check me over.

Going to make sure I have everything ready this evening just in case!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

You should phone up ASAP I reckon x


----------



## calypso

How are you ladies&bumps doing?


----------



## canadabear

Hey Calypso! :wave: What a beautiful pic of your little one!

Doing well here, but after such a wonderful, uncomplicated pregnancy I have hit the majorly uncomfortable stage! I am so moany lately.. :haha: haven't been through out most of these 8 months.. then it hits! :dohh:
Oh well... hopefully LO will show up on time and I won't have to wait another 2 weeks after EDD!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.. We are all getting SO SO close now!!! :flower:


----------



## nearlythere38

hope you and baby are doing well Calypso!!!

I on the other hand am miserable lol. :cry: The front of my pubic bone is hurting me so much, sleeping is a nightmare as it hurts to turn over but i have got to turn over cos my hips hurt :dohh: 

i have been nesting a bit so i am wondering if maybe i have overdone it. i did it last time at 38 weeks pregnant, got a SERIOUS case of nesting, i wallpapered the living room and rearranged all the furniture round and it had to be done right there and then lol. Got it now but not as bad, although saying that i have just ordered new sofas lol


----------



## Frecks

Congratulations calypso what a gorgeous lo, you enjoying mummy hood? I'm fed up of waiting, wishing the next 6 weeks away!xxx


----------



## calypso

We are doing really well. Can't believe how much you can love someone! She is in nicu for a little while longer, but doing great. We visit every night.

Everyone is getting really close already!


----------



## hayley x

Congrats calypso, your little girl is gorgeous :cloud9:

4 weeks 3 days max left for me and its suddenly hit me I'm going to have a baby :haha: sooo not ready for him :help: x


----------



## nearlythere38

baby's bedroom, just about finished now....bags packed and all set, just need baby now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







new camera 043.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## calypso

nearlythere38 said:


> baby's bedroom, just about finished now....bags packed and all set, just need baby now :happydance:

How cute!!! 

We actually never finished our nursery. Everything is just tossed in there. Not worth the effort til she is ready to go in her own room.


----------



## bananabump

nearlythere38 said:


> baby's bedroom, just about finished now....bags packed and all set, just need baby now :happydance:

Looks beaut! That's the colour scheme we're going for.. :thumbup: And is that a horse in the field out the window?! That's awesome hehe x x x


----------



## First.timer

ohhhh do you all think im stupid if i turn up for my ecv tomorrow let them scan me and then say i dont want them to do it ....! cause thats the plan!


----------



## nearlythere38

bananabump said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> baby's bedroom, just about finished now....bags packed and all set, just need baby now :happydance:
> 
> Looks beaut! That's the colour scheme we're going for.. :thumbup: And is that a horse in the field out the window?! That's awesome hehe x x xClick to expand...

thanks! yes it is a horse, i would love to say he is mine and thats my huge garden lol, but my house just backs on to a farm. it is a nice view though


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
anyone who has had their 34 week midwife appointment, do they do anything different at this one? will they check if baby is engaged etc?

Thanks x


----------



## nearlythere38

yeah they should have a feel and tell you which position baby is in, and whether it is engaged or part engaged x


----------



## First.timer

Its the same but they take blood x


----------



## britt24

nearlythere38 said:


> yeah they should have a feel and tell you which position baby is in, and whether it is engaged or part engaged x

great thanks, i just want to get some info now, so i know if i am in for a long wait of not lol x


----------



## michelle1985

i never had blood at my 34 week, and im resus neg blood.


----------



## Boony

I'm not having blood done at mine either. My last lot of bloods was done at 28 weeks.

Yea they'll do all the normal stuff like blood pressure, urine test etc and then tell you if baby is head down and engaged or not and listen to heartbeat again. Shouldnt take longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## britt24

i had my blood taken at my last appointment so i dont think it is down to have it taken again. Thanks so just usual stiff then.

Will i be weighed again at some point, i was weighed at my first appointment but havent been sincex


----------



## First.timer

Did they not give u your injection michelle? I'm rh neg as well and so I had to have a blood test to check iron levels and my injection x Maybe they just have different practises in different areas :s x


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> Did they not give u your injection michelle? I'm rh neg as well and so I had to have a blood test to check iron levels and my injection x Maybe they just have different practises in different areas :s x

i had my anti d at 30weeks after having my blood done at 28 weeks. some hospitals give you the anti d in 2 seperate doses, mine give it to you all in one dose but it is the same amount.

did you go for you evc?


----------



## First.timer

Just left hosp they couldn't do it as he was in a bad position. I've got my section booked for the 6th of september! X


----------



## sam*~*louize

You weren't keen on having it either were you! 

I had bloods at 35-36 weeks but not sure, was stand in midwife and she saidmine had requested. Weight is normally redone at 36 so they can work out your BMI incase you need meds in labour. 

Not comfy now, she's head down and stand in said "quite low" whatever that means lol! LO was a week early too so be nice to do that again, would be a shock to system going over now! She's quieter last day or two but loads BHicks :/


----------



## dacosta

stronger BH here too; just started taking raspberry leaf tea (maybe left it a bit late) and am surprised that it's actually quite a nice drink. i usually hate herbal teas. 

so not long to go now; think i'm ready. bag packed, cotbed up, playmat, moses basket etc all out the attic and washed. i'm sure i've forgotten allsorts though. 

hoping for an easier labour this time. lo is backtoback same as my first, but at least i know that this time. i had no idea with my first and it was hell. 

my OH goes away for a day this weekend - just hoping LO doesn't decide to make an appearance then!

good luck all.


----------



## nearlythere38

im reading into every little symptom now, today i had the shakes and shooting pains lol


----------



## First.timer

sam*~*louize said:


> You weren't keen on having it either were you!
> 
> I had bloods at 35-36 weeks but not sure, was stand in midwife and she saidmine had requested. Weight is normally redone at 36 so they can work out your BMI incase you need meds in labour.
> 
> Not comfy now, she's head down and stand in said "quite low" whatever that means lol! LO was a week early too so be nice to do that again, would be a shock to system going over now! She's quieter last day or two but loads BHicks :/

no wasnt keen! tbh he could have tried but he used the phrase...."i can give it a go if you want me to" so i politely declined.....he seemed totally uncomfortable and unconfident that he would be able to turn him and pulled a few funny faces when he was feeling around..also couldnt confirm to be 100% that the cord wasnt round the neck so i just said lets call it a day. sooooooo im having a baby in 3 weeks! 

im super uncomfy too, head in ribs is not nice and cannot wait for him to be out now, roll on the 6th :) x


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Calypso! She is so cute! Is she completely breathing on her own?


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies i had a sweep yesterday as i have kidney issues and really bad spd so when i saw my consultant she gave me a sweep said i was 3cm dilated thin and ready :thumbup: well this morning i woke up very early feeling really weird :haha: went to the toilet and there was my mucus plug also had 2 massive clear outs. my patner had to go and do a big job this morning 100 miles away so i didnt tell him. ever since he has left i have been getting bad backache (i had back labours with my dd and ds) if i am in labour i hope bubba waits till daddy comes home as i was only 90mins from waters breaking mith my ds. and didnt have no contractions before they broke.


----------



## Wynterheart

Hi there! I'm due Sept. 26th :) Having a baby girl!


----------



## nearlythere38

michelle1985 said:


> hi ladies i had a sweep yesterday as i have kidney issues and really bad spd so when i saw my consultant she gave me a sweep said i was 3cm dilated thin and ready :thumbup: well this morning i woke up very early feeling really weird :haha: went to the toilet and there was my mucus plug also had 2 massive clear outs. my patner had to go and do a big job this morning 100 miles away so i didnt tell him. ever since he has left i have been getting bad backache (i had back labours with my dd and ds) if i am in labour i hope bubba waits till daddy comes home as i was only 90mins from waters breaking mith my ds. and didnt have no contractions before they broke.

ooo very exciting michelle, we were due at around same time i think???? mine wont give me a sweep :growlmad: 

hope its the start of things for you, but keep your legs crossed til daddy gets home lol xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi i had my midwife appointment yesterday, but baby isnt engaged yet but in the correct position and very low so midwife said she expects him to be engaged at my next appointment 36 weeks. Is anyones baby engaged already and did you feel any different or could you tell as soon as they did?


----------



## hayley x

Anyone else suddenly feel sick? I have felt sick on and off quite a bit recently and thought nothing of it until MW asked if I was getting any sickness when going through Pre Eclampsia signs, I had it with my other 2 but no real symptoms of it :help: x


----------



## britt24

hayley x said:


> Anyone else suddenly feel sick? I have felt sick on and off quite a bit recently and thought nothing of it until MW asked if I was getting any sickness when going through Pre Eclampsia signs, I had it with my other 2 but no real symptoms of it :help: x

Hi 
i had a night last week were i woke up feeling sick, i wasnt actually sick but just had the feeling that i was going to be, i havent had it since. Are you getting it regular? x


----------



## hayley x

I've had it constantly this morning since eating breakfast. I dont feel like I will be sick its just constantly there iykwim? MW is coming out again tomorrow to check bp so will ask her then but didnt know if it was just a normal thing some people have in later pregnancy? I really cant remember :blush: x


----------



## britt24

hayley x said:


> I've had it constantly this morning since eating breakfast. I dont feel like I will be sick its just constantly there iykwim? MW is coming out again tomorrow to check bp so will ask her then but didnt know if it was just a normal thing some people have in later pregnancy? I really cant remember :blush: x

im not sure as this is my first, but if you have had it all morning i would defo mention it to your midwife tomorrow. She will be able to tell you straight away if it is a normal symptom or not at this stage. 

You will have to let me know when she has been so we know if it is a common symptom or not. I panic over every little thing thats doesnt seem normal, but then again with what your body is doing surely we are going to feel a bit ill sometimes x


----------



## First.timer

i feel quite sick alot. but im pretty sure its normal, i usually get it if i lie to flat at night, i kind of have to sleep curled up and at a 45 degree angle on a load of pillows lol, it sounds alot more uncomfortable than it is promise. i have so many aches and pains now ladies, but its ok because this time in 18 days time i will be just about to go into theatre to meet my little cub :) im so excited! x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I am so uncomfortable too! I can't walk very far anymore as I feel like baby is going to drop right out of me!!!! Am trying to sort out the house as there's still loads to do but end up in so much pain (back and belly) that it's not worth it. Is anyone else panicking every time they're away from home that something is going to happen? I'm worse this time round as I keep worrying about what I will do with my DS. 

Michelle - very exciting!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## canadabear

Michelle!! :hugs: so exciting!! Keep us updated!

I was feeling a bit of nausea around 35 weeks for a couple days. Not actually sick, but sort of like when I had MS during first tri. Then it just went away. :shrug: so not really sure what it was. Though maybe it was because bubs was really up high and now that he has dropped I am not getting it anymore?


----------



## calypso

ashley2pink said:


> Congrats Calypso! She is so cute! Is she completely breathing on her own?

Yes, she is doing well and didn't need any assistance breathing at all. Trying to get her to control her temp is all. :) hope she comes home very soon!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I keep feeling sick too, I was up last night with my head in the toilet bowl! Wasn't fun :(


----------



## calypso

She came home last night!!!


----------



## ashley2pink

That's awesome Calypso!! How are you handling?


----------



## calypso

It's great! A little less sleep but you can't beat having her here.


----------



## sam*~*louize

That's ace, enjoy every min!


----------



## canadabear

Calypso - that is so wonderful!! :hugs: You must be so happy she home!!!

So.. lots of STRONG BH last night, slightly pink discharge, TMI :blush:

Getting excited that my body is prepping for birth!! But still hoping that he waits until September.....we will see..


----------



## nearlythere38

i have been having lots of braxton hicks lately too, yesterday they were accompanied by backache and period pain as well....but not noticed it today....so guess my body is just getting ready


----------



## canadabear

It's SO exciting!!!!!!! :yipee:... it feels like we are all lining up for the big day!! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

I'm not really getting any signs but just hoping he stays in til 37 weeks as have been up hospital the last 2 days with high blood pressure :( with the other 2 it didnt start until 38 weeks so I had them out there and then but this time its too soon :( x


----------



## nearlythere38

Aww no hayley that's rubbish, I know the feeling!! Hope ya ok hun xx


----------



## nearlythere38

omg i really thought it was starting last night....i have been having lots of braxton hicks over last few days, but yesterday they were coming more regularly, like 20 minutes through the day. By 10.30pm last night they were coming every 8 minutes and were getting painful, they came with backache and period pain. so i thought maybe.....went to bed, woke up once having a bad one, but thats it...no more yet!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

i really hope im not like this for the next 9 days til my c-section cos its pretty damn uncomfortable


----------



## britt24

Hi

nearlythere38 - i hope this is the start of things for you!

how soon did you start getting BH i havent had any, i am pretty sure they are something i would be able to notice straight away if i was getting them wouldnt i? or is 34 +3 too early for them? xx


----------



## nearlythere38

i started quite early with them this time, but only every now and again and at first i got confused thinking it was baby pushing outwards until midwife told me it was braxton hicks. But this is my second baby. with my first i never felt them at all, i was even in hospital for my blood pressure once and they told me i was contracting but i still couldnt feel it...so if this is your first hun you might not feel them x


----------



## britt24

nearlythere38 said:


> i started quite early with them this time, but only every now and again and at first i got confused thinking it was baby pushing outwards until midwife told me it was braxton hicks. But this is my second baby. with my first i never felt them at all, i was even in hospital for my blood pressure once and they told me i was contracting but i still couldnt feel it...so if this is your first hun you might not feel them x

oh right, i have times were my bump goes hard but like you say i just assumed it was baby pushing so far out it was making it go hard, so maybe i have had some then. I just assumed that i would defo know when i had one but maybe not.


it sounds like if you were getting to the point were you had pain, surely you must be close now. Have you had anymore this morning? x


----------



## nearlythere38

your whole uterus goes hard, so then you think, well it cant be baby cos baby doesnt cover the whole uterus if you know what i mean lol...they do get worse further you get though. i have had some very mild ones this morning and feeling a bit crampy but nothing like last night....sods law it will just be false alarm for me


----------



## britt24

nearlythere38 said:


> your whole uterus goes hard, so then you think, well it cant be baby cos baby doesnt cover the whole uterus if you know what i mean lol...they do get worse further you get though. i have had some very mild ones this morning and feeling a bit crampy but nothing like last night....sods law it will just be false alarm for me


yes i will be on the look out now lol


if they are still there even mild still might be signs of something happening. Has anything else happened like your bloody show? x


----------



## WDWJess

Hi everyone. I haven't really posted much on here since the thread first started but now I am on maternity leave I expect I shall be coming on daily!

I don't think I have had any BH yet but I don't get very crampy with period pain low down. I find most times if I go sit on the loo and relax it can be just trapped wind :blush: and once I get over that it eases off. Really takes my breath away though so not too sure what it means :shrug: we'll see what midwife says on Thursday.

Sorry if tmi but does anybody else feel like they need to have a bowel movement pretty much all the time? I have been having regular bowel movements for a week now (at least one a day with 2 somedays) but once sat on toilet I feel like I could just stay there forever if it wasn't so uncomfortable on my back! Anybody else feel like this? I guess it's just the pressure of baby on my bowels as well as my bladder :dohh:

xxx


----------



## canadabear

WDWJess - yes! have been feeling the same bowel movement sensation for quite a while now.. :blush:.. oh the joys of 3rd tri :haha:

We are all at the symptom spotting stage again! :dohh: feels like in the TWW.. where we are constantly doing the pregnancying spotting.. now it's the labour spotting! :haha:

No more BH last night.. and only some slight tightening sensations on and off today.. nothing too strong... Am sure it's just my body prepping some more!


----------



## WDWJess

canadabear said:


> WDWJess - yes! have been feeling the same bowel movement sensation for quite a while now.. :blush:.. oh the joys of 3rd tri :haha:
> 
> We are all at the symptom spotting stage again! :dohh: feels like in the TWW.. where we are constantly doing the pregnancying spotting.. now it's the labour spotting! :haha:
> 
> No more BH last night.. and only some slight tightening sensations on and off today.. nothing too strong... Am sure it's just my body prepping some more!

Thank god it's not just me :happydance:

Can I ask everybody, what are you planning on wearing during labour? This is the bit I am stuck on, was thinking of wearing an old t-shirt that I don't mind getting messy but then I want skin to skin contact immediately with baby being brought to my chest to try and establish bf immediately. But if I'm wearing a t-shirt my chest won't be exposed ready for this?!


----------



## nearlythere38

mines started again, and with some pretty intense lower back pain which feels to the left side a bit....hmm im really not sure whats going on tbh.

about what to wear in labour, i bought this - https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../37159&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand not very sexy i know, but dark in colour and can open the buttons as far down as you want so u can still have skin-to-skin


----------



## Nanaki

Hi. 

How you ladies doing? 

I didnt come in here as much as I feel much left out. :shrug:

Anyway, about what to wear during labour - I will use the old pj or something that I can take off easy for the skin to skin contact with DS2. But depends how well vent in the labour room. :) 

I cant believe I have less than 4 weeks left to go and I just bought down the baby clothes that has been stored away in the loft that belongs to Billy, DS1, to be washed but other things we have such as moses basket, swing, etc havent been bought down yet because I dont want Billy to touch them just yet. 

Speak later xxx


----------



## Boony

I wont be wearing anything during labour. the previous times i've given birth in my hospital it has been roasting so i've decided not to wear anything. I've packed a really loose nighty just in case its cold thats really easy to get off just in case though. I just got a cheap one from primark in the biggest size they did so it would be easy to get off then if i dont use it i havent wasted loads of money only a couple of pounds. Plus if its cold then its big enough to put baby under and poke her head out the top lol


----------



## Frecks

I'm hoping to be in the pool and I'm just going to wear a sleep nursing bra, I don't want to spend money on a bikini top I will most probably ruin!xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I gave birth in my Ministry of Sound tshirt lmao cos that's what I arrived back at hospital in! And jeans! Midwife said "do you want to take jeans off and get into comfy nighty". I remember having contraction upon contraction and just groaning at her and she just said "maybe not then, jus pull jeans off" :rofl:


----------



## canadabear

I am planning on just wearing what the hospital provides. Can't really see paying any money for something that will probably get ruined anyways. Plus I also want skin to skin right away so I will just have the hospital gown open in the front or pulled down.
I have brought a comfy nighty to wear for after a shower though.


----------



## WDWJess

I don't think they provide us with hospital gowns here in the UK :shrug:


----------



## canadabear

WDWJess said:


> I don't think they provide us with hospital gowns here in the UK :shrug:

Really?! that seems strange.. what about when you go in for surgery etc? I would have thought they would provide something.. :shrug: 
I am not too sure here in Spain, but I know they do have hospital gowns and when I went in for testing, there were women there in gowns and bath robes that looked like they were provided to them. 
Guess I will have to wait and see :haha: Though, I have been told by other women, that they provide A LOT of stuff here.. clothing, nappies etc etc...


----------



## WDWJess

I think if you have a c section that's different they will provide a gown. I'd be very happy to wear a hospital gown during labor. Maybe I'll ask my midwife when I see her on Thursday if it's possible! Who knows?! xx


----------



## Boony

No hospital gowns aren't provided in the UK for natural delivery only for csections.


----------



## canadabear

Boony said:


> No hospital gowns aren't provided in the UK for natural delivery only for csections.

OH!! That would really suck if you went into labour away from home and rushed to the hospital without your bag! Guess you'd just be doing it naked :haha:.. though maybe some nice nurse would grab you something.


----------



## Boony

If you went in unexpectedly they would give you one but you are meant to be prepared and take your own


----------



## First.timer

.....are the gowns backless? im having a section but i really dont want my bum hanging out lol x


----------



## Boony

I'm assuming for a csection you'd have to have it open at the front so they can get to your belly


----------



## dacosta

i didnt have a gown, just laboured in the top i happened to be wearing at the time - they drape a sheet over your legs.

i had a c section and still stayed in the top i went to the hospital in! 

nighties and gowns are a must for afterwards though - not sure if they provide you with anything if you dont have something in your bag. if you have a c-section you'll be in bed for a bit anyway, so perhaps they just ask your partner to get something.

either way there was no mention of a hospital gown for me


----------



## First.timer

hmmmm im sure whatever i get dressed in will look simply dreamy! ive got a load of comfy stuff to wear after, does it bleed? how much do you bleed from your minky? x


----------



## calypso

TMI - beware!!!




I can't imagine not having my hosp gown! Very sexy lol. I didn't get but a smudge of blood on it while delivering. 

I need to take pics of the hospital pads they give here. The sizes are: big, ginormous, and woah my guts are falling out lol. I used them in decreasing sizes and brought a TON home (I asked for the big and thry bring you a pack of each - they are in sets).

I had one clot the first time I went to pee. It was about the size of a quarter/milk bottle cap. I changed pads all the time because it grosses me out to NOT change it. The bleeding right after was not bad, unless I stood up - it is really liquidy. It decreased and after less than a week it is like a normal-light period. A few days later and it is just spotting with intermittent light days.


----------



## sam*~*louize

You were lucky then! I actually called midwife when I moved in bed after birth, thought I was haemorrhaging! Was heavy for good week, medium for week then dragged on for week to two more!


----------



## First.timer

is that with sections though ladies? xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> is that with sections though ladies? xx

Yeah - with my first section it was about the same - heavy for the first week or so and then lighter for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## First.timer

how heavy is heavy...lol, im assuming its kind of fine because you dont have any pain down there so you can wash and wipe etc as much as you need too... ? ive only bought two packs of maternity towels think about 12 in a pack planning on using ths hosp ones whilst there - mom2ben did they supply them at RSCH? then after that do you think it would be light enough to use night time sanitary towels? also i know you cant use tampons if you have a vbac but what about if you have a section once it gets light enough? xxx


----------



## ashley2pink

My 1st baby was vaginal, my 2nd was a c-section. I bled a lot heavier with my vaginal birth. Also, I had clots, pretty big ones but its normal. I bled heavy the first few days(very heavy) then it slowly got lighter. By 2 weeks I was just spotting,but I spotted until about 7 weeks. With my c-section I bled and spotted the same length of time, but just lighter in total. I never had clots, and it was never massive amounts of blood like with my vaginal birth.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Not sure on tampons, but heavy with me was pretty much changing each hour of the day if not more. And that was a maternity towel.


----------



## Boony

I dont think anyone can tell you how much your going to bleed everyone is different. I've had 2 vaginal births and never bled that heavily i certainly never needed to change a maternity pad every hour! I would say my bleeding was more like a medium flow period.


----------



## First.timer

Well ladies after my routine gp appointment I'm sat up at hospital with suspected pre eclampsia :( waiting to be seen now so fingers crossed- anyone had it before? X


----------



## sam*~*louize

Oh god! Your LO just wants out doesn't he! Upside down, messing about ! ;)
Hope your ok but no help on the PE sorry


----------



## britt24

First.timer said:


> Well ladies after my routine gp appointment I'm sat up at hospital with suspected pre eclampsia :( waiting to be seen now so fingers crossed- anyone had it before? X


sorry to hear this, what symptoms have you had that has made them say you might have it?

at least you are in the right place for them to look after you and little one xx


----------



## First.timer

Hah yeah he's a naughty boy!! I've had an unusually high bp reading, protein in urine and a headache :( really don't want him to come quite yet! Just one more week baby hold on till sept 1st please!! X


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies well i never had my baby last week after the sweep and bad backache and 2 very bloody shows. i had consultant appt today and im being induced 1 week today (well they will just break my waters as im already dilated and effaced) i cant wait im fed up now, bet this is going to be the slowest week of my life :haha: also had another sweep today so maybe fingers crossed wont ave to wait till next week.

first timer any news yet?


----------



## First.timer

STILL HERE! Waiting for blood results etc :( boooooo


----------



## nearlythere38

First timer - aww that's shit hun! I had it with my first, started towards the end like yours. High bp, headache, protein in wee and swelling. They kept in for 5 days on labetanol tablets and then induced me, they may just keep you there under medication but they may do your c-section early! What a cheeky boy u have got in there lol. Good luck x

Michelle - from what u av said I can't see you needing to be induced next week I think it will be before...but if you do we might have our babys on the same day, next weds 

My pains stopped last night but started again at 4pm this evening and have been every 3-5 minutes but am still not sure if they r braxtons, or very early labour pains which I suppose could go on for a week!


----------



## Mom2Ben

First timer - hope you're okay! You can't have your LO yet - we won't get to be ward buddies!!!

Well as for me, I think baby has engaged. I thought I had intense pelvic pressure last week but I woke up this morning and realised last week was nothing. I'm now walking like I have a melon between my legs :rofl: Seriously though, it feels as if baby is going to drop at any minute. I've also had lots of discharge (sorry TMI) and some quite painful period like cramps. I also just want baby to hang on until 1st September.


----------



## ashley2pink

I have my c-section Sep.1. I am worried I wont make it though. I had my appointment yesterday and he checked me cuz I requested it and I am 2-3cm dilated and 95% effaced, she is dropped and my cervix is soft. Well, him checking my cervix hurt like crazy, it really felt like he did a sweep on me while he was in there. I have been checked in my other pregnancies but none hurt like this one! Now every time I get a BH it hurts. I normally just get pressure but now I get pain with them. This baby needs to wait just 8 more days!


----------



## First.timer

Thanks ladies, I think I'm gonna be allowed home tbh - while I've been here everythings been fine, BP back to normal, wee fine, blood results fine, just gonna be checked over my a doc and sent on my merry way if he thinks its ok! Bad news is though baby is still head up so I'm still having a section it seems! So mom2ben fingers crossed we still get to be ward buds! Xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ive seen two people today now saying they hope baby waits till sept 1st? Is it for school reasons ?


----------



## Mom2Ben

That's my reason - my son was born in August and he's going to be so young when he starts school. If this one is born in September he/she will have a year longer at home! It's obviously not the end of the world if it doesn't work out that way!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lol im opposite im hoping she arrives before sept 1st or she'll be a whole year on ! Maybe it's as I'm late august birthday, and I did ok! ;) oh and the whole year extra childcare fees where i work eek!


----------



## Mom2Ben

I have thought about the childcare costs! I think I'm more worried about my son as boys tend to be slightly less mature than girls!


----------



## hayley x

Seems my boy will be an August baby now. Currently in hospital with high bp and protein, had first lot of steroids and hoping to make 36 weeks. So not prepared for him and missing Daisy loads :( x


----------



## calypso

Good luck hayley


----------



## Mom2Ben

hayley x said:


> Seems my boy will be an August baby now. Currently in hospital with high bp and protein, had first lot of steroids and hoping to make 36 weeks. So not prepared for him and missing Daisy loads :( x

Ah hayley - thinking about you. Can completely understand how you would be missing your little girl. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## First.timer

good luck hayley keep us in the loop :) xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

Awww another one!! Hope you're ok hayley, can imagine how much you're missing daisy I would be the same. Good luck hun!

With regards to the september/august baby dilemma, I had this when they gave me my c-section date, just one day later and he would be in the next year at school. So I spoke to a friend of mine who is a primary school teacher and some of her teacher friends and the general consensus was that it depends on the indivdual child really, but they also said that their top 2 children in this years reception class were july and august babies! They said if it was them making the decision they would stick to the august date x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good luck Hayley! Keep strong, Daisy will be fine! X


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: Hayley!! Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## bananabump

Good luck Hayley.. hope you get to see Daisy soon!!

Ladies - I've had my little boyyy!!! hehe
Leo decided to make an appearance 3 weeks early on Monday 22nd August and we came home from hospital last night. He is suchhh a good baby, I'm really lucky! Just about to post m birth story now! 

Hope all you September ladies have happy and healthy babies - not much longer to go now!! Thank you for all you support over the last 7/8 months! x x x


----------



## Elegentric

Congratulations bananabump!


----------



## calypso

bananabump said:


> Good luck Hayley.. hope you get to see Daisy soon!!
> 
> Ladies - I've had my little boyyy!!! hehe
> Leo decided to make an appearance 3 weeks early on Monday 22nd August and we came home from hospital last night. He is suchhh a good baby, I'm really lucky! Just about to post m birth story now!
> 
> Hope all you September ladies have happy and healthy babies - not much longer to go now!! Thank you for all you support over the last 7/8 months! x x x

Congratulations!!


----------



## minkysouth1

I haven't been on this thread for ages, but it looks like it's all happening now.

Good luck Hayley - I hope you manage to make it past 36 weeks. I understand what you mean about missing your little girl, cos I'm worried about being away from my son when I go into hospital.

Bananabump - what a gorgeous little boy! Congratulations. I'll look up your birth story.

Calypso - what an inspiring story you have. I'm so pleased that you're home safe and well with your daughter and can enjoy a normal life again after so long on bedrest.

I have a C-section booked on 30th September, so it looks like my baby won't be a September sweetpea after all. It's strange how surreal it all is. I thought the whole 'having a baby' thing might feel a bit more real second time round, but I can't believe that I'll be holding my baby in 5 days time. Woah!

Good luck to you all over the next few weeks. We're nearly there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Minky


----------



## nearlythere38

nearly there....finally my username from 3 years ago is applicable again :happydance:

minkysouth...im having my section on the 31st so day after you, i have got hospital in the morning for my pre-op!! good luck xxx


----------



## canadabear

CONGRATS BANANABUMP!!! :yipee:.. also, feeling slightly jealous.. :haha:


----------



## WDWJess

Wow it's all going on!

Congratulations bananabump.

Good luck Hayley and to all those booked in for c-sections this next week.

First.timer hope you are feeling better and back at home now.

I'm really desperate to hang onto September. I'm a late July baby and felt like I suffered because of it at school whereas friends in my year who were born in September and October always seemed to do better at everything! :shrug:

However, I don't think my little one is going to wait another 6 days! Lost loads of my mucus plug since Monday night and LO is now fully engaged and I've been having loads of niggly pains over the last 24 hours. I wouldn't say they were contractions but something is definitely up and LO is obviously very uncomfortable, my insides feel so bruised!

xx


----------



## First.timer

thanks jess, i feel great actually and im back home to wait 12 days for my section eeep :) we seem to be dropping like flies now will there actually be many women left in september to give birth!! x


----------



## lilvixen

Congrats Bananabump!! :happydance:

Oh good luck Hayley :hugs:, hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## WDWJess

First.timer said:


> thanks jess, i feel great actually and im back home to wait 12 days for my section eeep :) we seem to be dropping like flies now will there actually be many women left in september to give birth!! x

Ah glad to hear it. No I don't think there will be many September babies at this rate lol. x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Any updates on Hayley?


----------



## canadabear

WDWJess said:


> Wow it's all going on!
> 
> Congratulations bananabump.
> 
> Good luck Hayley and to all those booked in for c-sections this next week.
> 
> First.timer hope you are feeling better and back at home now.
> 
> I'm really desperate to hang onto September. I'm a late July baby and felt like I suffered because of it at school whereas friends in my year who were born in September and October always seemed to do better at everything! :shrug:
> 
> However, I don't think my little one is going to wait another 6 days! Lost loads of my mucus plug since Monday night and LO is now fully engaged and I've been having loads of niggly pains over the last 24 hours. I wouldn't say they were contractions but something is definitely up and LO is obviously very uncomfortable, my insides feel so bruised!
> 
> xx

WOW.. that sounds GREAT!! Don't worry too much about the birth dates, though I am stuck on September too. :haha:

Sorry if its a bit TMI, but how did you know for sure it was your plug? Was it really noticable or something you could have missed if you hadn't been watching out for it? Just curious, because I have no idea if I have lost mine or not.. :shrug: I did have some slightly pink tinged discharge about a week ago, but nothing since, and there wasn't a lot of it.. :blush:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hello... Just a quick one to say that I gave birth to non identical twin girls on 25th August (was due 11th September). Liliah Skye (4lb 14oz) and Tallulah Belle (4lb 15oz).


----------



## calypso

henrysmumkaz said:


> Hello... Just a quick one to say that I gave birth to non identical twin girls on 25th August (was due 11th September). Liliah Skye (4lb 14oz) and Tallulah Belle (4lb 15oz).

Congratulations!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Wow why didn't I even realise you were having twins? congrats lots!


----------



## canadabear

henrysmumkaz said:


> Hello... Just a quick one to say that I gave birth to non identical twin girls on 25th August (was due 11th September). Liliah Skye (4lb 14oz) and Tallulah Belle (4lb 15oz).

WOW.. CONGRATS! :happydance: Hope all is well! Didn't even realise you were having twins!!


----------



## First.timer

it was a surprise to her as well i think! so glad to hear they are safe! xx


----------



## michelle1985

First.timer said:


> it was a surprise to her as well i think! so glad to hear they are safe! xx

she never mentioned twins did she. wow what a suprise :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congrats henrysmumkaz!!


----------



## First.timer

pretty sure she only found out on monday! x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Thanks everyone. Hope Hayley is doing alright, as well as everyone else of course. I've not had time to catch up with everyone yet but I'm getting there bit by bit.

I didn't know I was having twins until a couple of days before they arrived. Due to agoraphobia, I cancelled all of my ultrasounds - you may have noticed I'd never uploaded any. I was embarrassed tbh so didnt wanna mention it. Anyway, I finally collapsed after xfactor last Saturday after months of hellish pain.. and got admitted to hospital. Two days later, they scanned me.. lo and behold, twins.

It was the most ridiculous shock. I was measuring behind for just one baby, nevermind two. No one predicted this. There aren't twins in the family and two heartbeats at my antinatal scans were never picked up because they quite simply weren't being looked for. Of course, I have always felt a hell of a lot of movement but I didnt think anything of it because my son was a little wriggler too. 

Looking back now, things do make sense. It was a horrid pregnancy and my first was so smooth. Anyway, twins. Still in shock and cant believe they are mine. I also dont know where I stored nearly 10lb of baby. Our bodies are truly phenomenal!

I will write up a proper pregnancy and birth story and put it in the relevant section, over time :) Will try to get online more so I can follow how you're all getting on. Gonna copy and paste this little explanation into the other thread now, so I apologise if you're gonna see it twice (or three times if you've already read about it all in facebook!)


----------



## calypso

I felt so badly that I didn't remember she was having twins... No wonder why lol. WHAT A SURPRISE!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Omg that's a shock and a half then!!! Can't believe it for you! Need to buy extra of everything now!


----------



## TamaraM22

Hey im due on the 19th of September :).

Excited/nervous ofc 

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/931ca601.jpg

Me and my girl at almost 38 weeks <3


----------



## WDWJess

Wow congratulations henrysmumkaz, what a shock that must have been for you!

canadabear - my mucus plug was very much noticeable. I always check toilet paper after wiping just to check for blood etc and on Monday night I noticed a big bee sized blob of what looked like thick stringy snot, almost all clear but with a slight tinge of yellow (sorry if tmi). Had the same on Tuesday night too. Mentioned it to midwife on Thursday and she confirmed that's what it was. Since then had a loads more yesterday morning and a litlle more today too. There is so much of it!

I've heard that not everyone notices it though and some women lose it weeks before labour. My best friend lost hers just hours before labour started. So like everything else in pregnancy it's different for everyone lol.

Still not experiencing any proper contractions yet so who knows :shrug:

x


----------



## Mom2Ben

I lost mine at 34 weeks and I've lost some more in the last couple of days so unfortunately I don't think it's a sign that labour is imminent. I suppose we're heading in the right direction though!


----------



## canadabear

WOW.. that must have been such a surprise.. TWIN GIRLS.. :yipee: What a wonderful addition to your family!! :hugs:

Is it strange that I am a little jealous of you ladies loosing your plug.. :haha: I always check too, but haven't noticed anything like what you've described yet... 
Lots of BH contractions though.. night time, day time.. anytime.. and strong cervical pains too! I feel so ready now!!!!


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey

How are we all doing ? Only 2 days until my due date eakkkkk!! Anyone getting any signs?

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Was feeling great up till yesterday, then got really really eyes wanted to shut tired, but can't with a LO! Just uncomfy and stuff. But back to ok today at the mo. Signs = uhm no not really. Clear ewcm again so probably plug, I think that's it. Never had signs with DD though


----------



## BabyNo1

aww yeah i have days like that  just try and stay positive and have time out when you can, even if its only 10 mins.

I didnt realise i could go so long without sleep lol! Not long now and you will be able to meet your little one, think how far you have come and whats left to do ;-) Woooo!

x


----------



## calypso

I have a 4week old!!


----------



## WDWJess

No more signs for me yet, just more mucus plug, I've been losing it for 9 days now :shrug:


----------



## Mom2Ben

WDWJess said:


> No more signs for me yet, just more mucus plug, I've been losing it for 9 days now :shrug:

Same as me, although I really thought something was going to happen last night as I lost a huge amount (sorry if TMI). But nothing!


----------



## canadabear

calypso said:


> I have a 4week old!!

:yipee: 4 WEEKS ALREADY!!! Where has time gone?!! :happydance:

So.. I have started massaging with clary sage, I love the smell. Started yesterday, nothing has happened yet. Just more of a clear out, but that's been going on for a while and could really have more to do with the heat here. :haha:
Been having a lot of back pain, upper back, these past couple days.. so bad I find it hard to be comfortable in ANY position. :cry: I hate taking pills, but have had to take paracetemol every night now just to get some sleep. 
If it was lower back I would think something might be happening, but it is all upper back.. and really annoying!! :growlmad:

But I am SO excited to be near the end now.. I am NOT focusing on the possibility of going to 42 weeks :haha: I am in denial that it could happen.. lol


----------



## Elegentric

Are you guys dilated any yet? I went for my 38 week visit yesterday and the doctor said I was 1 cm dilated and 80% effaced with baby head down. I've read that most 1st time moms efface before they dilate so I guess that's a good sign. After being checked, I spotted and cramped (lots of cramping) for about 24 hours....hope that was my cervix dilating more. Trying not to get my hopes up as I know some women can stay at the same dilation for weeks and it doesn't really mean much.....I still have two weeks to go until my due date too so I'm trying to not be impatient. I just don't want to go over and face possible induction ;)

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Mom2Ben

They don't check for dilation in the UK until you're 40 weeks or have a sweep, I don't think? I had an appointment yesterday and they didn't check :shrug:


----------



## WDWJess

No I didn't get checked at 38 weeks, midwife said she will do an internal at next appointment which will be at 40+3 if I make it that far!

I was doing the pots earlier and started cramping but no contractions and as soon as I sat down it stopped. Going to have tea in a bit then start bouncing! I too am in denial that I will go overdue!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Its september!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

:wohoo:


----------



## britt24

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How Exciting cant believe sep is here already !! xx


----------



## canadabear

:yipee: :happydance: SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## First.timer

im SOO excited"! doc confirmed baby is still head up today so although i always wanted to avoid section, im now relieved that i will almost definately meet him in 5 days! i cant believe it! hes gonna get the biggest fricken kiss ever im gonna embarrass him so much :D


----------



## BabyNo1

Woo hoo lets get these babys out ;-) so excited x


----------



## WDWJess

Yay I made it into September :happydance: let the bouncing begin.

Anybody else spending the day bouncing to try and speed things along?

First.timer as much as you were probably hoping for a natural birth I have to say I'm very jealous of you knowing you'll have your baby in your arms in just 5 days :thumbup:


----------



## Cookie83

Im walking, bouncing and planning a nice bath with cleary sage tonight. I want to avoid being induced so will be standing and bouncing all day for the next 5 days x x


----------



## canadabear

i am bouncing, walking, eating spicy foods, massaging with clary sage oil! OH has predicted I will go into labour on Sunday and have baby in the afternoon on Monday! FINGERS CROSSED HE IS RIGHT!!!


----------



## First.timer

jess- i know im kind of really happy about it now im used to it, because i like to be organised and i actually hated the idea of it springing up on me! 5 days 5 days 5 days!!!

Canadabear i really hope he is right - although it does bad things to the male ego to be right too often, so either way something will be gained. 

I.....FEEL LIKE SHIT! i have this horrible twinge own one leg whenever i move and i feel like sleeping allllll day. going on my final little hospital bag top up shop tomorrow. then a busy weekend and theeeen baby time! i cant believe im gonna be someones mum!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Well ladies, ive had my scan and appointment, Wasnt a growth scan just a doppler scan where they checked the blood flow in the cord. Only got 1 of 2 measurements they needed as she was moving too much but what they got was fine. Didnt do any AC measurements today.

So my section is booked in for Wednesday 14th September!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited. Got My last clinic appointment next thursday and there they will decide when to go in for the steriods so i will go in sometime between then and the wednesday. Got to have all my pre op bits done on thursday but had my MRSA swabs done today.

Organised everything with my mum and all the family will be here on the day to help with Mayze and school and then come see us after..

Im gonna be a mummy in 13 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Just to update you, i had my little man by c-section at 12.37pm on wednesday 31st august. He is called Taylor Jack and weighed in at 7lb 11oz (was told he was gonna be a 9 pounder!).

the c-section was a wee bit scary, the spinal block worked too far up on me and my blood pressure kept dropping which meant i kept drifting in and out, i also vomited twice which is very hard to do when u can only move your head lol. i couldnt hold him for an hour afterwards, which i later realised was because i had suffered from a post-partum heamorrage and lost 2 litres of blood. BUT....i still feel great :happydance:

he is absolutely lovely and i am so smitten with him, i feel totally on cloud 9 :cloud9: at the moment, i am waiting for the baby blues to hit like last time but so far so good. he is breastfeeding really well, 3 hourly through the day and 2 hourly through the night, my boobs are killing cos milk arrived yesterday but we are getting past the pain now....heres some piccies xx
 



Attached Files:







taylor 2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5









taylor 1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom2Ben

Ah congratulations nearlythere - he's gorgeous!! How has your other little man taken to him?


----------



## nearlythere38

hes seen him at the hospital and he will say 'hello' to him but he is really not fussed by him to be honest. he slept out last night so tonight will be the first night with them both at home so we shall see lol x


----------



## WDWJess

Ah nearlythere congratulations he is gorgeous. So glad to hear you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Aww he is gorgeous, thank you for sharing him with us. Xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww congrats hun, can't wait now! Glad your doing ok after losing blood!


----------



## calypso

Nearlythere he is adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## Frecks

Ah congrats he's lovely!xx


----------



## michelle1985

hi ladies i had my little princess on 31st august as well :) i went in for induction at 8.30 am i only needed my water breaking as i was already 3 cm dilated, when i got to the hospital the mw looking after me was very rude to me that my oh told her that she needs to work on her bedside mannor as he didnt like the way she was talking to me, and not answering any of my questions telling me to read a leaflet that i had already read and the answers were not on there anyway, then she had the cheek to turn round and say well you have had 2 kids you should no. then she asked me to she wanted to do a ve and check me so i got undressed and waited and waited 55 mins later she came back after oh had been looking for her and guess what she went on her tea break left me on the bed like a lemon. well after being checked had to wait for a bed in labour ward didnt get the bed till 3pm. the ladies on the labour ward were great really friendly and done everything they said they would do :thumbup: at 4.20pm i had my waters broken contractions started at about 6.30 not very strong but 2 mins apart. at 7.50 started gas an air as they were very painfull every 1-2 mins lasting between 55-90 sec midwifes needed to do change over between 8 and 8.30 my mw said she would check for dilation when the next mw came on shift so i wouldnt have to be checked twice. at 8.15 i screamed at oh to get mw as i cant wait both mw's came in straight away on my next contraction i shouted i can feel the head i wanna push she lifted up the sheet and said wow i can see the head carry on pushing and maizie- lee was born at 8.30 weighing 6lb 8oz with lots of dark hair. i was only in pain for 40mins and all my contractions were in my back and they wernt showing up on the monitor so it is possible to be in labour and not have stomoch tightening.

also alot of you know that i had high downs risk on my nt scan at 12 weeks and didnt opt for a cvs or amnio well my little girl is perfect and there is not anything wrong with her im on :cloud9:


----------



## WDWJess

Congratulations Michelle :happydance: sorry to hear you had a nightmare with the mw though. But very happy for you that your little princess is perfectly healthy :hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations michelle :flower: xx


----------



## michelle1985

pics of my baby girl
 



Attached Files:







298818_2408051160025_1213579925_32965130_179070_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









308747_2401681000775_1213579925_32957594_5729776_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









301646_2408048279953_1213579925_32965124_6471631_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congratulations michelle - she's lovely!


----------



## calypso

Congratulations Michelle!


----------



## hayley x

congratulations Michelle :) I love seeing all these babys picture popping up :cloud9: xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Awww shes beautiful, many congratulations Michelle!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Ah henrysmumkaz - your little baby girls are so adorable! How are you coping?


----------



## First.timer

oooooh i wonder if canadabear is a mummabear yet?! all the september babies are so so cute! cant wait to meet mine in erm.....3 DAYS! xxxx


----------



## BabyNo1

Awww congratulations to you both  Soooooooo beautiful!!

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Mom2Ben said:


> Ah henrysmumkaz - your little baby girls are so adorable! How are you coping?

Thanks! Its not a great picture as it was taken on my phone. I've got about thirty million proper photos to sort through so once I've done that, I'll upload a couple.

We're coping okay actually. I won't deny that I am very tired but we've got ourselves into a three hourly feeding routine and they go for four hours in the night which is fab. Mind you, I don't expect it'll stay that way!

Their brother absolutely adores them which took me by surprise. He says hello to them, strokes their head and looks around for them if they cry and he can't see them. So so cute.

I'm loving all of these babies being born now. It just doesn't seem that long ago we were all going out of our minds with worry in first trimester.

Wishing everyone as quick and easy labours as possible and looking forward to reading your stories :flower: Every ache and pain is one step closer to meeting your babies... Its all so so sooooo worth it.


----------



## Elegentric

When will baby "drop"? I'll be 39 weeks on Tuesday and it still looks like I'm carrying him high up. He's head down and I feel alot of movement really low...sometimes it feels like he's headbutting my cervix! Has he already dropped and I don't know it? or is it something you definitely recognize when it happens? I've always heard with your first baby that they drop a few weeks before you go into labor...does this mean I'll be overdue?


----------



## hayley x

My first dropped at 33 weeks and I definately noticed when he dropped. This time I was told baby was fully engaged without really noticing he'd dropped other than the pressure when I walked. Some babies can drop as you go into labour xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi, this is my second and he/she dropped at around 36 weeks (I definitely felt the difference - like I had a ball between my legs!!). I'm 3/5ths engaged but my bump is still fairly high up and I can feel movements still in my ribs. I think it depends on how big baby is and what position they are lying in x


----------



## WDWJess

I can't really say I noticed my baby drop but everyone tells me it is obvious he or she has when they look at me now in comparison to a few weeks ago!

I'm getting so impatient to meet my little one now. D-day tomorrow and no signs that labour is anywhere close :shrug:


----------



## First.timer

mom2ben how are you feeling excited nervous?>! xxx


----------



## WDWJess

First.timer I just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow in case I don't manage to get on here later, you must be so excited. Can't wait to see pictures :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> mom2ben how are you feeling excited nervous?>! xxx

Both!! How are you feeling? One more sleep for you :)


----------



## britt24

Just in case i dont get on before you have your babies 

mum2ben and first.timer - good luck and i hope everything goes well for both of you make sure you post pics of your little ones xx


----------



## First.timer

thankyou so much ladies, i am SO excited i cant even explain! but im sure those of you who have had elective cesareans before know exactly how it feels!

Mom2ben, i am so excited and looking forward to being ward buddies! how will we recognise eachother :)?! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww you both in same area? Good luck!


----------



## First.timer

yeah both in the same hosp one day apart though, ward buds! nice isnt it! x


----------



## Elegentric

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## xashleyx

good luck for tomorow first.timer :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

good luck first timer :) x


----------



## First.timer

thankyou ladies i am beyond excited! just taken my first lot of premeds and snuggling into bed for a super early night, this time tomorrow i will have my baby snuggled up with me purring away and i just cant believe how quickly everything has gone over the last 9 months. you have all been an amazing support to me through this pregnancy, its been hard for me being single and having alot of people in my real life think i made the wrong decision, so at some times its just been great to have people to be excited with me rather than "think of the future think of how skint you will be think how tired you will be blaaaaaaah" i guess the next time i post i will me a mum it just doesnt feel real! ill pop a quick announcement on here tomorrow to let you all know how it goes. BIG HUGS AND KISSES xxxxx


----------



## calypso

Good luck ladies!


----------



## WDWJess

Can't wait to hear news from all booked in for c-sections, it's helping me get through these long boring days of waiting and waiting!


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer's LO has turned so she is now being induced instead of having a c-section! Hoping it's a quick one for her :)


----------



## canadabear

Good luck first.timer and all you ladies in labour, inductions, having c-sections etc etc..

On September 4th, 2011 I finally gave birth to my little boy after 29 hours of labour! He is 7lbs 7ounces, lots of black hair and so beautiful he takes my breath away. :cloud9:
After a 2 day hospital say I am finally home and loving it. He is already a boobie monster..:haha:
It was a very intense labour.. got stalled at 7cm, after close to 24 hours.. was induced to bring contractions back..no pain relief through the whole labour, turns out I had a fever, though they didn't want to tell me. As I went into the pushing stage, baby boys heart beat dropped really really low, so they did a quick cut down there (oww.. no time for a local!!) and then i pushed for all I was worth and out he popped!
They had to take him off right away, but he came right back as he was perfect. No breathing problems.. apagar of 9!! So proud of myself.. and still consider it a wonderful experience even with the induction and the cut. 
Now at home.. being taken care of by my wonderful OH.. think he is a little bit in awe of me at the moment.. :haha:

Not much time to be on here, but will check back as often as possible... :flower:


----------



## hayley x

Aww congrats canadabear :) what did you call him?

I had a stretch and sweep today and have bulging waters, willing for them to pop but all the women in my family end up having them broken as they dont tend to go themselves :( x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congrats canadabear!!


----------



## nearlythere38

:happydance: congratulations Canadabear. xxx


----------



## calypso

Congrats canadabear!!


----------



## First.timer

Congrats canadabear so glad he's perfect :) 

Well ladies! Yesterday was a turbulent day, I'm sitting here in hospital with my tiny baby boy dylan all snuggled up in his cot while I write this! He was born at 7.24 last night weighing a titchy 6lb 13 after only 8 hours of induction. It was pretty intense ill fill you all in properly when I'm home and can do my birth story justice!! I'm so grateful to you all for your support over the last 9 months and to all you ladies scared of labour induction- don't be, everything people tell you about forgetting it as soon as its over etc is all true! Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## calypso

Congratulations firsttimer! I see his name changed again :)


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Woohooo!!! Congrats canadabear and first.timer :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hayley x

I cant believe how many babies are popping out now its so exciting :D I'm enjoying my last 5 days of having just a toddler to chase after then the challenge really begins :lol: x


----------



## Elegentric

Congrats ladies! I had a doctor's appt. today and there's been no change since last week. Still 1 cm dilated and 80% effaced. Looks like I'll be making it to my due date Tuesday or beyond....


----------



## BabyNo1

Olivia Marie  Born 5th September 8lb 4oz both doing very well.

How it happened!!
Went into Labour on Sunday morning 2am went to hospital at 4pm Monday and was 4cm dilated and then was in full labour by 7pm Monday, after an internal they noticed the baby was trying to come out face first, 3 other doctors examined me to check and this caused my waters to break! they also noticed that she had a pooh!! I was then rushed to theatre for an emergency C Section.. it all happened so fast and was quite terrifying but i just had to trust they knew what they were doing.. Everyone was brilliant and i still cant quite believe she is here. All doing well now and at home enjoying being a little family 

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yikes, sounds scary BabyNo1 but massive congratulations!! Olivia Marie is a lovely name x


----------



## calypso

Congrats babyno1!

All the babies are trickling in.


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations BabyNo1 xx


----------



## bananabump

Hope everyone is well! Just thought I'd share this link to a thread over in baby club once your little ones are born! xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-cl...ies-even-if-born-late-early.html#post12741397


----------



## hayley x

I go in Monday to have my little Fella :yipee:x


----------



## bananabump

Woooop! Good luck Hayley! Can't wait to see pics x x x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies, I had my little boy on 7th Sept, weighing 8lbs 3oz and we have named him Joshua. 

Am still in quite a bit of pain but glad to be home :)

Congratulations to the other September Moms who have had their LOs! xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Good luck Hayley!

Congratulations Mum2Ben :D Hope your pain eases soon x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I've had enough heartburn and tiredness last couple days to last me !! So please little baba it's time to come now!!


----------



## hayley x

Aww Sam, hope shes not too much longer for you now :)

Congrats to the mummies who have their babys here safe and well :flower: xx


----------



## nearlythere38

good luck hayley hope all goes well :flower:

congratulations mom2ben he is gorgeous xx :happydance:


----------



## bigmomma74

Darcy Willow was born on 8th Sept bang on her due date! Weighing in at 7lb 13oz and absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations, beautiful name xx


----------



## bananabump

Aww.. congratulations! What a good little girl coming on her due date! lol x x x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congrats bigmomma74, gorgeous name!


----------



## bradshaw

hi i've requested a few times to be added to the 17th- does momandpeanut not update anymore??? x x


----------



## Elegentric

My due date is tomorrow! Hoping little man shows up!


----------



## First.timer

little dill
 



Attached Files:







dil.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm not sure I've seen her around for a bit. Aww he's cutie!


----------



## canadabear

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BABIES BORN!! :yipee:

Can't believe it has already been a week.. loving family life with our little man!

:hugs: To all the women still waiting!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

congratulations to all the new babies being born.

2 days till my section!!!


----------



## bananabump

Aww good luck for your section! Can't wait to see pics of your LO! Have you spoken to RyliesMummy recently? She doesn't seem to have been on here for aages! x x x


----------



## First.timer

yea whats happened to her? hopefully something good?! x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

bananabump said:


> Aww good luck for your section! Can't wait to see pics of your LO! Have you spoken to RyliesMummy recently? She doesn't seem to have been on here for aages! x x x




First.timer said:


> yea whats happened to her? hopefully something good?! x

I speak to her on Fb and she is okay, baby is still cooking away. Ill tell her you were asking about her xx


----------



## bananabump

Aw good good! Thanks hun x x x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hiya! Sorry ladies for some reason I dont get notifications for this thread anymore! I'm not too bad, mw app showed protein in urine and a massive jump in fundal height so off for a scan tomorrow to rule out oilyhydramnios x x


----------



## RyliesMummy

**polyhydramnios stupid phone! x


----------



## First.timer

what the hell is that :s


----------



## bananabump

Too much water I think?? And yes you're definitely looking bumpalicious in your avatar pic RyliesMummy! Good luck for tomorrow, glad you're doing well apart from that! x x x


----------



## First.timer

yeah you do look bumpalicious! glad your good x


----------



## minkysouth1

My baby girl, Isabella Marie, was born at 9.37am on 30th August bu elective C-Section, weighing 7 lbs 3 1/2 oz. I'm totally in love with my wee dot already. She's not actually a September Sweet Pea after all, but she's my little sweetie.

Congrats to all the girls who've already produced beautiful baby and good luck to those of you who are still waiting.

Minky X


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yes too much water, I dont though, just a chunky monkey! Estimated weight at 38weeks was 7lb 8 oz! And his leg measurements were almost off the chart lol he's definitely going to be tall! x x


----------



## Pisces24

Just updating you ladies, i had my little girl on 16th of September at 4.43am. She was 9lbs!!!

Hope you're all doing great and see you soon in September mams and baby club :) xxx


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations to Minkysouth & Pisces24 xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations new mummies!!


----------



## hmm

Who else is overdue? I'm 11 days overdue now :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Me! Thought I was only one lol, 6 over ATM!


----------



## hayley x

good luck ladies, hope your babies arrive soon xx


----------



## bananabump

Aww Hayley I haven't seen an update from you!! Congrats on your beautiful baby boy.. Loving the name Finley!! I bet Daisy is such a proud big sister :) x x x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

Sorry ive been so long updating. Life has been manic

Mia Grace was born on wednesday 14th september at 11.19am. Section went well, just had one moment where my BP went low and i felt very ill but they got it back up for me. She decided to move in my belly as they were about to get her out so i could feel them shaking away at my belly and in the end used forceps to get her out but i am totally in love. 

She weighed 8 lbs 8.5 oz so actually less than i thought. She is a very content baby but last night was a different story though. I will be writing my full story up in my journal either later or very soon. Thankyou all for your support over the last 9 months and heres a piccy for you (my avatar) xx


----------



## Elegentric

I went into labor on my due date and my little man was born at 12:58 a.m. The next morning. Jacob "Alex" born September 14, 2011, 7 pounds & 3 ounces, 20.5 inches long!


----------



## nearlythere38

congrats hun, what a good boy coming on his due date!!


----------



## darkangel1981

Sorry i have not updated... things have been crazy...

My yellow bump was blue just like i thought :) he arrived 11days before his due date due to my PE so we were induced but ended up having a emergancy section because he got a bit sleepy and i got stuck at 9.5cm i was really upset but in the end just glad to get him here safely :)

Oh and i forget he was 8lbs 14.5oz!! and 54cm long... he is so going to be a big boy like his daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







IRobert First.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sam*~*louize

Had my lil lady on 21/09/11 9 days over! Will do better update and the other thread soon. Very sore, 2nd degree tear! 8lb 1oz. 51.5 cms :) :)


----------



## bananabump

Awww congrats hun! Can't wait for your story and pics x x x


----------



## xashleyx

had my little girl by c-section on 20/9/11 at 5.54pm weighing 8lbs and 52cm long :) xx
 



Attached Files:







296953_10150291629290796_504405795_8137109_1483500000_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations ladies xx


----------



## hayley x

congrats girls :) 

Awww sam I read on jacs status and thought it was about you :cloud9: so pleased for you xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yup was about time she came! Lol! 

need to write up a birth story!


----------



## britt24

Congrats to all the ladies that have had their little ones!!

You must all be so proud.

My due date is on friday so gonna be close sep or oct baby xx


----------



## hayley x

Happy due date to my little boy :) feels weird looking at the date thinking this is the date we have waited for for so long, yet he's already 2 weeks old :lol:

Not long now Britt, good luck :) xx


----------



## bradshaw

aw,love all the baby piccies, i'm still waiting, going in hospital to be monitired tomorrow so hopefullt they will start me off very soon- i've had 3 failed sweeps :cry: x x


----------



## kitty17

Can't believe I'm still pregnant :(


----------



## hayley x

Sending those of you still waiting lots of labour :dust: xx


----------



## peachypie

Sorry I haven't updated as it's been busy since LO arrived. She was born on the 17th, 13 days overdue. I got to 10 cm and pushed for an hour when they decided that a c-section would be better. Sophie Grace was born at 9.22am, weighing 7 lb 6oz and measuring 53 cm. She is just perfect and although the birth was rather traumatic for me, she is so worth it and DH and I have totally fallen in love with her.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congrats to everyone on the new arrivals, I had a failed sweep today so am moping! Definitely going to have an October baby :haha:

See my consultant on Fri to book an induction date for next week though, can't wait to finally meet my little man!


----------



## hayley x

It can take a couple of days to work, dont be too disheartened just yet :hugs: xx


----------



## canadabear

AWWW.. sorry that so many of you are waiting for your overdue bubs to arrive! Sending you lots of labour :dust:
Been so busy with little Matty and his Uncle from Canada has come to visit. So loving being a mommy... even when we are up in the middle of the night...:haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

hayley x said:


> It can take a couple of days to work, dont be too disheartened just yet :hugs: xx

It failed as my cervix was closed hun :nope:


----------



## hmm

Just an update posted a couple of times on this thread but I'm more of a lurker. :blush: As I never know what to post....anyway my yellow bump was due on the 7th september but kept us waiting til the 21st when I gave birth to my little boy Benjamin Francis. I have enjoyed reading all the september threads and watching everyones progress with their pregnancy. I would like to congratulate those who have had their babies and good luck to anyone due to give birth. I can't believe how fast the past 9 months have gone! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Only 2 days left before our September babies become October babies! Who is still left?


----------



## britt24

I am left my due date is today so time is running out if he wants to be a september baby come on little man! X


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I had my little girl Alba May on 2nd October at 00:30 weighing 2.85kilos. She's perfect in every way and I'm so in love


----------



## hayley x

congratulations :) xx


----------



## nearlythere38

congrats hun xx


----------



## bananabump

Aww Hayley your avatar pic of Finley is toooo cute!! hehe x x x


----------



## mummytokatie

My gorgeous baby Katie was born 10th September 2011 - now starts the hard part lol


----------



## oboeverity

My DS2, Willem, was born on his due date, September the 27th at 11.04am, back to back, weighing 8lb5oz. He was born 'en caul', is absolutely perfect, and his big brother loves him! xx


----------



## nearlythere38

conrats to all the new mummies xxx


----------

